# OFFICIAL The Pirates League Thread



## Berlioz70

I keep seeing... "has anyone done The Pirates League" threads, so I thought it would be good to get everything in once nice centralized area like the BBB.

I can give the basic information, but encourage anyone who has done the experience to post a review! 

OFFICIAL DISNEY WEBSITE

*Reservations:*

Call 407-WDW-CREW
Reservations are available 180 days in advance (+10 if staying at a Disney resort)
Reservations are NOT available on-line, and will NOT appear on your on-line itinerary.

*General Overview:*

The Pirates League is open daily from 9:00a - 4:00p (last appointment at 3:30).
At 4:10 there is a daily Buccaneer Brigade experience.
YOUTUBE VIDEO OF BRIGADE.

NOTE: If you want to participate in the parade, make your appointment no later than 2:45.

*MNSSHP:* Appointments are typically available until 7:00 on party nights, but will not be available until closer to the party dates. There is no parade on MNSSHP nights.

Larger Photo of All Looks






*FIRST MATE package* 
Choice of facial effect: Hook, Cursed, Multi-eye Jack, Black eye Jack, or Blackbeard
Reversible bandana
Earring and Eye Patch
Sword and Sheath
Pirate Teeth
Pirate Pouch
Temporary Tattoo
Unique Pirate Coin Necklace
Personalized Pirate Oath
Official Pirate Name

Image of Cursed, Multi-eye Jack, Black eye Jack & Hook from Stitch Kingdom

Image of Blackbeard from DPB


*EMPRESS package* 
Lip Gloss and Nail Polish
Reversible bandana
Earring and Eye Patch
Sword and Sheath
Temporary Tattoo
Unique Pirate Coin Necklace
Personalized Pirate Oath
Official Pirate Name

Image of Empress from DPB

*MERMAID package*
Luminous mermaid makeup and makeup palette
Hairstyle and color-changing hair clip
Distinctive color changing mermaid necklace
Nail polish
Mermaid sash

Image of Mermaid from DPB

*MERMAID DELUXE package*
Luminous mermaid makeup and makeup palette
Hairstyle and color-changing hair clip
Distinctive color changing mermaid necklace
Nail polish
Mermaid sash
Mermaid costume t-shirt and tutu

Image of Deluxe Mermaid from DPB


*JAKE package* 
Jake and the Never Land Pirates bandana with faux hair
Sword and sheath
Pirate Pouch
Unique pirate coin necklace

Image of Jake from DPB

*JAKE DELUXE package* 
Jake and the Never Land Pirates bandana with faux hair
Sword and sheath
Pirate Pouch
Unique pirate coin necklace
Jake and the Never Land Pirates costume T-shirt

Image of Deluxe Jake from DPB

*CAPTAIN package*
This package was discontinued in January 2010.

*Pirate Paint*

Pirate Masters use Ben Nye MagiCake Aqua Paints.

For more info on the paints, visit BEN NYE'S Website.

*Pirate Garb (costumes)*

Pirate Garb is available at an additional cost, prices vary:
Boney Pirate  (hat included)
Captain Jack (hat included)
Maiden Dress (hat included)
Garb shift (hat NOT included - option for adults/child, in image it's the boy on the right)

Links are from other DISboards reports/reviews.

NOTE: Garb and faces do not have to match. You can get the Boney face with the Captain Hook Garb, etc.

*Pirate Portrait*

Everyone will have an individual picture taken near the end of the experience. The Gunners (photographers) will select a photo from the Secret Room which will be available for purchase. *Memory Maker includes all photos taken in the secret room.*

Gunners are not present during the actual transformation, so there will not be any pictures taken until the very end.

If you have a couple people going through the process together you can request a group photo, but they may not be able to accommodate based on how busy the League is. Also, the lighting for the picture was designed for one person, adding many more people is going to start putting shadows onto faces.

*FAQ*

What is the age range?
Minimum age is 3, there is no maximum. Many adults do participate in the experience!

Why is the minimum age 3?
This limit is from the pirate paint manufacturer, the paint is not tested on children under 3. Also, the merchandise (i.e., the eye patch and earring) is for children age 3 and up.

My child is under 3, what can he or she do?
Legally speaking, TPL will never paint on a child under 3 (it doesn't matter if their birthday is tomorrow, today they are 2). Therefore, if your child is under 3, they will not be able to make a reservation. If there is walk-in availability, they may be able to take children under 3, but will NOT apply the face paint. It becomes the same as the No Face Option listed below, there is no discount for this option.

I want to change the package I booked, how far in advance should I call?
You do not need to call at all, you haven't actually booked a package at all and will be asked during check-in which package that you want.

Why do I have to give a Credit Card when booking an appointment?
The Credit Card guarantee is to help prevent no shows. You are not charged for the experience until after wards during the check out process. Guests that do not show for their appointments are charge $10. You can cancel up to 24 hours in advance.

How long does the experience take?
It averages 30-45 min once in the chair. Add additional time to get dressed and be prepared for a wait. For planning purposes, 90 min should be good.

Do I need to bring a comb?
When making a reservation, you will be told to bring a comb/brush. In truth, neither are needed.

What is done with hair?
If a girl's hair is DOWN with the Empress/Mermaid, it will be twisted back. If her hair is up, it will not be touched. Hair is not touched for the other looks.

Where is The Pirates League?
It is located in the Caribbean Plaza within Adventureland. The physical entrance is between The Pirates of the Caribbean attraction and the Pirates Bazaar merchandise shop. It's a little hidden away, but if you ask any pirates in the area they should be able to point you into the right direction.

Can I tip the Pirate Masters?
Pirate Masters can accept tips, cash only. Tipping is subjective, but I encourage it if you had a positive experience!

Can I bring costumes from home?
YES!! It is best to change into the costume before checking in. If the league is slow then they may allow you to use the Powder Rooms, but if it's busy they will not. There is no time to change between the pirate paint and the portrait.

Is the Pirate Paint hard to remove?
Mostly no, but for the black, yes. The best way to remove the paint is with a foam cleanser makeup remover, baby wipes or shaving creme. Liquid makeup removers are pretty worthless.

Are the costumes hot?
Yes. But most kids do not care and will wear it all day anyway. The heaviest costumes are the Boney and Captain Jack. The Hook undershirt is a tank, so it's easy to just remove the jacket. The Garb shirt is pretty thin and popular for summertime.

What happens if my kid is too scared?
Book the appointment anyway. If your trip allows it, bring your kid by a day or two in advance so he/she has a chance to look around as a preparation. If the time comes and he/she is too scared, the appointment can be cancelled at NO CHARGE. TPL will not charge based on a scared child, they charge if a family does not show up at all. Better safe with an appointment because there are busy times TPL will not take walk-ins.

Can we do the experience without face paint?
Yes. Recognizing that some people want to be pirates, without all the paint, you can request no face. Since the cost of the package is for the merchandise, NO discount is given to those without a face.

Is an appointment required?
Yes. The Pirates League can be booked 180 days in advance. Due to the popularity of the 4th movie, the League is booking up about 2-3 weeks in advance. If you are unable to make an appointment you can attempt to walk-in, but the majority of people are turned away.

Each morning the reservations are re-evaluated for the day and some additional slots may be open (sometimes just one or two, sometimes it's closer to eight or nine). These slots are filled on a first come first serve basis. If you walk-in right at 9 they will schedule you for later in the day, based on the openings. By 9:30-10:00 all of these slots are typically filled and no additional walk-ins are taken.

My party is greater than 2, why can't we get in at the same time?
Based on chair availability, only two people are allowed in the same time slot. Many people are able to book appointments side by side while others may have a longer gap (30-40 min) between appointments. Pirates will try their best to take in the entire group together. If the group is greater than 4, they may request the group to be broken up into smaller groups (typically based on how it will be paid for).

Can I watch my family/friends if I'm not becoming a pirate?
Certainly!! You're also welcome to take pictures. Please note, the secret room can only hold 6 people at a time. An option is to split up multiple pirates so that the group can enter the room in smaller crews. If there is only one pirate, the group cannot be split, unfortunately some will have to sit out.

What Pirate Characters are available for a meet and greet?
*Jake* meets at Disney's Hollywood Studios, outside of the Disney Jr. show; as well as at Play 'n Dine for breakfast and lunch.

*Captain Hook*, *Mr. Smee*, and *Peter Pan* appear for Meet and Greets during the Pirates and Pals Fireworks Voyage. Additional reservations & cost are required.

Across from the League you can watch The Pirate Tutorial with *Captain Jack Sparrow*, but he does not take individual pictures or sign autographs.


----------



## Goofy'slady

Cool, our oldest daughter has a ressie to be made over into a Pirate Empress during our trip next month.  She feels like she's a bit to old for BBB unlike her 4yr old lil sister but when she found out about PL she thought that was cool.  

I'll have to report back to give our experiences with BBB and PL, on different threads of course but I think it's great for there to be more choices for those who like the whole idea of getting made over Disney style!

T.


----------



## RandFamily

I've seen a lot of questions about the Pirate League experience and what I liked best about it was that it wasn't just about getting make-up - it was a true EXPERIENCE! First you get your pirate name, and then while they do your makeup, they stay in character and chat with you. Then you take an oath to become a pirate and then get to see the treasure room, etc. It's so much more than just makeup -it's like being part of a little improv theater group.

I went for my 50th birthday with my young adult kids and we all got made up and had a blast!

I highly recommend it!!!!


----------



## Berlioz70

Just a shameless bump - I've added some FAQ in the first post from other threads!


----------



## brandym

Brenna....you are great 

Do you know how much the boney outfit is?


----------



## buzzmom3

My son did this last year and it was amazing!  It is so worth the money!  He had a great time.  The Pirate Master for his experience was awesome and from our home time.  I want to do this again when my daughter is old enough, she will be about a week short of 3 on our June trip So next year.


----------



## Berlioz70

brandym said:


> Brenna....you are great
> 
> Do you know how much the boney outfit is?



Since I've been gone a couple months I'm not positive on any of the costume prices. I think Boney and Jack are $65. Elizabeth Swan is around $55. Maiden is about $50. I'm not sure how they are selling Hook and Garb because they used to come with accessories before and I'm not sure if they do anymore.


----------



## brandym

Darn!! DS #2 really wants to be boney....and he wants the costume! Well, more chores I suppose...he has $.50 saved! LOL!!

Thanks, Brenna!


----------



## Swimalie

My son just did this last Tues for his 5th birthday. It was a total surprise from us (his parents) and he loved it!  All smiles the whole time. And normally he's not a makeup kid and yet he got it done. It was great and I highly recommend it for anyone considering it.

The only thing I wish is that they had told us then that we could have purchased extra pictures. We bought the 1 offered but didn't know we could have bought another one. My parents were with us and I would have bought one for them, too.

We went back around 2 for the Buccaneer Brigade. That was great, too. The pirates that led that were fun and great with the kids and the kids enjoyed marching around and, of course, getting treasure at the end.


----------



## BreezysMom

From start to finish the Pirates League was so much fun!  After two previous experiences at BBB DD decided she was over the whole Princess thing.  Lucky for her the Pirates League opened!

We scheduled our visit the afternoon we were attending MNSSHP so she could dress as a Pirate!  I loved the whole set up of the room and Pirate Brenna was wonderful with DD.  I think DH was envious of DD and wanted to be turned into a Pirate himself 



Upon arrival DD had to spin the wheel to mix the dice...these would help determine DD's new Pirate name.  


The dice along with her birth month and she became Jade Backscratcher   She was not pleased with the Backscratcher part!  



Next we met Brenna who transformed her...







After she was through DD was given the Pirate oath.




Upon completion Brenna announced to the whole place "We have a new Pirate" The whole place errupted in applause and hoots and howling!  It was great 

Afterwards, she was given a given a sword and instructed how to use it and then we were escorted into the secret room.  No photos allowed in the secret room 



Afterwards, we chatted with the Pirates at the front desk while we waited for our picture.  It was a fabulous experience for all of us and DD can't wait to go back and do it again our next trip!  I have never met a nicer group of CMs in all our trips to Disney!  Even when we walked by a few hours later one of the Pirates called out to DD!  

In my opinion the Pirate League is a must do for boys and girls!


----------



## brandym

Your DD looks great!!

I'm so excited for our trip!! I ordered DD an "EMPIRE" (that's what you call it when they take a princess and a pirate and mix them all up) (she's 5) dress of off etsy and found the boys skeleton and captain jack costumes just now for great prices!!


----------



## brandym

sorry Brenna, another question...

Do you know if you can use your Disney Visa 10% discount?

thanks!!


----------



## Berlioz70

Probably not, The Pirates League does not work like a regular merchandise location. If they offer discounts, it's specific to them and they are not included in offers elsewhere on property.


----------



## brandym

Thanks, again. Off to bed...won't pester you anymore tonight


----------



## dzaharchuk

We are hoping to do the Pirates' League during our October trip on the night of MNSSHP.

From what I've read,  the latest appointment we can book will be 3:30?  Also, if we are making res. for 3 kids, can I book all for same time, or will I have to book 3:30, 4:00, 4:30... How fast do appt's book up?  Will I be okay if I book at 180 day mark?

My dd is dying to be E Swann, and is desperately trying to talk her little brother into being Jack Sparrow..


----------



## Berlioz70

Currently, the last appointment is 3:30. They have not decided yet if they'll be staying open later for MNSSHP.

Technically, there are 8 chairs and they can take in a group of 8 together. However, the booking system doesn't really allow for that. So instead, it splits people up, 2 here, 2 there, etc.

When you arrive at the Quartermaster's desk, explain that there are three people in your crew but you had to book separately. They will definitely try to get everyone in together if there are open chairs!

180 days would be good... last year MNSSHP are the only nights that ever filled up, and they did so pretty quickly


----------



## dzaharchuk

I guess when I book, they'll tell me if I can book all 3 for 3:30 or whatever they decide.   Looking forward to it- maybe we'll see you there!


----------



## AirGoofy

BreezysMom said:


> From start to finish the Pirates League was so much fun!  After two previous experiences at BBB DD decided she was over the whole Princess thing.  Lucky for her the Pirates League opened!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]



That is a great picture.  Is that costume available or did you bring it from home?


----------



## brandym

Berlioz70 said:


> When you arrive at the Quartermaster's desk, explain that there are three people in your crew but you had to book separately. They will definitely try to get everyone in together if there are open chairs!



Thanks for posting this. There's 4 of us and we had to get two separate times...they said you could only do 2 at a time


----------



## TxDisFans

Great thread!  I love the pics!  I just signed up my DS (5) and DD (7) today... can't wait to show them the pictures to get them excited about it!!


----------



## BreezysMom

AirGoofy said:


> That is a great picture.  Is that costume available or did you bring it from home?



I bought it at The Spirit Halloween Store.  They have a website and probably still have it available.  

It was a nice lite costume on a steamy Florida evening, but it would have worked well if it was chilly out too with some leggings and a long sleeve shirt.  

Have fun.


----------



## AirGoofy

BreezysMom said:


> I bought it at The Spirit Halloween Store.  They have a website and probably still have it available.
> 
> It was a nice lite costume on a steamy Florida evening, but it would have worked well if it was chilly out too with some leggings and a long sleeve shirt.
> 
> Have fun.



Thank you.  We're debating BBB or this as dd (8) wants to be Elizabeth Swan, but she has seen all 3 movies and I can't figure out which style she is referring to.  She loved this outfit on your child.


----------



## brandym

I just ordered costumes for my boys from buycostumes.com

They have a coupon off of "blowout" items.... clear50.


----------



## dzaharchuk

In response to pp - I just looked at buycostumes.com, and they do have a lot of great dis costumes!! Thanks for coupon! 

Also to another pp on this thread, there are some Elizabeth Swann costumes- the Geisha- looks really cute!


----------



## geishagirl81

Ok I am hoping to get an appt for our May trip.  My son is in a pirate stage.  We even did his room in pottery barn style pirates.  Fingers crsooed that there'll be a slot!  He will go crazy for this.  He has a pirate costume and Peter Pan costume that he wears everyday in the playroom.

Has anyone noticed the price on the Hook costume??


----------



## RadioFanatic

my DS will be 6 weeks shy of 3 years old when we go - is it still impossible to get him in?


----------



## Berlioz70

geishagirl81 said:


> Ok I am hoping to get an appt for our May trip.  My son is in a pirate stage.  We even did his room in pottery barn style pirates.  Fingers crsooed that there'll be a slot!  He will go crazy for this.  He has a pirate costume and Peter Pan costume that he wears everyday in the playroom.
> 
> Has anyone noticed the price on the Hook costume??



I haven't been there since 2009, but it used to be $45. Then you would have to add on the hook for $3, and I think the hat may have been extra. With the old Captain's package they grouped all of that together. I'm not sure how they are handling it today.


----------



## TxDisFans

We were there yesterday - DS had a GREAT time and looked amazing!  His "pirate expert" makeup guy was super and really hammed it up with him.  

Costumes - there were only three available directly at the pirate league, one for girls (DD got that) and two for boys... neither looked like Hook, but maybe that one was around the corner in the bigger shop.  At any rate, they were all between $55 and $65 - ouch!  But they're cute!

My only very minor complaint is that DS chose the face with the all-white skull-like look (forget the name of that one)... he looked *so* cool, but when we tried to take the makeup off later the black stuff around his eyes was painted all the way into the corners, the edge of his eyelids... honestly, I don't get my eyeliner that close!  So, it took forever to get off, and he ended up with a thin rim of eyeliner for the rest of the day and puffy eyes from the effort of getting it off.... he sort of looked like a druggie (lol).  So maybe if you choose that face, ask that they go easy right around the eyes!


----------



## Berlioz70

TxDisFans said:


> So, it took forever to get off, and he ended up with a thin rim of eyeliner for the rest of the day and puffy eyes from the effort of getting it off.... he sort of looked like a druggie (lol).



 Yes, it's called the TPL eye liner look (we've all had it). Check out the first post for tips on how to remove the black paint!!


----------



## brandym

TxDisFans said:


> My only very minor complaint is that DS chose the face with the all-white skull-like look (forget the name of that one)... he looked *so* cool, but when we tried to take the makeup off later the black stuff around his eyes was painted all the way into the corners, the edge of his eyelids... honestly, I don't get my eyeliner that close!  So, it took forever to get off, and he ended up with a thin rim of eyeliner for the rest of the day and puffy eyes from the effort of getting it off.... he sort of looked like a druggie (lol).  So maybe if you choose that face, ask that they go easy right around the eyes!



Thanks for the warning!  This is the one my DS is DYING to do


----------



## Tinkermom76

I was wondering if anyone knows if you have to pay when you book? Both my girls wanna do it this Dec


----------



## brandym

Tinkermom76 said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows if you have to pay when you book? Both my girls wanna do it this Dec



Nope!!  I did give them my cc information though.


----------



## Sea-Donkey

Thanks to Berlioz, I knew about this and my daughter did it back in March.  Here are some pictures:


----------



## brandym

Your DD is adorable!!

And I love her outfit.


----------



## Berlioz70

Sea-Donkey said:


> Thanks to Berlioz, I knew about this and my daughter did it back in March.  Here are some pictures:



I shared your pictures with Ken, the Pirate Master, he remembers your DD being quite the pirate and stating that she was not scared of anyone! Thanks for posting them!!


----------



## lllGurulll

How much are the photos you have to purchase in order to get the rest of the photos added to your photopass card?

also, do they take as many photos here as they do at BBB?  If I remember right, BB takes pictures during your entire progression through the process.  Seems like they took 25 or so pics 2 years ago for some friends of mine.


----------



## LC30

I'm so glad I found this thread.  We just read about this and wanted to do this for DS.  He was pirate for last year's MNSSHP and for Halloween, so this will be lots of fun for him.


----------



## Berlioz70

lllGurulll said:


> How much are the photos you have to purchase in order to get the rest of the photos added to your photopass card?
> 
> also, do they take as many photos here as they do at BBB?  If I remember right, BB takes pictures during your entire progression through the process.  Seems like they took 25 or so pics 2 years ago for some friends of mine.



The photo pricing is listed in the first post of this thread, it's easier to keep pricing there in case things change.

No, unlike the BBB, they do not take portraits during the process, only at the very end. They'll take a couple posed portraits, usually only 2 or 3.


----------



## NemoMom07

I have an appointment for my ds on the first night of MNSSHP for 3:20, the latest that was available so far. Here is my question if I do not plan to attend Magic Kingdom for that day, except for the party, will I be able to get in for my appointment with just the party ticket, since they let those last year in with a party ticket at 4?


----------



## jodirn

I was told we could not enter using our party ticket until 4pm. If we want to enter earlier we would have to use our regular park pass. I guess we will have to use our park pass because my boys have appointments at Pirates league at 3:10pm. The latest was 3:20 I believe.


----------



## momof2lilboys

Does anyone know how much the costumes cost? I know the basic fee is $30 but I figure they will want some sort of costume as well lol. My boys are 3.5 and 6.5 and are going to love it! I'm hoping for something light as well be there in a few weeks and it will be warm!


----------



## MissAndrea

What's the biggest size outfit they have?  DD9 wears about a 12 in girls.


----------



## Berlioz70

momof2lilboys said:


> Does anyone know how much the costumes cost? I know the basic fee is $30 but I figure they will want some sort of costume as well lol. My boys are 3.5 and 6.5 and are going to love it! I'm hoping for something light as well be there in a few weeks and it will be warm!



I think Boney and Jack are $65. Elizabeth Swan is around $55. Maiden is about $50. I'm not sure how they are selling Hook and Garb because they used to come with accessories before and I'm not sure if they do anymore. Hook without accessories is $45.



MissAndrea said:


> What's the biggest size outfit they have?  DD9 wears about a 12 in girls.



XL (12-14). However, these sizes do typically run out fast, so they are not available in all costumes.


----------



## 5kwallace

We might be going at the end of the month.  Do they ever have openings for walkups?  Would it be possible to make an appt. a few days ahead of time?  Thanks for any information.


----------



## Berlioz70

Certainly - they are typically busier right when the park opens and slow down shortly before they close (2:00-4:00). If they are busy at the moment you try to walk up, they'll give you a better time to return.

You should have no problem booking an appointment a day or two in advance, but you may not get the time you want.


----------



## 5kwallace

Thank you Berlioz70 for the information.  I have a  who will love this!


----------



## momof2lilboys

Berlioz70 said:


> I think Boney and Jack are $65. Elizabeth Swan is around $55. Maiden is about $50. I'm not sure how they are selling Hook and Garb because they used to come with accessories before and I'm not sure if they do anymore. Hook without accessories is $45.
> 
> 
> 
> XL (12-14). However, these sizes do typically run out fast, so they are not available in all costumes.



Thanks so much for the info, helps me plan how much $$ to bring, I've got a hook and a capt jack fan lol.


----------



## Berlioz70

5kwallace said:


> Thank you Berlioz70 for the information.  I have a  who will love this!



YAY - we're always on the look out for great pirates!!



momof2lilboys said:


> Thanks so much for the info, helps me plan how much $$ to bring, I've got a hook and a capt jack fan lol.



It's mentioned on the first post... but I wanted to reiterate the Buccaneer Brigade at 4:00 (daily). This is a great experience for pirates to expand on the League!


----------



## brandym

Berlioz70 said:


> It's mentioned on the first post... but I wanted to reiterate the Buccaneer Brigade at 4:00 (daily). This is a great experience for pirates to expand on the League!




How long does this take? We have ADR's for the plaza for 4:20. Drat!!


----------



## Berlioz70

brandym said:


> How long does this take? We have ADR's for the plaza for 4:20. Drat!!



You'll be fine... the parade is 5 min, 10 tops!


----------



## DisneyFirstTimer10

My 4yo ds is just starting to get into pirates- we booked the pirate and pals cruise, and I thought it would be awesome to surprise him with the pirate league earlier in the day-

However- he really doesnt like face paint- 

Should I skip the Pirate league because of this?  Any way to work around it?  Should I just buy him a patch and sword (I assume they sell them around POC ride)?

Thanks!


----------



## Berlioz70

They do sell a lot of the pirate merchandise in the Pirates Bazaar show (exit of PotC). However, TPL does take in many kids who do not like facepaint, they do other things with them! Sometimes they're even able to talk the kids into a simple black eye or scar (which take less than 5 minutes) and are pretty easy on the skin!


----------



## DisneyFirstTimer10

Thanks!  Now to call and see if there is any spots available in two weeks


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

Ok, so I just booked this for our October trip. My four year old son LOVES anything Pirate, but he's not a Huge fan of face paint.   He'll wear 20 temporary tattoos, but he gets all weird about paint.  Well, I showed him the pictures, and he wants to do it now, but he said "Only if mommy does it with me!" HAHAHA!  I tried telling him it's only for boys(No offense AT ALL if you have a lil girl doing it, it was just a fib to try and get me out of it! LOL) and he promptly pointed to the Empress picture and told me I could get that one! 

So here is my question... I have NO problem doing this with my son, I actually think it could be kind of fun, but am I going to be the only one over age 10 in there?!?!? LOL  Are they gonna think I'm nuts when I show up for our appointment or are there going to be other adults there too?


----------



## brandym

Berlioz70 said:


> You'll be fine... the parade is 5 min, 10 tops!



Thanks!! So excited!! One month to go!!


----------



## brandym

Mommy2Jameson said:


> Ok, so I just booked this for our October trip. My four year old son LOVES anything Pirate, but he's not a Huge fan of face paint.   He'll wear 20 temporary tattoos, but he gets all weird about paint.  Well, I showed him the pictures, and he wants to do it now, but he said "Only if mommy does it with me!" HAHAHA!  I tried telling him it's only for boys(No offense AT ALL if you have a lil girl doing it, it was just a fib to try and get me out of it! LOL) and he promptly pointed to the Empress picture and told me I could get that one!
> 
> So here is my question... I have NO problem doing this with my son, I actually think it could be kind of fun, but am I going to be the only one over age 10 in there?!?!? LOL  Are they gonna think I'm nuts when I show up for our appointment or are there going to be other adults there too?



I'm booked along with my kids for our trip next month! I'm excited LOL. When I called for my reservation (adding mine to kids who were already booked) they said "How old is the child" and I sheepishly said "Its for me....I'm 34...is that OK?"  The guy was really nice and said, "OH YES! We have adults all the time!" We're going one month from tomorrow!!  I'll be sure to post an update and pics.


----------



## bmldisney

We're going in July and have the first appt. in the morning. Where do we go to get let into the park early??? I can't wait to surprise my kids with this!


----------



## Berlioz70

Note to everyone - I added costume prices to the first post.



Mommy2Jameson said:


> Are they gonna think I'm nuts when I show up for our appointment or are there going to be other adults there too?



Just as the pp mentioned, tons of adults get this done. I think the greatest was a pair on their honeymoon... it was slow so we performed a special pirate marriage ceremony right there in the league for them! 



bmldisney said:


> We're going in July and have the first appt. in the morning. Where do we go to get let into the park early??? I can't wait to surprise my kids with this!



I do not believe you'll be let in early, but you can try at the Breakfast entrance area. The Rope Drop is typically done by 8:55, so that give you some time to get to the League by 9:00. They do not open their doors until 9:00, so you cannot check in earlier.


----------



## bmldisney

Great. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ChrisHartman

Thank you so much for posting this!!  I made an appointment at the Pirate's League for DS's birthday, which is the same day we're going to the MNSSHP.  I started second guessing myself thinking we might be taking up valuable park time.  You have completely put my mind at ease!  I know DS is just going to love this!!!!!!


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

brandym said:


> I'm booked along with my kids for our trip next month! I'm excited LOL. When I called for my reservation (adding mine to kids who were already booked) they said "How old is the child" and I sheepishly said "Its for me....I'm 34...is that OK?"  The guy was really nice and said, "OH YES! We have adults all the time!" We're going one month from tomorrow!!  I'll be sure to post an update and pics.



Brandy- Good to know!   When my son asked me to do it with him, I couldn't tell him no! Haha!  I was hoping I wasn't going to look like a weirdo when I checked in and they realized I was an adult!   I think it will be fun, and I think I'm going to get my son and myself Pirate Mickey and Pirate Minnie shirts to wear that day!  Plus, we're doing it the same day as a MNSSHP, so I figure there will be plenty of adults in costume that day, so I'll fit right in! 

PLEASE post pics when you get back!  I's love to see them!


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

Berlioz70 said:


> Just as the pp mentioned, tons of adults get this done. I think the greatest was a pair on their honeymoon... it was slow so we performed a special pirate marriage ceremony right there in the league for them!



That is SUCH a great story about the Honeymooners...I bet that made their day so special!   Thanks for the info!   I think my son and I will have a great time doing this together!   Also, can we get a photo taken together?


----------



## ChrisHartman

Do you know if you can get the Pirate's League photo added to your photopass???  Just wondering if I need to buy the photo separately or if I can get it put on my photopass cd??


----------



## Berlioz70

Mommy2Jameson said:


> Also, can we get a photo taken together?



Certainly! However, the lighting is designed for only one person, so often one of the faces will be dark. 



ChrisHartman said:


> Do you know if you can get the Pirate's League photo added to your photopass???  Just wondering if I need to buy the photo separately or if I can get it put on my photopass cd??



You must purchase the first portrait ($15) before they will add them to your card. 

NOTE: Pirate Goofy started appearing yesterday - I added an image to the first post!


----------



## ChrisHartman

Ooh, I hope Pirate Goofy is still there when we do the Pirate's League in October!!


----------



## NemoMom07

Berlioz70 said:


> Certainly! However, the lighting is designed for only one person, so often one of the faces will be dark.
> 
> 
> 
> You must purchase the first portrait ($15) before they will add them to your card.
> 
> NOTE: Pirate Goofy started appearing yesterday - I added an image to the first post!



My dh, ds, and myself all have signed up for this the night of the first MNSSHP. Do we each need to buy one for a total of 3 or can we just buy one and get the rest on photo pass?


----------



## mitsybella

These are before, during and after pictures of my son, he had a blast, we took our costumes (discounted from the disney site after halloween) well worthevery penny!!  they even left his princess Kiss on his forehead


----------



## mitsybella

my daughter wanted the Pirate princess again we took our costume (got off ebay) the cast was great with them both and we will be going again this year well worth everything.


----------



## Berlioz70

Great pictures - I shared them with your pirate masters!


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

Mommy2Jameson said:


> Brandy- Good to know!   When my son asked me to do it with him, I couldn't tell him no! Haha!  I was hoping I wasn't going to look like a weirdo when I checked in and they realized I was an adult!   I think it will be fun, and I think I'm going to get my son and myself Pirate Mickey and Pirate Minnie shirts to wear that day!  Plus, we're doing it the same day as a MNSSHP, so I figure there will be plenty of adults in costume that day, so I'll fit right in!
> 
> PLEASE post pics when you get back!  I's love to see them!



Can't wait to see some adult photos!!  We booked the last appointments for our MNSSHP date too for me, DH, and DS (he will be 17).   Last year was our first party, just me and DH, we had such a wonderful time!!


----------



## dezimber

My nephew went on the last park day of our vacation.  I made his outfit which was orginally going to have a plain tee shirt but changed my mind and only brought the vest and shorts.  The tie dye shirt added to the interaction so all is good.
Before




During












After









J had a good time and said his pirate master talked funny.  You can tell from the pictures how engaging the pirate master was; he was great.  Berlioz70, I would like to send a letter to report a wonderful job could you pm me the info on who and where to direct that to?  Thanks.
~Mary


----------



## smillerguy

I booked my 2 kids for the wrong day!   I am about to go and cancel it.  I have called 2 times and there are no openings.  has anyone walked up and gotten in?  If the chances are low I think I will just plan something else.  The kids DS8 and DD were really looking forward to doing this though!


----------



## Berlioz70

dezimber said:


> Berlioz70, I would like to send a letter to report a wonderful job could you pm me the info on who and where to direct that to?



Here is the Disney contact information listed on All Ears. Make sure to include the Pirate Master's name as CMs receive special recognition if a Guest writes a positive letter about them!!  I'm glad your nephew had fun!!

Walt Disney World Guest Communications
PO Box 10040
Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830-0040

wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com



smillerguy said:


> I booked my 2 kids for the wrong day!   I am about to go and cancel it.  I have called 2 times and there are no openings.  has anyone walked up and gotten in?  If the chances are low I think I will just plan something else.  The kids DS8 and DD were really looking forward to doing this though!



Are you trying to book for a specific time of day? The morning couple of hours are always busy, and they will typically not take walk-ins, but the afternoons are usually easier. TPL has never been completely booked for a day so hopefully the people you are talking to are trying to book the right thing. Good Luck!!


----------



## angipoo

DD is looking forward to going to do this in June. She has done BBB twice and wanted to try this out. She's bringing an Elizabeth Swann costume (buccaneer). Can't wait!


----------



## Mary T in PA

OUr daughters did the Pirates League and LOVED IT during our last trip in Late Nov/Early Dec... when we were there, we saw several families getting done, it was really cool!  I love the theming of the area too - it's very cool.  


We may all do it this year, not just our kids!     I saw a few moms my age that seemed to be even more into the experience than their own kids were.


----------



## Atchley

DS did TPL last trip.  The cast members were fantastic.  While my son was being made into a pirate, another pirate cast member asked my daughter if she would like to dance.  DD said no, so he turned to me.  Wanting to show my DD that it was all in fun, I stood up and Mr. Pirate and I danced around the room several times.  The funniest part.  DH didn't even notice.  He was so concentrating on DS so much, completely missed that part.  Didn't even get a picture of us. 
DD and DS are both going back this year for "makeovers".


----------



## tarcc

So happy, i managed to get DS a reservation for Oct 21st, the day we go to MNSSHP


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

I look funky in a bandanda...do they have the headband with the beads option available, like what the CM is wearing?


----------



## Berlioz70

Scrappy_Tink said:


> I look funky in a bandanda...do they have the headband with the beads option available, like what the CM is wearing?



Afraid not, those are CM exclusive (but people do ask for them a lot).


----------



## bib-bob-boo

My husband and four children (3 teen boys and a 10-year old daughter) will be doing this in June.  I was thinking of purchasing the pre-paid Photo Pass.  When their Pirate League photos are taken, is it possible to have a group picture as well as individual photos taken?  Also, if I have to purchase a photo, will I have to purchase just one photo before they add all others to the photo pass, or would I have to purchase one phote for each ( 5 x $15 = $75) before they'd add the rest to the photo pass?  Any suggestions for teens doing this?  I think they will come with the right attitude and have fun.


----------



## Berlioz70

bib-bob-boo said:


> My husband and four children (3 teen boys and a 10-year old daughter) will be doing this in June.  I was thinking of purchasing the pre-paid Photo Pass.  When their Pirate League photos are taken, is it possible to have a group picture as well as individual photos taken?  Also, if I have to purchase a photo, will I have to purchase just one photo before they add all others to the photo pass, or would I have to purchase one phote for each ( 5 x $15 = $75) before they'd add the rest to the photo pass?  Any suggestions for teens doing this?  I think they will come with the right attitude and have fun.



You have to purchase one photo per ticket. So if you're paying for everyone together, you just have to purchase one picture then the rest will be placed on the photo pass.

The lighting for the portrait is only designed for one person. They will sometimes allow a group picture, but additional faces will be dark so it doesn't work very well.


----------



## grace&philipsmom

Just wanted to let everyone know that they must have extended hours before MNSSHP.  I just called this afternoon and booked a 6:00pm appointment for my 2 kids before the November 1 MNSSHP.


----------



## Berlioz70

grace&philipsmom said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that they must have extended hours before MNSSHP.  I just called this afternoon and booked a 6:00pm appointment for my 2 kids before the November 1 MNSSHP.



If they did no one told the Pirates.


----------



## grace&philipsmom

Oh don't tell me it is a mistake!  I requested a later time and the CM on the phone told me she could book until after 7pm!  Do you think I should call back?  I left a CC# and she gave me a confirmation #.


----------



## Berlioz70

grace&philipsmom said:


> Oh don't tell me it is a mistake!  I requested a later time and the CM on the phone told me she could book until after 7pm!  Do you think I should call back?  I left a CC# and she gave me a confirmation #.



I hope it's not a mistake, being open to 7 on party nights would be great! But for your sanity I would double check... let us know what they say!


----------



## caravarela

So excited, just booked PL for my son @3:30 on 12/2, while DD has BBB at 4.  At 5:30, we have dinner at CRT, followed by MVMCP!  What a great night!!

Can anyone tell me what the Brigade thing is at 4, and will my DS be able to participate if his appt is at 3:30 or will they still be working on him?

Thanks!


----------



## Britgirlus

My son did this last week - we didn't plan it, but went by the Pirate's League first thing (after eating at the Crystal Palace at 8.15am) - I was expecting to have to come back later, but they took him right in   He was thrilled and had a blast - I would definitely recommend it ! Pirate Lonnie was great !


----------



## Berlioz70

caravarela said:


> So excited, just booked PL for my son @3:30 on 12/2, while DD has BBB at 4.  At 5:30, we have dinner at CRT, followed by MVMCP!  What a great night!!
> 
> Can anyone tell me what the Brigade thing is at 4, and will my DS be able to participate if his appt is at 3:30 or will they still be working on him?
> 
> Thanks!



Check out this video.

3:30 will be a little tight for the Brigade. The average time for the experience is closer to 45 min, and sometimes there's a wait before getting started which can push back that time.



Britgirlus said:


> My son did this last week - we didn't plan it, but went by the Pirate's League first thing (after eating at the Crystal Palace at 8.15am) - I was expecting to have to come back later, but they took him right in   He was thrilled and had a blast - I would definitely recommend it ! Pirate Lonnie was great !



Excellent! I shared your images with Lonnie!


----------



## adsrtw

I can't wait to do this with my kids in September.  Looking for a costume now!


----------



## tink too

grace&philipsmom said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that they must have extended hours before MNSSHP.  I just called this afternoon and booked a 6:00pm appointment for my 2 kids before the November 1 MNSSHP.





Berlioz70 said:


> If they did no one told the Pirates.



Any update on this?  Any confirmation if the hours have been extended on MNSSHP nights?


----------



## Berlioz70

tink said:


> Any update on this?  Any confirmation if the hours have been extended on MNSSHP nights?



It looks like a glitch in the reservation system. They have still not decided if they are going to be open late for parties, but the system is allowing DRC to book reservations. I think they would like to stay open, but at this time there is not enough staffing to do so. It'll probably be awhile before a final decision can be made.


----------



## bibbidibobbidibecky

Berlioz70 said:


> It looks like a glitch in the reservation system. They have still not decided if they are going to be open late for parties, but the system is allowing DRC to book reservations. I think they would like to stay open, but at this time there is not enough staffing to do so. It'll probably be awhile before a final decision can be made.



I made a reservation yesterday for 5 p.m. on Oct. 7...a party night. Will someone let me know if it gets canceled? I will try to get him an earlier reservation if so...but we will be so sad. It seemed like a perfect set-up for right before the party.

I should add that the CM making my reservation said there was a note on her computer that said the league had extended hours on specially ticketed nights...or something like that. At first she didn't think she could make one past 3:30 and was surprised she was able to and then read that note to me and said she was glad to know it.


----------



## Noelle Luvs Disney

OK, I just HAD to come on here & post about our experience at the Pirate's League.  Last year, we did BBB on our trip & my youngest daughter really wanted to go back, but since my son went to BBB & got the "Cool Dude" last year, I thought it was only fair that we do the pirate's league this time.  My oldest daughter & my son were totally excited about it, but my youngest daughter cried.  Well, after their experience, even my youngest daughter said that the Pirate's League was her favorite thing from the entire trip & was much, much better than BBB.  

The CMs here are so amazing - so nice & sweet to the kids - in character the entire time & so funny.  The girl who checked us in & got the kids their "pirate names" decided how to match the kids up with the CMs & she was spot on - my oldest daughter got the "crazy CM" & my oldest is such a ham herself that she totally loved this.  My youngest is a girly girl & was matched up with the sweetest CM.  My son is SUPER shy & his CM joked around with him the whole time but was also very aware of how shy my son is & so he didn't come on too strong, but was just very sweet & silly with him.  My son didn't say a lot during the experience b/c he is so shy, but he can't stop talking about it ever since.  Also, ALL of the CMs made a big deal about the fact that he was wearing pirate crocs & he got a kick out of that.  

I can not stress enough how worth the $$$ this experience is.  My husband & I couldn't have been happier with our experience.  My youngest lost her earring about 20 minutes after we left & I walked back in and told them & they replaced it - no charge.  

OH - and I am SO glad that Brenna mentioned somewhere (either on this thread or somewhere else on the dis) about using shaving cream to remove the eye makeup for the skeleton face - NOTHING else would take it off - make up remover, eye cleanser, baby wipes - it wouldn't budge & then I remembered about the shaving cream & it worked!  Thank goodness - we had breakfast reservations the next morning & the "black eye" look wouldn't have worked!  

Some pics:

Getting their pirate name:












Getting made over:








Taking the pirate pledge:












With their CMs:
















Sword Fighting:








With Pirate Goofy:




At the pirate tutorial with Jack Sparrow:













Sorry for so many pictures - with three kids it was hard to narrow the pics down & still show how cool this experience was!


----------



## tink too

bibbidibobbidibecky said:


> I made a reservation yesterday for 5 p.m. on Oct. 7...a party night. Will someone let me know if it gets canceled? I will try to get him an earlier reservation if so...but we will be so sad. It seemed like a perfect set-up for right before the party.
> 
> I should add that the CM making my reservation said there was a note on her computer that said the league had extended hours on specially ticketed nights...or something like that.



Here's hoping you get to keep your ressie.  I will probably try calling later tonight to try to get a ressie for our DD for our MNSSHP night. 

I'll update if I have any success.


----------



## tink too

Noelle Luvs Disney said:


> OK, I just HAD to come on here & post about our experience at the Pirate's League.
> 
> Sorry for so many pictures - with three kids it was hard to narrow the pics down & still show how cool this experience was!



Please do not apologise for sharing those awesome photos - it helps the rest of us with our planning!   You can really tell by your children's expressions that they had a fabulous time!


----------



## Berlioz70

Noelle Luvs Disney said:


> OH - and I am SO glad that Brenna mentioned somewhere (either on this thread or somewhere else on the dis) about using shaving cream to remove the eye makeup for the skeleton face - NOTHING else would take it off - make up remover, eye cleanser, baby wipes - it wouldn't budge & then I remembered about the shaving cream & it worked!



What a wonderful review - I shared your picture with the Pirates. Glad to know the shaving cream worked out. I have personally never tried it, but some of the male pirates swore by it!!



tink said:


> Here's hoping you get to keep your ressie.  I will probably try calling later tonight to try to get a ressie for our DD for our MNSSHP night.
> 
> I'll update if I have any success.



As far as I know they are continuing to book reservations up to 7:10 (I tried to book a couple in the system and it allowed me to). I contacted the Manager to see if she knew or could give me any information that I can share - still have not heard back. If anything, book it at the later time and if it doesn't work someone will contact you!


----------



## LovesHerTaurus

Has anyone got any information on the "Captain" options - $125 including costume? I signed myself my fiance and my two daughters (10 and 12) to do this together, but I haven't seen ANY info on it anywhere!? Is this really new? The CM told me we had our choice of any costume with the package!


----------



## Berlioz70

LovesHerTaurus said:


> Has anyone got any information on the "Captain" options - $125 including costume? I signed myself my fiance and my two daughters (10 and 12) to do this together, but I haven't seen ANY info on it anywhere!? Is this really new? The CM told me we had our choice of any costume with the package!



The Captain's package was discontinued earlier this year. There is only one package available ($29.95), with the option to add on the costume. See the first post for options.


----------



## 2littleprincesses

Sorry for so many pictures - with three kids it was hard to narrow the pics down & still show how cool this experience was![/QUOTE]

Thanks so much for the pics!!!  They were great.  Where did you get the costumes for the girls?  thansk!!!


----------



## Noelle Luvs Disney

tink said:


> Please do not apologise for sharing those awesome photos - it helps the rest of us with our planning!   You can really tell by your children's expressions that they had a fabulous time!



Awww, thanks!  Yes, they did!!!!


----------



## Noelle Luvs Disney

Berlioz70 said:


> What a wonderful review - I shared your picture with the Pirates.
> 
> Oh, wonderful!  They were just amazing!


----------



## Noelle Luvs Disney

2littleprincesses said:


> Thanks so much for the pics!!!  They were great.  Where did you get the costumes for the girls?  thansk!!!



Thank you!  My oldest daughter's costume is one we bought a few years ago from Kmart for a Pirate Party.  We added those straps b/c the off-the-shoulder part didn't want to stay in place and could be a bit revealing when she moved sometimes.  My youngest daughter didn't want to do the Pirate's League unless I found her a pink pirate costume   I think I bought it at buycostumes dot com.  I waited until I had an online coupon & I think I got 15% off.  I also bought my oldest daughter's necklace & bracelet (skulls) there.  She thought they were cool!  Of course, I didn't realize that they got a bracelet at the PL, but it's still nice to have the accessories in case the kids need to dress up another time.


----------



## thecapells

I had heard there was a new Pirate Goofy meet.
He looks great!

Is he only for guests who use the Pirates League?
Or can anyone swing by for a picture?
And where exactly is he located?


----------



## Noelle Luvs Disney

thecapells said:


> I had heard there was a new Pirate Goofy meet.
> He looks great!
> 
> Is he only for guests who use the Pirates League?
> Or can anyone swing by for a picture?
> And where exactly is he located?



He's for everyone!  He was right next to the entrance to PL, which is right next to the PoC ride & gift shop!


----------



## brandym

We had a FANTASTIC time yesterday!! Really, it was a ton of fun!! I had Lonnie..who was hilarious, and my one son had Sonia who was great too.

Because I was getting done, I missed the names of our other two piratea ...Brenna?? My DD"s pirate  was FABULOUS with her. He was excellent....as was Len at the door. And the pirate who did our namings..














(can't remember her name eithr)

















EDITED TO ADD; we used pond's cold cream to get the boney makeup off


----------



## adsrtw

It looks like you and the kids had a lot of fun.  I might have to make an appointment for myself when my kiddos get pirated.


----------



## tink too

Brandy - you all look fabulous.  Thanks for sharing your pics.


----------



## adsrtw

Well, I did it.  My TA set up an appointment for me to become a pirate along with my kiddos.


----------



## GrumpyGoofy

What costume options are avaliable to buy for adults, if any?  Also, does the Garb shift come with the hat/wig?  Thanks!  I'll be doing this in a week with DS.  Can't wait!


----------



## Berlioz70

GOOD NEWS - TPL will be open until 8pm on MNSSHP, with the last appointment at 7:30.



GrumpyGoofy said:


> What costume options are avaliable to buy for adults, if any?  Also, does the Garb shift come with the hat/wig?  Thanks!  I'll be doing this in a week with DS.  Can't wait!



See the first page. No, the hat is separate.


----------



## GrumpyGoofy

Berlioz70 said:


> No, the hat is separate.


 Thanks!  By chance, do you know how much that hat is?


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

Brandy- Thanks for sharing your pics!   Makes me very excited to do this with my son this October!


----------



## tink too

Berlioz70 said:


> GOOD NEWS - TPL will be open until 8pm on MNSSHP, with the last appointment at 7:30.





Thank you so much for letting us all know.   Now I really must call tonight to make an appointment for DD.


----------



## Berlioz70

GrumpyGoofy said:


> Thanks!  By chance, do you know how much that hat is?



Memory says $35, but I'm not positive.


----------



## NemoMom07

Berlioz70 said:


> GOOD NEWS - TPL will be open until 8pm on MNSSHP, with the last appointment at 7:30.



Thanks for this info. I just canceled our Tuesday ressies for Sept 14 and rebooked for Sept 18. Now my brother can join us for the league and then the party. Its going to be a blast.


----------



## palmettocharm

For those interested in costumes, buycostumes.com has a Disney licensed Jack Sparrow costume for $17.99.  I ordered it earlier this week, but today if you enter the code "clear40" it drops it down to $15.78 TOTAL, with shipping!


----------



## GrumpyGoofy

Berlioz70 said:


> Memory says $35, but I'm not positive.



Thanks again!


----------



## daisy37

I just called to make a ressie for Oct 1 and was told the last appointment is at 3:30


----------



## tink too

daisy37 - I'd definately try calling back - PL is definately open later on MNSSHP nights. 

I just called and spoke with a very helpful pirate.  I managed to get an appointment for DD at 5.30pm on 3rd October before we attend that evening's party.


----------



## Fire14

Let me start by saying I am not blaming PL Cm's but I just did this a week ago and felt it was waste of money THAT day. 
My makeup lasted maybe 20 min, my lip gloss was off my lips in 5 min
My BFF makeup lasted maybe 30 min
MY Dear Nephew got the multi eyed pirate and his eyes were peeling before we even left PL.
  Now I will say It was hotter than hades day we did it, ( I believe it was record settting high day) and we were sweating standing still. I do think makeup would have set better if we had been given a wet wipe or a wash cloth to wipe our face prior to experience starting.
  I had fun but guess I'm too much of a princess to want to do it again. I was also bummed about lack of pictures ( which I knew about no PP before hand). I have some but not many d/t lighting issues
BFF said she had fun but was bummed about makeup not lasting, She loves bandana though.
DN said he had fun and wants to do it again but would choose a diff face.

I also felt CM's (all three) didn't really get as into pirate role as I'd have expected. I have done BBB mutiple times and really felt like princess afterwards.

I was told when I made ressie that there would be special Bday  pirate surprise for me as we were celebrating my BDay, I still don't know what that may have been as I didn't get or see anything different than BFF or DN. I don't really care but when you are sorta promised something you kinda look forward to it.
We didn't get sahes, were we supossed to? 

My feedback is I may do again when it's not so hot and hope the heat just fogged my experience, I'd tell Cm at check in I want fun experience, and hope for best.
We were told about pirate parade but we bailed from MK right after experience d/t crowds and by 4p makeup was nonexistant on all 3 of us.


----------



## Berlioz70

I am so sorry you had a poor experience, I know my answers cannot change what happened but may add a little more info.



Fire14 said:


> I do think makeup would have set better if we had been given a wet wipe or a wash cloth to wipe our face prior to experience starting.



Any chance you were wearing sunscreen? DRC (Disney Reservation Center, who actually makes the reservations) is supposed to say that you need to visit the league with a fresh/clean face. The pirates do not have anything other than baby wipes to wash off dirty faces. But if the face appears dry, this step is avoided as it can also make the pirate paint difficult to apply.



Fire14 said:


> I was told when I made ressie that there would be special Bday  pirate surprise for me as we were celebrating my BDay, I still don't know what that may have been as I didn't get or see anything different than BFF or DN. I don't really care but when you are sorta promised something you kinda look forward to it.



I am so sorry DRC said this - TPL has nothing to give a birthday boy/girl. There are some areas on property that can throw in special items, but the League does not.



Fire14 said:


> We didn't get sahes, were we supossed to?



You should have received a belt for the sword to hang into. This is given before going into the Sacred Sanctorum. Sometimes they'll have a special one that says The Pirates League in red print, but these are not a guarantee, it just depends on the current stock.



Fire14 said:


> We were told about pirate parade but we bailed from MK right after experience d/t crowds and by 4p makeup was nonexistant on all 3 of us.



Understandable. This is the time they give out the TPL certificates and treasure pieces. They also have a photopass here as the lighting allows for much more pictures.


----------



## Fire14

Berlioz70 said:


> I am so sorry you had a poor experience, I know my answers cannot change what happened but may add a little more info.
> 
> Any chance you were wearing sunscreen? DRC (Disney Reservation Center, who actually makes the reservations) is supposed to say that you need to visit the league with a fresh/clean face. The pirates do not have anything other than baby wipes to wash off dirty faces. But if the face appears dry, this step is avoided as it can also make the pirate paint difficult to apply.
> 
> 
> I am so sorry DRC said this - TPL has nothing to give a birthday boy/girl. There are some areas on property that can throw in special items, but the League does not.
> .
> 
> 
> You should have received a belt for the sword to hang into. This is given before going into the Sacred Sanctorum. Sometimes they'll have a special one that says The Pirates League in red print, but these are not a guarantee, it just depends on the current stock.
> 
> Understandable. This is the time they give out the TPL certificates and treasure pieces. They also have a photopass here as the lighting allows for much more pictures.


No Sunscreen and none of us were offered even baby wipes to clean faces and I doubt my skin looked dry, although I was also never told by DRC to arrive with clean face either.

I understand and i did have card from mickey waiting in our room
Yes we got belt but we also saw lil boy in front of us and several kids later in week with leather like sash the said pirate leaque on it and would be more like a banner across chest.
 

THank you for your replies though, like I said I may give it another chance in a cooler month.


----------



## 2littleprincesses

Understandable. This is the time they give out the TPL certificates and treasure pieces. They also have a photopass here as the lighting allows for much more pictures.[/QUOTE]

Is the parade a not to miss?  We are going to HDDR that night so we would have to miss the pirate parade.  Should I reschedule on another day?

Thanks!


----------



## tink too

We'll miss out on some of the PL activities because our appointment time isn't until after the parade - which I knew before I booked.

However, I didn't realise that PhotoPass photogs went to the parade - that would be sooo cool to have.  I really wish that they were inside the League to record the pirate transformations, too.


----------



## thecapells

So we're thinking about doing this with my 4-yr old in Jan for his birthday.
I know about the costumes and the make-up.
But I haven't heard about this parade.  Can you give me some more details?

Also, there is no Photopass documenting the transformation a la BBB?
We loved the shots of my princess being transformed - it would be a shame if my pirate didn't get the same treatment.


----------



## Tinker_Tam

I am still trying to figure out if this is a good idea for my son.  He will be 3 at the time.  He tends to be a little timid.  He knows pirates and LOVES the veggietales ones (I know, completely different than Disney).  DD is doing BBB so I was thinking this might be a great thing for him.  I don't think he would get the whole "new name" and pirate oath thing... Just so confused on weither to book or not.  Any opinions would be great!


----------



## tink too

Tinker Tam - I can't give advice on the Pirate's League because we haven't done it - yet. 

However, if you think your DS is a little young for this experience, have you considered getting him the Cool Dude option?    I *think* it is available at BBB and maybe the Barber Shop on Main Street USA.


----------



## Tinker_Tam

I have considered that but he keeps saying he wants to be a pirate "ARGH!"  Its too cute.  I just worry that it will be too much for him once he is there and if i have a ressie I am stuck paying for it no matter what.  I know that it will be a LONG LONG time till we make it back to WDW so I would love for him to have the experience.  I am also heard the "hair paint" in the cool dude wheres of on the stroller, carseat and clothes.  I was a little worried about that since we are renting a stroller this trip and don't want to ruin the carseat. hmmm...not sure what to do but thank you for bring up that option.


----------



## Honeystar120608

I was wondering how much I should plan on tipping? Of course based on performance, but what is the general number?


----------



## Berlioz70

2littleprincesses said:


> Is the parade a not to miss?  We are going to HDDR that night so we would have to miss the pirate parade.  Should I reschedule on another day?



I wouldn't worry about missing it. They just include a couple perks: Photopass, Certificate, and gems.

I added a video of the Pirate Parade in the first post.



thecapells said:


> Also, there is no Photopass documenting the transformation a la BBB?



Afraid not, photographers do not match the theming. TPL is based in the mid 1700 hundreds so the idea of cameras and flashes does not work. They did choose to include the one at the end, but the CM is referred to as a gunner (person who shoots cannons) to make it themed a little better. They are also out of view of the regular Guests, so it's a more personalized experience.



Tinker_Tam said:


> I am still trying to figure out if this is a good idea for my son.  He will be 3 at the time.  He tends to be a little timid.



In all honesty, I would book it. You do give your CC, but they will not charge it until the end of the experience. There is a $10 fee for no shows.

However, if you show up and your DS is too scared or decides he doesn't want to do it, you will not be charged.



Honeystar120608 said:


> I was wondering how much I should plan on tipping? Of course based on performance, but what is the general number?



The tips really run a huge scale... I can do 5 faces and get nothing. Then I do one face and get a $20. Anything is appreciated, $5 is the most common.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

Subscribing!  I think DS would love to do this before the 11/1 MNSSHP!  I saw there is a $10 fee for no shows but what is the longest you can wait to cancel and not be charged?  We don't land that day until 1pm (assuming we are on time )  I just want to know that I can call and cancel if we get stuck at the airport...

TIA!


----------



## tink too

Tinker_Tam said:


> I have considered that but he keeps saying he wants to be a pirate "ARGH!"  Its too cute.



Awww. 



Berlioz70 said:


> You do give your CC, but they will not charge it until the end of the experience. There is a $10 fee for no shows.
> 
> However, if you show up and your DS is too scared or decides he doesn't want to do it, you will not be charged.



Based on Berlioz advice, I'd book and take your little pirate along and see how he feels on the day.


----------



## LovesHerTaurus

tink said:


> Awww.
> 
> 
> 
> Based on Berlioz advice, I'd book and take your little pirate along and see how he feels on the day.



Why not watch a video on youTube about it with him and see how he feels. Then get a buddy to come over and do a dress rehersal in pirate garb? If he gets worried or seems a little off, put it off. If he is into it, go for it!


----------



## Tinker_Tam

I called this evening and booked his appt.  When I told him he was so excited.  I think it will be fine.  Dh is going to take him to Pirate League while I do BBB with DD (4yo).  I have already instructed DH to take tons of pictures.  The lady on the phone suggested we take DS by the day before and let him check things out and also to take him to watch the PL parade the afternoon before.  I really do think I am just thinking he woudn't get the pirate name and oath part.  Oh well!  He will love the transformation!  Thank you for all the great advice!


----------



## Honeystar120608

I am looking for some Pirate apparel for my 6 year old son. He is picky, and I know he will smolder in a costume in October (and we don't need a grumpy bum on our hands!) But a neat tshirt for him or crocs... should I wait until he gets there for a tshirt (preferably tank top) or for shoes or something? Nothing costume like..just comfortable regular clothes. 
I really like the pirate croc shoes in the picture previously posted. Those are cute.
DD is going for the Castle package at BBB during the same time her brother is getting his pirate on.   She will be head to toe princess, so I'd like to have something neat for him, doesn't have to cost a lot, but something that is fun to him. We bought daddy a POTC tshirt already for the boys' Pirate's League adventure, but I'd like something for Brayden. (No Disney Store here or anywhere around  )


----------



## NemoMom07

I got pirate t-shirts at WM last year at Halloween time for $5. I got one for my ds and one for my dh. The design looks like they have pirate gear on with the belt, sash, etc. Pretty cool and it is a plain t-shirt, because I know I costume my ds will burn up when we go in Septmeber.


----------



## mousescrapper

thanks for all the info and advice...jotted down more notes for this experience 


My DS (11) will be doing the PL for the first time in Nov.

but a few more questions if anyone knows or specualtes....


1)* Is the appt time somewhat treated like an ADR as in they know you are coming but you may still have to wait...or my like an actual appt time you shouldn't have to wait long...*

we will be there Thanksgiving week and his appt is the Tuesday before Thanksgiving at 12:30 pm...plan on arriving at 12:15 like told from DRC


2) *how many people not actually getting the PL experience can join you?* I assume at least 1 parent but can another adult or non particiapting child stay w/ (or at least up to the secret room portion)?

3) the *make-up*...I mentioned this concern to DRC they of course said talk w/ the CM's upon arriving...*can you choose an effect say Captain Hook and just get a few features or a portion of make-up not the full up stuff?*

reason I ask, DS is autistic and has some sensory issues, he really wants the experience see the place , the name, get the loot, etc...but isn't as thrilled about the make-up and wondering how comfortable he'll be.

4) *loudness...is it bad or minimal?* same concern as above sensory to noise sometimes DS wears sound canceling headphones...may try some earplugs for this experience if needed too.


TIA just trying to have a much info ahead of time to help prepare him besides looking at pictures/videos.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

Thanks to everyone for all the great information about this! I was able to get DS7 a 4pm ressie on 11/1 before the last MNSSHP!  

I was even able to change our flight to get in a couple of hours earlier so we aren't rushing to get to this appointment.

And lastly, thanks to the PP who posted the link and the code for buycostumes.com.  I was able to get a pirate skeleton costume for under $17, including shipping!

If I wasn't already excited about doing MNSSHP, I certainly am now!


----------



## Berlioz70

mousescrapper said:


> 1)Is the appt time somewhat treated like an ADR as in they know you are coming but you may still have to wait...or my like an actual appt time you shouldn't have to wait long...



It is like an ADR so you may have to wait. They generally do not tell a wait time as it really depends on how fast the Pirates on the chairs are going and some new recruits just take longer than others. A 30 minute wait should be expected on a normal day (especially around lunch). An hour or longer on MNSSHP (based on last year's wait average).




mousescrapper said:


> 2) how many people not actually getting the PL experience can join you?



No limit to sit in the main room and watch. There is a limit to enter the sacred sanctorum, usually 6 but it depends on the physical size of the Guests (obviously more children can fit than adults).



mousescrapper said:


> 3) can you choose an effect say Captain Hook and just get a few features or a portion of make-up not the full up stuff?



No, the looks are approved by legal and the pirates are not allowed to take "special orders." With that said, kids are kids and if they just cannot finish the look the Pirate Master will adjust. But this is done in the spur of the moment, no alterations will be agreed on beforehand.



mousescrapper said:


> 4)loudness...is it bad or minimal? same concern as above sensory to noise sometimes DS wears sound canceling headphones...may try some earplugs for this experience if needed too.



Yes, it is louder than most places in the parks. However, we have had several children with autism in the past and have been notified to be cautious of our volume while the child is present.


----------



## 2littleprincesses

Ok, trying to decide whether or not to get my dds costumes for Pirates league in August and then for our cruise in March--(pirates night?).  Right now I have tank tops for them with sparkly girl skulls on them to wear for pirates league.  Last year we went in August and we brought princess dresses from home.  When they got hot, they changed into shirts/shorts.  They got alot of comments.  Should I splurge and get the costumes?  Would the costumes be too hot?  Maybe I could pack the shirts to bring with if the costumes get too hot--opinions?

Here are the costumes:
http://www.buycostumes.com/Treasure-Hunt-Pirate-Girl-Child-Costume/61965/ProductDetail.aspx

http://www.buycostumes.com/Decked-Out-Child-Teen-Costume/60674/ProductDetail.aspx

Thanks for any opinions.


----------



## Noelle Luvs Disney

2littleprincesses said:


> Ok, trying to decide whether or not to get my dds costumes for Pirates league in August and then for our cruise in March--(pirates night?).  Right now I have tank tops for them with sparkly girl skulls on them to wear for pirates league.  Last year we went in August and we brought princess dresses from home.  When they got hot, they changed into shirts/shorts.  They got alot of comments.  Should I splurge and get the costumes?  Would the costumes be too hot?  Maybe I could pack the shirts to bring with if the costumes get too hot--opinions?
> 
> Here are the costumes:
> http://www.buycostumes.com/Treasure-Hunt-Pirate-Girl-Child-Costume/61965/ProductDetail.aspx
> 
> http://www.buycostumes.com/Decked-Out-Child-Teen-Costume/60674/ProductDetail.aspx
> 
> Thanks for any opinions.



I just wanted to give you info on the Treasure Hunt Pirate Girl costume - that is the one my youngest daughter wore (pics are a few pages back).  I really, really liked this costume & it was VERY lightweight.  Very comfy & very thin - the kind of thin material that you can throw in the suitcase & doesn't get all wrinkly.  I would just say that this costume ran VERY small.  My daughter is on the brink between a 6x and 7/8 and I wasn't sure if I should order the medium or the large since the large was a size 7-10, but I went ahead and ordered the large since I figured too big was better than too small.  Well, the large fit her perfectly.  I think if I had ordered the medium, it would've been indecent.  Anyway, my daughter is a girly girl & wanted a pink costume & the one they have at the PL is long sleeved, so I ordered this one & was very happy with it - hope this helps!!


----------



## 2littleprincesses

THanks for the input.  Your dd looked so cute in that outfit--that is why we picked it.  Dd is wearing 7/8 tops and 6x bottoms.  Do you think that would be too small for her?  She would like to wear it to halloween and in March.   Thanks!


----------



## Noelle Luvs Disney

2littleprincesses said:


> THanks for the input.  Your dd looked so cute in that outfit--that is why we picked it.  Dd is wearing 7/8 tops and 6x bottoms.  Do you think that would be too small for her?  She would like to wear it to halloween and in March.   Thanks!



Oh, thank you!  She really, really loved wearing that costume.  It also comes with it's own cute bandanna that she didn't wear since I knew they'd get one at the PL. 

I think that the large will be perfect then since my daughter wears some 6x's still & some 7/8s.  I think it would fit perfectly at Halloween & what I would do is, if it's starting to get a little on the short side in March, have her wear some little, lightweight shorts underneath just in case. (I know I'm constantly having to get onto my daughters to sit nicely when they are in their dresses - even the 10 year old!) Or you could also do some lightweight pink bloomers - that could be cute!


----------



## LovesHerTaurus

Do the bandannas fit the adults too? All four of us have it booked, but if the bandana won't fit is there another option? Can we buy hats at the league?

We have big heads


----------



## Twingle

Hi everyone!  Just wanted to post here that we had an *AMAZING* time at the Pirates League on Monday, June 21st.  This was our second time there, and surprisingly - our pirates remembered us from last May!  Pirate Lonnie and Pirate James were incredible, but Pirate Jason really made my little girls day by getting her stuffed animal a pirate booty sack and remembering the story he told her last year (he fell in love with a mermaid, but sadly, things just didn't work out!)

I'll post pictures soon, but it was just a wonderful experience for my kids.  The CM's really went above and beyond what they needed to do, I've already contacted Guest Services about their committment to the whole storyline.  

So, so fun!  I highly recommend this for anyone - so cool.


----------



## Berlioz70

LovesHerTaurus said:


> Do the bandannas fit the adults too? All four of us have it booked, but if the bandana won't fit is there another option? Can we buy hats at the league?
> 
> We have big heads



Yep - the bandanas are designed for adults and if anything, are a little too big for some of the kids.



Twingle said:


> Hi everyone!  Just wanted to post here that we had an *AMAZING* time at the Pirates League on Monday, June 21st.  This was our second time there, and surprisingly - our pirates remembered us from last May!  Pirate Lonnie and Pirate James were incredible, but Pirate Jason really made my little girls day by getting her stuffed animal a pirate booty sack and remembering the story he told her last year (he fell in love with a mermaid, but sadly, things just didn't work out!)
> 
> I'll post pictures soon, but it was just a wonderful experience for my kids.  The CM's really went above and beyond what they needed to do, I've already contacted Guest Services about their committment to the whole storyline.
> 
> So, so fun!  I highly recommend this for anyone - so cool.



What a wonderful story!!! Be sure to include the pirates names in your letter as CMs get special recognition if a Guest writes a positive letter about them.


----------



## mousescrapper

Berlioz70 said:


> It is like an ADR so you may have to wait. They generally do not tell a wait time as it really depends on how fast the Pirates on the chairs are going and some new recruits just take longer than others. A 30 minute wait should be expected on a normal day (especially around lunch). An hour or longer on MNSSHP (based on last year's wait average).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No limit to sit in the main room and watch. There is a limit to enter the sacred sanctorum, usually 6 but it depends on the physical size of the Guests (obviously more children can fit than adults).
> 
> 
> 
> No, the looks are approved by legal and the pirates are not allowed to take "special orders." With that said, kids are kids and if they just cannot finish the look the Pirate Master will adjust. But this is done in the spur of the moment, no alterations will be agreed on beforehand.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is louder than most places in the parks. However, we have had several children with autism in the past and have been notified to be cautious of our volume while the child is present.



thank you for all the answers this is really helpful and appreciative...


----------



## momof1+1+2

Great thread!  Thanks for all the info.  I will be trying to get my son an appt for this tomorrow!!


----------



## Figmificent

Ok I know this is an off the wall question, but is there anyone I could contact to find out if the eye patch band is latex?  Allergy... can ya tell?  LOL


----------



## Berlioz70

My best guess is that it is not, as one of our Pirates has an allergy to latex and I've seen her wear one. When you check in you can always ask to see one first, they are in individual packages with the earring. If it turns out to be latex just make sure your Pirate Master knows so he or she does not put it on (which they do automatically).


----------



## ChrisHartman

We're getting our pirate makeover on 10/11, which is a MNSSHP day.  I had heard that the Pirate's League is open later on MNSSHP days, but when I called to make a later reservation for DS, they said the last appointment was at 3pm, like all the other dates?  I was hoping for a later appointment (after naps) like around 5pm given it was a MNSSHP night, but was told that wsn't the case.

So which is it??


----------



## tink too

Our DD's appointment is at 5.30pm on 3rd October (an MNSSHP night).

I'd try calling back.


----------



## NemoMom07

I would call back also. Our appointment is at 4:50 and 5:20pm on Sept. 18 a MNSSHP.


----------



## ChrisHartman

Whew - I was able to move our appointment to 5PM.  I think he'll do much better with that...and so will we.  That way we can spend our time in the morning on the rides and such, and then get the pirate makeover after naptime.  Much better scenario!!

Thanks!!


----------



## Berlioz70

I'm glad you were able to get a better appt. time. Sometimes the people on the other side of the phone do not get information as quick as people on the DISBoards!


----------



## donipan

I've been two days at the phone with the Pirates League, or rather without. Do they _ever_ pick up the phone??? I just keep getting all this info about rides (which I don't need thank you, I've joined the DIS forums... )


----------



## Berlioz70

donipan said:


> I've been two days at the phone with the Pirates League, or rather without. Do they _ever_ pick up the phone??? I just keep getting all this info about rides (which I don't need thank you, I've joined the DIS forums... )



Are you calling 407-WDW-CREW?

The number is one of several that will connect you to the Disney Reservation Center; it is the specific line that typically involves other general reservations (non-Dining). The actual TPL phone numbers are not released to Guests as they do not make reservations at the physical location.


----------



## daisy2jae

I want to do this while we are at WDW but my DS3 hates even putting on chap stick so doesn't look like we'd be able to do this.  I guess when he's older.


----------



## hstrickland

We went to WDW back in May. DS9, DS3 and grandpa experienced the Pirates League. We had an excellent experience. Here are few pictures of our pirates. The boys loved every minute of it.





















If you would like to see a full report on the Pirates League, you can click on my TR link below. It was well worth the money for this adventure. Would certainly do it again!


----------



## tink too

ChrisHartman said:


> Whew - I was able to move our appointment to 5PM.  I think he'll do much better with that...and so will we.



Glad you got a more suitable time sorted out.  Over the years, I have found that if you get an answer from a reservations CM that you are unsure about, wait a little while and call back! 



hstrickland said:


> We went to WDW back in May. DS9, DS3 and grandpa experienced the Pirates League. We had an excellent experience. The boys loved every minute of it.



All your pirates look awesome, but I especially love your DS3's look of  concentration while he's making his "hook".


----------



## donipan

I finally got a reservation for my two little ones  I'm sure they'll love it. 

The time is 10:30. Is that too early (as in taking precious time for morning rides? ). I'm planning to be in the park at RD that day, do Tomorrowland and then head to the PL (by the railroad), and then hit POTC and other Adventureland attractions after the kids are made up. Does this make sense? How long does the experience take? How earlier do we need to be there? 

hstrickland, your pirates look GREAT! I guess July would be too hot for those costumes... they look fantastic.


----------



## LovesHerTaurus

We have had the pirate league booked FOREVER! AND the pirate cruise that night!!

However, it suddenly occured to me that if I made my Canadian girls wear costumes in the Florida August, there might be a mutiny!

So we ended up ordering matching pirate tshirts that our black but in our "styles" - black sleeveless (man), black vneck (me!), black tshirt (my tomboy) and black tank (my princess) - with our pirate names in cursive on the back (ie King Chris and Lady Morgan ...

Has anyone else done anything like this?? I can't even envision pictures - share!!  I had my heart set on costumes and had them picked out, but then common sense struck me. And I don't want no mutiny on my ship.... Arrrg....


----------



## Honeystar120608

I am slightly torn.. and Im not sure if there is a solution. DD has an apt at BBB for the castle package with photoshoot at 810am. DS's apt at PL is at 9am. I am hoping to go get some pictures of him before he is done. Then I read that Pirate goofy will be there for pics (I am hoping PP photographers will be there) cuz I will have the camera, and dh will have the vid camera. After DD's apt we want to try and beat the lines and get to the princess and the frog meet and greet at 10. 
I should assume I wont make it down to POTC between right? Hmph. I could always bring DS back to the POTC area to get pics later on in the day... Trying to plan it without taking up our whole day so we do rides. (hopefully it wont be too hot this day... never been down there in Oct.)


----------



## adsrtw

What is the pirates cruise?  Sort for short and sweet - using phone.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

adsrtw said:


> What is the pirates cruise?  Sort for short and sweet - using phone.



Pirate & Pals Fireworks Voyage that departs from the CR

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/tours-and-experiences/pirates-and-pals-fireworks-voyage/

Pricey but fun, enjoyed it far more than the Dessert Party!


----------



## Berlioz70

donipan said:


> The time is 10:30. Is that too early (as in taking precious time for morning rides? ). I'm planning to be in the park at RD that day, do Tomorrowland and then head to the PL (by the railroad), and then hit POTC and other Adventureland attractions after the kids are made up. Does this make sense? How long does the experience take? How earlier do we need to be there?



That should be plenty of time for Tomorrowland at RD, you can check in up to 15 minutes early (and 10 minutes late). See the first post for information on times.



LovesHerTaurus said:


> So we ended up ordering matching pirate tshirts that our black but in our "styles" - black sleeveless (man), black vneck (me!), black tshirt (my tomboy) and black tank (my princess) - with our pirate names in cursive on the back (ie King Chris and Lady Morgan ...



A lot of families wear matching shirts or pirate themed shirts! One note, you'll get your pirate name during the experience so the name on your shirt will not match your official name for the day.



Honeystar120608 said:


> DS's apt at PL is at 9am. I am hoping to go get some pictures of him before he is done. Then I read that Pirate goofy will be there for pics (I am hoping PP photographers will be there) cuz I will have the camera, and dh will have the vid camera. After DD's apt we want to try and beat the lines and get to the princess and the frog meet and greet at 10.



Pirate Goofy does not come out until 10:10, and he does typically have a PP.


----------



## Naisy68

Subscribing -- I know it sounds a little goofy but my DD and I both are participating in the Pirate's League before the MNSSHP. We are going to be a familyof pirates that night for the party. It will be a new experience for us at WDW. We usually go to Disney in the middle of summer but this year we wanted to plan our trip a little later in the year. 
           I am looking for some great costumes for My DH, DD and I that won't break the bank - any great ideas anyone? 

       Have a Disney Day, Renee


----------



## donipan

Berlioz70 said:


> That should be plenty of time for Tomorrowland at RD, you can check in up to 15 minutes early (and 10 minutes late). See the first post for information on times.
> .



Great! Thanks


----------



## kennedyandkailey

We LOOOOVE The Pirate's League!  It is wonderful!  Our DS joined the League while DD did her BBB make-over!  We went a few months after they opened!  He was 4 1/2 at the time and they make such a fuss over the little guys!!  He felt soooooo special!  Afterwards, he recieved twice as many compliments throughout the park than our "jasmine" did (DD)!  We are going back to WDW for DS's 6th Birthday and the PL is all he can talk about!!!  DD even wants a pirate make-over this time instead of a princess make-over (AND she is VERY girly!!!.... that is just how VERY cool it is!!!)

Here are a few pics from our last visit:


----------



## skhermsmeyer

DS will be turning 3 in September and we're going in December.  Do you think he'd enjoy it or should I hold off until October 2011 when he'll be 4?   I don't know if he'd get much out of it now.  Let me know what you think! Thanks!


----------



## Tinker_Tam

I posted a simular question a little while ago.  My DS turns 3 at the very end of Sept and we are going to the Very end of Nov/ early Dec.  Everyone encouraged me to go for it.  I have made the appt and have been talking about it with him.  He is sooooo excited.  That is all he can talk about some times.  I am glad I made the appt and I think he will be fine.  

When I called to make the reservation the CM told me, if I could, take him by the day before or before his appt.  Let him look around a little.  If he seems scared we can just cancel.  Its not the same as a no show.


----------



## Berlioz70

Tinker_Tam said:


> If he seems scared we can just cancel.  Its not the same as a no show.



YES!!

Some 3 year olds are great and then the 9 year olds are too scared, it really depends on the kid. That's why you are not charged for scared kids! I say better safe with the appointment than being sorry if it's full and they do not take walk-ins.


----------



## momof2buzzboys

hstrickland said:


> If you would like to see a full report on the Pirates League, you can click on my TR link below. It was well worth the money for this adventure. Would certainly do it again!



I LOVE your photos!  We are going in December and My youngest DS (3) wants to do this but my oldest DS (5) is not so sure about it.  I guess if he chickens out I will have to do it instead....   I think it looks like so much fun!  I will be more than happy to take his place, but I want him to do it SO BADLY!


----------



## kennedyandkailey

skhermsmeyer said:


> DS will be turning 3 in September and we're going in December.  Do you think he'd enjoy it or should I hold off until October 2011 when he'll be 4?   I don't know if he'd get much out of it now.  Let me know what you think! Thanks!



YES.... I think you will be pleasantly surprised with a 3 year old!  Granted my son was 4 1/2 the first time he did it, BUT the CMs still treated him very differently than even the 8 and 9 year olds.  They were soooooooo good with him!  They kinda tested him out on each phase of the make-over before jumping in with both feet.  My husband sat with him the entire time.  DS had a hard time repeating the entire oath at the end, but they went nice and slow and worked him through it!  DS was SOOOOO proud that he did a "big kid" (in his eyes) thing.  He still talks about being a "member" of the Pirate's League!  Like others have said as well... you can always feel him out by stopping by the day before and see if he shys away from it all.  I think you both will love it though! There were lots of kids coming and going in this preschool age group!   

ALSO.... if your little guy has a melt down throughout the day and the make-up gets messed up... NEVER fear!  You can take him back for a touch up before the pirate parade in the afternoon!  Our DS had a melt down with tears and all after lunch.  His skeleton pirate face (see pics in pp) was a mess.  We stopped back for the parade and the guy that did his make-up came up to him and said "I used to know this little pirate!  Would he like a touch up?"  So we got one FREE OF CHARGE!  We tipped them well of course though!  Just an FYI!


----------



## Naisy68

What time is the pirate parade? We our doing our Pirates League makeover in the early evening so we will be ready for MNSSHP at 7pm that night. Will we miss the parade altogether. As you can tell, we are totally new to the Pirates League. We've done BBB three times but our DD decided to go pirate this year.


----------



## skhermsmeyer

Thanks for all the replies!  I went ahead and booked for my DS and DH.  I don't know which one is more excited!     DH even suggested that I get it done too, so I called back today but since they can't add me to the reservation, I'll be going at 3pm and they're due at 3:10.  I figure that way DS can see what all they'll be doing and it might reassure him in case he's having any doubts.   THANKS!


----------



## skhermsmeyer

Naisy68 said:


> What time is the pirate parade? We our doing our Pirates League makeover in the early evening so we will be ready for MNSSHP at 7pm that night. Will we miss the parade altogether. As you can tell, we are totally new to the Pirates League. We've done BBB three times but our DD decided to go pirate this year.



The CM told me it happens at 4pm and that's why the last appt. is at 3:30 for the day.  HTH


----------



## Berlioz70

Naisy68 said:


> What time is the pirate parade? We our doing our Pirates League makeover in the early evening so we will be ready for MNSSHP at 7pm that night. Will we miss the parade altogether.



As mentioned, it is at 4:10ish. Due to other activities, I doubt the parade will be pushed back on party nights even though the League is open until 8.



skhermsmeyer said:


> Thanks for all the replies!  I went ahead and booked for my DS and DH.  I don't know which one is more excited!     DH even suggested that I get it done too, so I called back today but since they can't add me to the reservation, I'll be going at 3pm and they're due at 3:10.  I figure that way DS can see what all they'll be doing and it might reassure him in case he's having any doubts.   THANKS!



Check it everyone together and they will try to get you all in about the same time. The system only allows two people per 10 minutes in order to keep the chairs rotating all day, but of course it's a not a computer doing the check in process. The pirates try to keep paying groups together because then it's just the one bill at the end, which is easier for everyone.


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

After reading this thread, I decided to go ahead and book my older two kids for the Pirate's League.  They are going to be super excited.  Thanks for all the great info and pictures!


----------



## Naisy68

skhermsmeyer said:


> The CM told me it happens at 4pm and that's why the last appt. is at 3:30 for the day.  HTH



Actually on MNSSHP days, they stay open later. Our appointment is at 5:20pm. I wonder if we will miss the parade altogether?


----------



## 2002Disneybride

How does makeup hold up in August heat? We will be there the last week.


----------



## Berlioz70

Naisy68 said:


> Actually on MNSSHP days, they stay open later. Our appointment is at 5:20pm. I wonder if we will miss the parade altogether?





Berlioz70 said:


> As mentioned, it is at 4:10ish. Due to other activities, I doubt the parade will be pushed back on party nights even though the League is open until 8.






2002Disneybride said:


> How does makeup hold up in August heat? We will be there the last week.



It is professional theater grade makeup, with that said, it can still run and smudge during the day. The Boney and Multi-eye will smudge the most. The smokey and black eyes are perfect for a hot day.


----------



## Princess&JackMom

I just wanted to thank everyone for all the great info in this thread.
I wasn't sure if my soon to be 4 year old b/g twins would do well at the Pirate League, but seeing all your photos and hearing everyone's good experiences has helped convince me this would be a memorable event. My daughter is the princess type but she's warming up to the idea of having a sword...

I called today and had no problem getting the exact time and day I wanted. The twins will be going in at the same time, too.

My only concern is that my son will never let me put a temporary tatoo on him, though he has been OK if people paint on his hand. He can also be shy at first meeting so glad to hear how good the CMs are at working with our little guys!

On the phone I was told to bring our own brushes. Do the CMs do the girls hair in any special way? I couldn't tell from the photos, other than seeing most of the girls wear their bandanas...

Thanks!


----------



## Berlioz70

Princess&JackMom said:


> IOn the phone I was told to bring our own brushes. Do the CMs do the girls hair in any special way? I couldn't tell from the photos, other than seeing most of the girls wear their bandanas...



Don't worry about taking a brush; they read the same spiel if you're booking at BBB or TPL. There is a little twist done for girls, nothing too big. The pirates will not use a brush, even if you bring one, they'll just use their fingers.


----------



## Princess&JackMom

Thanks! That's good to know. My DD hates having her hair brushed and this was one of the reasons we decided to not do BBB and try the League for her.


----------



## CT MOM

DD(7) is excited about this on our upcoming trip with her dad..glad to see everyone has had a good experience.


----------



## donipan

We have done this and it is my son's (4) favorite by far thing in all Disneyworld. Today he wanted to go back to the Pirate's League (and see the bad bad white faced pirate), tomorrow he wants to go back to the Pirate's League, don't ask him what he wants to do or what his favorite ride is, this is all he wants. My daughter (6) did it and really enjoyed it too, although she's not half as obsessed as her brother. 

They do it really well, I have to say. It is a whole "experience". My son remained in character the whole day and got lots of attention. We did Pirates of the Caribbean afterwards and he was the entertainment at the queue, he practiced earnestly in Sparrow's tutorial... it was lots of fun. And very good value, I mean, only the "treasure" chain they give them was over 15$ in the pirate shop next door.


----------



## queenb123

donipan said:


> We have done this and it is my son's (4) favorite by far thing in all Disneyworld. Today he wanted to go back to the Pirate's League (and see the bad bad white faced pirate), tomorrow he wants to go back to the Pirate's League, don't ask him what he wants to do or what his favorite ride is, this is all he wants. My daughter (6) did it and really enjoyed it too, although she's not half as obsessed as her brother.
> 
> They do it really well, I have to say. It is a whole "experience". My son remained in character the whole day and got lots of attention. We did Pirates of the Caribbean afterwards and he was the entertainment at the queue, he practiced earnestly in Sparrow's tutorial... it was lots of fun. And very good value, I mean, only the "treasure" chain they give them was over 15$ in the pirate shop next door.



yeah, I was shocked at the quality of the madallion necklace, heavy metal not cheap stuff. I was worth it. We just went last month. I had only made an appointment for my boys (DD had done BBB 2 days earlier) welll she wanted to do it to, so they took her right in with the boys no appointment. I was so impressed and thankful for helping me avoid a possible toddler melt down.


----------



## Honeystar120608

I was hoping to get your opinions. I will be with dd at BBB at 8, DS's apt at PL is for 9. I can only assume that I won't make it to his apt, I can't guarantee that we will be there. DD has the photoshoot after her apt as well. 
This being said, I have read (I assume I read it here) that there will be a photo Pass photog there. Is it silly that I give dh to give the photog a little note from me with a tip just saying to load up on pictures as Im not there? I don't know the 'rules' of the photopass. I just want lots of pictures since I won't be there. Im hoping dh will be taking lots of video too.


----------



## Tinker_Tam

Honeystar120608 said:


> I was hoping to get your opinions. I will be with dd at BBB at 8, DS's apt at PL is for 9. I can only assume that I won't make it to his apt, I can't guarantee that we will be there. DD has the photoshoot after her apt as well.
> This being said, I have read (I assume I read it here) that there will be a photo Pass photog there. Is it silly that I give dh to give the photog a little note from me with a tip just saying to load up on pictures as Im not there? I don't know the 'rules' of the photopass. I just want lots of pictures since I won't be there. Im hoping dh will be taking lots of video too.



I am not 100% sure since this is our first trip but I don't there there is a photopass person at PL the way they are at BBB.  I could be wrong but I thought I had read it several times.  I am a little disappointed too.  DD has BBB while DS has PL.  I will miss DS's transformation but I think it is best to do it this way instead of taking 2 hours from a day when the kids won't be doing anything while the other is getting made over.  DH has promised he will take tons of pictures.


----------



## counselormom

Just thought I would tell everyone BuyCostumes.com is having a buy one
get one free on their clearance costumes.  I just bought two really cute
kids pirate costumes and got them both for 24.99 including shipping.  They
had boys, girls and adult costumes.


----------



## Tinker_Tam

counselormom said:


> Just thought I would tell everyone BuyCostumes.com is having a buy one
> get one free on their clearance costumes.  I just bought two really cute
> kids pirate costumes and got them both for 24.99 including shipping.  They
> had boys, girls and adult costumes.



There shipping is super fast too!  I ordered a pirate costum from my DS and had it about 7 days later.  And it was nice quality.  Will be looking there for Halloween!


----------



## counselormom

Tinker_Tam said:


> There shipping is super fast too!  I ordered a pirate costum from my DS and had it about 7 days later.  And it was nice quality.  Will be looking there for Halloween!



That's good to hear, are the sizes pretty accurate?  I forgot to 
mention that the sale ends July 25th.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

counselormom said:


> That's good to hear, are the sizes pretty accurate?  I forgot to
> mention that the sale ends July 25th.



I bought DS their pirate skeleton costume a few weeks ago.  I ordered it in a small (he is 7 and weighs about 50 pounds) and it is a touch big, but he's a skinny little thing, so I would say they are accurate


----------



## Tinker_Tam

I intentionally bought my DS's Pirate costume a size big when I ordered it.  I was worried about how much he would grow since we don't go till Dec.  Not to mention that MIL is a professional seamstress...so she said to get it big and she can take it in when we stop by on our way to WDW.  The Rosette costume I picked up for DD is perfect.  I really do think their costumes are true to size.


----------



## Berlioz70

Honeystar120608 said:


> This being said, I have read (I assume I read it here) that there will be a photo Pass photog there. Is it silly that I give dh to give the photog a little note from me with a tip just saying to load up on pictures as Im not there? I don't know the 'rules' of the photopass. I just want lots of pictures since I won't be there. Im hoping dh will be taking lots of video too.



Tinker is right... no Photopass - at least not like BBB.

There is a Photopass (Gunner) that will take a posed pictures, available to purchase at the end of the experience. See the first post for more photo information and prices.


----------



## PrinceCharmingsMom

bumping


----------



## Honeystar120608

Does anybody have an example of the photo taken inside? The one for $14.95? So on the first page it says after the first picture is purchased, then you are able to put the pictures on photopass. So then my question is this, is there more than one photo? Or is it just the one shot? I'd love one with DS and Daddy.


----------



## Berlioz70

Typically one pose, but a couple shots. 

The lighting is set up for an individual, so duo and group shots do not always turn out very well. You can request one photo to be of DS, and then one together (for Dad photo). They are not likely to do three poses with only two pirates.

While a couple pirates may have scanned their photos, the League gives strict orders to not share anything a pirate may see or do inside the sacred sanctorum (secret room). So you may not get any one who will post their picture - unless they are prepared to answer to Captain Jack.


----------



## adsrtw

I am truly looking forward to becoming a pirate with my kids.  Gotta find a costume!


----------



## TaraBara

After my 7 year old made up his own pirate costume the other day, I started thinking this would be so much fun for him.  He loves getting dressed up.  I told him that Disney can make princesses and pirates at WDW.  He LOVES the thought of being able to wear a costume all day at disney!  So now I'm on the hunt for 2 light weight costumes for both him and my 4 year old.  We leave in 2 1/2 weeks so I'm really hoping it won't be a problem getting in if I call today!

Thanks for all the info in this thread!  It has been a tremendous help!


----------



## adsrtw

TaraBara said:


> After my 7 year old made up his own pirate costume the other day, I started thinking this would be so much fun for him.  He loves getting dressed up.  I told him that Disney can make princesses and pirates at WDW.  He LOVES the thought of being able to wear a costume all day at disney!  So now I'm on the hunt for 2 light weight costumes for both him and my 4 year old.  We leave in 2 1/2 weeks so I'm really hoping it won't be a problem getting in if I call today!
> 
> Thanks for all the info in this thread!  It has been a tremendous help!



Try the pirate store LLC.  I found it through Google.   Just ordered our costumes.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

TaraBara said:


> After my 7 year old made up his own pirate costume the other day, I started thinking this would be so much fun for him.  He loves getting dressed up.  I told him that Disney can make princesses and pirates at WDW.  He LOVES the thought of being able to wear a costume all day at disney!  So now I'm on the hunt for 2 light weight costumes for both him and my 4 year old.  We leave in 2 1/2 weeks so I'm really hoping it won't be a problem getting in if I call today!
> 
> Thanks for all the info in this thread!  It has been a tremendous help!



www.buycostumes.com

Check out the sale section and use code clear50 for another discount.


----------



## TaraBara

adsrtw said:


> Try the pirates store LLC.  I found it through Google.   Just ordered our costumes.



Thanks!!!!!! 

I absolutely adore the Ahoy Matey costume for my 4 year old!  This website is the cheapest I have found it so far!    Now I just have to decide which one to get for my 7 year old!


----------



## TaraBara

Cinderumbrella said:


> www.buycostumes.com
> 
> Check out the sale section and use code clear50 for another discount.




Thanks for the information!  Unfortunately, the 2 costumes I like on this site are only in Lg.  My 7 year old is VERY skinny and on the shorter side.  I'm afraid the lg. would probably be huge on him.  Oh well.


----------



## stitchfriend

does anyone know if I can use my disney rewards to pay for the pirates league and pictures?  I can purchase more than 1 picture but how much is the second?


----------



## TaraBara

Has anyone gotten one of the boy pirate costumes that have the boot tops?  I'm just wondering what the pants look like underneath.  Are the ends of the pants jagged or straight, shorter or longer?  

I'm being so crazy agonizing over which pirate costume to buy.   There are about 3-5 different ones that I like.  Ugh!!!!


----------



## Cinderumbrella

TaraBara said:


> Thanks for the information!  Unfortunately, the 2 costumes I like on this site are only in Lg.  My 7 year old is VERY skinny and on the shorter side.  I'm afraid the lg. would probably be huge on him.  Oh well.



I bought DS the skeleton pirate costume (Barnacle Bones).  He is also 7 and weighs all of 50 pounds (and is 50 inches tall).  I got the small and I am going to have to pin the back of the pants.


----------



## Berlioz70

stitchfriend said:


> I can purchase more than 1 picture but how much is the second?



Pricing info is in the first post.


----------



## kristinmajor

I *just* got a ressie for my boys (7, 5, and 3) 5:40 p.m. on 9/21.  It as a MNSSHP.  Agent was really nice but I had to tell him to look past normal closing time-- which he happily did and was really psyched to find a slot for me (I was happy too!). He had no idea it was open past 5 on those days.  He did tell me that he has to search within a specific time frame (like a two or three hour block)-- so I said, well search after 5 p.m.  And that's how he found it!

So just make sure the agent knows to look after 5 pm on those nights-- I wonder how many have mistakenly been told no.  I had tried two days ago (before I read this thread) and was told 11 am was the only slot available.

My guys are going to have a BALL!    Thanks disboards!  I would not have known to ask about after 5 p.m.


----------



## MErnst

My DS7 is so excited to do PL for the first time. We arrive on 10/7 at 9am and I booked PL for 1pm.  is there only one parade in the afternoon or are there 2?  I saw an earlier post about a 2pm parade.


----------



## Berlioz70

When the Brigade first started it was at 2, but when the hours changed earlier this spring the Brigade moved to about 4:10ish after the League closed. I'm not sure when they plan to host the parade on MNSSHP days as it's gets very packed at 4:00 once the party people enter.


----------



## MErnst

Berlioz70 said:


> When the Brigade first started it was at 2, but when the hours changed earlier this spring the Brigade moved to about 4:10ish after the League closed. I'm not sure when they plan to host the parade on MNSSHP days as it's gets very packed at 4:00 once the party people enter.



Thanks for the info.  I'm hoping for an earlier parade because I would like to be out of MK that day around 4:30.  Hopefully others will post their PL experience on MNNSHP days.


----------



## Minnie Mommy Mouse

We just got back from an August trip, and I caught the tail end of this show.  It looked really cool, so I am hoping someone here can fill me in on how it works.  We are going back to WDW in March 2011, and I would like to take my 2 boys (11 & then 10) and niece (then 4) to the Pirate League and hopefully get them to participate in this show.

Is it like the Jedi Training Academy?  Is there a line/queue for sign ups it or is it randomly chosen children from the crowd?  Is there multiple daily shows or is it only a one shot deal?

Thanks in advance for answers.  My youngest son has autism so I have to plan ahead and check to see what is a good fit for us to try and what to avoid mentioning.  I was thrilled that the Jedi switched to the queue/sign up format since this gave us an opportunity to do it.  My youngest would never have understood not getting to particpate in a lightsaber show so we avoided it.  I'm thrilled he got the opportunity to do it, and he did so without our assistence (aka my hovering LOL).

I think all 3 would enjoy this as well!  It looks like loads of fun.


----------



## caravarela

.


----------



## Berlioz70

Pirate Tutorial is typically performed 6 times a day. When I worked there the schedule was 10:15, 11:20, 12:25, 2:15, 3:20, 4:25 (I assume it's still the same now).

It is not as popular as JTA so they do not have advance sign ups. Mack will choose 4 pirates per show, and will typically choose right from the front row. Even if the kids in your group are not picked to fight, he'll select an addition 10 or 15 kids to go up on stage to take a version of the Pirate Oath. Again, he'll pick the kids from the front row, so I'd recommend getting their early and go right up to the stage area.


----------



## Minnie Mommy Mouse

Thanks so much!  That gives me an idea of when to be in the area and how things work.  That show was great!  Not only were the kids interacting and having a blast, their whole families were into it and then the crowd was joining in-so much fun.

I'm definitely looking forward to some piracy in March 2011!

Thanks Again for the info.


----------



## Mrs. Charming

This thread has been a great resource.  I just booked this for DD3 for December!   She'll love it.  She's on a pirate kick lately, and to hear her say "Arrrrr Matey!" is just adorable... so this is right up her alley!!


----------



## grace&philipsmom

I have an appointment booked before a MNSSHP.  I am always worried about being late for things (though we rarely are).  How long will they hold our appointment before declaring us a no-show?


----------



## ana_carol

Both my boys did the Pirates League in january and had the time of their life.
The pirates were great to them, as they dont speak english, i was translating what i could to both of them and the oath they just had to say yay after each statment. They still talk about it, and would like to do it again.
BUT, and that is a big but, i havent read this thread till today, and only today i discovered about this parade, certificate and gems. Im sure they would have liked it, but noone in the Pirate's League told me about it. NOT a single pirate, not the one in the reception, not the one that spins the wheel for the name, not the ones (2) that made the makeover, not the one inside Jacks room, not the photographer, not the cashiers.
Im really disapointed.


----------



## Berlioz70

grace&philipsmom said:


> I have an appointment booked before a MNSSHP.  I am always worried about being late for things (though we rarely are).  How long will they hold our appointment before declaring us a no-show?



They'll wait awhile... however... if you show up late, you go to the end of the list, which means your wait will be much longer. A lot of people do not understand that, but they can't keep chairs open waiting for someone to show up. Also, wait times for MNSSHP were sometimes about an hour (with an appointment) so take that into consideration.



ana_carol said:


> ...only today i discovered about this parade, certificate and gems...



The parade was tested in December and was on and off until February. It's very likely they did not have it on the day you visited in January. The gems were not added until after that. Just a couple weeks ago they actually stopped doing it, but a lot of Guests were asking about it so they just brought it back.


----------



## Berlioz70

Did anyone visit TPL yesterday?

Some of the Cast Members I talked to said there would not be a parade on MNSSHP dates, just wondering if anyone had any news.


----------



## Honeystar120608

I was just wondering if I indeed need a comb. They said he'd need one, as BBB needs one. They don't even touch the hair do they? DS has super short hair, doesn't comb it regularly. lol


----------



## Berlioz70

No, you don't need a comb. Even if you bring it, they don't use it.

PS - Guess who's going back to the League? I am returning to The Pirates League for two weeks in December (5th-18th). I have to return in order to keep my skills up so that I can stay trained in the location.

If you see me, feel free to say hi!


----------



## Berlioz70

It's confirmed, there is not a Pirate Parade on MNSSHP dates.


----------



## counselormom

Berlioz70 said:


> No, you don't need a comb. Even if you bring it, they don't use it.
> 
> PS - Guess who's going back to the League? I am returning to The Pirates League for two weeks in December (5th-18th). I have to return in order to keep my skills up so that I can stay trained in the location.
> 
> If you see me, feel free to say hi!




We have appointments for Dec. 6th around 3:15.  It's a surprise for my
two daughters and then we are taking the Wishes Cruise that evening.
I can't wait!!!  Any tips to make it even better??


----------



## Berlioz70

Hmmm... tips to make it better...

Well, one thing for sure, either tell them about it before approaching the Quartermaster or tell the Quartermaster ahead of time that your girls will need a quick overview of the event.

Sometimes the check in process can get long so the pirates may be moving very quickly through this process. There is not a "welcome" spiel or anything to explain what's going on, so lots of times kids get confused if their parents didn't tell them anything in advance. If the Quartermaster is warned first that the kids will need a quick intro that would help. Otherwise they'll hand them a sheet and ask them to pick out a face without any other info.

We've also seen a lot of kids who are being surprised, but then are clearly not interested in becoming a pirate. So that gets a little uncomfortable for everyone.

Other then that, the pirates will take care of everything! Once the experience starts in the league there's a pretty specific pattern everything happens so there's little you'll have to do. Make sure you've got a camera and you're ready to take those candid shots.

Maybe I'll see you on the 6th. I'm the very loud red head, pretty easy to identify.


----------



## rance

Hi,

Is the parade once per day? We were hoping to attend on a non- MNSSHP day.

THANKS


----------



## Berlioz70

Yep - typically shortly after the League closes, about 4-4:15ish.


----------



## lissiesmum

What is the parade everyone is mentioning?


----------



## buzzmom3

Berlioz70 said:


> No, you don't need a comb. Even if you bring it, they don't use it.
> 
> PS - Guess who's going back to the League? I am returning to The Pirates League for two weeks in December (5th-18th). I have to return in order to keep my skills up so that I can stay trained in the location.
> 
> If you see me, feel free to say hi!



Yeah!  We have an appointment on 12/13 so I will look for you!


----------



## Berlioz70

lissiesmum said:


> What is the parade everyone is mentioning?



Buccaneer Brigade/Pirate Parade. It's held once a day for TPL Pirates. It's a chance for the pirates to walk around the Caribbean Plaza to show off their new looks. At the end there is a group picture and the Pirates will get jewels and a certificate.

A photopass is also there so you can add those photos to your account.

Here's a video of an older version of the parade from January.

Buccaneer Brigade.



buzzmom3 said:


> Yeah!  We have an appointment on 12/13 so I will look for you!



Arr, me be keepin an eye open!


----------



## rance

awesome info.  thanks so much.

So would it be best to book around 3:15 then do parade?


----------



## Nafinegar

Berlioz70 said:


> No, you don't need a comb. Even if you bring it, they don't use it.
> 
> PS - Guess who's going back to the League? I am returning to The Pirates League for two weeks in December (5th-18th). I have to return in order to keep my skills up so that I can stay trained in the location.
> 
> If you see me, feel free to say hi!



So cool!  I have 3 appointments booked on the 8th of December - our appointments are 2 for 1:50 and 1 for 1:55. Hope we see you there!

Do you know if the parades are still happening in December? If so, I will work it into our plans.


----------



## Berlioz70

3:15 is a good idea, the Pirates try to get as many people to the parade as possible so they'll probably time it perfectly for you to get to the parade.


----------



## We_love_WDW

Does the Pirate's League always close at 4?  My two kids have appointments at 3:50 on Oct 21st.  They are beyond excited!  My little guy's room is decked out in a Pirate's of the Caribbean theme.  We are alos doing MNSSHP that night.


----------



## Berlioz70

TPL is open until 8 on MNSSHP dates.


----------



## Tinker_Tam

I know this isn't entirely a PL question but...

While DS is doing PL, DD is doing BBB.  Is there some kind of parade for her later in the day?  I would love for DS to do the parade but don't want DD to feel left out.


----------



## mommy2kaiden

My DD is getting ready to do this for MNSHP and I'm wondering if they sell shoes with the costumes like they do at BBB?  Thanks!


----------



## Disneyfriend

I apologize for asking a basic question. . .  but where *is* the Pirate's League?  We have appointments in October, and I realized that I have no idea where to go.   Well, I do know that it's somewhere in Adventureland.  Is it near Pirates of the Caribbean?

We are surprising the kids, so I appreciate the warning to give them a bit of a heads up ahead of time.


----------



## Disneyfriend

Disneyfriend said:


> I apologize for asking a basic question. . .  but where *is* the Pirate's League?  We have appointments in October, and I realized that I have no idea where to go.   Well, I do know that it's somewhere in Adventureland.  Is it near Pirates of the Caribbean?
> 
> We are surprising the kids, so I appreciate the warning to give them a bit of a heads up ahead of time.



Ok, I just answered my own question with the first post.  Sorry!

Thank you everybody for sharing on this great thread!


----------



## knitster

We're going to WDW in May 2011 and I'm signing my 9 year old boy and my 4 (will be 5) year old girl up for TPL. They are soooooooooo excited! I can't wait!


----------



## Honeystar120608

Is there only one pirate's helper to tip? DS is doing up a Than you card and Envelope for the tip. BBB there will be 2 for dd, so just thought I'd double check for PL.


----------



## one2admire

Thanks for all the info!  Just booked my lil' man a ressie.  He's going to be so excited, he loves pirates.


----------



## lissiesmum

Berlioz70 said:


> Buccaneer Brigade/Pirate Parade. It's held once a day for TPL Pirates. It's a chance for the pirates to walk around the Caribbean Plaza to show off their new looks. At the end there is a group picture and the Pirates will get jewels and a certificate.
> 
> A photopass is also there so you can add those photos to your account.
> 
> Here's a video of an older version of the parade from January.
> 
> Buccaneer Brigade.


Thanks for the info, sounds like fun!  I apologize, I went back a few pages and couldn't find the info...what time is the parade held each day?  We'll be there the week after Easter...I want to make sure we're around for it...my DD will be all about the jewels!  

I seem to remember that getting jewels and a certificate was part of the makeover...do you not get these anymore?  Only if they participate in the parade?


----------



## Berlioz70

Tinker_Tam said:


> I know this isn't entirely a PL question but...
> 
> While DS is doing PL, DD is doing BBB.  Is there some kind of parade for her later in the day?  I would love for DS to do the parade but don't want DD to feel left out.



I believe DTD BBB has a parade, we stole the idea from them, however, MK does not. When I worked there we allowed Princesses in our parade, I assume they still do.



mommy2kaiden said:


> My DD is getting ready to do this for MNSHP and I'm wondering if they sell shoes with the costumes like they do at BBB?  Thanks!



No shoes, sorry.



Honeystar120608 said:


> Is there only one pirate's helper to tip? DS is doing up a Than you card and Envelope for the tip. BBB there will be 2 for dd, so just thought I'd double check for PL.



TPL and BBB handle tipping the same way, all tips are combined together in a community "box." Then the money is distributed evenly among the entire group - this way people who work the check in desk, costumes, etc, are still getting tips.



lissiesmum said:


> Thanks for the info, sounds like fun!  I apologize, I went back a few pages and couldn't find the info...what time is the parade held each day?  We'll be there the week after Easter...I want to make sure we're around for it...my DD will be all about the jewels!
> 
> I seem to remember that getting jewels and a certificate was part of the makeover...do you not get these anymore?  Only if they participate in the parade?



Jewels and Certificates are only part of the parade, however, the Pirate Name is printed on an oath during the experience.

Check out the first post for the most current information on times for the parade.


----------



## NemoMom07

I just got back from our trip and bought one of the portraits that were taken at the Pirates League. There were a total of four of us,but I just chose the one of my ds. When I got home uploaded the number from the portrait I did get more poses of my ds, but none of the other three. Is there a way to retrieve these or did I need to buy one portrait of the each of us to have those as well?


----------



## kissesbykim

We leave in 2 weeks for our DS6 Make a Wish trip and his whole wish revolves around TPL. He's so excited! I'm bringing his Disney Pirate Costume with us and I can't wait to see him "in character". Disney is so fun!


----------



## Berlioz70

NemoMom07 said:


> I just got back from our trip and bought one of the portraits that were taken at the Pirates League. There were a total of four of us,but I just chose the one of my ds. When I got home uploaded the number from the portrait I did get more poses of my ds, but none of the other three. Is there a way to retrieve these or did I need to buy one portrait of the each of us to have those as well?



Hmmm, that's interesting. It's my understanding you should have access to all photos that were taken in the same sitting in the Secret Room and you paid for together. My best suggestion is to contact the Photopass Department (should be contact info on their website) with the date and time of your pictures.



kissesbykim said:


> We leave in 2 weeks for our DS6 Make a Wish trip and his whole wish revolves around TPL. He's so excited! I'm bringing his Disney Pirate Costume with us and I can't wait to see him "in character". Disney is so fun!



Horray - I hope you and he have a blast!!


----------



## NemoMom07

Berlioz70 said:


> Hmmm, that's interesting. It's my understanding you should have access to all photos that were taken in the same sitting in the Secret Room and you paid for together. My best suggestion is to contact the Photopass Department (should be contact info on their website) with the date and time of your pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Horray - I hope you and he have a blast!!



Thanks for the help. I did just that and they found the other ones and sent me the id's to enter into photopass.


----------



## jlhay

"Also, wait times for MNSSHP were sometimes about an hour (with an appointment) so take that into consideration."


Hour wait with reservation?? Is that during mnsshp or before?  We have 220pm reservation 10/28 before mnsshp. If we can't wait an hour or more will they still charge us?  We have dinner ADR too


----------



## counselormom

Berlioz70 said:


> Hmmm... tips to make it better...
> 
> Well, one thing for sure, either tell them about it before approaching the Quartermaster or tell the Quartermaster ahead of time that your girls will need a quick overview of the event.
> 
> Sometimes the check in process can get long so the pirates may be moving very quickly through this process. There is not a "welcome" spiel or anything to explain what's going on, so lots of times kids get confused if their parents didn't tell them anything in advance. If the Quartermaster is warned first that the kids will need a quick intro that would help. Otherwise they'll hand them a sheet and ask them to pick out a face without any other info.
> 
> We've also seen a lot of kids who are being surprised, but then are clearly not interested in becoming a pirate. So that gets a little uncomfortable for everyone.
> 
> Other then that, the pirates will take care of everything! Once the experience starts in the league there's a pretty specific pattern everything happens so there's little you'll have to do. Make sure you've got a camera and you're ready to take those candid shots.
> 
> Maybe I'll see you on the 6th. I'm the very loud red head, pretty easy to identify.




Thanks for the tips!  We will see you on the 6th.  One more question:
I've already bought their pirate costumes and we are bringing them with
us, I guess our best bet is to rent a locker to store them until our afternoon
appointment??


----------



## Berlioz70

jlhay said:


> "Also, wait times for MNSSHP were sometimes about an hour (with an appointment) so take that into consideration."
> 
> 
> Hour wait with reservation?? Is that during mnsshp or before?  We have 220pm reservation 10/28 before mnsshp. If we can't wait an hour or more will they still charge us?  We have dinner ADR too



The MNSSHP wait start times vary on the day of the week and regular park attendance. 2:20 is early enough that you should be fine. Nope, you will not be charged. That $10 charge is applied to Guests who simply do not show up at all.



counselormom said:


> Thanks for the tips!  We will see you on the 6th.  One more question:
> I've already bought their pirate costumes and we are bringing them with
> us, I guess our best bet is to rent a locker to store them until our afternoon
> appointment??



A locker is probably your best bet. Just make sure they change into their pirate costume BEFORE checking in. I know there has been some confusion about that with other Guests and I'd hate for them not to get a chance to change before their pictures.


----------



## hannahon

Have appts for my three kiddos before MNNSHP on Oct 28!!!!  I have no doubt what the experience is going to be like for my 2 boys, but am still a little foggy on my princess???  Do they do anything with her hair, or should I do her hair before we go if I want something special done with it???


----------



## Naisy68

hannahon said:


> Have appts for my three kiddos before MNNSHP on Oct 28!!!!  I have no doubt what the experience is going to be like for my 2 boys, but am still a little foggy on my princess???  Do they do anything with her hair, or should I do her hair before we go if I want something special done with it???



They do not fix hair at the Pirates League - they will put a bandana on it however. So, if you want her hair fixed special, you will have to do it yourself.


----------



## jlhay

Thanks berlioz70!!  Huge sigh of relief


----------



## ChrisHartman

> "Also, wait times for MNSSHP were sometimes about an hour (with an appointment) so take that into consideration."





  Our appointment is at 5pm on Oct. 11th, should I be worried???


----------



## NemoMom07

we had appointments at 5:20 for 4 of us on sat mnsshp and we were out at 6:30.


----------



## Berlioz70

I wouldn't be worried about it, just be prepared when you show up. I think it's better to prepare for the worse and then you'll have extra time if you get through earlier!


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

jlhay said:


> "Also, wait times for MNSSHP were sometimes about an hour (with an appointment) so take that into consideration."
> 
> 
> Hour wait with reservation?? Is that during mnsshp or before?  We have 220pm reservation 10/28 before mnsshp. If we can't wait an hour or more will they still charge us?  We have dinner ADR too



Holy Moley!!  I thought I was being smart booking out CP reservation for 1 1/2 hour after our PL ressie (PL ressie at 4:00, CP at 5:30.)  I sure hope we can make both....


----------



## Berlioz70

Scrappy_Tink said:


> Holy Moley!!  I thought I was being smart booking out CP reservation for 1 1/2 hour after our PL ressie (PL ressie at 4:00, CP at 5:30.)  I sure hope we can make both....



Let the Pirates know when you check in so they can indicate it on your muster form. 90 minutes should be fine, since it's a good chunk of time the Pirates will definately try to get you through. It's the people that make their ADRs 30 minutes later that will miss some of the experience.


----------



## mello

Has anyone gotten a group photo at the end? I'd love to sign DH and 2 DS' up for this and then have a portrait of the 3 of them together. Is that a possibility?


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

Berlioz70 said:


> Let the Pirates know when you check in so they can indicate it on your muster form. 90 minutes should be fine, since it's a good chunk of time the Pirates will definately try to get you through. It's the people that make their ADRs 30 minutes later that will miss some of the experience.



Thanks for the advise, will do!


----------



## Berlioz70

mello said:


> Has anyone gotten a group photo at the end? I'd love to sign DH and 2 DS' up for this and then have a portrait of the 3 of them together. Is that a possibility?



Sure, tons of people. But there are a couple things to consider, the lighting is designed for one person, so sometimes their will be dark faces. The largest group I've seen is 10 (one of my personal photos on my fridge) but we were in there for about 30 minutes trying to get everyone in the light and still 3 people do not show up and several of us are bent in awkward positions.

With three people they'll probably pose you quickly and hope it turns out, but do not be super disappointed if it doesn't. Typically this pose will replace one of the solo poses. So you may consider solo photos for your 2 DS' and then use your DH photo for the group.

A lot has to do with the Gunner and how long they've been at the League.


----------



## travelfanatic

Just FYI... if anyone has an appt during the MNSSHP be prepared to wait.  We had a 5pm appt & didn't get finished until 7pm.  I wish I had known it would have taken so long because we would have booked at 4 or earlier because it did take up a lot of time.  I had hoped to be finished and have dinner by 7pm but it didn't happen.  We loved the experience though!  It was totally worth the money!  My boys loved it!!!!!


----------



## daisy37

We were there on Sept 30. We had 5:10 reservations and were not seated in our chairs until over an hour later. My cm was not in character at all. She rushed through my make-up and would have forgotten to give me the bandana, earring and eyepatch if I had not asked. I did ask if DD and I could be photographed together and was told no quite empathically. We had a lot of time the first time we were there, but this time I was very disappointed. Not sure if I will go back again.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

We were there in May, so my comments may not be relevant to what's going on now, but we had a fantastic experience!
My granddaughter has gotten the BBB make over every year since she was 2 (she's 5 now); so I was thrilled to finally have something special for our grandson, age 7 at the time.
He was made to feel like a "REAL" Pirate throughout the entire scenario - I don't know if he loved it more; or if we, his grandparents did!
The real highlight came later tho...  We bought the entire shebang - "Skeleton Pirate Costume" and all...   He really looked ghoulish.  I don't have my pic's uploaded (for shame!), but I'll try to do so, so I can show how wonderful the entire experience was.
Anyway, we left the Pirate Place & were on our way to meet his much older cousins.  It was a very hot day in May.  We passed some sprinklers and I encouraged the grandkids to get in the water & cool off.  Needless to say, the make-up ran and he ended up looking like a drowned rat.  I really didn't think it would bother him, but he was devastated that his teenage cousins wouldn't see him in his gruesome outfit/make-up.  So I called and asked the "Pirate Place" if they would consider touching up his make-up - fully intending to pay full price for the fix.  They fit us in within half an hour and completely re- did his make-up!  I was just asking for a touch-up...
He looked just as good as when we left the first time and they wouldn't accept a penny for their trouble.  (Needless to say, the make-up artist received a very nice tip - but that doesn't negate the way they accommodated us.)
After that we stayed out of the water for a few hours - and he wore his "Gouhlish" face for the next 2 days (as only an 7 year old boy can!  I would have had to wash my face within minutes!)  Did you ever see an 7 year old go down the slide at the Poly trying to keep his face out of the water?  Or running thru Disney sprinklers with his head turned away from the faucets?  If not, you're really missing something!!!  I still laugh at the memory!
The "white" part of the skeleton make-up wore off eventually - but I couldn't get the black stuff around his eyes off for days!  He didn't mind - and neither did I!  Nor did it wear off on the sheets, which I was afraid of.  I think he even looked more sinister with the make-up partially worn off.....
It was money very well spent!  I was so glad to do something especially nice for my favorite "Non-Princess" after all the times he sat patiently waiting for his younger sister to be all gussied up!


----------



## Berlioz70

daisy - I appologize for your poor experience. Do you remember the CM's name? It may prove helpful to write a letter because the Pirates there are expected to maintain high theming and it's a pity when some drop it.

As for the photo, were you requesting a group photo in addition to your two solos? The gunners avoid that. However, if you request a group photo instead of one of the solos, they'll be more apt to help. Granted, this section is solely based on the Gunner in the room, they all handle it differently.


----------



## palmettocharm

Just wanted to share our experience and thank everyone for the great information about The Pirates' League on this board.

My son's appointment was 10/3 at 5:40pm, right before MNSSHP.  He had a blast!  The CM's were great!  He had Wendy, and absolutely loved her.  She was so good with him - never broke character!  He loved talking "pirate" with her! 

We are so glad we did it!


----------



## MOM POPPINS

http://www.disneystore.com/disney-parks-authentic-jack-sparrow-costume/mp/1270703/1000762+1000885/ I have this in a size small 5/6 selling for 25 plus shipping  if anyone is interested it is new with tags.. I bought it from a lady and I need one size larger.  It is a Disney Park Authentic Costume.  Please Pm if your interested.. it does come with everything.


----------



## daisy37

Berlioz70 said:


> daisy - I appologize for your poor experience. Do you remember the CM's name? It may prove helpful to write a letter because the Pirates there are expected to maintain high theming and it's a pity when some drop it.
> 
> As for the photo, were you requesting a group photo in addition to your two solos? The gunners avoid that. However, if you request a group photo instead of one of the solos, they'll be more apt to help. Granted, this section is solely based on the Gunner in the room, they all handle it differently.



Yes, I do know her name. She was pleasant, but as I said totally not in character.  I also wished that somebody had told me that I wouldn't be charged if had walked up to the desk and told them we were no longer interested. I had been told that it was a cancellation fee not an no show fee.


----------



## MOM POPPINS

Hello My little boy has done the Pirates League 3 time now all with Nick.  We have been lucky enough to request him when we check in.  We are going again in November, Is Nick still there?  We are there the week of November 13-19th.  Thanks!


----------



## Yellowbellow

Request a CM?  Interesting.  At the time of your reservation or when you check in?  Our 3 year old Grandson was awe-struck with the entire process.  His CM was from South Carolina - I beleive.  Will have to look at some photos to sdee if we got his name tag.  Would like to request him again in June.  Thanks for thew tip. 

We were there in May of this year and I went thru tyhe process myself.  Just for the Grands - I am 63 and would do it again in a heartbeat.  Great ewxperiance for the entire family.  One GarndPa, 2 boys and a BBB Princess all made up for thje entire day - even had dinner at the Brown Derby in my Pirate face.  To all you Grands out there - try it.


----------



## MOM POPPINS

You can't exactly request but at check in we ask and wait if he is available.


----------



## Berlioz70

daisy37 said:


> I also wished that somebody had told me that I wouldn't be charged if had walked up to the desk and told them we were no longer interested. I had been told that it was a cancellation fee not an no show fee.



You're right, the policy is unclear.



MOM POPPINS said:


> We are going again in November, Is Nick still there?  We are there the week of November 13-19th.  Thanks!



Yes - Nick is still there!!



Yellowbellow said:


> Request a CM?  Interesting.  At the time of your reservation or when you check in?  Our 3 year old Grandson was awe-struck with the entire process.  His CM was from South Carolina - I beleive.  Will have to look at some photos to sdee if we got his name tag.  Would like to request him again in June.  Thanks for thew tip.



Request at check-in, depending on his role that day they will try to accommodate. When I go back for two weeks I have a handful of people that are going just for me, so they'll just have to wait until I have an opening at my chair.

If you can post a picture, I can probably tell you who it is.


----------



## Yellowbellow

Don't have the photos on this computer but he was an Africian-Amrician from Columbia, SC - I believe.  Great with our 3 year old.  Would request him again in a heartbeat.  
Pirates League - onme of the best things Disney has to offer kids his age - he really thiought he was beinmg sworn in as a Real Pirate.  
BTY - Yellowbellow is my official Pirate name. - The grands call me that now.


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

I'm thinking of doing this on our second day at MK during our upcoming trip. I already did the BBB, so I think it's time for me to go pirate-y! I'm not sure though if I could afford it yet, so can I make a reservation now and if I can't make it cancel well in advance with no charge?


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

Yellowbellow said:


> Don't have the photos on this computer but he was an Africian-Amrician from Columbia, SC - I believe.  Great with our 3 year old.  Would request him again in a heartbeat.
> Pirates League - onme of the best things Disney has to offer kids his age - he really thiought he was beinmg sworn in as a Real Pirate.
> BTY - Yellowbellow is my official Pirate name. - The grands call me that now.



Was it Lonnie?  If it was, my older kids had him for the pirate naming ceremony in August and he was great (especially with my shy DD11).


----------



## Berlioz70

Yellowbellow said:


> Don't have the photos on this computer but he was an Africian-Amrician from Columbia, SC - I believe.



Sounds like Lonnie to me too! He'll be happy to know you're considering to request him.



Caribbeanprincess said:


> I'm thinking of doing this on our second day at MK during our upcoming trip. I already did the BBB, so I think it's time for me to go pirate-y! I'm not sure though if I could afford it yet, so can I make a reservation now and if I can't make it cancel well in advance with no charge?



As long as you officially cancel you will not be charged. If you just do not show up then you will be.


----------



## Yellowbellow

Lonnie - that's him!!!!!  I found a photo - on my other drive - of him and our grandson.  Great CM - would request him again anytime.  Took a lot of time and really had our grand believig he was a Pirate.  Thanks
keep up the good work on this thread.


----------



## MOM POPPINS

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230535566556&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

This outfit was to small for my boy,  I got him a 7/8 instead.  Are they still selling this at the Pirates League?


----------



## 2disneyboys

my nephew has had the pirate league done several times over this past summer and it has been an awesome time each time.  We are going down in late Dec and have an appt forearly afternoon New Years Eve for our 2 sons - I am so happy there is finally something for boys!  I can't wait to have this done with them.

Thanks for the info in this thread!


----------



## catinthehat35

I have been reading through the posts and enjoying everyone's pictures. Thanks for sharing. I am hoping that I can convince my Nephew 11 to do Pirates League with me when we go to WDW in May. I'm wondering how many adults and tweens participate in the pirate league?


----------



## dzaharchuk

Hello!
We have pl ressies for October 17 (next Sunday!!!) for 3:50 and 4:05, and 5:05 reservations at TTS.  I thought we had allowed enough time, now I am starting to worry...do you think we'll be okay?


----------



## Berlioz70

MOM POPPINS said:


> This outfit was to small for my boy,  I got him a 7/8 instead.  Are they still selling this at the Pirates League?



Yes they are! Check out the first post for the most current costumes.



catinthehat35 said:


> I'm wondering how many adults and tweens participate in the pirate league?



Surprisingly more than you probably expect. A lot of BBB appts are young girls, TPL gets a lot more families.



dzaharchuk said:


> Hello!
> We have pl ressies for October 17 (next Sunday!!!) for 3:50 and 4:05, and 5:05 reservations at TTS.  I thought we had allowed enough time, now I am starting to worry...do you think we'll be okay?



Usually I would say you'd be okay, but since this is a MNSSHP evening, I would say you are cutting it very very close. Reports have already indicated waits have reached an hour (that's with a reservation). You can tell them at check in that you have an ADR, if they are unable to get you in they wouldn't charge you anything.


----------



## We_love_WDW

Do most kids wear the costume then get the makeup done or should they put the costume on after?


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

Quick question for someone who has gone recently.  My son and I are both getting this done this month.  Will my bandana be pink/black and his red/back?  We're getting some pirate mickey tees made and I want our tees to match our bandanas! haha!  THANKS!


----------



## PrinceCharmingsMom

Just wondering how well the makeup stays on? We are having this done at 10:30 am and have the Pirate and Pals Cruise that night so just wondering if it will stay on or if I need to try to move later in day? Thanks


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

Mommy2Jameson said:


> Quick question for someone who has gone recently.  My son and I are both getting this done this month.  Will my bandana be pink/black and his red/back?  We're getting some pirate mickey tees made and I want our tees to match our bandanas! haha!  THANKS!



When we were there in August, they let my DD11 pick which one she wanted.  She picked the pink/black.


----------



## Berlioz70

We_love_WDW said:


> Do most kids wear the costume then get the makeup done or should they put the costume on after?



Put on the costume before checking in. There is not time to put on the costume between the makeup and  the portrait.



Mommy2Jameson said:


> Quick question for someone who has gone recently.  My son and I are both getting this done this month.  Will my bandana be pink/black and his red/back?  We're getting some pirate mickey tees made and I want our tees to match our bandanas! haha!  THANKS!



You'll get to chose, so it has to do with what's in stock 



PrinceCharmingsMom said:


> Just wondering how well the makeup stays on? We are having this done at 10:30 am and have the Pirate and Pals Cruise that night so just wondering if it will stay on or if I need to try to move later in day? Thanks



Depends on the specific face. Some last better then others. If you know for sure that you want the makeup on for the cruise I would suggest moving it a little later in the day.


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

Berlioz70 said:


> You'll get to chose, so it has to do with what's in stock



Thanks!  I knew you'd have the answer!


----------



## Christy729

Brenna!

I have a Brenna, too. She is 4. We have never met another Brenna. If you're still working there, we will have to stop in and say Hello! DS and DH have been thinking about doing the Pirates' League. Maybe I can get my Brenna to do it as well.


----------



## Berlioz70

Christy729 said:


> Brenna!
> 
> I have a Brenna, too. She is 4. We have never met another Brenna. If you're still working there, we will have to stop in and say Hello! DS and DH have been thinking about doing the Pirates' League. Maybe I can get my Brenna to do it as well.



It's always great to meet other Brennas, does she have black hair? I was born with black hair (hence my name) but only had it for a couple months. Oops! 

I actually do not work at the League anymore. I opened the location and was there for the first seven months, but left at the end of 2009. I have been back a couple times here and there, but not very often. When someone posts a question I do not know the answer to, I'll text my friends that are still there - they always assume it's for the DISBoards (they know me so well).

I do have to return for two weeks to refresh my skills, it looks like those two weeks will be Dec. 5-18th. 

Funny story though - I did have one little girl check it at TPL and the mother said "Brenna," but she spelled her name Brynna. I felt bad for the girl. I LOVE my name, but a lot of people mispronounce it. I can't imagine how many people screw up Brynna.


----------



## Christy729

Berlioz70 said:


> It's always great to meet other Brennas, does she have black hair? I was born with black hair (hence my name) but only had it for a couple months. Oops!
> 
> I actually do not work at the League anymore. I opened the location and was there for the first seven months, but left at the end of 2009. I have been back a couple times here and there, but not very often. When someone posts a question I do not know the answer to, I'll text my friends that are still there - they always assume it's for the DISBoards (they know me so well).
> 
> I do have to return for two weeks to refresh my skills, it looks like those two weeks will be Dec. 5-18th.
> 
> Funny story though - I did have one little girl check it at TPL and the mother said "Brenna," but she spelled her name Brynna. I felt bad for the girl. I LOVE my name, but a lot of people mispronounce it. I can't imagine how many people screw up Brynna.



She does not have black hair, but I thought she would! My husband and son have really thick, black hair. So when I found "raven haired maiden" in my baby naming book, I thought PERFECT! Well, she came out with just a little blond fuzz on head, lol.  Now she is 4 and it's a light-medium brown. I am sure as she gets older it will get darker, but I doubt it will ever be raven, ha ha.

My Brenna is constantly called "Bre-ah-na" by strangers. Ugh!


----------



## MOM POPPINS

We are doing this for the 3rd. time in November.


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

Just made a reservation for January 4th 10:30am! Very excited! Thinking about doing the Pirates and Pals cruise that night too! :


----------



## jcricket2010

NemoMom07 said:


> I just got back from our trip and bought one of the portraits that were taken at the Pirates League. There were a total of four of us,but I just chose the one of my ds. When I got home uploaded the number from the portrait I did get more poses of my ds, but none of the other three. Is there a way to retrieve these or did I need to buy one portrait of the each of us to have those as well?



You need to buy 1 picture to have access to the other pictures. If you had 4 sets taken, but only bought 1, then you won't have access to the others.


----------



## NemoMom07

jcricket2010 said:


> You need to buy 1 picture to have access to the other pictures. If you had 4 sets taken, but only bought 1, then you won't have access to the others.



Actually I was able to get all poses from the session thanks to Berlioz help. I just contacted photopass, gave them a description of all of us, and sent a picture to help them identify all of us and within a day they sent me codes for all the other poses.


----------



## jcricket2010

nemomom07 said:


> actually i was able to get all poses from the session thanks to berlioz help. I just contacted photopass, gave them a description of all of us, and sent a picture to help them identify all of us and within a day they sent me codes for all the other poses.



yay!


----------



## JohnsonsRUs

I have a Brenna too, who is totally into pirates.  She has an "I love Jack" themed bedroom with a huge mural of a Jack-like figure on one wall.  We will be there mid Nov for her 13th b-day and are trying to figure out if this is something we should do.


----------



## Berlioz70

Haha - so many pirate loving Brennas!

My dates have changed, I'll be at the League Nov. 21st - Dec. 1st.


----------



## Tinker_Tam

Yea!!!  You will now be there on the 1st when DH brings DS in for his makeover!!  If it weren't for me having to take DD to BBB I would be there!  He has a morning appointment so not sure if you are there in the mornings!


----------



## Cinderumbrella

We have an appt on Monday before MNSSHP.  DS wants the skeleton pirate face paint.  Do I need to pack cold cream or something to help get it off or will soap in the shower do the trick?

TIA!


----------



## Berlioz70

Pack shaving creme, that's the best for removing the black. The white will come off with regular soap.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

Berlioz70 said:


> *Pack shaving creme*, that's the best for removing the black. The white will come off with regular soap.



Really? I'm not sure I would want that anywhere near my eyes though


----------



## LC30

We just got back on Saturday.  Pirates League was great!  Parade was great as well but a little long for the little ones.  From appointment time to parade and pirate training it took 2 hours total.  My son had a great time.  

As for the make up removal, my son chose the cursed pirate look which had black all around the eyes.  We used Neutrogena make up remover sheets and it came off no problem.  But it took almost the whole pack to take all the make up off.  It was worth it.  Lots of fun.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

LC30 said:


> We just got back on Saturday.  Pirates League was great!  Parade was great as well but a little long for the little ones.  From appointment time to parade and pirate training it took 2 hours total.  My son had a great time.
> 
> As for the make up removal, my son chose the cursed pirate look which had black all around the eyes.  We used Neutrogena make up remover sheets and it came off no problem.  But it took almost the whole pack to take all the make up off.  It was worth it.  Lots of fun.



Thanks!  I use Neutrogena liquid eye makeup remover for me so I am hoping that will work too.  There's NO WAY I am using shaving cream by his eyes...


----------



## Flamingomo

I see alot of the kids are wearing a sash across their chest. Is this included in the basic package as well ($29.99)?


----------



## LC30

Flamingomo said:


> I see alot of the kids are wearing a sash across their chest. Is this included in the basic package as well ($29.99)?



We didn't get a sash across his chest.  The package for $29.99 comes with a set of fake teeth, bandanna, plastic sword, a treasure pouch with "treasure" (basically toy jewels), earring and pirate certificate.  We brought his own costume.  The clip on pirate earring hurt my son's ear, so they clipped it to the bandanna.  

If you bring your own costume, there's a changing room there, so you can change into the costume before the makeup goes on.  And if the make up is put on thick, it will rub off on everything including clothes  but it comes right now with a wash.


----------



## Eric in TX

Hi All,

I didn't see this anywhere in the thread - I apologize if it's already been discussed and I missed it.

Can you pay for the Pirate's League by swiping it onto your resort room key, like just about everything else in the park?  Or do you need pay right there with cash or credit card?

Thanks!


----------



## Berlioz70

Flamingomo said:


> I see alot of the kids are wearing a sash across their chest. Is this included in the basic package as well ($29.99)?



Yes, it's listed as the sheath on the first post. You may get one that ties around the waist or one that ties across the chest. It depends on inventory on the day you visit.



Eric in TX said:


> Hi All,Can you pay for the Pirate's League by swiping it onto your resort room key, like just about everything else in the park?  Or do you need pay right there with cash or credit card?



I'm not 100% positive because I do not work the Purser's desk, but I'm fairly certain you can!


----------



## jcricket2010

Eric in TX said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I didn't see this anywhere in the thread - I apologize if it's already been discussed and I missed it.
> 
> Can you pay for the Pirate's League by swiping it onto your resort room key, like just about everything else in the park?  Or do you need pay right there with cash or credit card?
> 
> Thanks!



Having worked close to the Pursers before, I'm almost positive I saw them charge to rooms.


----------



## skullsplitter

Have some questions on this.  The CM on the phone told me the pirate parade was at 2.  First post here says 4.  Which is correct?

Our appointment is at 12:10PM.  Will we have time to lunch the Plaza at 11:10AM then make the 12:10 appt?

Or assuming the CM is right that the parade is at 2PM, will we have time to do the 12:10 appt, eat at Liberty at 12:45 then make the parade.

I'm not too good with all the timings.  Maybe we just do a counter service for lunch.


----------



## jcricket2010

skullsplitter said:


> Have some questions on this.  The CM on the phone told me the pirate parade was at 2.  First post here says 4.  Which is correct?
> 
> Our appointment is at 12:10PM.  Will we have time to lunch the Plaza at 11:10AM then make the 12:10 appt?
> 
> Or assuming the CM is right that the parade is at 2PM, will we have time to do the 12:10 appt, eat at Liberty at 12:45 then make the parade.
> 
> I'm not too good with all the timings.  Maybe we just do a counter service for lunch.



Parade is now around 4:15. Check when you get there to verify. Or swing by early in day to check and then plan accordingly.


----------



## caravarela

Hi, I was just wondering if the $29.95 price is still correct?  We have an appointment 12/2 and I want to plan accordingly.  And we are allowed to pay with a Disney gift card, right?  Thanks!


----------



## Eric in TX

Just wanted to follow up:

1.  Yes, we were able to charge back to the room.

2.  This was great!  My niece and nephew loved it (both 5 yrs old).

3.  The staff was great!  The kids have two very different personalities, and the CM's read each one of them perfectly and set the tone for the rest of the experience.

4.  Special thanks to the CM who checked us in for our appointments (I have forgotten his name).  As he was just about finished checking us in, he made a joke of telling the kids to put their hands over their ears, and instructed them to say, "La la la la la la la la....."  He demonstrated the appropriate technique and once the kids were following along, he asked if there were plans to purchase any additional costume items for the makeover.  Kudos to him for realizing that was not a question that needed to be asked in front of the children 


This was a fantastic experience.  I highly recommend it to everyone, and for only $30, it was some of the most well-spent money on our entire trip.


----------



## caravarela

Eric in TX said:


> Just wanted to follow up:
> 
> 4.  Special thanks to the CM who checked us in for our appointments (I have forgotten his name).  As he was just about finished checking us in, he made a joke of telling the kids to put their hands over their ears, and instructed them to say, "La la la la la la la la....."  He demonstrated the appropriate technique and once the kids were following along, he asked if there were plans to purchase any additional costume items for the makeover.  Kudos to him for realizing that was not a question that needed to be asked in front of the children



Any idea how much those "costume items" cost?  My son has some money on a Disney gift card, but I don't even want to entertain the idea if the stuff is more than what he has.  Thanks!


----------



## Eric in TX

caravarela said:


> Any idea how much those "costume items" cost?  My son has some money on a Disney gift card, but I don't even want to entertain the idea if the stuff is more than what he has.  Thanks!



I'm sorry, I don't know any exact prices.  Based upon what I saw, I'd estimate the the simple things like hats, pirate muskets, etc might run $10-30.  Some of the more elaborate costumes could easily have gotten into the $40-60 and up range.

Someone else might come along who could offer more specific pricing.

Hope that helps!


----------



## nicki.momof3

Best way to get a cool pirate costume cheap is to go online right now and order one from halloween.  I just ordered 3 (3 children doing priates league in Dec.) and with shipping they cost a total of $20.00.  We bought 2 boy costumes and a very cute girl costume.

Way cheaper than buying them there.


----------



## Berlioz70

caravarela said:


> Any idea how much those "costume items" cost?  My son has some money on a Disney gift card, but I don't even want to entertain the idea if the stuff is more than what he has.  Thanks!



The current prices for TPL garb (with pictures) are listed in the first post.


----------



## sasquatch

caravarela said:


> Hi, I was just wondering if the $29.95 price is still correct?  We have an appointment 12/2 and I want to plan accordingly.  And we are allowed to pay with a Disney gift card, right?  Thanks!



We did the Pirate League experience on November 7.  Yes, the price was $29.95.  They take your picture for free, but you must pay extra to take the photograph home with you.  We had two pirates (DD, DS) and I think they charged us $12.95 for the first photo and frame, and only $9.95 for the second photo, without the frame.  With that, I was able to add all the photos they took to my photopass, and since I pre-paid for the photopass cd, I have rights to the photos they took.


----------



## Berlioz70

I just noticed this ad for TPL: http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2010/11/calling-all-recruits-for-the-pirates-league/


----------



## GoofyGirl1717

Thanks for all the info and pictures!!!  DD has fallen in love with the idea of becoming a pirate instead of a princess.  haaahaaa.

Those of you who have done TPL before the pirate cruise...how did it go?  did the make-up make it?


----------



## Sorahana

My friends/roomies and I did this the summer of 09 while we were doing our summer alumni Disney College Program. We had a blast. 





At Pirata (restaurant) afterwards. 





All of us! My one friend in the front decided to do a boy's makeup package instead of the princess one like the rest of us did . 





My best friend and I 

Seriously, I loved this and would do it again in a heartbeat! It is so worth it!! I love the stuff they do in addition to your makeup!


----------



## Zeebs

I am trawling through the pages, but have only made it half way, appologies if this has already been asked.

If I book both the boys in, will they do a joint photo for us?

My eldest son has ezcema, he has had his face painted before with no problems, will he be refused if someone sees his hands, which is where his skin shows the worst.

Thanks in advance

Kirsten


----------



## Berlioz70

You can request to have their photos taken together, but technically they are supposed to be individual, it'll depend on your specific Gunner (photopass photographer). Sometimes they'll trade one of the individual shots for a group shot if requested and sometimes they'll just take an extra group photo. You'll find different experiences based on how busy the league is that day.

Ezcema is not a problem, especially on hands. If it appears on his face, they cannot paint that specific area, but should be able to paint around it.


----------



## seobaina

Sorahana said:


> My friends/roomies and I did this the summer of 09 while we were doing our summer alumni Disney College Program. We had a blast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Pirata (restaurant) afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of us! My one friend in the front decided to do a boy's makeup package instead of the princess one like the rest of us did .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My best friend and I
> 
> Seriously, I loved this and would do it again in a heartbeat! It is so worth it!! I love the stuff they do in addition to your makeup!



I can't wait! My best friend and I are doing this next May. We did the BBB one in 2008.


----------



## alayne

Can you tell me what the standard is for tipping the CM's who do the make-over? I read through most of the thread and did a search for the word tip but I didn't see a $$$ amount listed. I know that it depends on the experience and the person's budget who is tipping but I'm just wondering where a starting point might be?


----------



## Berlioz70

I would say that $5 is pretty common.


----------



## Tltorrez

Great thread! I am looking for a special reward for DS8 and this looks perfect.

Two questions - 

1. Are spots still readily available for walk-ins? Or maybe booking a day or 2 in advance? We're keeping our last day free right now because we don't know how tired will be ( or if we'll need to catch something we missed) but we're considering this as an option. Probably sometime after lunch. (Sat Feb 5)

2. I know the black doesn't come off but what about the white? It won't be hot so no worries there. If he sleeps in it will it smear? Will it last more than one day? Just curious.


----------



## SabbyR

Took my older girls to do this when we were there in December. They are 10 and 12. They both picked the Empress package and my 10 year olds pirate was outstanding!!! He asked her if she had ever had a boy paint her nails before and she answered "no" "me either" he replied! She laughed about this forever! She bought an extra pirate tunic. I think hers cost around 60 dollars. My oldest dd did this to humour me. She's 12 just shy of 13 and just thinks she too cool for anything like this. I insisted. I want her to hang on to her childhood but shes determined shes grownup. Anyways she did it. Now heres my small complaint, the pirate that was transforming her was a 'hip young cool girl'.  My dd loved her! Beacuse she talked about boys and modeling and the guys from Vampire Diaries with her. She wasnt "piratey" at all!!! She didnt even get her to do the oath at the end! Told MAddi (my dd) that its lame and she wouldnt make her do it.  Maddi was laughing and having fun with this girl so my husband said just let it go but it was a little disappointing for me. I wanted her to see that sometimes (even if your cool) its okay to be a kid! Or maybe I just want to hold on to her being a kid for longer either way I was disappointed.

I realize this pirate was only trying to make Maddi feel comfortable but I just wish she had stayed in character more


----------



## Berlioz70

Tltorrez said:


> 1. Are spots still readily available for walk-ins? Or maybe booking a day or 2 in advance? We're keeping our last day free right now because we don't know how tired will be ( or if we'll need to catch something we missed) but we're considering this as an option. Probably sometime after lunch. (Sat Feb 5)
> 
> 2. I know the black doesn't come off but what about the white? It won't be hot so no worries there. If he sleeps in it will it smear? Will it last more than one day? Just curious.



1) Not as many as there used to be, only about 10-20 a day, and they often hit capacity. I recommend trying to walk up well before 2.

2) The white is applied much lighter and a little bit of water takes it right off. The cursed pirate is the most likely to smear during the day, I would not recommend sleeping in it. A better long term option are the smokey eyes... they tend to stick around an extra day even if you don't want them.


----------



## Tltorrez

Thanks. Maybe I will book an appointment and then cancel if we need to. I'll know by mid-week if the plan is working out or not, and can adjust if necessary.


----------



## Berlioz70

I added some additional info to the first post based on some recent questions regarding group photos and makeup removal.


----------



## Berlioz70

Info on a FIFTH pirates movie!!

http://www.aintitcool.com/node/48077


----------



## lightwyear

Do they sell the temporary tattoos that they use in the makeover?  Now that we have done the experience,we have the costume parts, but it doesn't seem complete without that special pirates of the caribbean temporary tattoo.


----------



## Berlioz70

They unfortunately do not, sorry!


----------



## lightwyear

That is too bad, but I appreciate the response.  Thank you.


----------



## heatherenae71

Oh my goodness..this thread is awesome!  I had no idea about this....and now I have something to plan for my DS8 son to do - he will be STOKED!!! 

Thank you!!!!


----------



## Berlioz70

heatherenae71 said:


> Thank you!!!!



You're welcome!! Let us know if you have any questions!


----------



## liberty6201

I am ridiculously excited about this for my sons - and we don't even go until March 2012!!! I had heard about this before but it wasn't open last time we went to WDW so i am really excited for him - well actually both boys. My youngest will be just turned 4 (about 2 weeks previously) and i honestly never even thought about getting the package for him too - but having read all the reports and seen the pics i know he will love it and can't think why i passed over him!  I keep thinking he is much younger than he will be (he's still only 2 now!).  he loves to do anything his big brother does so i guess i'd better get saving for 2 pirate packages!  Just a quick question i know people said there is no time to change into costumes before you have the pirate photos done but i am presuming that if you buy the costume as part of the package you will get a chance to change?  We are on a Disney cruise the week after WDW so i am thinking that i will take some face paint and they can have a mini makeover for pirate night too!


----------



## Cap'nJack'sMum

Just an FYI, the black face makeup comes off fairly easily with baby wipes.  I took my son's 'beard' off right in Kona before dinner, so he wouldn't smudge black on his face or mouth.  It took several wipes, but it came off nicely.


----------



## Berlioz70

liberty6201 said:


> Just a quick question i know people said there is no time to change into costumes before you have the pirate photos done but i am presuming that if you buy the costume as part of the package you will get a chance to change?



Your boys will love TPL - you may win an award for planning so far in advance!! 

Yes, if you are purchasing garb from TPL, they will set the pirates up in the Powder Room to change at the beginning of the experience. It's personal costumes (brought from home) that need to be on before checking in.


----------



## estherhead

I made 3 appointments in March in a row and then my dh decided he wanted to do it too.  I can't get an appt that day anywhere near for him.  What are the chances they'll just let him do it with the boys even though he doesn't have an official appt and he's an adult?


----------



## Berlioz70

I would go ahead and try. They will take a walk-in for a variety of reasons, no shows, too scared children... they are more likely to take a walk-in to keep a family together as well.

Good luck!


----------



## heatherbynum

Thanks for the thread. I had no idea about this. My son was originally going to do the Knight Package at BBB but then I saw this thread and he decided on this. This works out perfect because it says we can book 180 days in advance, so I will be booking after I make my ADR in 2 weeks. 
So excited


----------



## Cdnmom2001

our next disney trip isn't till April 2012 but I can tell you we are booking two appointments   One for my then 7 year old son and one for my almost 11 year old daughter. Can't wait.


----------



## mickeymouseclubhouse

Hi, I just booked TPL for my two daughters for a day in September 

I did have a question though...the woman who made the reservation said that the Emperess package is $49.95 but the First Mate package is the one that is $29.95. Based on what I have read I thought the Emperess package was similiar to the First Mate package just more "girly" (pink bandana, eye make-up, etc) 

Can someone please clarify? 

Thanks!


----------



## texasteacher35

DS5 is going to do TPL when we are there in May! First time, can't wait!


----------



## 1girln3boys

I'm looking so forward to my boys dressing up as pirates.  I already have an appointment booked for them.  Can't wait.  Thanks for starting this.


----------



## alayne

Can you purchase pirate outfits when you get there? Is it ok if your kids just want the make over and don't want to change clothes. I had a pirate shirt made for them and they just want to wear that. Is that ok?

One more question if we do buy an outfit will they let you send it back to your resort the way they do other purchases or do you have to carry it all day?


----------



## mjohnson96

mickeymouseclubhouse said:


> Hi, I just booked TPL for my two daughters for a day in September
> 
> I did have a question though...the woman who made the reservation said that the Emperess package is $49.95 but the First Mate package is the one that is $29.95. Based on what I have read I thought the Emperess package was similiar to the First Mate package just more "girly" (pink bandana, eye make-up, etc)
> 
> Can someone please clarify?
> 
> Thanks!


I bet they got confused with BBB

Here is what is on WDW website today



> Choose a Package
> 
> The Pirates League offers 2 packages to choose from at $29.95 plus tax - "The First Mate" or "Empress". All packages include:
> 
> •Choice of facial effect (5 to choose from)
> •Reversible bandana
> •Earring and Eye Patch
> •Sword and Sheath
> •Temporary Tattoo
> •Unique Pirate Coin Necklace
> •Personalized Pirate Oath
> •Official Pirate Name
> •Removable Teeth*
> •Participation in a daily Adventureland Pirate Parade
> 
> * Empress package does not come with removable teeth but does come with vibrant and bold makeup, plus nail polish and face gem!
> 
> Costumes, headwear, and imaging sold separately and are available at the location


----------



## mickeymouseclubhouse

mjohnson96 said:


> I bet they got confused with BBB
> 
> Here is what is on WDW website today



Thanks! I hope you're right! I saw that on the website too, hopefully that's still the case! Though the castmember was insistent that if my daughters wanted the girly version with pink bandana, nail polish, eye make-up, etc it would be the $49.95 price and not the $29.95 like it is for the "boys" version.

I really hope Disney isn't going to charge $20 more just for the girls!


----------



## seobaina

mickeymouseclubhouse said:


> Thanks! I hope you're right! I saw that on the website too, hopefully that's still the case! Though the castmember was insistent that if my daughters wanted the girly version with pink bandana, nail polish, eye make-up, etc it would be the $49.95 price and not the $29.95 like it is for the "boys" version.
> 
> I really hope Disney isn't going to charge $20 more just for the girls!



I'd be annoyed too. I've booked this for my friend and I in May (two adult females) and they didn't mention anything about a price difference.


----------



## Berlioz70

mickeymouseclubhouse said:


> Hi, I just booked TPL for my two daughters for a day in September
> 
> I did have a question though...the woman who made the reservation said that the Emperess package is $49.95 but the First Mate package is the one that is $29.95. Based on what I have read I thought the Emperess package was similiar to the First Mate package just more "girly" (pink bandana, eye make-up, etc)
> 
> Can someone please clarify?
> 
> Thanks!



First note - the people you talk to when booking a reservation are not the CMs that work at the location, therefore, information is sometimes dated.

With that said, the person you spoke with is wrong. The Empress, First Mate, and Captain Packages were discontinued OVER a year ago. There are no longer packages, just different face options. Everything cost the same. See the first post for current pricing and pictures.



alayne said:


> 1) Can you purchase pirate outfits when you get there?
> 2) Is it ok if your kids just want the make over and don't want to change clothes. I had a pirate shirt made for them and they just want to wear that. Is that ok?
> 
> 3) One more question if we do buy an outfit will they let you send it back to your resort the way they do other purchases or do you have to carry it all day?



1) Yep!
2) Most certainly!!
3) If you purchase the pirate garb while at the League, they'll get dressed there so your kids will leave wearing the clothing. However, if you want to purchase pirate garb at any of the other merchandise shops, yes, they can send it back to your Disney resort just like standard Disney Merchandise.


----------



## mickeymouseclubhouse

Berlioz70 said:


> First note - the people you talk to when booking a reservation are not the CMs that work at the location, therefore, information is sometimes dated.
> 
> With that said, the person you spoke with is wrong. The Empress, First Mate, and Captain Packages were discontinued OVER a year ago. There are no longer packages, just different face options. Everything cost the same. See the first post for current pricing and pictures.



Thank-you!  Glad to hear that! I couldn't believe it was going to cost that much more for the girls version, lol
I did read the first page that's why I was so confused when she told me what she did and gave me a price of $49.95 

Glad that's cleared up, I don't want any surprises when I get there


----------



## Berlioz70

mickeymouseclubhouse said:


> Thank-you!  Glad to hear that!



No prob - you're quite welcome!


----------



## Vandercapellen

I have ready in previous posts that you should not have sunscreen on before the PL, but how would the make up hold up if you spray sunscreen on after the PL?


----------



## MOM POPPINS

*Berlioz70*Hi  My son, Junior Smith from Texas said to tell "Nick Cannon" hello from him.  He has had Nick do his Pirate adventure 4 times.  He is hoping for Nick again!  We made our reservation for May 11 at 12:40, I hope Nick is working that day.  He told us he was going on vacation this Spring but would be back in May.


----------



## Berlioz70

Vandercapellen said:


> I have ready in previous posts that you should not have sunscreen on before the PL, but how would the make up hold up if you spray sunscreen on after the PL?



Should be fine!



MOM POPPINS said:


> *Berlioz70*Hi  My son, Junior Smith from Texas said to tell "Nick Cannon" hello from him.  He has had Nick do his Pirate adventure 4 times.  He is hoping for Nick again!  We made our reservation for May 11 at 12:40, I hope Nick is working that day.  He told us he was going on vacation this Spring but would be back in May.



I just forwarded him your post!


----------



## MOM POPPINS

Thank you!


----------



## Berlioz70

MOM POPPINS said:


> Thank you!



Nick says, "tell them that I will be there that day and cant wait "

That's a direct quote from the book of faces!


----------



## KELLY

I booked on a night that I;m asuming MNSSHP will be held.  The latest appointment I could get was 210.  She told me they only have appointments til 330.  Have they not added the extra appointments in for MNSSHP yet?  I  was thinking of doing BBB beacuse at least I could get a 3pm appointment there.  Our dinner reservation is at 430 at CP.


----------



## Berlioz70

Last year they did not open up the MNSSHP times until the party dates got closer because they were trying to judge if they would need the extra time. As those are the busiest days of the year, I'd anticipate them opening up the later times by July.


----------



## figment41

I have a strange question my daughter has severe allergies so I was wondering about the make up they use.  Do you get to keep it like at BBB.  Or is it used again for others.  She will be doing the girl package it says it comes with make up and nail polish but wasn't sure how it worked here.

TIA


----------



## Berlioz70

The Nail Polish and Lipstick goes home with the package, so she is the only person it's used on.

As for the eye shadow and blush, it's all Ben Nye. Those items are shared, but a clean applicator is used for each person and once it touches the skin, the applicator does not touch the makeup again. The eye shadow applicators have 4 sides, so they'll flip and use each side. There is a link on the first post for more info on Ben Nye.


----------



## jpaxton1118

So excited! I just booked my kids here on Sept 23. I am hoping that is the halloween party. Now off to find pirate outfits.


----------



## Honeystar120608

jpaxton1118 said:


> So excited! I just booked my kids here on Sept 23. I am hoping that is the halloween party. Now off to find pirate outfits.



They will love it! It was the BEST money spent, DS looked so Cute/Funny with his little beard. We couldn't stop chuckling at him. He loved it (he's not a super outgoing fella). DD did BBB that morning as well. They were both all done up. Best pictures ever! 

I've seen some costumes on ebay...not sure of the costs.


----------



## Christie74

This is a great thread, so full of helpful information. Thanks Everyone! 

My son will be doing this when we go in June and I think I may be more excited than he is!  I'm still trying to decide on purchasing the picture at the end. Can I take a picture of him too when the PL photographer takes the picture? What about taking pictures and video during the process of getting his transformation done?


----------



## tink too

Christie74 said:


> I'm still trying to decide on purchasing the picture at the end. Can I take a picture of him too when the PL photographer takes the picture? What about taking pictures and video during the process of getting his transformation done?



You are welcome to take photos & video during the transformation, but cameras cannot be used in the special room.  We were allowed to bring ours in, but they had to be put away before we entered.


----------



## Christie74

tink said:


> You are welcome to take photos & video during the transformation, but cameras cannot be used in the special room.  We were allowed to bring ours in, but they had to be put away before we entered.



Thanks for replying. I figured they wouldn't allow it in the special room but thought I'd ask to be sure.


----------



## GreatGranny

I'd like to get feedback on what the little pirates did with their "swords" for the remaining of the day, like when going on the rides.  Did the sword get in the way?  Will it fit in a locker?

Also can the appointment be made 180 days before arrival at WDW (staying on site) or do we have to wait until 180 days before the actual day that we want the appointment?

Thanks


----------



## LaurenT

figment41 said:


> I have a strange question my daughter has severe allergies so I was wondering about the make up they use.  Do you get to keep it like at BBB.  Or is it used again for others.  She will be doing the girl package it says it comes with make up and nail polish but wasn't sure how it worked here.
> 
> TIA



Becky gets a rash very easily, but had no problem with her make over!  Here she is (on the right) with her friend, Nora after their make-overs:






You can't take pics in the "secret" room, but you will want to budget for the $15 the secret room pic will cost!  It'll be awesome and will include a special decoder...Becky and Nora just loved the whole thing!


----------



## LaurenT

seobaina said:


> I'd be annoyed too. I've booked this for my friend and I in May (two adult females) and they didn't mention anything about a price difference.



We did the "empress" (girls) package in Feb and it was $29.95 - same as the boys.


----------



## shawni

This sounds so fun. I am going to try to get this booked ASAP, now that we know which day we plan on being in MK. Thanks for the great pics and tips everyone.


----------



## shawni

Does anyone have a suggestion about a good time to get this done? We are trying to figure out if we should get it done early in the day or just before the parade. Also, are the swords a problem with rides, etc.? Would we need to rent a locker for these?

Thanks!


----------



## GreatGranny

GreatGranny said:


> Also can the appointment be made 180 days before arrival at WDW (staying on site) or do we have to wait until 180 days before the actual day that we want the appointment?
> 
> Thanks



Got answer to this one....I made appts this morning 
For others that might want to know, yes if staying on site you can book 180 days prior to arrival at WDW (assuming appt would have to be during first 10 days of your vacation like ADRs but not sure)


----------



## LaurenT

shawni said:


> Does anyone have a suggestion about a good time to get this done? We are trying to figure out if we should get it done early in the day or just before the parade. Also, are the swords a problem with rides, etc.? Would we need to rent a locker for these?
> 
> Thanks!



If you are taking a break and going back for a swim, do the make over after you're back in the park.
We did ours at 3 pm....that was too close to the little pirate parade for me...the girls almost missed it.  
If you're not taking a break, I'd do it in the morning...that way they have the whole day to play with their costumes on.  The swords are small enough to tuck into the pouches or place under your feet for rides....


----------



## GreatGranny

LaurenT said:


> If you're not taking a break, I'd do it in the morning...that way they have the whole day to play with their costumes on.  The swords are small enough to tuck into the pouches or place under your feet for rides....



That's good news thanks!  We made 10am appt. and want to do that side of the park on that day so it works well.


----------



## shawni

LaurenT said:


> If you are taking a break and going back for a swim, do the make over after you're back in the park.
> We did ours at 3 pm....that was too close to the little pirate parade for me...the girls almost missed it.
> If you're not taking a break, I'd do it in the morning...that way they have the whole day to play with their costumes on.  The swords are small enough to tuck into the pouches or place under your feet for rides....



Thanks for the info. That is very helpful!!!


----------



## kstgelais4

Honeystar120608 said:


> They will love it! It was the BEST money spent, DS looked so Cute/Funny with his little beard. We couldn't stop chuckling at him. He loved it (he's not a super outgoing fella). DD did BBB that morning as well. They were both all done up. Best pictures ever!
> 
> I've seen some costumes on ebay...not sure of the costs.



Another family who thinks it was money well spent. We did the BBB an TPL on the same day (MNSSHP) and TPL beat BBB by a long shot. For good measure, I'll add before and after pics 
before




after


----------



## shawni

kstgelais4 said:


> Another family who thinks it was money well spent. We did the BBB an TPL on the same day (MNSSHP) and TPL beat BBB by a long shot. For good measure, I'll add before and after pics
> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after



great pics.


----------



## The 6 J's

just wanted to chime in that we did this last week and was totally worth it.  The kids loved it.  Great thing to do late morning/lunchtime as a break from the morning hecticness.  Only problem was due to unforeseen incident we went back to hotel shortly after this and kids had a couple hours to swim so we had to wash all the makeup off but for the time we were still at the park the kids loved the attention they got for being made up like pirates.  The CM in the League really get into it and do a good job.


----------



## shawni

Thanks for all the info everyone. We are scheduled for May 13th at 11:10. Yeah!!! Can't wait! Arrrgggh.


----------



## Berlioz70

Couple updates...

Pirate Goofy is being replaced.... by Angelica (Cruz character from the 4th movie). To happen sometime this month.

Additionally, a new option is to be added to the list (for the lassies), something from the upcoming movie. Can't spoil to much, but we're really excited for it! I'll post images once we can!


----------



## bearlyanne

oh no! I love pirate goofy!


----------



## bearlyanne

https://picasaweb.google.com/105623...hkey=Gv1sRgCPfA3fGdmI6XYg#5544445458590034194


https://picasaweb.google.com/105623...hkey=Gv1sRgCPfA3fGdmI6XYg#5544445540131267410

Images from our trip last May. Pirates' League was both my dd and my favorite part of the trip, even more so  than BBB


----------



## mickeymouseclubhouse

bearlyanne said:


> oh no! I love pirate goofy!



Me too!



bearlyanne said:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/105623...hkey=Gv1sRgCPfA3fGdmI6XYg#5544445458590034194
> 
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/105623...hkey=Gv1sRgCPfA3fGdmI6XYg#5544445540131267410
> 
> Images from our trip last May. Pirates' League was both my dd and my favorite part of the trip, even more so  than BBB



Your daughter is so cute! Thanks for sharing your great pics!



Berlioz70 said:


> Couple updates...
> 
> Pirate Goofy is being replaced.... by Angelica (Cruz character from the 4th movie). To happen sometime this month.
> 
> Additionally, a new option is to be added to the list (for the lassies), something from the upcoming movie. Can't spoil to much, but we're really excited for it! I'll post images once we can!



Thanks for the teaser...can't wait to hear more about it!


----------



## cardav1114

Berlioz70 said:


> Couple updates...
> 
> Pirate Goofy is being replaced.... by Angelica (Cruz character from the 4th movie). To happen sometime this month.
> 
> Additionally, a new option is to be added to the list (for the lassies), something from the upcoming movie. Can't spoil to much, but we're really excited for it! I'll post images once we can!



berlioz70 do you know if we can still meet pirate goofy somewhere else maybe at another park? My son is doing tpl in june and really wanted to meet him!


----------



## seobaina

Berlioz70 said:


> Couple updates...
> 
> Pirate Goofy is being replaced.... by Angelica (Cruz character from the 4th movie). To happen sometime this month.
> 
> Additionally, a new option is to be added to the list (for the lassies), something from the upcoming movie. Can't spoil to much, but we're really excited for it! I'll post images once we can!



Oooh teasing us! 

Actually, I have three quick questions while you're about if you don't mind me asking.

1) As two adult females doing this are we best sticking with the female pirate makeover or can the darker eyed normal Jack ones be adapted to look good (without the beard)?

2) Where does Pirate Goofy normally come in to the equation?

3) Do you think that Jack might start doing some signings with the film release. We are there til 17th and LOVED meeting Jack in past years.

Thanks


----------



## disneyphilip

They'd better add Jack Sparrow as a regular meet-and-greet character at WDW!

Or at least have him come out for MNSSHP.


----------



## Berlioz70

cardav1114 said:


> berlioz70 do you know if we can still meet pirate goofy somewhere else maybe at another park? My son is doing tpl in june and really wanted to meet him!



I do not believe so. There seem to some mixed messages - some think Pirate Goofy is remaining, others are saying he's moving to Frontierland. Probably will not know for sure until April 15th (Angelica's first day).



seobaina said:


> Oooh teasing us!
> 
> Actually, I have three quick questions while you're about if you don't mind me asking.
> 
> 1) As two adult females doing this are we best sticking with the female pirate makeover or can the darker eyed normal Jack ones be adapted to look good (without the beard)?
> 
> 2) Where does Pirate Goofy normally come in to the equation?
> 
> 3) Do you think that Jack might start doing some signings with the film release. We are there til 17th and LOVED meeting Jack in past years.
> 
> Thanks



1) You can do any, and yes, beards are optional for the lassies.

2) Pirate Goofy is not part of TPL. He is a M&G character that is open to all Guests, but see my response to the question above for more info.

3) No. Pretty sure this is a firm No too.


----------



## seobaina

Berlioz70 said:


> I do not believe so. There seem to some mixed messages - some think Pirate Goofy is remaining, others are saying he's moving to Frontierland. Probably will not know for sure until April 15th (Angelica's first day).
> 
> 
> 
> 1) You can do any, and yes, beards are optional for the lassies.
> 
> 2) Pirate Goofy is not part of TPL. He is a M&G character that is open to all Guests, but see my response to the question above for more info.
> 
> 3) No. Pretty sure this is a firm No too.



Aww that kinda sucks. I was hoping if they had Angelica they'd have Jack again. Where is Angelica going to be?

Thanks for the other info btw.


----------



## Berlioz70

seobaina said:


> Aww that kinda sucks. I was hoping if they had Angelica they'd have Jack again. Where is Angelica going to be?
> 
> Thanks for the other info btw.



Angelica is going to replace Pirate Goofy. Her first day is April 15th.

More info here from Disney Parks Blog.


----------



## Vandercapellen

Is she a meet and greet character? Can you get her autograph?


----------



## seobaina

Berlioz70 said:


> Angelica is going to replace Pirate Goofy. Her first day is April 15th.
> 
> More info here from Disney Parks Blog.



Thanks!


----------



## ChrystalUnicorn

My son got a make over here last year. It was one of the high lights of the trip definitely worth the money. His had the face make up that looks like a skeleton. His make up artist was so great, she was funny and engaging and did an excellent job. The make up even lasted through a down pour and supper at O'Hana's. I would reccomend this to anyone!!


----------



## cardav1114

Berlioz70 said:


> I do not believe so. There seem to some mixed messages - some think Pirate Goofy is remaining, others are saying he's moving to Frontierland. Probably will not know for sure until April 15th (Angelica's first day).
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info! I hope he stays!


----------



## Berlioz70

cardav1114 said:


> Thanks for the info! I hope he stays!



Sorry - he's headed to frontierland and will be dressed in his cowboy finest.


----------



## Berlioz70

Vandercapellen said:


> Is she a meet and greet character? Can you get her autograph?



Yep!


----------



## cardav1114

Berlioz70 said:


> Sorry - he's headed to frontierland and will be dressed in his cowboy finest.



Well I guess we'll have to go to frontierland and visit cowboy goofy! Thanks for the update


----------



## tigeramy75

Just wanted to add my review here...The Pirates League was, hands down, the highlight of our trip!!! We all had SO much fun! The CMs there were top-notch. My 3 year old and 6 year old sons were so excited to become pirates, and this experience did not disappoint. When they called my sons' names, the boys were yelling "Here we are!!!" (my kids are loud, LOL), and the pirate kept saying "Where are you? I can't find you!" and leaning on DS3's head while he looked around...the boys were cracking up! The pirate that worked on DS3 was very gentle, and she explained everything she was doing before she did it, which made him very relaxed. He wanted to look like Captain Hook and looked hilarious in his mustache...he was thrilled. DS6 was placed with Pirate Ken, who was awesome! He really paid attention to DS's personality and they had so much fun joking with each other. DS6 normally hates face paint, but he loved every minute of this! They were so serious about going into the treasure room and the pictures turned out SO well. I cannot recommend TPL enough if you have little pirates at your house. I think this will be a must-do for us from now on!


----------



## Berlioz70

What a wonderful review - I'll pass it on to Ken!


----------



## seobaina

Well, this big kid is doing this on one of my last holiday days (May 15th) and I can't wait now  Thanks for the review.


----------



## Berlioz70

Some character news:

Angelica was in the League today, meeting with new pirates. Her opening day is tomorrow (but there have been sneak peaks all week - here's a YouTube video).

She is going to the current Pirate Goofy location.

Pirate Goofy is sticking around for another week, meeting in the former Peter Pan location, near the Caribban restrooms. However, he is slated to head out west and will be meeting at the exit of Splash Mountain (a location he used to meet at a couple years ago). I will post the exact date of his departure once we know it!


----------



## Zeebs

tigeramy75 said:


> Just wanted to add my review here...The Pirates League was, hands down, the highlight of our trip!!! We all had SO much fun! The CMs there were top-notch. My 3 year old and 6 year old sons were so excited to become pirates, and this experience did not disappoint. When they called my sons' names, the boys were yelling "Here we are!!!" (my kids are loud, LOL), and the pirate kept saying "Where are you? I can't find you!" and leaning on DS3's head while he looked around...the boys were cracking up! The pirate that worked on DS3 was very gentle, and she explained everything she was doing before she did it, which made him very relaxed. He wanted to look like Captain Hook and looked hilarious in his mustache...he was thrilled. DS6 was placed with Pirate Ken, who was awesome! He really paid attention to DS's personality and they had so much fun joking with each other. DS6 normally hates face paint, but he loved every minute of this! They were so serious about going into the treasure room and the pictures turned out SO well. I cannot recommend TPL enough if you have little pirates at your house. I think this will be a must-do for us from now on!



Fabulous review, I have just booked my 3 and 5 year old in for 2nd June, I am about to tell them and show them the pics of the things they can have done.

Kirsten


----------



## angryduck71

Sorry if this is a repeat question -- I saw part of an answer somewhere, but can't find now.  My plan is to do the Pirates League for the whole family on MNSSHP day.  I know you can buy the costumes there -- I also read you have to have the costumes on prior to the makeover.  So, what do you do -- go in early prior to your appointment and buy them?  Do they have dressing rooms there?  Do you go to another bathroom?  Do they have plenty in stock or is there a chance there won't be enough costumes?  I can buy earlier than when getting there if necessary (didn't really want to be bothered though).


----------



## Berlioz70

If you're buying the costume through the league, you can pick it out during the check in process and there is a dressing space there. If you are brining a costume from home, you will want to dress prior to the appointment, you can use the near by restrooms to change.

There is a good chance they'll be out of something. Stock comes and goes in phases. If there is one specific costume you want, purchase it on-line before the trip. Nothing worse then having a heart set on something and being sold out.


----------



## seobaina

Berlioz70 said:


> Some character news:
> 
> Angelica was in the League today, meeting with new pirates. Her opening day is tomorrow (but there have been sneak peaks all week - here's a YouTube video).
> 
> She is going to the current Pirate Goofy location.
> 
> Pirate Goofy is sticking around for another week, meeting in the former Peter Pan location, near the Caribban restrooms. However, he is slated to head out west and will be meeting at the exit of Splash Mountain (a location he used to meet at a couple years ago). I will post the exact date of his departure once we know it!



Thank you for the info...still waiting to hear if there were any more characters coming in your mysterious earlier post ;-) Looking forward to seeing Angelica though, she looks fun.


----------



## Berlioz70

Great pictures/video from Angelica's first day. 

The Pirates League is well represented!

Disney Parks Blog


----------



## seobaina

Great photo!


----------



## Berlioz70

Can't say this with 100% certainty... but it sounds like Goofy is headed west on Sunday, April 24th.


----------



## Berlioz70

I saw another thread pop up regarding MNSSHP - still no official word on if the League will be open late (we all assume it will be) or when those appointments will become available.


----------



## ewerstruly

A couple questions ...

If we do this on the day of the MNSSHP! How much time should we give for it? If I set it up for 3 pm, would we make it to 5 or 5:30 ADRs? I have 4 people that would be getting the makeover.

Also, can anyone tell me the exact dimensions of the pirate bandanas that they give out? I might like to make some that match our costumes and have them use those instead. Thanks.


----------



## crusoe2

Berlioz70 said:


> Couple updates...
> 
> Pirate Goofy is being replaced.... by Angelica (Cruz character from the 4th movie). To happen sometime this month.
> 
> Additionally, a new option is to be added to the list (for the lassies), something from the upcoming movie. Can't spoil to much, but we're really excited for it! I'll post images once we can!




Just wondering if there is any new information you can share with us regarding the new option.  My DD has decided to do Pirate League instead of BBB - she loves the Pirates movies.  She was thrilled to hear there might be something available that ties in with the new one.  Her appt is June 6 so hopefully it will be available by then.


----------



## Berlioz70

ewerstruly said:


> If we do this on the day of the MNSSHP! How much time should we give for it? If I set it up for 3 pm, would we make it to 5 or 5:30 ADRs? I have 4 people that would be getting the makeover.



What day are you planning on attending MNSSHP? Early Sept you should be okay, but as you enter October they will get much busier. To be honest, it's impossible to know for sure. I've seen MNSSHP without any waits, and I've seen some with 90 min waits (add in 45 min for the experience).

My advice - when you check in at 2:45, indicate that you have 5:30 ADRs. They cannot guarantee anything, but once you get with your Pirate Master they can try to speed up the process (if necessary).



crusoe2 said:


> Just wondering if there is any new information you can share with us regarding the new option.  My DD has decided to do Pirate League instead of BBB - she loves the Pirates movies.  She was thrilled to hear there might be something available that ties in with the new one.  Her appt is June 6 so hopefully it will be available by then.



Sorry, not yet.


----------



## ewerstruly

We are going in late October. I was thinking 3 pm appt with 5:30 ADRs. How does this work when an entire family wants to take part? Do they do everyone at the same time or one after the other?


----------



## Berlioz70

Late October will have a bit of a wait, but 5:30 ADRs are doable if you are eating in the park and you mention it when you check in.

We can only book two people at a time, so you'll probably want to get 2 at 3:00 and 2 at 3:10. We will try to take all four in at one time, even though your appointments are 10 min apart. You will all be in chairs at roughly the same time.


----------



## Berlioz70

Due to the crowds - Angelica has been temporarily moved to the Adventureland Veranda for the remainder of this week.

Jesse and Woody were moved to the exit of Splash Mountain, Peter Pan was moved to the former entrance area of Toon Town and Goofy is remaining in the old Peter Pan Adventureland location.

Starting April 24st, Goofy will replace Jesse and Woody. The toys will return to their old location and Angelica will return to the Caribbean Plaza.


----------



## Berlioz70

The new female look has officially been approved and will be launching on May 20th, in conjunction with the new movie.

It will start out in a 6 week test mode, but if it's popular may stick around longer. Images and more info will be posted on the 20th!


----------



## nejjie

Hi all, if I do a 2pm appointment in November.. will I make it to the 3pm parade?


----------



## crusoe2

Berlioz70 said:


> The new female look has officially been approved and will be launching on May 20th, in conjunction with the new movie.
> 
> It will start out in a 6 week test mode, but if it's popular may stick around longer. Images and more info will be posted on the 20th!




Thanks so much for the update.  Sounds like this will be available while we're there. DD will be so excited.  Does this include a new costume for girls too?


----------



## Berlioz70

nejjie said:


> Hi all, if I do a 2pm appointment in November.. will I make it to the 3pm parade?



Perhaps... but I wouldn't count on it. 90 minutes is a better bet for planning purposes.

For example, yesterday was a 50 minute wait, then add the 45 min experience. Granted it's a busy week for the parks, but it was an average day for the league.



crusoe2 said:


> Thanks so much for the update.  Sounds like this will be available while we're there. DD will be so excited.  Does this include a new costume for girls too?



Hoping to post info sooner rather than later, just waiting for management approval. There is not a new costume.


----------



## HoltDisney07

I see lots of ?'s about times. We have two appts, 3:25 & 3:30 and have an ADR at CRT for 5:25, this should work right?

Any adults do this and did you like it? 

Final question I have an almost 3 year old whom I don't want to feel left out (he is one of those...gotta do everything my older siblings are doing no matter what kinda kids), all items can be purchased there right? Any suggestions on doing his makeup like the pirate league does? I would love to make him have a beard as that is the makeup choice his older brother wants to get. 

Funny my 7yr old daughter now decided she doesn't want to do the BBB after all so I was able to get her an appt right before her brothers for the Pirates League. Love that we won't be trekking all over the place for appts that day.


----------



## MOM POPPINS

Your times will workout fine!  We have been several times and we always get out within 1 1/2 hours.  Is there an age limit?  If not I would let the 3 year old join in!  If not you could buy him the necklace and sword next door in the shop, but the time you pay for those he may as well have gotten the full treatment.  You will also might want the bandana, I don't know if they sell those next door???


----------



## HoltDisney07

They have to be 3 in order to participate. He won't be, he'll miss it by 2 months. I see there is a link to info about makeup on the first page. I'll look into that as an option and just buy the accessories when we get there. Thanks for the input! 



MOM POPPINS said:


> Your times will workout fine!  We have been several times and we always get out within 1 1/2 hours.  Is there an age limit?  If not I would let the 3 year old join in!  If not you could buy him the necklace and sword next door in the shop, but the time you pay for those he may as well have gotten the full treatment.  You will also might want the bandana, I don't know if they sell those next door???


----------



## MOM POPPINS

I would ask when I got there, if they could sell you the stuff that comes with the makeover without doing the make up part.  That way he will still feel like he got the same stuff.  I don't see why that would be a problem, explain the situation. That way he gets exactly the same as brother and sister. The CM's all are very nice at the pirates league.


----------



## Berlioz70

Note of the day - we've noticed a lot of families are booking appointments in between 3-3:30 and then want to participate in the 4:15 parade. Because of the waits we typically have in the afternoon, many of them are missing the parade.

Just wanted to let you readers know that the parade does not hold for pirates still in the League; it must start at 4:15 in order to lead into the 4:25 Pirate Tutorial. If your heart is set on the parade, make your appointment no later than 2:45. I've updated the first post as well.



HoltDisney07 said:


> Final question I have an almost 3 year old whom I don't want to feel left out (he is one of those...gotta do everything my older siblings are doing no matter what kinda kids), all items can be purchased there right? Any suggestions on doing his makeup like the pirate league does? I would love to make him have a beard as that is the makeup choice his older brother wants to get.



Unfortunately, many of the items are exclusive to the League experience and you cannot purchase them separately; such as the TPL coin, sheath, teeth, bag, etc.


----------



## ewerstruly

Thanks for all the info. Didn't someone say there was no parade and pirate training on MNSSHP days? Thought I read that somewhere.


----------



## Berlioz70

Correct, no parade on MNSSHP. You probably read it in the first post of this thread.

The Pirate Tutorial will still occur on MNSSHP days.


----------



## tannersmama

Reservations are taken 180 days out.  Is it the same as ADR's.  My 180 for ADR's is 4/25.  Can I do it then or do I have to wait till 180 days from the date I want the Pirates League Appointment.  We are wanting to go on 10/25.  Thanks


----------



## chepic

Last year we saw "pirates" jump off a boat at the Poly, look for some treasure, and then left.  What Pirate experience is this?  I am assuming this is not the same one at the park.

Thanks

Cheryl


----------



## HoltDisney07

Thanks! I didn't even think something like this was a possibility. I didn't want to book it knowing it said 3yrs+ and he wasn't 3 yet. My biggest reservation about having him do it was the makeup anyway. Maybe the Pirates league should offer an under 3 package for those kids to just participate in the other activities offered and skip the makeup. 



Berlioz70 said:


> Unfortunately, many of the items are exclusive to the League experience and you cannot purchase them separately; such as the TPL coin, sheath, teeth, bag, etc.
> 
> However, a young child can go through the experience without the face paint. When you call to book, just say that the child is three (the CMs on the phone are not the same as those at TPL so if you try to explain it they probably will not have the resources needed). When you arrive, tell the Quartermaster (Pirate behind the desk) that he is under three, but you still wanted him to participate with his brothers. They'll indicate no face on his form, but he'll get to go through everything else.


----------



## GreatGranny

tannersmama said:


> Reservations are taken 180 days out.  Is it the same as ADR's.  My 180 for ADR's is 4/25.  Can I do it then or do I have to wait till 180 days from the date I want the Pirates League Appointment.  We are wanting to go on 10/25.  Thanks



It works the same as ADR's, so if you're staying on site you can book at 180 from arrival for up to 10 days, if off site it's 180 days from the appt.


----------



## chepic

chepic said:


> Last year we saw "pirates" jump off a boat at the Poly, look for some treasure, and then left.  What Pirate experience is this?  I am assuming this is not the same one at the park.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Cheryl



found my answer!!!
Cheryl


----------



## tannersmama

GreatGranny said:


> It works the same as ADR's, so if you're staying on site you can book at 180 from arrival for up to 10 days, if off site it's 180 days from the appt.



Thanks so much  Looks like I need to make a phone call on Monday


----------



## ewerstruly

HIstorically does anyone know when they announce extended hours for MNSSHP? Or when they start scheduling for past 4 in October? I guess officiLmparty dates will at least need to come out first, huh?

Also, they say park admission is required. Does the party ticket count as pArk admission? They let you do pirates league with your MNSSHP ticket and not a full's day admission.


----------



## Pixiedust530

ewerstruly said:


> HIstorically does anyone know when they announce extended hours for MNSSHP? Or when they start scheduling for past 4 in October? I guess officiLmparty dates will at least need to come out first, huh?
> 
> Also, they say park admission is required. Does the party ticket count as pArk admission? They let you do pirates league with your MNSSHP ticket and not a full's day admission.


 
I would like to know this as well! I hope someone has the answer!!!


----------



## dntd

The costumes look too warm for Aug, I think I'll have to come up with pirate theemed shirts.


----------



## mnightin

All-
First of all, thank you for all the useful information. So thankful you take the time to share your experiences and knowledge.

So now I need help with some planning and the Pirate Tutorial.  This is my and my family's very first trip to WDW - hooray!  We have me, DH, DS (8), DD (5), DD (6mo, 1 at time of trip), and nanny to help out with the baby.

As I look at all the trip planning advice, those afternoon breaks/naps seem pretty important for families with kids this young.  So need the wise folks here to help me choose.

We'll be in the parks 10/15-10/22 this year, hopefully low crowds.  Planning two days in MK and would like to book Pirates League on one of those days.

MK first day: (Monday)
Arrive at rope drop
Lunch 11:20 Chef Mickey's
Nap after lunch until early evening
Return evening for Wishes Dessert Party

MK second day: (Wednesday)
Cinderella's Royal Table 8:10
Tour in the morning, lunch flexible
Afternoon nap
Optional return evening, or park hop

When would you schedule DS for PL?  
- Before lunch day one?
- Bring him back early Day one while others continue to nap?
- Later morning Day two?
- Late afternoon Day two?

On one hand, I'm a little hesitant to commit to a return to the park because I just don't know how the kids will be doing by then.  Then again, DS is older and always a trooper and won't require a nap, so we could divide and conquer.  One of us could bring him back and the others could join us a bit later.

Thanks for your patience with an over-planning mom!


----------



## ewerstruly

We never get much time at wdw, so we don't take the time for naps. We've gone three times and have three boys. The older boys never tire out. I just run after them! The little one (who is now four, but went to wdw at 1, 2 and 3) has pretty much been pushed around in a stroller asleep the whole time.  He slept through most of it ... all three times. Seems like he was always wide awake until we got to the MK, then he was out like a light. He also has always refused to be photographed with ANY Disney character. This time, he'll be 5. I think he'll love this pirates league experience. If we ever go anywhere that has face painting, he's first in line. I know his older brothers ages 8 and 10 will love it.


----------



## Berlioz70

ewerstruly said:


> HIstorically does anyone know when they announce extended hours for MNSSHP? Or when they start scheduling for past 4 in October? I guess officiLmparty dates will at least need to come out first, huh?
> 
> Also, they say park admission is required. Does the party ticket count as pArk admission? They let you do pirates league with your MNSSHP ticket and not a full's day admission.



Party admission is the same as Park admission, so you are good to go!

Historically is hard, as last year was the first year they were extended (In 2009 the League was already open late, they didn't cut back on hours until 2010).

Last year, if I recall, the decision was not made until mid-August. Mostly because they watched the reservations for MNSSHP dates and discovered how incredibly booked they were. So they extended the hours only a couple weeks prior too.



dntd said:


> The costumes look too warm for Aug, I think I'll have to come up with pirate theemed shirts.



The league does have shirt options. They change all the time which is why none are pictured in the first post.

One popular shirt right now has a bone look. The popular female option is a blue/green shirt with a mermaid (for the upcoming movie).

I did a quick google search and could not find either shirt in an image.



mnightin said:


> All-
> First of all, thank you for all the useful information. So thankful you take the time to share your experiences and knowledge.
> 
> So now I need help with some planning and the Pirate Tutorial.  This is my and my family's very first trip to WDW - hooray!  We have me, DH, DS (8), DD (5), DD (6mo, 1 at time of trip), and nanny to help out with the baby.



I recommend making a reservation at about 2:45, then participating in the 4:15 parade, then watching the 4:25 Pirate Tutorial.

Keep in mind, if you visit on a night with MNSSHP, then there will not be a parade.


----------



## ckdisneyfan

Wow this is awesome info on the pirates league!

We are super excited about this during our trip in mid October. There are 14 of us, and we have appointments starting at 10 am, going every 10 min til 11.  We also have  1:15 reservations at Whispering Canyon at Wilderness lodge. 

I had originally made the dining ressies wanting to be sure we had plenty of time to get back for the pirate parade, but I seen that they will not have a parade (since it is a MNSSHP day)

Do you think I need to try to move the lunch ressies? or is that plenty of time? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ewerstruly

I've not done this before ... but we were able to get reservations for our party of 5 starting at 2:20. Very exciting. It will be a MNSSHP night. I'm guessing we'll be done by 4. So, if there's not parade, but there is a tutorial on party nights ... I guess we'd likely be done in time for it. What time is the tutorial on party nights, and what exactly is it? Is it where Captain Jack himself triesnto recruit the kiddos? 

If the pirates league extends their scheduling on party nights, our plans might change. I'd love to have 4:30 reservations and not have to buy park tickets for all 5 of us for those few extra hours before 4. We're only in Florida one day.


----------



## Berlioz70

ckdisneyfan said:


> We are super excited about this during our trip in mid October. There are 14 of us, and we have appointments starting at 10 am, going every 10 min til 11.  We also have  1:15 reservations at Whispering Canyon at Wilderness lodge.



11 to 1:15 makes me nervous because of two reasons:

MNSSHP are notorious for having a backup (sometimes 60-90 minutes). You're lucky you're going early and if all the reservation times are your own party that will help as well. But I'm still nervous.

Second, transportation can take awhile. So if there is a backup, plus adding transport time, then there is likely no chance you'd make it to the Whispering Canyon on time.

Keep in mind, I personally am a nervous planner and always prefer to plan for extra time and enjoy an extra attraction if we're ahead.



ewerstruly said:


> What time is the tutorial on party nights, and what exactly is it? Is it where Captain Jack himself triesnto recruit the kiddos?



Captain Jack does not do meet and greets, he only appears in the Tutorial.

Tutorial times are the same, regardless of party nights:

10:15, 11:20. 12:25, 2:15, 3:20, 4:25


----------



## ckdisneyfan

Thanks for the advice. I will see about moving the Whispering Canyon times. We don't want to be rushed going thru the Pirates League!


----------



## ewerstruly

Thanks again. How long is the pirate tutorial? Thanks!


----------



## shawni

I think we messed up on our times. I scheduled our two boys for 11:10 on May 13th thinking (don't know why) that the parade was at 2 p.m. So, now I am wondering how we are going to do that. Is it going to be a mess with getting them done that early and then trying to get back to this part of the park by 4:15 for the parade and tutorial? We plan on being at MK at rope drop and I was thinking that we should probably get our fast passes for the mountains right away. So, I think I have us bouncing around link ping pong balls this day. Any suggestions to make this work?


----------



## melnbil

1) for Shawni according to the above post the tutorial takes place multiple times each day

2) if there are three of us going thru (2 at 9:20 and 1 at 9:30) can I still take pictures during the make up process or will it be too difficult??  Also can all of us have our photos taken together after the makeovers since we are a family??


----------



## Berlioz70

ewerstruly said:


> Thanks again. How long is the pirate tutorial? Thanks!



I believe it's about 20-25 minutes.



shawni said:


> I think we messed up on our times. I scheduled our two boys for 11:10 on May 13th thinking (don't know why) that the parade was at 2 p.m. So, now I am wondering how we are going to do that. Is it going to be a mess with getting them done that early and then trying to get back to this part of the park by 4:15 for the parade and tutorial? We plan on being at MK at rope drop and I was thinking that we should probably get our fast passes for the mountains right away. So, I think I have us bouncing around link ping pong balls this day. Any suggestions to make this work?



The parade originally premiered at 2, but changed to after 4 in early 2010. 

The paint should hold up just fine, but everyone is different. If you're  concerned, you should still be able to push it back to later in the day.

Speaking of the 13th - I'll be training a new Pirate that day. So look for the loud redhead with a scared looking pirate next to her. 



melnbil said:


> 2) if there are three of us going thru (2 at 9:20 and 1 at 9:30) can I still take pictures during the make up process or will it be too difficult??  Also can all of us have our photos taken together after the makeovers since we are a family??



Check the first post for info on group photos.

As for photos during the experience, I would recommend asking that you can get seated first, that way you'll finish first and be able to take the finishing photos of the other two. When in the chair, it will be very difficult to take photos (especially because families are not guaranteed to sit together).

To finish quicker, avoid the Multi Eye and Cursed Look, those two take the longest.


----------



## ewerstruly

berlioz70

Truly, thank you for all the information. Will you be able to let us know here if and when the PL extends it's hours for the MNSSHP nights? I'd love to call in and be one of the first in line if that happens! Thanks so much.


----------



## Berlioz70

If they tell us, I'll certainly post it. Unfortunately, sometimes we're the last ones to know.


----------



## shawni

Berlioz70 said:


> I believe it's about 20-25 minutes.
> 
> The parade originally premiered at 2, but changed to after 4 in early 2010.
> 
> The paint should hold up just fine, but everyone is different. If you're  concerned, you should still be able to push it back to later in the day.
> 
> Speaking of the 13th - I'll be training a new Pirate that day. So look for the loud redhead with a scared looking pirate next to her.



I bet I did read that 2 o'clock time on an old post or something. I already tried to push it back and they said it was filled up.  Oh well, we will still make the best of it. 

That is great that you will be there. That would be great to see you. Try not to scare the new trainee too much.  

You have been a great help with all of this info. My boys are just too excited to be doing this as our whole trip is going to be pretty much pirate based. This is the first day of our WDW vacation and we think it will be a great way to get them into the theme of things. We are also doing the Dreams cruise at the end of the week and POTC 4 is premiering on the ship during our cruise. So, we will be pirates in the Caribbean watching Pirates of the Caribbean. LOL


----------



## Berlioz70

shawni said:


> We are also doing the Dreams cruise at the end of the week and POTC 4 is premiering on the ship during our cruise. So, we will be pirates in the Caribbean watching Pirates of the Caribbean. LOL



Jealous!!!

About half the League is going to the midnight showing. You'd think May 20th would be a great day to come to the League... but we'll see how awake we are


----------



## shawni

Berlioz70 said:


> Jealous!!!
> 
> About half the League is going to the midnight showing. You'd think May 20th would be a great day to come to the League... but we'll see how awake we are


 
I know we are super excited. I don't know if the 6-y/o will be able to stay up for it, but I know the 11-y/o is all up for it. We will try to make him (LOL), but I may have to go back with him to the room and let DH and DS11 stay! Sad too because I just watched all three of the other ones to get caught up.


----------



## shawni

For multi-eyed Jack, can they do the eyes in brown rather than blue? My 11-y/o wanted that one, but he wanted the eyes to match his.


----------



## princessreilly

Weird question: can you do this without face paintiing?  My four year old son wants to do it, but doesn't want his face painted.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Thank you for all the information!  I booked DS's appointment today for our trip in June.  He is so excited!


----------



## ewerstruly

Has anyone been able to book past 4 pm on a MNSSHP night yet?


----------



## Berlioz70

shawni said:


> For multi-eyed Jack, can they do the eyes in brown rather than blue? My 11-y/o wanted that one, but he wanted the eyes to match his.



Unfortunately no. The blue is to match the eyes on the cheeks, and the color cannot be changed. Sorry!



princessreilly said:


> Weird question: can you do this without face paintiing?  My four year old son wants to do it, but doesn't want his face painted.



Definitely! Technically the price you pay is for all the merchandise, not the paint, so lots of people skip the paint.


----------



## shawni

Berlioz70 said:


> Unfortunately no. The blue is to match the eyes on the cheeks, and the color cannot be changed. Sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely! Technically the price you pay is for all the merchandise, not the paint, so lots of people skip the paint.



Okay. Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## caravarela

Berlioz70 said:


> Definitely! Technically the price you pay is for all the merchandise, not the paint, so lots of people skip the paint.



Wish I had known that!  We came in November, and my son was too afraid of the facepaint.  The CM kept trying to convince him to get the facepaint, and my son wouldn't budge.  The CM never said we could still do the rest, so we assumed it was facepaint or nothing and we left.


----------



## babiektcher

Shawni! We are going on the May 19 th dream cruise too!! I had heard that the POTC was going to be showing on our cruise but just wasn't sure. My 8 and 6 yr old are super excited. See you there!! Lol


----------



## shawni

babiektcher said:


> Shawni! We are going on the May 19 th dream cruise too!! I had heard that the POTC was going to be showing on our cruise but just wasn't sure. My 8 and 6 yr old are super excited. See you there!! Lol



They have a great thread on here for the May 19th cruise. I think there are 30+ board members going to be there and even are planning a meet and greet on boarding day at Currents at 3 p.m. You should check out the link as it has lots of great info. We are super excited too. We leave this Thursday for our trip to Orlando before our cruise.


----------



## shawni

shawni said:


> They have a great thread on here for the May 19th cruise. I think there are 30+ board members going to be there and even are planning a meet and greet on boarding day at Currents at 3 p.m. You should check out the link as it has lots of great info. We are super excited too. We leave this Thursday for our trip to Orlando before our cruise.




Here is the link. Hope this works. 


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=35308307


----------



## princessreilly

Thanks Berlioz70!  That's good to know.  DS will be excited.


----------



## Berlioz70

caravarela said:


> Wish I had known that!  We came in November, and my son was too afraid of the facepaint.  The CM kept trying to convince him to get the facepaint, and my son wouldn't budge.  The CM never said we could still do the rest, so we assumed it was facepaint or nothing and we left.



So sorry!! It's not something advertised outside, because we try to give every kid at least a scar. However, many get to our chairs and are just not havin' it, so no face becomes an option. Perhaps the Quartermaster thought he was afraid of being a pirate - not necessary the paint? With that said, if you request no paint when you check in, then they'll write it on the form!


----------



## weheartdisney

Our reservation is at 3:10.  I'm worried my boys won't make it to the pirade.  I just called and checked, but right now they don't have any earlier openings.


----------



## Berlioz70

3:10 is tight for the parade, but it really varies each day. Some days, everyone makes it (even those with 3:30 reservations). Some days, the League is quite backed up at those with 2:30 reservations do not make it. It's impossible to know for sure.

When you check in, indicate that you are hoping to make the parade. This will not get you in quicker, but when the Pirate Master starts painting it'll help him or her to know to speed up.
*
MNSSHP Info....*

So the million dollar question... when are the hours being extended for MNSSHP?

Unfortunately, the correct question is WILL the hours be extended?

At the moment, it has not been decided if they'll be extended at all. 

Last year, with the huge waits, there were several angry Guests that could not start the party until well after 7:00pm. Knowing that MNSSHP costs a seperate admission, it's not fair to Guests to keep them from the party. Therefore, MNSSHP evenings are currently under evaluation.

Just know, the discussion has started!


----------



## stephgles

Berlioz70 said:


> 3:10 is tight for the parade, but it really varies each day. Some days, everyone makes it (even those with 3:30 reservations). Some days, the League is quite backed up at those with 2:30 reservations do not make it. It's impossible to know for sure.
> 
> When you check in, indicate that you are hoping to make the parade. This will not get you in quicker, but when the Pirate Master starts painting it'll help him or her to know to speed up.
> *
> MNSSHP Info....*
> 
> So the million dollar question... when are the hours being extended for MNSSHP?
> 
> Unfortunately, the correct question is WILL the hours be extended?
> 
> At the moment, it has not been decided if they'll be extended at all.
> 
> Last year, with the huge waits, there were several angry Guests that could not start the party until well after 7:00pm. Knowing that MNSSHP costs a seperate admission, it's not fair to Guests to keep them from the party. Therefore, MNSSHP evenings are currently under evaluation.
> 
> Just know, the discussion has started!



I have been calling a couple of times a week to see if they have extended their hours yet and I was told no.  I am hoping they do as that time frame that we currently have is at 2:30 and I think that is to early for MNSSHP.


----------



## mnightin

Berlioz-
Thanks so much for the helpful advice!  I booked both kids for Wednesday 10/19 in the morning.  I couldn't do the afternoon time you recommended because we had a conflict, but I'm going to work hard to make sure DS makes it back for the parade.

Truly appreciate your help!



Berlioz70 said:


> Party admission is the same as Park admission, so you are good to go!
> 
> Historically is hard, as last year was the first year they were extended (In 2009 the League was already open late, they didn't cut back on hours until 2010).
> 
> Last year, if I recall, the decision was not made until mid-August. Mostly because they watched the reservations for MNSSHP dates and discovered how incredibly booked they were. So they extended the hours only a couple weeks prior too.
> 
> 
> 
> The league does have shirt options. They change all the time which is why none are pictured in the first post.
> 
> One popular shirt right now has a bone look. The popular female option is a blue/green shirt with a mermaid (for the upcoming movie).
> 
> I did a quick google search and could not find either shirt in an image.
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend making a reservation at about 2:45, then participating in the 4:15 parade, then watching the 4:25 Pirate Tutorial.
> 
> Keep in mind, if you visit on a night with MNSSHP, then there will not be a parade.


----------



## nejjie

Booked my daughter for Nov. 2nd .. she can't wait to be made up like a Pirate


----------



## KELLY

Got my girls booked but still hoping for something on MNSSHP night.  Right now we are on a non mnsshp night.


----------



## shawni

Berlioz-Thanks so much for all of your help. Hopefully, we will see you on the 13th. We are leaving tomorrow and I guess I should make sure I have everything together.


----------



## ewerstruly

I'm still crossing my fingers that they plan to extend hours. I got my MNSSHP tickets in the mail (which say good for 7-midnight) and included on the letter was information on how to call and set up an appt for PL. I got so excited because it was included with the paid party tickets. So, i called, and they said no extended hours yet. But, Surely that's a good sign, right? Since people can't do pl before (at least) 4pm with just the party tickets.


----------



## lsenquiz

ewerstruly said:


> I'm still crossing my fingers that they plan to extend hours. I got my MNSSHP tickets in the mail (which say good for 7-midnight) and included on the letter was information on how to call and set up an appt for PL. I got so excited because it was included with the paid party tickets. So, i called, and they said no extended hours yet. But, Surely that's a good sign, right? Since people can't do pl before (at least) 4pm with just the party tickets.



I have no doubt that they will extend the hours.  They have for the past two(or maybe three) years.  I just have no idea why they are waiting to do it???  It is frustrating calling every other day to be told not yet.


----------



## Berlioz70

lsenquiz said:


> I have no doubt that they will extend the hours.  They have for the past two(or maybe three) years.  I just have no idea why they are waiting to do it???  It is frustrating calling every other day to be told not yet.



They were only extended last year. The year before, the League was open to 7pm everyday already (this was pre all the package changes and the parade - back when it was $50). It didn't exist before that.

I was told it'll be awhile before a decision is made. I believe they are waiting to see what the 4th movie does for business.


----------



## Berlioz70

Info on the new look - I'll update the first post as well!!

Disney Parks Blog - Mermaid Look


----------



## HoltDisney07

Please please please....put a word in that they should consider making this a permanent or at least through the summer option. It is totally awesome! 



Berlioz70 said:


> Info on the new look - I'll update the first post as well!!
> 
> Disney Parks Blog - Mermaid Look


----------



## Berlioz70

If Guest reaction is positive, it may come back for Halloween and then possibly permenant. We did not order tons of the merchandise because we're not sure how it'll go over yet.


----------



## HoltDisney07

I have no doubt it will be a hit. It may even bring in alot of the princesses too.  I sure wish it was available through the summer, cause I would even add on a reservation for myself. 



Berlioz70 said:


> If Guest reaction is positive, it may come back for Halloween and then possibly permenant. We did not order tons of the merchandise because we're not sure how it'll go over yet.


----------



## Delilah1310

Can I ask a newbie question?
Why would a time be considered "too early" for the MNSSHP?
I just got a 12:30 appointment on Sept. 13 & I was thinking that might work well for the party that night.
Will the facepaint wear off or something?
Thanks!


----------



## cinabug

Berlioz70 said:


> Info on the new look - I'll update the first post as well!!
> 
> Disney Parks Blog - Mermaid Look



Ooh.  I'm looking forward to this.  I don't know which choice we'll make, but it's cool to have another one.  We're signed up on June 26, so this should still be available.  Yep, when I say "we," it includes me, and I'm 37.  I'm doing this with my boys (6 & 10) and my little cousin (17).  My cousin and I have to decided to have a shamelessly good time on our trip, including dressing up.  I did let my mom (58) off the hook on this particular experience, since she would totally hate it.


----------



## RealLittleMermaid

I saw this and immediately took off work! I'm going the day before you! I'm 22 and I did the Bibbidi when I was 18 and loved every second of it. I love mermaids and I couldn't be more excited.


----------



## babynala

Wow, great thread.  I'm trying to read thru all of the posts but I had a quick question.  I just booked the PL for my DD and my DS around 11:30 on a MNSSHP day.  We are not planning on going to the party that night.  We are headed to MK on one other day that is not a party night.  I'm not sure if it would be better to do PL on a day when they have the parade?  I think they might enjoy the Pirate Tutorial more but I'm not sure.

So my question is:  should I change the reservation to a non-party day or will they have just as much fun without the pirate parade?

Thanks!


----------



## KELLY

babynala said:


> Wow, great thread.  I'm trying to read thru all of the posts but I had a quick question.  I just booked the PL for my DD and my DS around 11:30 on a MNSSHP day.  We are not planning on going to the party that night.  We are headed to MK on one other day that is not a party night.  I'm not sure if it would be better to do PL on a day when they have the parade?  I think they might enjoy the Pirate Tutorial more but I'm not sure.
> 
> So my question is:  should I change the reservation to a non-party day or will they have just as much fun without the pirate parade?
> 
> Thanks!



We have never done PL before so this is the first.  We did ours for a non MNSSHP night.  Only beacuse we weren't able to get a time after 4pm for the Pl for MNSSHP night.  I'm thinking my girls will really like the parade so we may just keep what we have.


----------



## Delilah1310

KELLY said:


> We have never done PL before so this is the first.  We did ours for a non MNSSHP night.  Only beacuse we weren't able to get a time after 4pm for the Pl for MNSSHP night.  I'm thinking my girls will really like the parade so we may just keep what we have.



Can you please explain why you need to get an appointment "after 4 pm" for a MHSSHP night?
I'm just trying to figure out if my 12:30 appointment on party night will be a problem, but I don't understand why it would be.

obviously, I'm a newbie to it all! 

thanking in advance.


----------



## missbeckd

I just called to make a mermaid appointment and they told me that the mermaid look is being delayed and they don't know when it will definately be there...pooey.


----------



## sc_disdreamer

Thanks for the great information. I love the pics. DD and DS will be going to PL in 22 days. Can't wait! We tried to do it last year but DS got scared. Hoping for better results this time.


----------



## KELLY

Delilah1310 said:


> Can you please explain why you need to get an appointment "after 4 pm" for a MHSSHP night?
> I'm just trying to figure out if my 12:30 appointment on party night will be a problem, but I don't understand why it would be.
> 
> obviously, I'm a newbie to it all!
> 
> thanking in advance.



Beacause we aren't going to the MK during the day.  You can only get into the MK after 4pm for a party night.  Ticket says 7pm but in the past they have allowed 4pm.


----------



## tink too

Berlioz70 - Thank you for posting the details on the mermaid make-over.  Unfortunately we won't be visiting WDW again until next spring, but I know our DD would love this if it was still available. 

We visited PL last October and Pirate Aaron did a fantastic job!


----------



## Berlioz70

Delilah1310 said:


> Can I ask a newbie question?
> Why would a time be considered "too early" for the MNSSHP?
> I just got a 12:30 appointment on Sept. 13 & I was thinking that might work well for the party that night.
> Will the facepaint wear off or something?
> Thanks!



12:30 is great because you'll be right before the RUSH of the afternoon (when waits can reach to two hours). It will wear a little during the day, but people will still recognize a pirate!



babynala said:


> So my question is:  should I change the reservation to a non-party day or will they have just as much fun without the pirate parade?



The parade is an added bonus but not technically part of the experience. I would say less than half even come back for it. It does lead into the 4:25 Tutorial (front row), but the experience itself is only about 10 minutes.



missbeckd said:


> I just called to make a mermaid appointment and they told me that the mermaid look is being delayed and they don't know when it will definately be there...pooey.



LIES!!!!

Do not mention the mermaid when you call - you are not booking a package you are booking a time. There has been A LOT of confusion with the "phone CMs." They will try to get you to book a package, but it doesn't matter. We never see anything you do with them. All we know is your appointment time and number in the party. The rest goes nowhere.

In fact - here's ME with the Mermaid - clearly it's being done!


----------



## crusoe2

If we opt for the Mermaid package, will DD still get a pirate name and take the oath and go in the secret room?


----------



## babynala

Berlioz70 said:


> The parade is an added bonus but not technically part of the experience. I would say less than half even come back for it. It does lead into the 4:25 Tutorial (front row), but the experience itself is only about 10 minutes.
> 
> In fact - here's ME with the Mermaid - clearly it's being done!


Wow, awesome "Mermaid" makeup.  That looks great.  I'm sure it will be a big hit.  I'm looking forward to seeing the new movie but I have to admit that I am 2, possibly 3 movies behind.  

Thanks for the reply to my question.  Do you think that we will have to wait long for our 11:40 appt on a Friday MNSSHP night?  So, why don't they have a parade on the MNSSHP nights?  Is it just because the Pirates are so busy with customers or that they are not available because PL might be open late on those nights?


----------



## Berlioz70

crusoe2 said:


> If we opt for the Mermaid package, will DD still get a pirate name and take the oath and go in the secret room?



Yes to the secret room - but no to the name/oath/pirate coin. Refer to the first post to see everything that's included with the Mermaid package.



babynala said:


> Do you think that we will have to wait long for our 11:40 appt on a Friday MNSSHP night?  So, why don't they have a parade on the MNSSHP nights?  Is it just because the Pirates are so busy with customers or that they are not available because PL might be open late on those nights?



It varies so much based on the day, that it's impossible to know. Kids get scared, it takes them longer to go through or they opt out of the face. We try our best, but every person is different.

The parade is currently done after the League closes. If the pirate hours are extended for MNSSHP, then they cannot do the parade while open and they cannot do it during the party.


----------



## babynala

Sorry - double post as my disboard page crashed.


----------



## cinabug

Berlioz70 said:


> Yes to the secret room - but no to the name/oath/pirate coin.



Hmmm.  This might make the difference to us.  We'll have to think it over.


----------



## Delilah1310

KELLY said:


> Beacause we aren't going to the MK during the day.  You can only get into the MK after 4pm for a party night.  Ticket says 7pm but in the past they have allowed 4pm.



Thank you for the clarification!



			
				Berlioz70 said:
			
		

> 12:30 is great because you'll be right before the RUSH of the afternoon (when waits can reach to two hours). It will wear a little during the day, but people will still recognize a pirate!



And thanks for this re-assurance! 
we are very excited!!!


----------



## ewerstruly

Any talk of extended hours for MNSSHP party nights yet? Fingers are still crossed here. I need a 4:30 pm for 5 people! That would save us $400+ in park tickets (for just three extra hours in the park).


----------



## Berlioz70

Still the same discussion as before. My GUESS is that they'll be extended, but probably only until 5 or 6ish, not to 8 as they were last year.


----------



## ewerstruly

That would work for me!


----------



## princessreilly

I made reservations for this for DD and DS for 2:30 on our first day.  We are driving in on that day and I'm a little concerned about the fact that check in is at 3 and that we will be tired, but I wanted to grab it bc it is the only time I could get and fit it in with my schedule.  They didn't have anything open for the night we are going to MNSSHP. But we are super excited about our appointment and will make it work!  
 I have a question:If I bring DS(2)who does not have an appointment in his own Jack Sparrow outfit.  Can he have his pictures made with his brother and sister when they are done?


----------



## Berlioz70

He will not get his picture in the secret room - but there are photopass photographers that take pictures just outside the league (near the stage, in front of the sign) and he could take some cute group pictures.


----------



## babynala

Berlioz70 said:


> He will not get his picture in the secret room - but there are photopass photographers that take pictures just outside the league (near the stage, in front of the sign) and he could take some cute group pictures.



I'm glad to know that there is a photopass photographer outside the league.  Sounds like a good location to get some group shots of the kids in their pirate garb.  

I really want to say a BIG thank you for this great thread and all of your speedy responses to everyone's questions.  It is greatly appreciated


----------



## GoofyGirl75

Thanks for all of the great info!  My DD7 and DS3 will be there Wednesday... I can't wait! (And they're pretty excited, too!)

I am a little worried about the paint...my kids are really sweaty by nature, and my ds wants the skeleton.  Does anyone know how well that will stay on when sweating?


----------



## Cindy-rella

Does anyone know if they sell any cute pirate t-shirts.  My DS7 is doing the pirate league and I really don't want to go the whole costume route.  A cute pirate mickey t-shirt would be great.  Anyone know if they have these?


----------



## Pixiedust530

Cindy-rella said:


> Does anyone know if they sell any cute pirate t-shirts. My DS7 is doing the pirate league and I really don't want to go the whole costume route. A cute pirate mickey t-shirt would be great. Anyone know if they have these?


 
I just picked up a pirate tee for my DS4 at the Disney Store a couple weeks ago.  It's not a pirate Mickey but says something like (It's a Pirate's Life for Me).  It was really cute.  I looked for it on the disneystore online but they don't have it there.  When i get home I will upload a pic (at work now....multitasking on the DIS...)


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

GoofyGirl75 said:


> I am a little worried about the paint...my kids are really sweaty by nature, and my ds wants the skeleton.  Does anyone know how well that will stay on when sweating?



My son sweats like crazy and we didn't have any problems with the makeup staying on.  This was in August so you get an idea how hot and humid it was that day.


----------



## Berlioz70

The mermaid kicked off today!!! It was great to see them in the league - the girls looked adorable! I got the chance to make over two people, definately looking forward to more mermaids over the next couple of weeks!!




Cindy-rella said:


> Does anyone know if they sell any cute pirate t-shirts.  My DS7 is doing the pirate league and I really don't want to go the whole costume route.  A cute pirate mickey t-shirt would be great.  Anyone know if they have these?



TPL offers a couple t-shirts, they change so frequently I've never bothered to post pictures of them. Currently, we have two girl shirts (mermaids) and two boy shirts. For the boys - one is a very cute black T with a skeleton Pirate on it.


----------



## melnbil

My family (DH, son, and myself) are coming in the 29th!! Can't wait.


----------



## weheartdisney

I bought POTC shirts yesterday at W*M for my boys to wear to the PL.  The shirts are black with a skull on the front w/ Capt Jack beads hanging off the side.  I think it will be way too hot in August for them to dress in costumes.

DH is taking our oldest son tomorrow to see the new POTC movie and he's going to wear his new t-shirt to that as well.


----------



## Cindy-rella

TPL offers a couple t-shirts, they change so frequently I've never bothered to post pictures of them. Currently, we have two girl shirts (mermaids) and two boy shirts. For the boys - one is a very cute black T with a skeleton Pirate on it.[/QUOTE]

Thanks, I can't wait to visit you all!  If the one from the Disney store.



Pixiedust530 said:


> I just picked up a pirate tee for my DS4 at the Disney Store a couple weeks ago.  It's not a pirate Mickey but says something like (It's a Pirate's Life for Me).  It was really cute.  I looked for it on the disneystore online but they don't have it there.  When i get home I will upload a pic (at work now....multitasking on the DIS...)



I am going to see if I can find this.



weheartdisney said:


> I bought POTC shirts yesterday at W*M for my boys to wear to the PL.  The shirts are black with a skull on the front w/ Capt Jack beads hanging off the side.  I think it will be way too hot in August for them to dress in costumes.
> 
> I looked at our WM yesterday and didn't see this.
> 
> Thanks for all your help!  Counting down the days!


----------



## melnbil

Berlioz,

Will you be there on the 29th of May? We have an early appointment at 9:20 and 9:30.


----------



## ewerstruly

Off topic, but I have a huge pink stuffed bear named Berlioz. I've had him since high school and now I'm 39.


----------



## chelebele

Just wanted to post some feedback on this experience. I think my ds was too old for it, and I was a little disappointed about that. He is 11. All of the other kids in there at the time were around 4. I know it depends on when you go, and he did enjoy the experience, but he wanted to wash off the makeup, and made several comments about how this was for "little kids". I was sad. Probably just because he's not a little kid anymore, but I just wanted to give feedback for those of you who want to take older kids. Some may not notice that it's mostly younger kids, but my ds was a little embarrassed. The little ones seemed to love it though.


----------



## Berlioz70

melnbil said:


> Will you be there on the 29th of May? We have an early appointment at 9:20 and 9:30.



Afraid not - my days off are Sat/Sun unless I'm working for someone else.



ewerstruly said:


> Off topic, but I have a huge pink stuffed bear named Berlioz. I've had him since high school and now I'm 39.



LOL!  Aristocats was one of my favorite movies growing up and I already had a pet named Toulouse, so Berlioz was next in line! The movie did come out in 1970 (hence the 70 in my name), perhaps they named your bear after the kitten?


----------



## princessreilly

Just a quick post to say thanks for all the info!


----------



## missbeckd

Berlioz70 said:


> The mermaid kicked off today!!! It was great to see them in the league - the girls looked adorable! I got the chance to make over two people, definately looking forward to more mermaids over the next couple of weeks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TPL offers a couple t-shirts, they change so frequently I've never bothered to post pictures of them. Currently, we have two girl shirts (mermaids) and two boy shirts. For the boys - one is a very cute black T with a skeleton Pirate on it.



Can you tell us what the mermaid tee's look like? We'll be there next Wednesday. My daughter is trying to decide between the mermaid and pirate look. I tried to book her another appointment that week and skip BBB but the days were filled. Thanks so much for all the info!


----------



## Berlioz70

One T is purple/pinkish (adult sizes only). In the background is Whitecap Bay burning down and there is a close up on a mermaids face, with a jeweled tear. It's a stylized modern shirt, designed to hang lose in the mid section and off one shoulder. 

The other is a traditional blue/greenish tank. Same style as a longer undershirt tank.


----------



## shawni

Wanted to say a big thank you to Berlioz again for all of the info. It was great to meet you and such a wonderful surprise that you were even able to do one of our boy's transformation. We got so many compliments and quite a few stares and smiles too throughout the day at the park. They loved it!! The face paint lasted most of the day even with going on Splash Mountain and it being a pretty hot day at the park. Also, my 11-y/o son did not think he would really enjoy this, but he had a great time too! 

This is how our boys' transformation went (before, during, and after). Pic quality is not transferring the best, so I hope this works.


----------



## dznystar

I REALLY want to sign my boys up for PL.  I had no idea it even existed and we go to Disney at least 2-3 times per year.  How strict are they on the 3 year minimum age?  We are going the week before DS' 3rd birthday.


----------



## ladynotatramp

We have an appointment scheduled for our trip in July.  I had a question about the makeup ... is it safe for sensitive skin?  I know my DS will want something on his face but his skin is sensitive.  thanks


----------



## Iron Mouse

.


----------



## Berlioz70

shawni said:


> Wanted to say a big thank you to Berlioz again for all of the info. It was great to meet you and such a wonderful surprise that you were even able to do one of our boy's transformation.



I'm glad your boys had a great time! It was a great surprise that I had your oldest, that worked out wonderfully!



dznystar said:


> I REALLY want to sign my boys up for PL.  I had no idea it even existed and we go to Disney at least 2-3 times per year.  How strict are they on the 3 year minimum age?  We are going the week before DS' 3rd birthday.



If you tell them your son is under 3, then they will not budge because of the makeup testing requirements. He can go through the experience without the face paint.



ladynotatramp said:


> We have an appointment scheduled for our trip in July.  I had a question about the makeup ... is it safe for sensitive skin?  I know my DS will want something on his face but his skin is sensitive.  thanks



The makeup is listed in the first post with a link to the manufacturer's website. In the two years I've worked here, I only know of one person who had a reaction. We also keep the materials list at the location if you would like to read through the ingredients beforehand.



Iron Mouse said:


> I keep hearing that the mermaid makeover package is for the summer only... Is that true? If so boo we wont be going until later on in the year!!



A limited number of supplies are available, once they are out the look will end. It was estimated to last about 6 weeks, and at this point I would say we are still on target for that.


----------



## GoofyGirl75

We did the Pirate's League this past Wednesday, and my kids LOVED it!  So much more fun and a better value than BBB (we brought our own costumes that I ordered online), and my daughter looked prettier as a pirate empress, too!

I do have one question... the pirate lady (Erin) who did my daughter's nails kept calling the black polish something that sounds like "squid ink"-- is that what she was saying?

I'm going to try to post some photos below... my son had Pirate Nick, and he was SO fun!  It was a really fun experience for all of us. 

He kept admiring his lips in the mirror-- the white makeup makes them look red.





Done!





The Pirate Oath





My dd becoming an empress










With Angelica


----------



## HoltDisney07

Just wondering where people are buying their pirate outfits prior to going to Disney? Any suggestions are welcome. I am trying to find one for my 7yr old daughter, 5yr old son and 3yr old son. I wish Disney had a better selection at the Disney store. 

Thanks!


----------



## dznystar

I'm SOOO bummed.  Just got off the phone with PL and they are completely booked the day I wanted to take my boys.  I went ahead and took a reservation for 2 days later, but not sure if it will work with my schedule.  I wanted to do a whole surprise for them in the morning with a package that had a certificate for PL and costumes.  Not sure what to do now...


----------



## GoofyGirl75

HoltDisney07 said:


> Just wondering where people are buying their pirate outfits prior to going to Disney? Any suggestions are welcome. I am trying to find one for my 7yr old daughter, 5yr old son and 3yr old son. I wish Disney had a better selection at the Disney store.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi!  I'm not sure if we're allowed to post links to Amazon here, but this is where I got my kids' costumes.  You can see them in the photos I took a few posts back.

Here is my son's: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000HNFJBA

I was very impressed with the quality of his.  I think I only paid $15 for it, but I would say it's even worth $30-- it comes with a hat with attached hair, but we didn't use that part with TPL, since he got a bandana.  We'll probably use it for halloween though--it's super cute. 

Here is my daughter's:  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000GWH9Y2

It is much more cheaply made than my son's, but still looked cute on her. (Very lightweight material.)  I wouldn't pay more than $15-$16 for it (but I'm cheap!) 

Amazon has a huge selection, so just do a search.  

(If it's not okay for me to post this here, someone let me know and I'll remove it.) 

Good luck.


----------



## YukiPhnx

What a great thread! I did Pirate's League back in August and had a great time. Here are the pictures we took!

I chose to do the Multi-eyed Jack look. Instead of buying a costume, I just dressed pirate-y. I put my hair up in a bun and was wearing my Minnie mouse headband. I love what the CM did with my bandana.

Before:










During: 
The extra eyes they put on my cheeks are temporary tattoos. Everything else is painted on.






























All done!










My DBF wore the eye patch and fake teeth.





If you're wondering, I'm 22. I had a great time at the Pirate's League and got a LOT of attention!

The only thing I didn't like was that the beard paint smudged VERY easily, but that could've been due to the August heat.

PS. I was wearing contacts, so my DBF suggested I do this picture, haha.


----------



## WDWsBFF

So sorry if someone's asked this before but I'm hoping to get the mermaid transformation for myself done here soon...Is it absolutely necessary to make a reservation or are walk-ups accepted? 

Also, I'm not sure what the transformation includes exactly but is it a look that is meant to last a day or more than that?

Thanks for the input! You all are awesome!


----------



## Berlioz70

WDWsBFF said:


> So sorry if someone's asked this before but I'm hoping to get the mermaid transformation for myself done here soon...Is it absolutely necessary to make a reservation or are walk-ups accepted?
> 
> Also, I'm not sure what the transformation includes exactly but is it a look that is meant to last a day or more than that?
> 
> Thanks for the input! You all are awesome!



You're not the first to ask... so I've just added your question to the FAQ on the first post (and copied it below you for).

The looks are only designed to last one day, you'll want to wash your face before sleeping. Additionally, the packages are listed on the first post with the items included (and pictures of the mermaid nail polish).



Berlioz70 said:


> Is an appointment required?
> Yes. The Pirates League can be booked 180 days in advance. Due to the popularity of the 4th movie, the League is booking up about 2-3 weeks in advance. If you are unable to make an appointment you can attempt to walk-in, but the majority of people are turned away.
> 
> Each morning the reservations are re-evaluated for the day and some additional slots may be open (sometimes just one or two, sometimes it's closer to eight or nine). These slots are filled on a first come first serve basis. If you walk-in right at 9 they will schedule you for later in the day, based on the openings. By 9:30-10:00 all of these slots are typically filled and no additional walk-ins are taken.


----------



## dznystar

Does anyone have a photo of the mermaid shirts they have in the shop outside PL?  I'll be there in 2 weeks and thinking I might sign myself up too, lol.  

Also, I know they only do 2 pirates at a time, and all children have to be accompanied by an adult.  Can I go at the same time as DS and be maybe in the chair next to him or do I have to watch him?


----------



## WDWsBFF

Berlioz70 said:


> You're not the first to ask... so I've just added your question to the FAQ on the first post (and copied it below you for).
> 
> The looks are only designed to last one day, you'll want to wash your face before sleeping. Additionally, the packages are listed on the first post with the items included (and pictures of the mermaid nail polish).





Ah, sorry for being a repeat asker. It didn't dawn on me to check the first post. Still learning I guess. 


Anyhoo, thanks for answering back. Blah I'll probably have to skip it cause I bet I can't get a reservation at this point in time. Oh well, I'm still going to the World which is what counts!


----------



## pilferk

HoltDisney07 said:


> Just wondering where people are buying their pirate outfits prior to going to Disney? Any suggestions are welcome. I am trying to find one for my 7yr old daughter, 5yr old son and 3yr old son. I wish Disney had a better selection at the Disney store.
> 
> Thanks!



We got our costumes (for me and my 6 year old son) via amazon.com.

I looked a ton of other places, over the course of about 3 months, and eventually found what I wanted on amazon for a good price.  Took some time (there were price drops on amazon, eventually) because the prices were just way more than I considered reasonable.


----------



## Berlioz70

dznystar said:


> Also, I know they only do 2 pirates at a time, and all children have to be accompanied by an adult.  Can I go at the same time as DS and be maybe in the chair next to him or do I have to watch him?



For info on how groups with more than 2 people, check the first post.

You will go in at the same time and be sat shortly after one another. Chairs are sat based on availability, so you may end up next to each other, but there's a greater chance you will not.



WDWsBFF said:


> Ah, sorry for being a repeat asker. It didn't dawn on me to check the first post. Still learning I guess.



No worries - I usually answer questions directly, but once I get it enough times I figure it's best to add it in the first post (it wasn't there when you asked). That's why I just added it last night.


----------



## HoltDisney07

Thanks for the Amazon suggestions for the outfits. I'm stoked! I got all three kids outfits for only $50!


----------



## KELLY

HoltDisney07 said:


> Just wondering where people are buying their pirate outfits prior to going to Disney? Any suggestions are welcome. I am trying to find one for my 7yr old daughter, 5yr old son and 3yr old son. I wish Disney had a better selection at the Disney store.
> 
> Thanks!



I ordered these from Etsy.  I didn't really want a costume.  I got each of the girls one of these and a pink skort to go with it.
http://ny-image2.etsy.com/il_fullxfull.211581310.jpg


----------



## Berlioz70

We've noticed that a lot of people are starting to visit the Bazaar shop first to purchase a t-shirt then check-in with us for the experience. They have a lot of options over there as well!


----------



## ewerstruly

I sew and so I'm making all of our matching pirate outfits. So exciting! I am absolutlely loving all of these transformation photos! I have stopped checking on those PL extended hours for our late October trip. I was calling everyday. For now, we're all set up for a full day at the park on our MNSSHP night. All five us us will join the league.


----------



## shawni

ewerstruly said:


> I sew and so I'm making all of our matching pirate outfits. So exciting! I am absolutlely loving all of these transformation photos! I have stopped checking on those PL extended hours for our late October trip. I was calling everyday. For now, we're all set up for a full day at the park on our MNSSHP night. All five us us will join the league.



Have a great time! It is so much fun!


----------



## CatManDoo

My DS7 is booked for this in a couple of weeks at 3:30.  Does that mean he'll miss the parade?  I wish someone had mentioned that to me when I reserved and I would've made it a little earlier.    The reason I made it later is because we're doing Cinderella's Royal Table that night with his DS7 and two of his cousins, all of whom are getting BBB'ed.  That should be fun, but I hate that he's going to miss the parade.


----------



## Berlioz70

Each day is different, there is a chance he'll make it, but odds are against you. Even if the League only has a 10 minute wait, you would still miss it. If there is no wait the process takes 30-45 min, so you would just make it.

If you indicate that you're interested in the parade right when you check in they can write it on the form. This does not mean you can bypass a wait, but once in the chair the Pirate Master will try to go faster. I also recommend checking in the full 20 min early (3:10).


----------



## GoofyGirl75

The lady at TPL who did my daughter's transformation kept referring to her black nail polish as something that sounded like "squid ink"... can you tell me if that's what she was saying?

If so, would she have called the pink polish something else?  Just curious.


----------



## KatyTheFairyPrincess

You go off the boards for a couple of years and miss something amazing likt TPL appearing! I'm coming "home" for my 21st next year and was planning on getting my hair done at BBB again but now I'm torn between the pirate and the princess inside of me! ?
Maybe I could persuade OH and Mum to have it done with me since it's my birthday! Ooo decisions!!


----------



## Berlioz70

GoofyGirl75 said:


> The lady at TPL who did my daughter's transformation kept referring to her black nail polish as something that sounded like "squid ink"... can you tell me if that's what she was saying?
> 
> If so, would she have called the pink polish something else?  Just curious.



I actually have no idea what she was calling it. I shared with her your previous post (also with Nick) but she has not replied. Sorry!


----------



## GoofyGirl75

Berlioz70 said:


> I actually have no idea what she was calling it. I shared with her your previous post (also with Nick) but she has not replied. Sorry!



lol, that's okay, thanks for trying!   It's not a big deal... later that day I referred to it as "squinting", and my dd was like "Mooooom.... she was calling it SQUID INK.  Not squinting."  So now I call it squinting just to annoy her.


----------



## Berlioz70

Just heard back from Erin:


> Hahaha, oh my. It is squid ink, and the pink is, too. You just have to feed the squid cotton candy and tickle it to make its ink turn pink.


----------



## GoofyGirl75

Berlioz70 said:


> Just heard back from Erin:



LOL, awesome, thanks so much!  Of course, now I'm getting "I told you so" from my dd, but that's okay.  

Thanks again!


----------



## Lidian

Pirate's League visit review:  May 25th, 2011
Picture heavy, my apologies if its too much.

Thanks to this thread, we decided to book a PL experience for DD9 and DS5.  DD9 is a major PotC fan, so I knew this would be more her style than BBB (though, she adores the Princesses as well).

We scheduled a 12:20 appointment and arrived early.  The Pirate at the desk gave DD the option of the Emporess or Mermaid and let DS look over the sheet to pick his new look.  DD quickly picked Mermaid, while DS picked Multi-eyed Jack.  The Pirate informed DS that he'd have to keep his eyes closed, but DS wasn't game for that.  I asked if they could do it without painting the eyes on his eyes and they said, "No, he'll have to choose another look."  DS burst into tears.  He didn't want any of the other looks, but he didn't want them painting his eyes.  (He was scared and misunderstanding.)  DH told him to put him down for the Captain Hook look and I tried to calm DS5 down.  At this point, he moved from being heartbroken to terrified.  Once I promised him a hook to go along with his new face, he perked up and got excited.

TPL was backed up, and it was closing in on 1pm before we were called.

DS5 got to pick a new name.  He loved Lonnie and Lonnie was soo great interacting with DS!  He was merrily named Johnny Bilgerat and was later awarded documents to prove it!

DD9 was upset that she didn't get a new name, but Lonnie told her that her name was THE perfect mermaid name and then told her a story.  She was in heaven!

Pirate Jenn took DS5 and Pirate Sara took DD9.  I asked both Pirates if it was okay to take pictures - I didn't want the flash to disrupt their AMAZING work on transforming my kids!  They told us to go ahead and take as many as we wanted.  I did.  lol
































After Pirate Jenn was finished, DS5 had to take the oath.  Pirate Jenn was absolutely hilarious and wonderful with DS5.  














After he took the oath, she told him to sit tight and brought him a hook (that I requested, it was extra - around $3 or so).  Once he had his sword and hook, he was ready!  But DD9 wasn't finished yet.

Pirate Sara turned DD9 into an almost unrecognizable girl!  She looked AMAZING!  I know that the mermaid look is supposed to be a temporary option, but I truly hope they make it permanent.  DD9 looked stunning!






































After the new mermaid was announced, the kids got their sashes (a pirate one, and a water one, so DD could remain on land) and went into the secret room!

I don't recall the Pirate who was in the Secret Room, but the kids absolutely had a blast with him!!!  Upon our departure from the Secret Room, we were shown the pictures he took.  Of course, I had to order them both.  DD even wanted the Shattered nail polish, so we picked it up as well.










I truly can not wait for our next visit to WDW so we can book another experience.  Watching the kids have fun really made me wish I booked the experience for myself as well.  But that's the perfect reason to go back next year, right?

I also wanted to add ...

DS5 had the black paint all over his face by dinner time.  DH took him into the bathroom to wash him up, the soap in the bathroom got the paint right off.  I had been worried about forgetting makeup remover.  DD's makeup, on the other hand, was a bit harder to wash off.  She still had some blue around the eyes the next day, but it did eventually wear off.

Both kids adored the extra interactions they got from characters and CMs around the park that day.  Many CMs stopped DD since they had not seen the mermaid look before.  A couple CMs said that most of the mermaids they saw looked mean, but DD looked like a nice one.  lol  The Princesses were afraid that DS was there to kidnap them and DS had a blast trying to convince them he was a friendly pirate.  Again, I can't wait to do this experience again!


----------



## KELLY

Thanks for sharing your experience.  I have the mermaids tear nail polish on my nails now.  Both of my girls want to do the princess one but I haven't  told them about the mermaid since it is only tempory and we leave in September. 

If they have it I'm sure one of the girls will choose it.  

Thanks again.  I already plan on getting the pictures.  What was the price of a picture?


----------



## Lidian

KELLY said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience.  I have the mermaids tear nail polish on my nails now.  Both of my girls want to do the princess one but I haven't  told them about the mermaid since it is only tempory and we leave in September.
> 
> If they have it I'm sure one of the girls will choose it.
> 
> Thanks again.  I already plan on getting the pictures.  What was the price of a picture?



It was $14.95 per picture with the mat (plus tax, I believe).  I think she said $9.95 per without the mat.  We loved the mats, so I bought the picture for each child with the mat.  Once we purchased the pictures, they gave us a slip to take to the Photopass Kiosk to have the pictures added to our CD as well, so we could print more later, and see the different ones the photographer took.


----------



## KELLY

Lidian said:


> It was $14.95 per picture with the mat (plus tax, I believe).  I think she said $9.95 per without the mat.  We loved the mats, so I bought the picture for each child with the mat.  Once we purchased the pictures, they gave us a slip to take to the Photopass Kiosk to have the pictures added to our CD as well, so we could print more later, and see the different ones the photographer took.




We get a photobook with our package this year so I do want those added.  

Thanks


----------



## Parla

I am so confused as to what to do.  I currently have DH and DS signed up for TPL during our October trip.  DD is signed up for BBB.  However she wants to be Rapunzel and they don't have Rapunzel anymore (was limited to movie release?).  Now she hears about the mermaid makeover and wants that but it won't be available when we take our trip.  She says she would rather be a pirate if she can't be Rapunzel.  Arrrrrgh!  Should I make another reservation for her at TPL and then just check the week before we go to see what everybody is offering and cancel the one she doesn't want?  Also, if the rest of the family does TPL then shouldn't I?


----------



## stephgles

Parla said:


> I am so confused as to what to do.  I currently have DH and DS signed up for TPL during our October trip.  DD is signed up for BBB.  However she wants to be Rapunzel and they don't have Rapunzel anymore (was limited to movie release?).  Now she hears about the mermaid makeover and wants that but it won't be available when we take our trip.  She says she would rather be a pirate if she can't be Rapunzel.  Arrrrrgh!  Should I make another reservation for her at TPL and then just check the week before we go to see what everybody is offering and cancel the one she doesn't want?  Also, if the rest of the family does TPL then shouldn't I?



You can bring your own custome to BBB and right now Disney stores have the older style on sale. For the mermaid league and believe it is just for a few months


----------



## 1girln3boys

My boys had so much fun doing it.  A word of advise though try to talk your kids out of getting the all white one with the black eyes.  Took us forever to get the black off their eyes.  The next day they both looked like they were wearing eye liner.  
Some of the makeup artist were more in character then the rest.  
After they were done we were leaving and the girl pirate from the new movie was outside and there was no line so they got their picture taking with her dressed as pirates.


----------



## Parla

stephgles said:


> You can bring your own custome to BBB and right now Disney stores have the older style on sale. For the mermaid league and believe it is just for a few months



Thanks, I did look around a couple of months ago when I first started getting my ADRs together.  The dress that's on sale on the website is only is XXS.  The other one is $44.50.  I would hate to buy bits and pieces and then get there and see they have something better and pay again.  My daughter is so funny though.  She just walked in the room while I was fretting about TPL vs. BBB and grabbed an Ariel doll off the shelf.  Then she said, "Mom, I don't know why you're freaking out did you forget about her?  If they don't have Rapunzel I can still be a mermaid!"    Eight year olds.


----------



## pilferk

Parla said:


> Thanks, I did look around a couple of months ago when I first started getting my ADRs together.  The dress that's on sale on the website is only is XXS.  The other one is $44.50.  I would hate to buy bits and pieces and then get there and see they have something better and pay again.  My daughter is so funny though.  She just walked in the room while I was fretting about TPL vs. BBB and grabbed an Ariel doll off the shelf.  Then she said, "Mom, I don't know why you're freaking out did you forget about her?  If they don't have Rapunzel I can still be a mermaid!"    Eight year olds.



Not sure when your trip is:

We were looking high and low for a Rapunzel costume/dress, and found them all sold out.

I went do the Disney store in hopes of finding some "leftovers"...and while they had a few, they were the wrong size.  

I was told they were discontinued because they would be releasing a new "version" late this summer.  I've done some poking around and found pre-sales on a deluxe version slated for summer of 2011 (likely released for Halloween?).  So you may find something as you get closer to September/October.


----------



## KELLY

Parla said:


> I am so confused as to what to do.  I currently have DH and DS signed up for TPL during our October trip.  DD is signed up for BBB.  However she wants to be Rapunzel and they don't have Rapunzel anymore (was limited to movie release?).  Now she hears about the mermaid makeover and wants that but it won't be available when we take our trip.  She says she would rather be a pirate if she can't be Rapunzel.  Arrrrrgh!  Should I make another reservation for her at TPL and then just check the week before we go to see what everybody is offering and cancel the one she doesn't want?  Also, if the rest of the family does TPL then shouldn't I?





Parla said:


> Thanks, I did look around a couple of months ago when I first started getting my ADRs together.  The dress that's on sale on the website is only is XXS.  The other one is $44.50.  I would hate to buy bits and pieces and then get there and see they have something better and pay again.  My daughter is so funny though.  She just walked in the room while I was fretting about TPL vs. BBB and grabbed an Ariel doll off the shelf.  Then she said, "Mom, I don't know why you're freaking out did you forget about her?  If they don't have Rapunzel I can still be a mermaid!"    Eight year olds.



I here you one of my girls wanted BBB the other PL.  Well the youngest now wants PL.  Lucky for me I was able to get a reservation fairly easy.  But I made sure to get the PL one before cancling BBB.  I haven't even shown my oldest the mermaid package since it is only limited.  I know sometimes they keep things around longer but I don't want her disappointed.  My oldest wants the empress package and my younger dd wants captin hook.


----------



## princessreilly

I wish they would extend the mermaid makeover. I'm going in September and DD and my niece want to do this. I keep telling them they might not have it and they may have to be pirates.


----------



## Parla

pilferk said:


> Not sure when your trip is:
> 
> We were looking high and low for a Rapunzel costume/dress, and found them all sold out.
> 
> I went do the Disney store in hopes of finding some "leftovers"...and while they had a few, they were the wrong size.
> 
> I was told they were discontinued because they would be releasing a new "version" late this summer.  I've done some poking around and found pre-sales on a deluxe version slated for summer of 2011 (likely released for Halloween?).  So you may find something as you get closer to September/October.



Oh thanks, I'm so focused on our trip I didn't even think about the new Halloween costumes coming out at the end of summer.  Our trip is October 15.  I'm thinking I could order it September 17 or so and then if they have a nicer costume there can't I ship it back from the resort?



KELLY said:


> I here you one of my girls wanted BBB the other PL.  Well the youngest now wants PL.  Lucky for me I was able to get a reservation fairly easy.  But I made sure to get the PL one before cancling BBB.  I haven't even shown my oldest the mermaid package since it is only limited.  I know sometimes they keep things around longer but I don't want her disappointed.  My oldest wants the empress package and my younger dd wants captin hook.





princessreilly said:


> I wish they would extend the mermaid makeover. I'm going in September and DD and my niece want to do this. I keep telling them they might not have it and they may have to be pirates.



I guess it's possible they could extend it if it does really well.  Thank goodness for Berlioz keeping us all up to date.


----------



## Berlioz70

Looks like you might be interested in knowing more about the Mermaid...

The Mermaid is offered in conjunction with OPI (hence the nail polishes), and that's the reason it's offered for a limited time or while supplies last (aka, once we're out of nail polish, the package ends). 

If the Mermaid is considered popular (which I personally think it is), the Mermaid may be extended or come back for Halloween. HOWEVER, that will be a modified Mermaid, not likely to include the Nail Polish. So there will have to be some decisions made about what the new package would include, pricing, etc.

My GUESS, Mermaid will end (still on target for about 6 weeks). It will be reevaluated, then come back in a different form for Halloween. Nothing has been announced or communicated, that's just what I think.


----------



## pilferk

Berlioz70 said:


> Looks like you might be interested in knowing more about the Mermaid...
> 
> The Mermaid is offered in conjunction with OPI (hence the nail polishes), and that's the reason it's offered for a limited time or while supplies last (aka, once we're out of nail polish, the package ends).
> 
> If the Mermaid is considered popular (which I personally think it is), the Mermaid may be extended or come back for Halloween. HOWEVER, that will be a modified Mermaid, not likely to include the Nail Polish. So there will have to be some decisions made about what the new package would include, pricing, etc.
> 
> My GUESS, Mermaid will end (still on target for about 6 weeks). It will be reevaluated, then come back in a different form for Halloween. Nothing has been announced or communicated, that's just what I think.



Quick question:

IF they "modified" the mermaid to omit the nail polish

BUT you brought your own OPI polish with you

do you think a deal could be struck with your Pirate Transformation Specialist to apply the nail polish?

They're selling the mini lacquer kits for under $10 on amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/OPI-Pirates-C...LX5S/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1308141903&sr=8-2

We ordered (and have gotten them already) 6 of them a couple weeks ago, just to have around the house.  The girls (who already have a BBB appointment that day) are considering doing the Mermaid package instead.


----------



## Parla

Berlioz70 said:


> Looks like you might be interested in knowing more about the Mermaid...
> 
> The Mermaid is offered in conjunction with OPI (hence the nail polishes), and that's the reason it's offered for a limited time or while supplies last (aka, once we're out of nail polish, the package ends).
> 
> If the Mermaid is considered popular (which I personally think it is), the Mermaid may be extended or come back for Halloween. HOWEVER, that will be a modified Mermaid, not likely to include the Nail Polish. So there will have to be some decisions made about what the new package would include, pricing, etc.
> 
> My GUESS, Mermaid will end (still on target for about 6 weeks). It will be reevaluated, then come back in a different form for Halloween. Nothing has been announced or communicated, that's just what I think.



Thank you!  That's very interesting.  I didn't realize it was a deal with OPI.  I loved the movie but can honestly say I didn't notice the mermaid's nails.    I'm sure DD would like that nail polish though.    It does make sense they would continue something without the deal further down the road.  Have we told you lately we love you?


----------



## Berlioz70

pilferk said:


> Quick question:
> 
> IF they "modified" the mermaid to omit the nail polish
> 
> BUT you brought your own OPI polish with you
> 
> do you think a deal could be struck with your Pirate Transformation Specialist to apply the nail polish?



I'm guessing the Mermaid will probably still have some kind of polish, just not OPI; so they will likely apply whatever is being offered. You can always put on polish beforehand (to be honest, you can probably do it better than most of us, especially the guys). If polish is already on the nails, then your DD can decline another color (but you would still get to take it home as part of the package). 



Parla said:


> Thank you!  That's very interesting.  I didn't realize it was a deal with OPI.  I loved the movie but can honestly say I didn't notice the mermaid's nails.    I'm sure DD would like that nail polish though.    It does make sense they would continue something without the deal further down the road.  Have we told you lately we love you?



LOL - the nails were as obvious as the brightly blue and green colored eyes!  As we say at the League, Piracy is not about Accuracy.


----------



## anorman

I just booked the pirates league for my two DDs (8 & 10) for August.  They loved the BBB when they did it 3 years ago.  This time it's a surprise!


----------



## flipflopmom

Berlioz70 said:


> My GUESS, Mermaid will end (still on target for about 6 weeks). It will be reevaluated, then come back in a different form for Halloween. Nothing has been announced or communicated, that's just what I think.



You have to be one of the most helpful people I know!   We have appts. on July 7th at 10:25 for our 2 girls, 11 and 4.  I am pretty sure the 4 year old will choose Mermaid and not sure about 11 year old.  When I called to book, she just reserved chairs instead of packages since this is a surprise and I didn't want to ask them.  Does that mess you guys up?  And you recommend checking in 20 minutes early?  Good to know!  

If you are there, please say hello if you can!    We're pretty easy to spot!


----------



## Berlioz70

> When I called to book, she just reserved chairs instead of packages since this is a surprise and I didn't want to ask them. Does that mess you guys up?



That is absolutely fine!! We actually never see what "package" you book, we're not sure why they even ask, we just follow chair occupancy.

And yep, 20 minutes ahead of time is fine. If we are running late sometimes that extra 20 min can be hard to wait with a child, so checking in on time is fine as well. We try to take people in early if at all possible.


----------



## Berlioz70

LOL - sorry posted in the wrong thread!


----------



## Berlioz70

Just heard from the pirates - the Mermaid is officially wrapping up tomorrow. Still no word if there are plans to bring it back for MNSSHP, but consider it gone for the rest of the summer.


----------



## princessreilly

Berlioz70 said:


> Just heard from the pirates - the Mermaid is officially wrapping up tomorrow. Still no word if there are plans to bring it back for MNSSHP, but consider it gone for the rest of the summer.



 So sad.  Crossing my fingers that they bring it back.


----------



## snowangel72

Thanks for the thread! I knew nothing about this but I happily booked this instead of our princesses lunch. yay! The kids are going to have so much doing something "new" to them. yay!


----------



## Chicago Mo

Have no idea if this was answered earlier? 
we did the pirates league and i highly recommend this. well worth the money!!!!!!!!!! One of the best experiences we had. my question is can i request the same people that i had last year??? 
I saw you had posted a few ways to remove the makeup.. that black gave us a H*!! of a time getting it off my little skeleton! he walked around the rest of the trip with black eyeliner!!
What kind of foam? does shaving cream really work?!?
we are going in November 12-the 19th  would you know if it is really busy at that time?
Sorry for the tons of questions!!!


----------



## Chicago Mo

Berlioz70 said:


> I shared your pictures with Ken, the Pirate Master, he remembers your DD being quite the pirate and stating that she was not scared of anyone! Thanks for posting them!!



Ken was one of the people i was wondering if i could request!!! he was amazing!!! he did an amazing job on my daughter! made her completely comfortable Gina (Mary?) was another one who did my son (i have triplets) i wish i know how to post a picture! ha ha ha


----------



## Chicago Mo

bearlyanne said:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/105623...hkey=Gv1sRgCPfA3fGdmI6XYg#5544445458590034194
> 
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/105623...hkey=Gv1sRgCPfA3fGdmI6XYg#5544445540131267410
> 
> Images from our trip last May. Pirates' League was both my dd and my favorite part of the trip, even more so  than BBB



This is an amazing picture and i LOVE THE Dress!!! Was that home made?


----------



## Berlioz70

Chicago Mo said:


> my question is can i request the same people that i had last year???
> 
> What kind of foam? does shaving cream really work?!?
> 
> we are going in November 12-the 19th  would you know if it is really busy at that time?



You can request Pirate Masters! It will depend on if they're working that particular day and what their role is. If they're working the front Quartermaster desk then they will not likely be able to go inside to a chair. But if they are already working a chair then it's no problem, if you don't mind waiting a little longer.

Ken is still there, Gina Marie is no longer there regularly (she picks up every couple of months), any idea who the 3rd person is?

I used the pink foam Clinique to wash off Cursed... and I've been cursed about 15 times... works like a charm. I've never used shaving creme, but everyone has said that it works (guys swear by it).

Everyday is busy. We are not really reflective of park attendance because we have such a small number of pirates a day. It's just a matter of if we fill up a month in advance (like when the movie released) or maybe just a day or two in advance.


----------



## Pixiedust530

This thread is absolutely fantastic!!  I am one of those patiently (OK....maybe NOT so patiently) waiting to see if/when hours are extended for MNSSHP nights.

Berlioz....have you heard anything recently? Do you know IF they will be extended and if so, WHEN?  I have an 3:10 appt on the day we are attending MNSSHP, but as it stands, I will have to upgrade our tix to park hoppers in order to get in before 4pm.  I would love to be able to snag a 4:15 or 4:30 appt and just come on on our MNSSHP tix!


----------



## Berlioz70

Last I heard, they still weren't sure IF they were going to. My understanding is that there were a lot of Guest complaints last year because MNSSHP averages very long waits and many Guests missed the first couple of hours at the party while waiting at TPL.

IF they decide to extend, it's not likely to be as late as it was in the past. Maybe just an extra hour or so.

Again, nothing has been decided or announced. Last year they didn't extend the hours until August (if I remember correctly) so there is still some time to make that decision.


----------



## Pixiedust530

Berlioz70 said:


> Last I heard, they still weren't sure IF they were going to. My understanding is that there were a lot of Guest complaints last year because MNSSHP averages very long waits and many Guests missed the first couple of hours at the party while waiting at TPL.
> 
> IF they decide to extend, it's not likely to be as late as it was in the past. Maybe just an extra hour or so.
> 
> Again, nothing has been decided or announced. Last year they didn't extend the hours until August (if I remember correctly) so there is still some time to make that decision.



Thanks for the heads up! You are FANTASTIC!!! I can see how people would be frustrated if they missed a lot of the party.  Extending just an hour would accomodate me...assuming I could get that appt!   Either way, I will make it work.  I know my so will LOVE this!!!


----------



## Berlioz70

Glad to help - hopefully you'll know soon. We joke that the Guests will know before we do, but if I hear anything I'll be sure to post it!


----------



## Chicago Mo

Berlioz70 said:


> You can request Pirate Masters! It will depend on if they're working that particular day and what their role is. If they're working the front Quartermaster desk then they will not likely be able to go inside to a chair. But if they are already working a chair then it's no problem, if you don't mind waiting a little longer.
> 
> Ken is still there, Gina Marie is no longer there regularly (she picks up every couple of months), any idea who the 3rd person is?
> 
> I used the pink foam Clinique to wash off Cursed... and I've been cursed about 15 times... works like a charm. I've never used shaving creme, but everyone has said that it works (guys swear by it).
> 
> Everyday is busy. We are not really reflective of park attendance because we have such a small number of pirates a day. It's just a matter of if we fill up a month in advance (like when the movie released) or maybe just a day or two in advance.



NOOOOOOOO!!! she can't NOT be there!! LOL
I made my reservations!!! i requested both Ken and Gina Marie! for November 16 9:10am! Please tell her to come in for that day??? HA KIDDING!
we went there in October last year my triplets LOVED IT! (although one son chickened out at the last minute...then kicked himself in the butt for not doing it...)
This year he is all over it. my Daughter is backing out for pixies dust in the hair. 
ANYWAY while we were there i looked around and saw that none of the other Artists weren't as outgoing!! 
The time we were there Gina Marie (thanks for the name) Brother's Girlfriend came in to surprise him. she never stopped kept in character and still kept up with the banter with Ken. I really never laughed so hard!!


----------



## Berlioz70

Chicago Mo said:


> NOOOOOOOO!!! she can't NOT be there!! LOL
> I made my reservations!!! i requested both Ken and Gina Marie! for November 16 9:10am!



So sorry - but I'll let her know. She'll be happy to hear she's wanted!

I'm curious how you were able to request someone on the phone (not that you'd know), as we only take requests day of. Meaning, someone took your "request" and it went no where. I get easily frustrated when the CMs on the phone make false promises... sorry you got the end of one!

My other pet peeve is when someone asks a Guest which package they want beforehand on the phone - that info is erased and go no where as well. ARRGH


----------



## Rachael1004

Since there is a Pirate watching this thread, I thought I'd ask when the best time to book a reservation is. We're heading to MK the Tues following Labor Day, and the booking person I spoke to on the phone said that I'd just need to call to make a reservation the morning I wanted to go in. However, I've noticed a few people talking about it being booked up days/weeks/months in advance. Also, what number should I call? Thanks!!


----------



## Berlioz70

Rachael1004 said:


> Since there is a Pirate watching this thread, I thought I'd ask when the best time to book a reservation is. We're heading to MK the Tues following Labor Day, and the booking person I spoke to on the phone said that I'd just need to call to make a reservation the morning I wanted to go in. However, I've noticed a few people talking about it being booked up days/weeks/months in advance. Also, what number should I call? Thanks!!



Oh my... was your booking person a Disney CM? I hope not. Yes... make your appointment now! We are always full, typically fill up a day or two in advance, but with the recent movie we fill up weeks in advance.

407-WDW-CREW


----------



## bjakmom

Pixiedust530 said:


> Thanks for the heads up! You are FANTASTIC!!! I can see how people would be frustrated if they missed a lot of the party.  Extending just an hour would accomodate me...assuming I could get that appt!   Either way, I will make it work.  I know my so will LOVE this!!!



I am in the same position with a 330 appt for DGrD on MNSSHP night.  I'm not worried about using a park ticket as we need to use one for our AK Sunrise Safari that morning - I was just hoping for an extra hour or two so I could get a longer nap between the two events.  Thanks for keeping us informed.


----------



## KELLY

Berlioz70 said:


> So sorry - but I'll let her know. She'll be happy to hear she's wanted!
> 
> I'm curious how you were able to request someone on the phone (not that you'd know), as we only take requests day of. Meaning, someone took your "request" and it went no where. I get easily frustrated when the CMs on the phone make false promises... sorry you got the end of one!
> 
> My other pet peeve is when someone asks a Guest which package they want beforehand on the phone - that info is erased and go no where as well. ARRGH



I thought that was a odd question when I made my reservation.  I have girls so the cm assumed I wanted the empress package. I just said sure but I know my youngest will choose something diffrent.  I didn't question her beacuse I figured it probably didn't matter?  



Thanks


----------



## Chicago Mo

Berlioz70 said:


> So sorry - but I'll let her know. She'll be happy to hear she's wanted!
> 
> I'm curious how you were able to request someone on the phone (not that you'd know), as we only take requests day of. Meaning, someone took your "request" and it went no where. I get easily frustrated when the CMs on the phone make false promises... sorry you got the end of one!
> 
> My other pet peeve is when someone asks a Guest which package they want beforehand on the phone - that info is erased and go no where as well. ARRGH



I called yesterday and asked if i could make a request of two artists and she said yes she would put it on the reservation notes! this makes me a bit scared now! never asked about the packages... Didn't want to request one either.. my kids will change their minds 50 times by November...
This is really upsetting! 

Problem?!? i know i know i'm sorry.. if the park opens at 9 and i have a 910 appointment trying to get the children over there in 10 minutes.. umm lets just say i will try my hardest. but will that become a problem if i am a couple of minutes late? isn't it a mad house in the first am trying to get in?


----------



## Berlioz70

Chicago Mo said:


> I called yesterday and asked if i could make a request of two artists and she said yes she would put it on the reservation notes!
> 
> Problem?!? i know i know i'm sorry.. if the park opens at 9 and i have a 910 appointment trying to get the children over there in 10 minutes.



Ahhh, we use reservation notes to mark birthdays and we look at them day of, so they will not impact scheduling. Request your pirates when you check in. I know Ken's schedule - what day of the week is your appointment?

No problem - we run into that everyday with everyone! Keep in mind MK will let you into the park at about 8:50 and the rope will drop at 9:00 at the entrance of Adventureland.


----------



## Chicago Mo

Berlioz70 said:


> Ahhh, we use reservation notes to mark birthdays and we look at them day of, so they will not impact scheduling. Request your pirates when you check in. I know Ken's schedule - what day of the week is your appointment?
> 
> No problem - we run into that everyday with everyone! Keep in mind MK will let you into the park at about 8:50 and the rope will drop at 9:00 at the entrance of Adventureland.



did anyone ever tell you you ROCK??? On Wednesday Morning (11/16/11)
your THE BEST thanks for putting up with me! well i hope we have someone just like you when we go!!


----------



## Berlioz70

I'm just happy to help!!!

That is an excellent day to catch Ken! I have told him and Gina Marie about your request as well!


----------



## miprender

Wow i just read through all the pages and love all the pics posted

We are doing this on July 31st and can't wait.  


Thanks Brenna for all the great information.


----------



## Chicago Mo

Berlioz70 said:


> I'm just happy to help!!!
> 
> That is an excellent day to catch Ken! I have told him and Gina Marie about your request as well!



Thank you again!!! you really are extremely helpful! I hope Disney knows what a great person they have on staff!


----------



## snowangel72

My word! My kids had their Pirate League appt. today and it was FAN-TASTIC!!!!! What an awesome awesome experience, even for my DD! Thank you for this thread!!!!! 

However I cannot get the black off DS's eyes. oy. I don't have any shaving cream here at WDW. must find some I guess!


----------



## jacksmom

DD (5) Princess! Just wondering if she would like this?? We are doing BBB, but this looks like such fun! Wondering if we should try this also!


----------



## OThopeful35

Just booked PL for DS He is so excited and I am excited because I found his pirate costume from 2 years ago. He can still fit it!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Any recent news on whether the Mermaid Package will be returning?  We have an appointment for end of September and I'm hoping it comes back.  If not we'll be cancelling.


----------



## Berlioz70

Sorry - not likely to be announced until MNSSHP start. To be honest, I don't think anyone knows yet.


----------



## disneysplash

We did the Empress and mermaid. Empress was a little over $100 with costume and photo.


----------



## babynala

disneysplash said:


> We did the Empress and mermaid. Empress was a little over $100 with costume and photo.


What beautiful pictures.  Thank you for sharing them.  Looks like your girls had lots of fun.


----------



## snowangel72

Lovely pics Disneysplash!!!!! We were just there it was such an AWESOME experience. Next time_ I_ am getting it done too! ha.


----------



## Disneybound!!

Hoping to have my boys do PL when we go in September.  They are 8 and 5 and I think they're going to love it!  I'm hoping to get an appointment on the night of our MNSSHP.  I spoke with a wonderful CM that was so helpful and friendly!  No extended hours for the party have been announced yet.  I hope something opens up for my date!  Ive really enjoyed this thread, and I appreciate everyone's tips and pics!  Berlioz, you are so kind to be so helpful and give first hand info!


----------



## eyor44

disneysplash said:


>



Where did you get the mermaid costume? Did you bring it with you? Is it the Ariel one? DD has an appt for November and we are hoping the mermaid package will be back.


----------



## LibrarianBecky

Any opinions on when is the best time of day to get PL done?  I called and scheduled a 10:05 appointment for Wednesday, September 21st.  Nothing wrong with getting it done early, right?  I don't know if we will do the parade or not, and we aren't doing MNSSHP (don't think it is even that day), so that doesn't really play into it.


----------



## eyor44

My DD's appt is for 10:00am. That way they can go around all day in character, yet it isn't too late for the PL to get too backed up yet.


----------



## Arnir

Hi.

Pirates was my favorite ride as a kid and that instilled a pirate interest in me that I still have.  On the front page it says adults are welcome.  Do they have adult sized costumes?  And big ones at that?  I usually run a 2x shirt, etc.  I think this could be cool for my solo trip.

BTW, I haven't read all the pages yet so my apologies if this has been answered already.


----------



## kjh73

This sounds like an amazing thing to do.  I know my boys would love it.  I tried to get appointments for our MNSSHP but there is nothing available that day....I am hoping for extended hours!!


----------



## disneysplash

> Where did you get the mermaid costume?


   We brought the Ariel costume from home and bought the necklaces at the Pirates gift shop next door.


----------



## Berlioz70

Disneybound!! said:


> Berlioz, you are so kind to be so helpful and give first hand info!



I'm glad you find the info helpful - just happy to help!



Arnir said:


> Do they have adult sized costumes?  And big ones at that?  I usually run a 2x shirt, etc.  I think this could be cool for my solo trip.



If you check that first post you'll see a picture of the Garb shirt, which comes in adult sizes. The largest is an XL, but it does run a little large and fits very loose.


----------



## eyor44

Arnir said:


> Hi.
> 
> Pirates was my favorite ride as a kid and that instilled a pirate interest in me that I still have.  On the front page it says adults are welcome.  Do they have adult sized costumes?  And big ones at that?  I usually run a 2x shirt, etc.  I think this could be cool for my solo trip.
> 
> BTW, I haven't read all the pages yet so my apologies if this has been answered already.



FYI - while adults are welcomed (and encouraged) to visit the BBB and PL, they are not allowed to dress in full costume unless it is during the MNSSHP.


----------



## Arnir

eyor44 said:


> FYI - while adults are welcomed (and encouraged) to visit the BBB and PL, they are not allowed to dress in full costume unless it is during the MNSSHP.



Good reminder.  I was thinking that this might be a fun way to get a cool halloween costume.


----------



## weheartdisney

I'm wondering if they will braid - or however they do it - beads into kids hair?  Sorry if this has already been asked.  I'd love for my youngest to have some beads like Capt. Jack.


----------



## disneysplash

I asked if they sold anything with the beads like those in Jack's hair. They said they used to sell a bandana with beads similar to what the Cast Memers wear, but it no longer available.


----------



## daisylove

After reading everyones posts I just made an appt for Aug 15 for my ds3 and dd12. I hope that he stays awake and is not cranky. I know it has probably been asked but how is the make ups lasting power? I am sure DS will get tired and rub it off.
Thanks.


----------



## snowangel72

daisylove said:


> After reading everyones posts I just made an appt for Aug 15 for my ds3 and dd12. I hope that he stays awake and is not cranky. I know it has probably been asked but how is the make ups lasting power? I am sure DS will get tired and rub it off.
> Thanks.



Even with the appt. time we had to wait 20 min. before they took us in, and it was another 10 min. before they started. It was super busy last week.

The make up stays on nicely! I thought for sure it would melt off but it didnt. My DS is sensitive and kept rubbing up against my arm, some came off but most lasted right til evening. It was impressed! It washed off fine except around the eyes but with all the pool swimming it came right off the next day.


----------



## Berlioz70

Arnir said:


> Good reminder.  I was thinking that this might be a fun way to get a cool halloween costume.



You can definately enjoy a well themed shirt, hence our Garb shirt.



weheartdisney said:


> I'm wondering if they will braid - or however they do it - beads into kids hair?  Sorry if this has already been asked.  I'd love for my youngest to have some beads like Capt. Jack.



Sorry, Pirates do not touch hair (only for Empress). There are no beads available at TPL.


----------



## AllyElly

I took my daughter to this in May and she loved it!  We are planning a big family trip in January and I wanted to do this for all of the kids.  My son will only be 2.5 then and I know the minimum age is 3, but I thought I read somewhere that you could still get it done if they are under 3 and able to sit and cooperate throughout the process.  Does anyone know if this is possible?  I would hate for him to be the only one not able to participate.


----------



## PirateMommy

I'm so excited about our upcoming trip to WDW, and our Pirates day! We have reservations for DS5 and DS7 on 8/13, but I'm confused about the time of the parade. 

When I made my reservation (originally for 8/11), I was told the parade would be at 2pm. 

Everything I've read here indicates its at 4pm.

So I called back a few days later, and spoke with a woman. She told me it was at 4pm.

I called today to move our appt to a different date so we could do Pirates League the same day we do the Pirates and Pals cruise. I was able to move it to 8/13 (yay!!), but now this person booking me told me the parade was at 2pm. I questioned him extensively about 2pm vs. 4pm, and he swore up and down it was at 2pm.

Have the parade times moved?


----------



## Berlioz70

The parade was initially at 2, but was moved to 4 shortly thereafter. Perhaps people are looking at old information?

Keep in mind that the people on the phone do NOT work at TPL, so they are relying info second hand. Therefore, it is common for them to not have the most current info (even though the parade has been at 4 for quite a long time).


----------



## anorman

I have my two DDs signed up to do this on our first MK day.  The heat in August is going to be astronomical so I don't see the costumes really working out.  Instead, I went on eBay and ordered a couple of tank tops with a pirate logo on them......fingers crossed that they will fit!


----------



## PirateMommy

Berlioz70 said:


> The parade was initially at 2, but was moved to 4 shortly thereafter. Perhaps people are looking at old information?
> 
> Keep in mind that the people on the phone do NOT work at TPL, so they are relying info second hand. Therefore, it is common for them to not have the most current info (even though the parade has been at 4 for quite a long time).



Thanks, Berlioz!

I felt certain the parade was at 4pm when I called this afternoon, but the man was SO certain that it was 2pm, I started to wonder if maybe there was something special going on during August. 

He made a point of giving me an earlier slot, because anything 1pm or later would mean we might not make the 2pm parade.  Oh well. At least I have a spot!


----------



## PirateMommy

anorman said:


> I have my two DDs signed up to do this on our first MK day.  The heat in August is going to be astronomical so I don't see the costumes really working out.  Instead, I went on eBay and ordered a couple of tank tops with a pirate logo on them......fingers crossed that they will fit!



I went back and forth on this, too, and I'm just going to put my boys in their LEGO Pirates of the Caribbean t-shirts. Still toying with the idea of Captain Jack hats/hair, but I can't see them wearing them long with the heat, either.


----------



## anorman

PirateMommy said:


> I went back and forth on this, too, and I'm just going to put my boys in their LEGO Pirates of the Caribbean t-shirts. Still toying with the idea of Captain Jack hats/hair, but I can't see them wearing them long with the heat, either.



Sounds perfect.  Will you be there before Halloween?  They can always wear the hats then....


----------



## tink20

Can you make the reservation online, or do you have to call?


----------



## PirateMommy

tink20 said:


> Can you make the reservation online, or do you have to call?



I'm pretty sure you have to call. I couldn't find any way to book online, at least.


----------



## anorman

PirateMommy said:


> I'm pretty sure you have to call. I couldn't find any way to book online, at least.



Agreed.


----------



## tink20

Thanks, DS says he wants to do this


----------



## Berlioz70

Correct - the only way to make the reservation is currently by calling: 407-WDW-CREW

JOIN THE CREW - A PIRATE'S LIFE FOR YOU!


----------



## hockey mom

have the hours on MNSSHP nights been extended yet?


----------



## gfamluvsdisney

hockey mom said:


> have the hours on MNSSHP nights been extended yet?



I called earlier today and the CM said they will probably extend hours closer to when MNSSHP starts. So we may not know until late August, early September I'm hoping they do, as of now I can only get one of my children an appt for our stay, and I have 3 chidren!


----------



## TJAJ1F

So excited to do the PL! This will be our first trip, so PL will be even more magical! Have DS and DH signed up, while DD1 and DD2 do BBB. Hoping to do the pirates fireworks voyage too. Off to call Disney!


----------



## StephC1217

We are doing Pirates League for DS5 before our MNSSHP on Oct 11.  I am trying to find out what type of makeup remover is best for removing the makeup at the end of the night?  Sorry if this has been asked before!!


----------



## WantToGoNow

Does anyone know if the paints used are latex based?  I looked on the website for the paints but couldn't find anything.


----------



## kappyfamily

Does anyone know if you have a 9am appt will they let you into the park early so you can make it back to check in on time?  Also if you have the first appt is it possible to be done in 45 minutes, my DD would be coming to the park already in her outfit.

Thank you!


----------



## Berlioz70

StephC1217 said:


> We are doing Pirates League for DS5 before our MNSSHP on Oct 11.  I am trying to find out what type of makeup remover is best for removing the makeup at the end of the night?  Sorry if this has been asked before!!





Berlioz70 said:


> *FAQ*
> 
> Is the Pirate Paint hard to remove?
> Mostly no, but for the black, yes. The best way to remove the paint is with a foam cleanser makeup remover, baby wipes or shaving creme. Liquid makeup removers are pretty worthless.





kappyfamily said:


> Does anyone know if you have a 9am appt will they let you into the park early so you can make it back to check in on time?  Also if you have the first appt is it possible to be done in 45 minutes, my DD would be coming to the park already in her outfit.
> 
> Thank you!



Nope, unfortunately Adventureland does not open until 9, regardless of appointment time. There will be Pirate Masters at the bridge and will drop the rope (with attractions CMs) right at 9am. They will then walk the first crews to the Quartermaster to check in.

Early appointments have a better chance of finishing quickly, but if you happen to be there against big parties it could affect timing.


----------



## pilferk

Anyone heard anything new about possible extended hours for MNSSHP?

Are we still awaiting word?  Or have they just decided not to extend?


----------



## Berlioz70

Did some digging... a final decision has not be made. However, at the moment, it doesn't look hopeful. So if you're waiting for extended hours, I'd recommend going forward with creating some backup options.


----------



## StephC1217

Thanks Berlioz!

I will go to the store this week and buy a foaming makeup remover...is there any brand that works best?


----------



## Berlioz70

I persoally use Clinique (it's a pink color), but I was scrubbing my face 2-3 times a day for 3 weeks of training. If you're going out to buy something for just one use, I'd recommend purchasing baby whipes.


----------



## dancin'girl

Does anyone know if it is possible to buy that pirate princess dress from home? I'm wondering if there is some number I can call to purchase it? My DD wants to be a pirate princess for Halloween and I saw some pics on this thread of a pink pirate dress that she would LOVE! Thanks!


----------



## StephC1217

Thanks again Berlioz!!


----------



## pilferk

Berlioz70 said:


> Did some digging... a final decision has not be made. However, at the moment, it doesn't look hopeful. So if you're waiting for extended hours, I'd recommend going forward with creating some backup options.



We have earlier appointments on Oct 11th (there's 3 of us...my son, my step-dad, and I)...but they're quite early in relation to party time. It means being in costume and makeup for probably 5+ hours before the party starts at 7.

The ladies (my 2 daughters, my wife, and my mom) have 4:30 appointments at BBB.  We were just sorta hoping for something like that.

Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## bjakmom

Berlioz70 said:


> Did some digging... a final decision has not be made. However, at the moment, it doesn't look hopeful. So if you're waiting for extended hours, I'd recommend going forward with creating some backup options.



Thanks for that info, Berlioz - I will still hold out hope that they extend it at least a few hours into the party.  For now I'll hold onto the 3:30 appt that I have for DGrD.  She is so excited to try this new experience!  Looks like we'll all be pirates for MNSSHP this year - she sets the theme.


----------



## ewerstruly

I was calling every day hoping for the extended pirates league hours on the MNSSHP night we'll be there. We are scheduled for 2pm. I started thinking about it, and even though we'll be in makeup for seveal hours before the party starts ... and all through dinner ... this isn't so bad. I love taking pictures, and this way we'll have lots of daylight for doing that. My nightime photos never seem to turn out as well. So, I'm going with the flow LOL. Now I just have to get busy sewing some pirate costumes! These months are flying by fast! So exciting!


----------



## millerpjm

My DS is SO excited to do this!

We have pirate costumes/accessories at home we can bring, but I have a feeling he will want to buy something there- do they sell accessories also or just the full costumes? 

Thanks!


----------



## Berlioz70

Sure! TPL sells all sorts of accessories, but the options tend to change (based on what's in stock). There are usually some sort of guns, hats, pirate shirts, and hooks.


----------



## jjod96

Is the skeleton face still one of the options???  Not sure what it is called...thanks so much!!!  My son is excited about doing this!!!


----------



## Berlioz70

Yep, the cursed pirate is still available. See the first post for face options.

Also, saw another thread pop up that is relevant to TPL - Angelica's last day is August 20th. No future announcements were made, but it's assumed Pirate Goofy will be returning!


----------



## jjod96

THANKS!!!!!  I wasn't sure what it was called!!!  Can't wait to do this!


----------



## t_catt11

Berlioz70 said:


> Yep, the cursed pirate is still available. See the first post for face options.
> 
> Also, saw another thread pop up that is relevant to TPL - Angelica's last day is August 20th. No future announcements were made, but it's assumed Pirate Goofy will be returning!



Ah, so she'll be gone from meet and greets completely?  I'm betting this signals her complete retirement, then.


----------



## millerpjm

Berlioz70 said:


> Sure! TPL sells all sorts of accessories, but the options tend to change (based on what's in stock). There are usually some sort of guns, hats, pirate shirts, and hooks.



Thanks for your help, Berlioz!


----------



## Berlioz70

t_catt11 said:


> Ah, so she'll be gone from meet and greets completely?  I'm betting this signals her complete retirement, then.



May not be full retirement... may be like Barbosa, who only appears in the Halloween parade and for special events.


----------



## karenscottparsons

Only 43 days till our wdw vacation.  We have pirates league scheduled for 230 on the day of MNSSHP. Just wondering if you get to keep the make up they use for touch ups, especially for the empress package?  Also do you get a pirates league sash with the makeover?  Thanks


----------



## Jabba20000

That is too bad about Angelica. My DD was hoping to get a photo after her appointment at TPL in September. Maybe she will be at the Halloween party.


----------



## jodipaige2004

I was also wondering if the Empress package comes with make-up you can take away, similar to BBB. I am also wondering about the pink/black pirate dress - do they tend to have lots of sizes in stock? We have an appt on our MNSSHP day and I know DD would LOVE that one...I don't see any other pirate dresses for her to choose. Should I bring a back up just in case or are they usually pretty good about having lots of stock for the girls since they have fewer options? 

Thanks!


----------



## 4littleones

Berlioz70 said:


> Yep, the cursed pirate is still available. See the first post for face options.
> 
> Also, saw another thread pop up that is relevant to TPL - Angelica's last day is August 20th. No future announcements were made, but it's assumed Pirate Goofy will be returning!



Thanks so much for this info. I am putting the final touches on the kid's autograph books before I have them printed so I will drop Angelica and add Pirate Goofy.  

Great info I would have never known.

Oh, and I called today, still no extended hrs for MNSSHP nights.  But I did get a 10:10 am ressie for my kids after calling every day for 2 or 3 weeks  .  Thank you to whoever canceled!!!!


----------



## Berlioz70

karenscottparsons said:


> Just wondering if you get to keep the make up they use for touch ups, especially for the empress package?  Also do you get a pirates league sash with the makeover?  Thanks



The pirate paint is professional makeup used on multiple people, so you cannot take it with you.

We call the sash the sheath, yes, it is included!



jodipaige2004 said:


> I am also wondering about the pink/black pirate dress - do they tend to have lots of sizes in stock?



I'd recommend a back-up option. Sometimes we have tons of stock, sometimes we're out for weeks. More stock is ordered for MNSSHP, however, you cannot anticipate what people earlier in the day will request or want. Since the dress is very popular for girls, it does tend to go quick. I'd hate for you to depend on it being available if it is not.



4littleones said:


> Thanks so much for this info. I am putting the final touches on the kid's autograph books before I have them printed so I will drop Angelica and add Pirate Goofy.



Keep in mind that Pirate Goofy is not confirmed (just assumed). Maybe a generic Goofy page will be better, then it can be Pirate Goofy or Cowboy Goofy (who is currently meeting).


----------



## karenscottparsons

thanks for response, maybe it was the lipstick and nail polish that I read you get to keep from the empress package??


----------



## Fire14

karenscottparsons said:


> thanks for response, maybe it was the lipstick and nail polish that I read you get to keep from the empress package??


 I have nail polish and lip gloss from my pirate experience plus pirate booty bag with gold coin necklece .


----------



## Amanda2032

4littleones said:


> Thanks so much for this info. I am putting the final touches on the kid's autograph books before I have them printed so I will drop Angelica and add Pirate Goofy.
> 
> Great info I would have never known.
> 
> Oh, and I called today, still no extended hrs for MNSSHP nights.  But I did get a 10:10 am ressie for my kids after calling every day for 2 or 3 weeks  .  Thank you to whoever canceled!!!!



I am so jealous--what time of the day did you call?  I am looking for time slots for my kids that around the same time and I must have called yesterday after you   I am happy for you that you got one!


----------



## Amanda2032

Berlioz70, since you are the expert  Do you think there is any chance that I could get appointments for my DS9 and DS6 between September 23 and 27th??  I have been calling every day for a couple of weeks and PL is completely booked.  Is it true that reservations often open up if you get there early in the day?


----------



## t_catt11

I booked my three boys for October the 8th - I had preferred to let them do it earlier in the trip, but wow, the schedule has really filled up!


----------



## 4littleones

Amanda2032 said:


> I am so jealous--what time of the day did you call?  I am looking for time slots for my kids that around the same time and I must have called yesterday after you   I am happy for you that you got one!



I think it was around lunch time EST maybe around noon?  

I am so sorry you don't have a slot yet. I know that feeling, I have been calling for weeks sometimes multiple times a day.  I was bouncing around the house when she found 3 spots on top of each other, I thought I was dreaming.

As a back up maybe you can do the harmony barber shop with colored hair gel/stripes and pixie dust?  I know it's not the same but it's something.  You can get pirate costumes and maybe add your own temporary tattoo's or something.


----------



## Amanda2032

chicagoshannon said:


> Any recent news on whether the Mermaid Package will be returning?  We have an appointment for end of September and I'm hoping it comes back.  If not we'll be cancelling.



What date is your appointment for??  I am looking for appointments Sept. 24-27--if your date is in that timeframe and you end up canceling, is there anyway you could email me and let me know so that I might have a chance of booking your cancelled time??  I wouldnt ask, but my boys were so dissappointed when I couldnt get them an appointment--I call every day to no avail--starting to get pretty nervous about it!


----------



## anorman

I have this booked for my 2DDs for our first day.  I can't wait to see their expressions.....this is a surprise!


----------



## Berlioz70

Amanda2032 said:


> Berlioz70, since you are the expert  Do you think there is any chance that I could get appointments for my DS9 and DS6 between September 23 and 27th??  I have been calling every day for a couple of weeks and PL is completely booked.  Is it true that reservations often open up if you get there early in the day?



To be honest - if it's booked now, it's likely to remain booked, especially on MNSSHP nights.

Day of - tt's not that existing ones open up, it's that we create new ones (based on staffing). That's why you can't count on it, but sometimes people get lucky!



Berlioz70 said:


> Is an appointment required?
> Yes. The Pirates League can be booked 180 days in advance. Due to the popularity of the 4th movie, the League is booking up about 2-3 weeks in advance. If you are unable to make an appointment you can attempt to walk-in, but the majority of people are turned away.
> 
> Each morning the reservations are re-evaluated for the day and some additional slots may be open (sometimes just one or two, sometimes it's closer to eight or nine). These slots are filled on a first come first serve basis. If you walk-in right at 9 they will schedule you for later in the day, based on the openings. By 9:30-10:00 all of these slots are typically filled and no additional walk-ins are taken.


----------



## karenscottparsons

Berlioz 70 we have one appointment for 1:50, 1 for 2:30 and 2 for 2:50.  If we go prior to 1:50 do you think they may be able to juggle things around so we are all done at 230 or 250 or somewhat closer together.  Thanks


----------



## angryduck71

Hi everyone -- I recently cancelled a 12:20 appointment (or around that time -- can't remember) on Oct. 31.  We're going to the Nov. 1 party, but we have another costume, so I decided to just "pretend" that's Halloween and not even be around the Halloween stuff on Oct. 31 (my son is 5, but I doubt he'll realize the difference).  Anyway, just in case someone wants to grab it (if it's not already gone!).  We're doing it later in our vacation.


----------



## heatherkali

ok so I am booked for 10/24/11 for my 5 year old son to do Pirate's League... I was planning on having him choose his halloween costume at this time, being so close to Halloween will i have a problem finding his size?  Should I just order it myself ahead of time (surprise trip) and not let him pick it out?

Thank you!


----------



## Berlioz70

karenscottparsons said:


> Berlioz 70 we have one appointment for 1:50, 1 for 2:30 and 2 for 2:50.  If we go prior to 1:50 do you think they may be able to juggle things around so we are all done at 230 or 250 or somewhat closer together.  Thanks



I can't say for sure, depends on how many are in your party and how busy the location is. However, I wouldn't count on 2:50 since that's your last appt. time; they'll probably try to average out and take everyone about 2:30 which wouldn't likely finish until well after 3.



heatherkali said:


> Should I just order it myself ahead of time (surprise trip) and not let him pick it out?



Sizes are tricky, some run large (Boney), while some run small (Jack). They try to keep all stock in, but if it turns out that 10 people show up and all want the same thing, then that will likely whip out that size for at least the day.

SOMETHING will be available, just can't guarantee it's the one your DS will want.


----------



## hsmamainva

My youngest LOVES anything pirate-related and we're planning on doing the Pirate League during our March visit.

She's 9 years old and she has autism.   She does well with new things if she knows what to expect beforehand.  Her language skills are delayed so she's a very visual learner.

Does anyone have any suggestions?  Any links to "real-time" makeovers so she can watch the process?  The one on the WDW site is very short and doesn't show the actual makeover itself.

Our 20 year old daughter is going to make an appointment and be transformed into a pirate, too, so I'm sure that will help.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## heatherkali

Berlioz70 said:


> Sizes are tricky, some run large (Boney), while some run small (Jack). They try to keep all stock in, but if it turns out that 10 people show up and all want the same thing, then that will likely whip out that size for at least the day.
> 
> SOMETHING will be available, just can't guarantee it's the one your DS will want.




ok so now if I Am having someone make a costume... can I get accessories there separate for Captain Hook?  like hook, sword, hair and hat?

thank you SO much!!


----------



## KELLY

heatherkali said:


> ok so now if I Am having someone make a costume... can I get accessories there separate for Captain Hook?  like hook, sword, hair and hat?
> 
> thank you SO much!!




We are doing PL next Sunday I was Lucky enough to get 2 appointments for 1010 am for my girls.

 To the above OP  yes you can buy a sword and hook not sure on the hair and hat.


----------



## Berlioz70

heatherkali said:


> ok so now if I Am having someone make a costume... can I get accessories there separate for Captain Hook?  like hook, sword, hair and hat?
> 
> thank you SO much!!



You sure can! Like Kelly said, hooks are available for sale (the sword is included in the package), and they sell the captain jack hat with dreads (about $35 if I'm remembering correctly).


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

hsmamainva said:


> My youngest LOVES anything pirate-related and we're planning on doing the Pirate League during our March visit.
> 
> She's 9 years old and she has autism.   She does well with new things if she knows what to expect beforehand.  Her language skills are delayed so she's a very visual learner.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions?  Any links to "real-time" makeovers so she can watch the process?  The one on the WDW site is very short and doesn't show the actual makeover itself.
> 
> Our 20 year old daughter is going to make an appointment and be transformed into a pirate, too, so I'm sure that will help.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Not to scare you, but just wanted to let you know what happened with us!  My son LOVES pirates!  LOVES the Pirates of the Caribbean ride!  He was a pirate for Halloween and plays pirate all the time.  He loves getting his face painted.  We had his appointment made and had pirate tshirts made just for the occasion.  I even made an appointment for myself too, so we could get them done together. He was 5.

Well, we got there and went to check in, and he was super excited.  UNTIL the pirate came out to get us and he caught a glimpse of the inside of the place.  The pirate was a larger guy and was in total Pirate character!  The inside of the place was fairly dark.  My son refused to go in.  And I have to say I was slightly disappointed, because I was commenting to my son about how it was all pretend, and the pirates were nice, and I said to the pirate waiting on us "you're nice, right?" and he just kind of laughed.  Didn't do much to help me reassure my son.

Needless to say, we didn't get pirate makeovers.  And my son still talks about the "scary pirate place!"  Haha!


----------



## LA PIG

I took my two ds (6 and 4) to the PL yesterday while dd (6) did the pop diva makeover at BBB.  The boys loved it. It's such a fun experience. My dd finished first so we met the boys at PL. We have done this in the past and the CM usually ask her where the treasure is in the castle or if they can trust a princess. Yesterday, however, at least two CM asked her why she was wearing a jellyfish on her head. One CM kept at it for a while, in essence, making fun of her makeover. While I understand that pirates are not supposed to be nice, I felt it was a little too much and too mean-spirited. She was so happy about her makeover until meeting up with her brothers at PL. After that, she wanted to remove her hairpiece ("the jellyfish") and told dh that she didn't understand why the pirates were so mean.  Staying in character is one thing; hurting a little girl's feelings is completely different.


----------



## Berlioz70

Mommy2Jameson & LA PIG I am so sorry for your experiences. I shared LA PIG's story with the other pirates to make them a little more aware of their actions. The Jellyfish is a pretty common act, but they should reconsider how it's coming off. It's a way for them play their 1676 character and help them sound confused, but they should not be mean or condensing (which I know they do sometimes).

I know this will not make up for your visits, but thank you for sharing your comments so the pirates can work on those characters for the future.


----------



## Radiorox

Can't wait to do this!  My BFF, her kids and I will be joining the ranks in September.  I've had the ressie since May and they gave us different times, about 30 mins apart.  Still, it's going to be so much fun!

Now I am just looking for an appropriate pirate/jolly roger t-shirt to wear. 

Jackie


----------



## smiley627

I have been trying to get at reservation for DD 6 and DS 4 for 9/28 for the past 4 weeks!! Calling 2-3 times a day!! Hoping and keeping my fingers crossed for a cancellation!


----------



## LA PIG

Berlioz70 said:


> Mommy2Jameson & LA PIG I am so sorry for your experiences. I shared LA PIG's story with the other pirates to make them a little more aware of their actions. The Jellyfish is a pretty common act, but they should reconsider how it's coming off. It's a way for them play their 1676 character and help them sound confused, but they should not be mean or condensing (which I know they do sometimes).
> 
> I know this will not make up for your visits, but thank you for sharing your comments so the pirates can work on those characters for the future.



Thank you, Berlioz, for saying something.  I do appreciate it.  I would hate for another little girl to feel badly about her makeover because of this bit.


----------



## pilferk

Question:

We have a ressie for 3 on the 11th of October (a party night).

That's probably going to end up being for 2 because of some extenuating circumstances that have cropped up with my parents (who are not coming along, it sounds like, now).

Should I call and modify?  Or should we show up the day of and just let them know at the desk?

I don't want to lose our booking for my son and I but don't want to inconvenience the League, either.


----------



## Berlioz70

pilferk said:


> Should I call and modify?  Or should we show up the day of and just let them know at the desk?



If you cancel at the desk you will be charged; so I recommend canceling in advance, the others on the board will appreciate it!


----------



## pilferk

Berlioz70 said:


> If you cancel at the desk you will be charged; so I recommend canceling in advance, the others on the board will appreciate it!



Thanks!

My worry was that, like ADR's, you have to cancel the whole reservation and rebook...which I don't want to have to do.

As long as I can just modify the existing reservation, and keep the "2"....that's what I'll do.


----------



## Berlioz70

You should be able to cancel just one, we do it all the time for scared kids who still have siblings that want to go through.

Since you have a group of 3, I'm guessing you've got one double and one single reservation (since you cannot book 3 in one party). Just have them cancel the single.


----------



## pilferk

Berlioz70 said:


> You should be able to cancel just one, we do it all the time for scared kids who still have siblings that want to go through.
> 
> Since you have a group of 3, I'm guessing you've got one double and one single reservation (since you cannot book 3 in one party). Just have them cancel the single.



Yup, 2 doubles, one single. 

We'll call tonight to cancel, probably.

Is anyone looking for a ressie on the afternoon of Oct 11th?  If so, let me know.  I can "coordinate" so we cancel and you can call.


----------



## GreatGranny

Sorry if this has been asked before, I just cannot go through almost 700 posts...

Is the Garb shift always available for purchase?  We wouldn't want to arrive expecting to be able to buy one and find that it is not available.  My grandson is age 10, if size is an issue.

Thanks


----------



## Berlioz70

I can't recall ever being sold out of Garb, but there is a first time for everything!


----------



## Parla

Hey Berlioz, do you sell this shirt at PL?  My son saw it on the Disney Store website and really wants it to wear for his appointment.  I notice it says Disney Parks Authentic.  That must explain the $24.95 price tag.  I would never pay that price for a shirt unless I was in the park.  However if it's something you sell I may go ahead and order it because he would be crushed if he got there and you didn't have it.  He wants a Jack Sparrow hat too but I have less of a problem with him waiting for that one since the one on the site shows the dreads, I would prefer he try it on and see if he still wants it.


----------



## Alexsandra

I have an apt. for 11:50 for my son and noon for myself on sept. 13 th. Could not get later. He wants the cursed pirate look. Since we are going to MNSSHP that night, I wanted to head back to hotel after so my 4 year old could get much needed rest before the party.
Do you think his makeup will last?
Also do you think we can be seated one next to the other?
I bought him a skeleton glow in the dark PJ from old navy for $14. He is so excited to become a cursed pirate.


----------



## Berlioz70

Parla said:


> Hey Berlioz, do you sell this shirt at PL?  My son saw it on the Disney Store website and really wants it to wear for his appointment.  I notice it says Disney Parks Authentic.  That must explain the $24.95 price tag.  I would never pay that price for a shirt unless I was in the park.  However if it's something you sell I may go ahead and order it because he would be crushed if he got there and you didn't have it.  He wants a Jack Sparrow hat too but I have less of a problem with him waiting for that one since the one on the site shows the dreads, I would prefer he try it on and see if he still wants it.



Yep, they sell it. I agree, buy it in advance!



Alexsandra said:


> I have an apt. for 11:50 for my son and noon for myself on sept. 13 th. Could not get later. He wants the cursed pirate look. Since we are going to MNSSHP that night, I wanted to head back to hotel after so my 4 year old could get much needed rest before the party.
> Do you think his makeup will last?
> Also do you think we can be seated one next to the other?
> I bought him a skeleton glow in the dark PJ from old navy for $14. He is so excited to become a cursed pirate.



Sleeping in a cursed? No, I can't imagine it would last. The white comes of pretty easily with water, so I wouldn't trust it.

You can request to sit together, but be warned, it can greatly increase your wait time. They cannot hold chairs, so if one opens they have to fill it. So they would have you wait until two open at the same time, and that gets more difficult.

It may be easier to have him get started and then you request to wait until one of the chairs near him is open for yourself. Again, it varies based on the specific chair and how busy it is.


----------



## Cdnmom2001

is the mermaid look still available?  I know my DD really wants to do this when we go next May and we are really hoping it's still available


----------



## GreatGranny

Berlioz70 said:


> I can't recall ever being sold out of Garb, but there is a first time for everything!



Thanks for the quick reply - we will try to get something before our trip, just in case


----------



## BBBlade

Cdnmom2001 said:


> is the mermaid look still available?  I know my DD really wants to do this when we go next May and we are really hoping it's still available



Unfortunately the mermaid look is not available right now. They are working on re-releasing it in the future. The crew is taking a lot of time out to try to really work the mermaids into the pirate experience. The look will actually be different though.

Right now I'd say look for it closer to early 2012 or maybe December of this year.


----------



## amberg@eastlink.ca

thanks for all the wonderful info!  ds is finally getting this done on our trip at christmas!  hes done the knights package in feb but decided on a pirate this time.  

now the down side....were booked for new years eve    dd has bbb at 1, ds pl at 2.  i know for a fact hers is going to run long-she got that pink spike hair look last time, and i know how badly the bbb runs behind.  how much time should i gauge for ds's makeover?  im sure new yrs eve will be crazy anyways and if you guys run a little behind i wont be shocked.  i am a little concerned about our ressie at 425 for crt tho.  

in the mean time ds is over the moon to get to do this!  he loves pirates of the carribean(okay i may have had something to do with that), ride and movie, enjoyed scaring terrance in feb when he showed off a pirate shirt to him too.  yeah thats  my twisted son.  we snagged him a pirates costume a few weeks ago at costco and he's set!


----------



## Tbone17701

I am _attempting_ to read this entire thread, but after 200 posts I've decided to jump on in with a question and hope it's not redundant...

I have an appt for DD7 in Nov and would ideally get a black tee with a blinged out skull and crossbones or similar and maybe even add "Pirate Princess" in bling as well.  I realize this probably needs to be a custom order, but I'm just wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction for something like this?

She's done BBB twice and she definitely leans toward girly, loud (a.k.a tacky) and the more bling or sparkle, the better!  I'm not sure I want to invest in yet another costume for $100.00 + and was hoping if I did the tee with maybe a skirt, skull and crossbones leggins (which I did find at Spirit Halloween thanks to an earlier post) and high black boots...that I could get away with reusable separates for less $.


----------



## mickeymouseclubhouse

Hi,

DD got a pirate costume that she will be wearing for her PL appointment in Sept. The costume came with a bandana(head scarf) that she would like to wear...will they put her bandana on during the make-over if we choose and just give her the one that comes with the package to take home or is that a no-go? She will be getting the Empress look.

Thanks!


----------



## Cinderumbrella

Tbone17701 said:


> I am _attempting_ to read this entire thread, but after 200 posts I've decided to jump on in with a question and hope it's not redundant...
> 
> I have an appt for DD7 in Nov and would ideally get a black tee with a blinged out skull and crossbones or similar and maybe even add "Pirate Princess" in bling as well.  I realize this probably needs to be a custom order, but I'm just wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction for something like this?
> 
> She's done BBB twice and she definitely leans toward girly, loud (a.k.a tacky) and the more bling or sparkle, the better!  I'm not sure I want to invest in yet another costume for $100.00 + and was hoping if I did the tee with maybe a skirt, skull and crossbones leggins (which I did find at Spirit Halloween thanks to an earlier post) and high black boots...that I could get away with reusable separates for less $.



The craft stores by me have TONS of sparkly iron on patterns like this.  Check JoAnn Fabrics, Michaels etc.


----------



## buzz for boys

Hi I have a very different question and I think its probably one that is unlikely to apply to anyone else so I am hoping noone minds me asking on this thread. Last trip I asked on the disabilities board and the answer made me cancel my ressie but people on here seem to have more of an ide of how PL works!

Anyway here goes -
My ds is 10 and lost his eye after a diagnosis of eye cancer he has had many issues which means that he cant wear an artificial eye and the side of his face has a noticeable difference. Would this cause issues in pirates league or would the pirates just paint his face without questions??
He is very self concious about it and I think it would ruin the whole experience if he had to explain why he was missing his eye.

Thanks in advance for any information.


----------



## Tinker_Tam

I am guessing they would be great with your son.  Maybe you could even make an excuse to get away for a minute and go ahead of him and explain the situation and how self-conscious he is about it.  They were pretty great there!


----------



## hgharvey

So I completely forgot about this and that I told the kids I would make reservations for them for our trip in September.  So I called and checked 9/30 & 9/27 and they are completely booked.  I hope someone cancels but I doubt I will get lucky.  I hope the kids aren't too upset.

Holly


----------



## RainK

Just back and our kids did the Pirates League. It was by far well worth the cost and was so much fun for them as well as us to watch.
The results were amazing!! After they were "official pirates" they got to walk in a "parade" and got front row at the pirate show they have.

We will totally do this again!!!!!


----------



## RainK

buzz for boys said:


> Hi I have a very different question and I think its probably one that is unlikely to apply to anyone else so I am hoping noone minds me asking on this thread. Last trip I asked on the disabilities board and the answer made me cancel my ressie but people on here seem to have more of an ide of how PL works!
> 
> Anyway here goes -
> My ds is 10 and lost his eye after a diagnosis of eye cancer he has had many issues which means that he cant wear an artificial eye and the side of his face has a noticeable difference. Would this cause issues in pirates league or would the pirates just paint his face without questions??
> He is very self concious about it and I think it would ruin the whole experience if he had to explain why he was missing his eye.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any information.



I think if you let them know prior to your son going in they will recommend what would be the best scenario. It's a ton of fun and I think he will enjoy it. I don't know how your son feels about wearing a patch, but the do give each child a bandana, eye patch, sword and sash...he can wear the patch over his problem eye if they don't put the eye makeup on it.


----------



## BBBlade

mickeymouseclubhouse said:


> Hi,
> 
> DD got a pirate costume that she will be wearing for her PL appointment in Sept. The costume came with a bandana(head scarf) that she would like to wear...will they put her bandana on during the make-over if we choose and just give her the one that comes with the package to take home or is that a no-go? She will be getting the Empress look.
> 
> Thanks!



absolutely. as long as she tells her pirate master that she wants to wear hers, it will be just fine.


----------



## BBBlade

amberg@eastlink.ca said:


> thanks for all the wonderful info!  ds is finally getting this done on our trip at christmas!  hes done the knights package in feb but decided on a pirate this time.
> 
> now the down side....were booked for new years eve    dd has bbb at 1, ds pl at 2.  i know for a fact hers is going to run long-she got that pink spike hair look last time, and i know how badly the bbb runs behind.  how much time should i gauge for ds's makeover?  im sure new yrs eve will be crazy anyways and if you guys run a little behind i wont be shocked.  i am a little concerned about our ressie at 425 for crt tho.



Don't be surprised if PL is running behind too. 2 o'clock can be busy sometimes without it being a holiday. However, a 425 at CRT should be fine. Guests are usually told that the experience takes 45 minutes. Include at least a half hour of waiting before the reservation. Maybe more because of the holiday.


----------



## BBBlade

buzz for boys said:


> Anyway here goes -
> My ds is 10 and lost his eye after a diagnosis of eye cancer he has had many issues which means that he cant wear an artificial eye and the side of his face has a noticeable difference. Would this cause issues in pirates league or would the pirates just paint his face without questions??
> He is very self concious about it and I think it would ruin the whole experience if he had to explain why he was missing his eye.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any information.



Of course, we would paint his face without questions. Our pirates come in many shapes and sizes and we are willing to accomodate anyone. Maybe take a look at the faces with him ahead of time so that he knows what he wants when you arrive, keeping in mind that the cursed pirate and multi-eyed jack looks would require painting in the eye area on both eyes.


----------



## mickeymouseclubhouse

BBBlade said:


> absolutely. as long as she tells her pirate master that she wants to wear hers, it will be just fine.



Great! Thanks!


----------



## Berlioz70

I realized that I had forgotten to announce that Pirate Goofy did return, and has replaced Angelica. 

I've updated the first post.


----------



## babynala

Berlioz70 said:


> I realized that I had forgotten to announce that Pirate Goofy did return, and has replaced Angelica.
> 
> I've updated the first post.



Oh, thanks for the update.  I think my son will get a kick out of seeing Pirate Mickey.  My kids haven't seen the Pirate movies so they wouldn't know who Angelica was anyway.  I'm guessing Dad would have rather seen Angelica


----------



## Berlioz70

Pirate Mickey made appearances at MNSSHP last fall, perhaps he will again this year?


----------



## 4littleones

We are planning on doing the Pirate League and doing MNSSHP that night.  My son (4) has high functioning autism.  He has had his face painted a couple times and we never had an issues (pumpkin on his cheek and green dragon face).  We have two costumes for him that day.  A plain pirate costume for the Pirate League in the morning and a Jake the Pirate costume (from Disney Jr - I ordered from Etsy) that night for the halloween party.  

I am hoping by having a plain pirate costume at the Pirate League (not having the Jake one) that I can avoid him getting upset that his make-up (beard, mustache, etc) won't look like Jake.  Because of his autism my little guy tends to take things very literal.  I am afraid that him wanting to be Jake and then getting a makeup beard could cause a bit of a meltdown.  

If he starts to get upset is there anyway that we can just do the black eyes and eyebrows and just not finish off with the beard?  I know I can remove the makeup later that day but I just want to avoid a meltdown.  My son will likely have a Guest Access card for his disability.  

So he does great with make-up and he clearly loves pirates so I don't want him to miss the Pirates League.  It's just that he has Jake in his head.  I am doing my best to talk to him about "other pirate makeup" but I fear that him being only 4 and his autism are over powering me LOL!

thanks!


----------



## karenscottparsons

Berlioz70 said:


> I realized that I had forgotten to announce that Pirate Goofy did return, and has replaced Angelica.
> 
> I've updated the first post.



Just wondering where and when pirate goofy appears and if he will still make appearances on days of MNSSHP?


----------



## missmary

After weeks of calling and calling and hoping and hoping, I was finally able to book appointments for all 3 of my children on Sept. 19th. Hooray!!  I had held back at 180 days because I heard they would extend hours for MNSSHP, but then they never did and I thought I'd missed my window.

So, don't give up! Keep calling and it might just work out.


----------



## Tbone17701

Cinderumbrella said:


> The craft stores by me have TONS of sparkly iron on patterns like this.  Check JoAnn Fabrics, Michaels etc.



Thanks!  I'll check them out...


----------



## arthuruscg

buzz for boys said:


> Hi I have a very different question and I think its probably one that is unlikely to apply to anyone else so I am hoping noone minds me asking on this thread. Last trip I asked on the disabilities board and the answer made me cancel my ressie but people on here seem to have more of an ide of how PL works!
> 
> Anyway here goes -
> My ds is 10 and lost his eye after a diagnosis of eye cancer he has had many issues which means that he cant wear an artificial eye and the side of his face has a noticeable difference. Would this cause issues in pirates league or would the pirates just paint his face without questions??
> He is very self concious about it and I think it would ruin the whole experience if he had to explain why he was missing his eye.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any information.



Why not have fun with it and totally get in Pirate character?
Was he involved a sword fight to the death with Commodore James Norrington from the Royal British Navy?


----------



## jpaxton1118

Tbone17701 said:


> I am _attempting_ to read this entire thread, but after 200 posts I've decided to jump on in with a question and hope it's not redundant...
> 
> I have an appt for DD7 in Nov and would ideally get a black tee with a blinged out skull and crossbones or similar and maybe even add "Pirate Princess" in bling as well.  I realize this probably needs to be a custom order, but I'm just wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction for something like this?
> 
> She's done BBB twice and she definitely leans toward girly, loud (a.k.a tacky) and the more bling or sparkle, the better!  I'm not sure I want to invest in yet another costume for $100.00 + and was hoping if I did the tee with maybe a skirt, skull and crossbones leggins (which I did find at Spirit Halloween thanks to an earlier post) and high black boots...that I could get away with reusable separates for less $.





I know Micheals has the iron on but I looked online and found one for me at www.lapopart.com. They were great and sent it right to me. It was the same as the iron on but had a little more detail added to it. I got the Skull-crazy Haute shirt


----------



## hgharvey

I might have missed it but has it been decided if the Pirates League will stay open later on MNSSHP nights yet?  

Thanks!
Holly


----------



## Goofy_Mom

hgharvey said:


> I might have missed it but has it been decided if the Pirates League will stay open later on MNSSHP nights yet?
> 
> Thanks!
> Holly



They haven't announced it as of yet.  So the answer is still no, PL still closes at 4pm.  It is still possible they'll open up.  Wouldn't suprise me at all if they annouced a week before the first party just so they aren't booked and can take some walkups during the party.

I booked a Main Street Barbershop in lue of PL so the kids would have a snazy do for the party.


----------



## arthuruscg

I called yesterday (8/30) and they are still closing at the normal 4pm.

If i can remember to call everyday, i can post if they will be extending their hours.


----------



## LibrarianBecky

Parents are allowed to take pictures during the transformation process, right?  It's just in the 'special room' that they can't take pictures?  

THank you!!!

Only 17 more days!!


----------



## hgharvey

Goofy_Mom I hope you are right and they do open up for some walk ups!  But the Barbershop is a good idea.

Arthuruscg, if you do remember and post that would be awesome!  Thanks so much!

We have 23 days left until we leave


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

Berlioz70 said:


> Mommy2Jameson & LA PIG I am so sorry for your experiences. I shared LA PIG's story with the other pirates to make them a little more aware of their actions. The Jellyfish is a pretty common act, but they should reconsider how it's coming off. It's a way for them play their 1676 character and help them sound confused, but they should not be mean or condensing (which I know they do sometimes).
> 
> I know this will not make up for your visits, but thank you for sharing your comments so the pirates can work on those characters for the future.



Thank you so much for taking the time to respond to my story!  You are a great representative for the Pirate's League on these boards!  I totally understand the need to stay in character, and they do a great job.  I just wish he could have toned it down just a notch when we were away from everyone else in that front area before going to the makeover area! Haha!  He had his pirate act down though!  And he was a bigger guy, had to be at least 6'4", so that may have added to my son's nervousness! Haha!  I still think it looked like fun though, so I'm hoping to try it again in a couple years!  Can you request a female pirate?  I think my son would have done better with that! Haha!


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

hgharvey said:


> Goofy_Mom I hope you are right and they do open up for some walk ups!  But the Barbershop is a good idea.



We did the barbershop after my son freaked out at PL.  They did a great job!  he got his hair spiked, had mickey confetti put in it, and maybe sprayed with color? Haha!  I can't even remember.  But I wanna say it cost $8 or $10!  

We saw a ton of girls getting pony tails with the color and confetti too, and they looked adorable!  Just as cute as the girls from BBB and way cheaper!  

So it would definitely be a good alternative if no PL appointments open up!  Just a tip, the barbershop can't add tips to the bill if you charge to your room key, so make sure you have some cash to tip them!


----------



## Berlioz70

Sorry for the delay - have a lot to catch up on!



4littleones said:


> If he starts to get upset is there anyway that we can just do the black eyes and eyebrows and just not finish off with the beard?



The beard is optional on most looks, except the Captain Hook. So they'll start out planning for the full look and if he cannot finish then the Pirate Master just stop where s/he is at. 

No need to show your GAC card (that's more for Attractions), but when he gets to his chair, just whisper to the Pirate Master that he has autism and they'll adjust as needed.



karenscottparsons said:


> Just wondering where and when pirate goofy appears and if he will still make appearances on days of MNSSHP?



He's usually out between 10ish-6ish (except for when he's in the parade). He is not affected by parties - Goofy will change his costume and appear differently at MNSSHP.



arthuruscg said:


> If i can remember to call everyday, i can post if they will be extending their hours.



No extending hours. At least, no pirates are working the parties... so you can just sit in a room and stare at the wall?



LibrarianBecky said:


> Parents are allowed to take pictures during the transformation process, right?  It's just in the 'special room' that they can't take pictures?



Correct!



Mommy2Jameson said:


> Can you request a female pirate?



You can request a certain pirate gender (many of our girls prefer lady pirates)!


----------



## LibrarianBecky

Thank you, Berlioz!!  Maybe we'll see you in a few weeks!


----------



## Berlioz70

So sorry Becky - my days of piracy are over. 

I still visit TPL often to stay connected, but there are other pirates that are now incognito on the boards and they've been offering great tips as well!

In other news - it was originally thought that the Mermaid would return in time for MNSSHP, but since hours are not being extended this year they are going to hold off releasing the updated mermaid until the end of the year.


----------



## arthuruscg

Berlioz70,

Thanks for the info. I was really hoping PL would extend their hours until 7pm on party nights.


----------



## 4littleones

Berlioz70 said:


> Sorry for the delay - have a lot to catch up on!
> 
> 
> 
> The beard is optional on most looks, except the Captain Hook. So they'll start out planning for the full look and if he cannot finish then the Pirate Master just stop where s/he is at.
> 
> No need to show your GAC card (that's more for Attractions), but when he gets to his chair, just whisper to the Pirate Master that he has autism and they'll adjust as needed.



Thanks so much for responding, I feel so much better.  I'm sure my little guy will LOVE this!

See you in a few weeks!


----------



## 4littleones

I am going to cancel our barbershop appointments on 9/27 for 11am and 11:30am (4 kids total) if anyone wants them PM me and we can arrange a time for me to drop them.  I know that the Pirate League is difficult to get this week so the barbershop is a nice back up plan.


----------



## skylilly

For those of you who purchased custome and took them with you were your kids able to change there or did you have to do that before you arrived?


----------



## Berlioz70

Here ya go!



Berlioz70 said:


> *FAQ*
> Can I bring costumes from home?
> YES!! It is best to change into the costume before checking in. If the league is slow then they may allow you to use the Powder Rooms, but if it's busy they will not. There is no time to change between the pirate paint and the portrait.


----------



## Amanda2032

We are going to Disney on September 23rd and I got one appointment for my youngest son for the PL on September 26th.  My older son has a costume (boney pirate) but I havent gotten him an appointment (all booked up!!).  I was thinking about painting his face myself, but it would sure save me some time and effort if I could get his face painted in MK.  Do any of the face painting booths in MK do a pirate's face similar to the boney pirate at PL??  Plus, the face paint at the World doesnt itch--when a lot of times the face paint you buy at a halloween shop or something itches like crazy.  Any advice that anyone could give me would be GREATLY appreciated!!


----------



## Delilah1310

We had an amazing experience last week at PL. Our pirate master was exceptional and I would like to file a formal compliment with someone official.
Any idea how to do that?

In a nutshell, this pirate master was working with an older boy and was intense and fun and really into character with him. But when it was DS4's turn, the same pirate master read my son's aprehension perfectly and toned it down to a level that DS4 was not intimidated by and although it took a while, my son started to open up and get more into the spirit of it. (he's usually very outgoing, but i think a little overwhlemed by the experience at first).

I was very impresed by the priate master and his ability to read his "clients" and adjust ... it was really appreciated and I want to let someone know!

thanking in advance for any suggestions on how to get a compliment lodged with the right people!


----------



## bibbidibobbidibecky

If anyone cancels between 12 and 4 on Oct. 6, please pm me. I can't get my son in. We are taking a last-minute trip!

Tia!


----------



## Berlioz70

Amanda2032 said:


> Do any of the face painting booths in MK do a pirate's face similar to the boney pirate at PL??



Unfortunately, there are no other face painting locations at MK - it closed with Toontown in 2010.



Delilah1310 said:


> We had an amazing experience last week at PL. Our pirate master was exceptional and I would like to file a formal compliment with someone official.
> Any idea how to do that?



Send a letter to:

Walt Disney World Guest Communications
    P.O. Box 10,400
    Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830


If you can, provide the Pirate's name. CMs receive special recognition when a Guest takes the time to write a letter about them personally. Additionally, if you feel comfortable sharing his name with me, I can send him a compliment as well. But really the best thing is to send a letter.


----------



## gfamluvsdisney

I have two appointments on October 30th that I am cancelling....one at 1:10 and the next at 1:15. If anyone is interested private message me so that we can coordinate.


----------



## Delilah1310

Berlioz70 said:


> Send a letter to:
> 
> Walt Disney World Guest Communications
> P.O. Box 10,400
> Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830
> 
> 
> If you can, provide the Pirate's name. CMs receive special recognition when a Guest takes the time to write a letter about them personally. Additionally, if you feel comfortable sharing his name with me, I can send him a compliment as well. But really the best thing is to send a letter.



Thank you so much! I will send the letter in the morning! 
His name was Jason from Memphis, TN and he was working on 9/13.
He was just great and I would be thrilled if you could pass on my graditude. But I will be sending the letter for sure!

thanks again!


----------



## Berlioz70

Fantastic!! I let Jason know as well!


----------



## DCL rookie

Is it really worth the time???  Say you get to WDW every 2 years and not yearly or multiple times in the same year.  Going to be at Disney for a week in Nov 2011, plan to have 2 days at MK.  I'll have to show my kids some videos and pics - see what they think.  DD5 and DS7.


----------



## bibbidibobbidibecky

DCL rookie said:


> Is it really worth the time???  Say you get to WDW every 2 years and not yearly or multiple times in the same year.  Going to be at Disney for a week in Nov 2011, plan to have 2 days at MK.  I'll have to show my kids some videos and pics - see what they think.  DD5 and DS7.



Only you can decide if it's worth the time, but I will say it's an amazing experience. My son absolutely loves it and will be very sad if we can't get him in this time. My older daughter, who is a princess through and through really wants to do it, too, so that says a lot to me. It's much more than JUST a makeover...


----------



## wdwmaw

Have a friend at school who really wants her son to do this. They could do this October 10,11,13,14 if anyone is needing to cancel please let PM me.


----------



## Chicago Mo

DCL rookie said:


> Is it really worth the time???  Say you get to WDW every 2 years and not yearly or multiple times in the same year.  Going to be at Disney for a week in Nov 2011, plan to have 2 days at MK.  I'll have to show my kids some videos and pics - see what they think.  DD5 and DS7.



Absolutely I believe it is well worth it. it's so much more then just sitting in a chair and getting makeup. I laughed entirely to HARD!! all my children loved it. this year we are taking our friends with their kids there along with mine!!! My one son did not do it last year and was totally bummed out afterwards. This year he is so excited to get it done..


----------



## BBBlade

DCL rookie said:


> Is it really worth the time???  Say you get to WDW every 2 years and not yearly or multiple times in the same year.  Going to be at Disney for a week in Nov 2011, plan to have 2 days at MK.  I'll have to show my kids some videos and pics - see what they think.  DD5 and DS7.




If they are into pirates at all, I'd say go for it. Get an early reservation. The earlier in the morning, the less amount of time you end up waiting before you get sat. (Like all reservation based places, there is sometimes a long wait later in the day). They get a good amount of merchandise for the price, plus the little things like the pirate name, medallion, and trip into the secret room that are exclusive to the league.

If your kids don't like pirates, don't do it. If they just want their faces painted but won't be into the experience, then hit up a face paint place in another park or DTD. They are, however, right around the perfect pirating age!

Good luck!


----------



## bibbidibobbidibecky

My daughter has been obsessed with the Pirate Princess costume since she wore it in the kids' club on our cruise this summer and I want to surprise her with it at the PL next month  But I want to make sure it's going to be available or if I need to bring a back-up.

Is the stock usually pretty full? Or is there a chance it will be gone by the late afternoon?

TIA!


----------



## Berlioz70

bibbidibobbidibecky said:


> My daughter has been obsessed with the Pirate Princess...



Just to clarify, are you referring to the Pirate Maiden? It's Black and Pink; there is an image of it in the first post.


----------



## bibbidibobbidibecky

Berlioz70 said:


> Just to clarify, are you referring to the Pirate Maiden? It's Black and Pink; there is an image of it in the first post.



Yes that's it. Sorry, they called it a pirate princess, or something like that, on the ship  but that is it.


----------



## Sydnerella

Berlioz70 and other experts -

Today my DS7 told me that he wants to do PL during our March Spring Break Trip. So I am wondering if I can adjust our reservations and accomplish the following:


March 26 - MK opens at 9
BBB for DD5 at 8AM (open) - Crown Package includes hairstyling, makeup and nails  no photo package
PL for DS7 at 9AM (open) - He does not want the full white skull face which I think would take longest of the looks.
CRT for breakfast at 10:15
So... can it be done?  We have been to BBB at 8 before and been done by 8:30ish with the crown pkg. But I have no idea how long PL really takes with the post-make-up activities and we really want to have breakfast at CRT afterwards.

Thanks,
Sydnerella's Mama


----------



## sydprincess

How many people can you book for the same appointment time?


----------



## Berlioz70

bibbidibobbidibecky said:


> My daughter has been obsessed with the Pirate Princess costume since she wore it in the kids' club on our cruise this summer and I want to surprise her with it at the PL next month  But I want to make sure it's going to be available or if I need to bring a back-up.
> 
> Is the stock usually pretty full? Or is there a chance it will be gone by the late afternoon?
> 
> TIA!



The Maiden dress has typically sold out the quickest, because it's the only female option. I can't speak to the stock for next month, but if it's a hands down must have then I'd recommend having a back up.

Additionally, stock is not new every day, it comes in more sporadically. So a morning or afternoon appointment wouldn't really make that much of a difference.



Sydnerella said:


> Berlioz70 and other experts -
> 
> Today my DS7 told me that he wants to do PL during our March Spring Break Trip. So I am wondering if I can adjust our reservations and accomplish the following:
> 
> 
> March 26 - MK opens at 9
> BBB for DD5 at 8AM (open) - Crown Package includes hairstyling, makeup and nails  no photo package
> PL for DS7 at 9AM (open) - He does not want the full white skull face which I think would take longest of the looks.
> CRT for breakfast at 10:15
> So... can it be done?  We have been to BBB at 8 before and been done by 8:30ish with the crown pkg. But I have no idea how long PL really takes with the post-make-up activities and we really want to have breakfast at CRT afterwards.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sydnerella's Mama



If you can guarantee that you'll be checking in at TPL at 9, you should be fine - the longest look is Multi-eye Jack. Let them know at check-in that you have a 10:15 ADR and they'll write it on your Muster Form as a heads up to your Pirate Master. If it hits 9:30 and it doesn't seem like you're moving very fast, let the Pirate Master know about your ADR. You'll want your DS to be starting the oath by about 9:40.



sydprincess said:


> How many people can you book for the same appointment time?



two


----------



## jpaxton1118

My kids 3, 8, and 11 did the PL on Friday and they LOVED it!!!! We will be doing it again next trip! It is worth the money. What topped it off was Jack Sparrow came through and everyone got pictures with him.


----------



## lmbcdb

Just wanted to check and see if anyone's daughter had gotten one of the "boy" looks.  DD3 wants to be just like her brother, who always gets the skull face.  When I made the reservation, the CM asked which girl package she wanted, and I told her neither, that she wanted the skull face.  While she said this was fine, she seemed really surprised.  

I really hope this won't be a problem when we get there.   An unhappy almost 4 year old girl is not fun...


----------



## Berlioz70

Girls get the "boys" look ALL THE TIME - do not worry at all!!!  If you look at the picture of the faces in the first post, the image of the "Smokey Eye Jack" is actually a little girl (yes, with a beard).


----------



## Momtoryanandmike

Go for it!  My 9 year old son did it last year and loved it. We laughed at the pirates doing the make up and quite honestly when they were done I hardly recognized my own child!  Well worth it!  His 18 year old brother was sorry he didn't opt for it.


----------



## Sydnerella

My son wants to know if they will paint the scare on his hand rather than his face.... and yes, I realize this will wash off sooner... just askin'

Also - will they do partial looks? He thinks a black eye is ok, but is not keen on the beard.. and of course wants the scare on his hand... I have NO idea where on earth he got this picky thing from 

Thanks!


----------



## lmbcdb

Berlioz70 said:


> Girls get the "boys" look ALL THE TIME - do not worry at all!!!  If you look at the picture of the faces in the first post, the image of the "Smokey Eye Jack" is actually a little girl (yes, with a beard).



Thank you SO much!  One less thing to stress about for our trip.


----------



## t_catt11

My three boys will be doing the Pirates League on our trip... now I'm wishing that I had opted to do it, too.


----------



## Berlioz70

Sydnerella said:


> My son wants to know if they will paint the scare on his hand rather than his face.... and yes, I realize this will wash off sooner... just askin'
> 
> Also - will they do partial looks? He thinks a black eye is ok, but is not keen on the beard.. and of course wants the scare on his hand... I have NO idea where on earth he got this picky thing from
> 
> Thanks!



Good and Bad News.

Unfortunately, the scar must be on the face, they will not draw a full scare any where but the cheek.

However, the beard is optional on the Jack looks (not optional on the Hook), so that will be fine!


----------



## Beaker74

What are the options for the girls.  Someone mentioned that there were different girl packages.  Thanks!


----------



## Berlioz70

Check the first post for current face options. There used to be different package options, but now everyone gets the same package, just the face changes.

The only girl focused option is the Empress, however, girls are welcome to get any of the looks. The Beard is optional for the 3 Jack Looks. In the first post, the Smokey Eye is actually a girl (yes, with the beard).


----------



## Beaker74

Thanks Berlioz70!!


----------



## 2009hayabusa

I am DESPERATELY looking for any cancellations on Wednesday, October 19th. Time doesn't matter. I would LOVE for my 4 year old grandson to enjoy this.
Thanks so much!


----------



## AR81

So 9:00 is the earliest appointment?  I wish they could start at 8am so we could time it where he could get this done before the pirate scavenger cruise at GF.  If I am correct, the cruise goes out at 9:30. We will be going in the summer...


----------



## Berlioz70

Correct, 9 is the earliest. They've never opened at 8am.

This was given to me by a current TPL CM. We weren't sure when we would be allowed to say anything, but she mentioned that one of the Managers was talking about these upcoming changes with other Guests so she asked me to share it with you all!

The packages are all being adjusted in the coming months. Some of the changes are currently unknown, but its believed that the First Mate option will be losing the fake teeth and will be gaining something else.

The empresses is going through a complete makeover, to make it more piratey and less princessy. 

The mermaid is coming back, in a slightly different look and package.

And a new package, based on Jake from Jake and the Neverland Pirates, will be created for pirates under the age of 3. It will not feature pirate paint, but will include other activities based on the TV show.

All of these changes will come with a slight price increse... rumor is that all packages will be increased by $5, making them $34.95.

I know you'll have tons of questions, but to be honest that's about all I know. Hopefully some of the other Pirate Masters will jump in to provide more info as it becomes available. I think the target is in December, but that's not confirmed.


----------



## Chicago Mo

AR81 said:


> So 9:00 is the earliest appointment?  I wish they could start at 8am so we could time it where he could get this done before the pirate scavenger cruise at GF.  If I am correct, the cruise goes out at 9:30. We will be going in the summer...



Yes i believe it is the earliest. we have our 4 kids and the earliest was 9:20 i think...


----------



## Chicago Mo

Berlioz70 said:


> Correct, 9 is the earliest. They've never opened at 8am.
> 
> This was given to me by a current TPL CM. We weren't sure when we would be allowed to say anything, but she mentioned that one of the Managers was talking about these upcoming changes with other Guests so she asked me to share it with you all!
> 
> The packages are all being adjusted in the coming months. Some of the changes are currently unknown, but its believed that the First Mate option will be losing the fake teeth and will be gaining something else.
> 
> The empresses is going through a complete makeover, to make it more piratey and less princessy.
> 
> The mermaid is coming back, in a slightly different look and package.
> 
> And a new package, based on Jake from Jake and the Neverland Pirates, will be created for pirates under the age of 3. It will not feature pirate paint, but will include other activities based on the TV show.
> 
> All of these changes will come with a slight price increse... rumor is that all packages will be increased by $5, making them $34.95.
> 
> I know you'll have tons of questions, but to be honest that's about all I know. Hopefully some of the other Pirate Masters will jump in to provide more info as it becomes available. I think the target is in December, but that's not confirmed.



well, this is good news and Bad (only becuase of the price increase!) 
thanks for the update!!! will be watching for more information!!!! as usual your amazing and i thank you!


----------



## ewerstruly

Hi there. Just to be sure ... they never did extend the hours this year for the Halloween party, right? Trying to figure out how to juggle things and still make this work. There are so many fabulous things to do and you just can't do them all! Just over 2 weeks for us now!


----------



## Sydnerella

Berlioz70 said:


> Correct, 9 is the earliest. They've never opened at 8am.
> 
> This was given to me by a current TPL CM. We weren't sure when we would be allowed to say anything, but she mentioned that one of the Managers was talking about these upcoming changes with other Guests so she asked me to share it with you all!
> 
> The packages are all being adjusted in the coming months. Some of the changes are currently unknown, but its believed that the First Mate option will be losing the fake teeth and will be gaining something else.
> 
> The empresses is going through a complete makeover, to make it more piratey and less princessy.
> 
> The mermaid is coming back, in a slightly different look and package.
> 
> And a new package, based on Jake from Jake and the Neverland Pirates, will be created for pirates under the age of 3. It will not feature pirate paint, but will include other activities based on the TV show.
> 
> All of these changes will come with a slight price increse... rumor is that all packages will be increased by $5, making them $34.95.
> 
> I know you'll have tons of questions, but to be honest that's about all I know. Hopefully some of the other Pirate Masters will jump in to provide more info as it becomes available. I think the target is in December, but that's not confirmed.



*IGNORE THE INFO BELOW, it is incorrect as my travel agent acknowledged that the cost she quoted was a "typo"!! SO SORRY *

Thanks Berlioz, you have been confirmed, sadly!  Today I got an email from my Dreams Unlimited TA with "Childrens Activities" in it and here's what it said about the Pirate's League - btw I am not a fan of the *40% price hike!*

_Pirates League
The Pirates League  allows boys and girls to transform themselves into Pirates, and allows their dreams to come true as they join Captain Jack Sparrow's crew. Participants receive a pirate identity, are transformed into a pirate by a WDW Pirate Master, and have access to a secret treasure room.  They are also able to unlock clues to additional pirate encounters in the Magic Kingdom.   

   First Mate Package: Includes bandana; choice of facial effects; scars; tattoos; fake teeth; earring and eye patch; sword and sheath;  
           pirate coin necklace; one 5×7-inch photo; and personalized pirate oath - $49.95 plus tax. *No it's $29.95 (for now)* 

Empress Package: Includes bandana; shimmering makeup; face gem; tattoos; nail polish; earring and eye patch; sword and sheath;     
            pirate coin necklace; one 5×7-inch photo; and personalized pirate oath - $49.95 plus tax. *No it's $29.95 (for now)* _

So apparently the appointment I booked for DS7 in March 2012 will now cost $49.95... I am ok with the actual fee, but I am seriously questioning what they are doing differently or more now to justify such a big price increase, a photo? 

I realize it will be fun and "worth it" but am still surprised and a bit annoyed  by the amount of the price change.

*IGNORE THE INFO ABOVE, it is incorrect as my travel agent acknowledged that the cost she quoted was a "typo"!! SO SORRY! *



Sydnerella's Mama


----------



## ewerstruly

When do these new packages and prices take effect? We're set to go in a couple weeks, and for 5 of us, that would be quite a bit more than I'd planned to spend.


----------



## kjh73

One thing the new price includes that the old price didn't is the photo....we just did  the Pirates League 2 weeks ago and we paid extra for the photo.  The pirate Leaque experince really was worth it, I thought that the $29 a child I paid was a good deal for what we got.  Of course we paid the extra for the photo!


----------



## ewerstruly

I hope we will have the option to buy or not to buy the photo. I wasn't planning on it. If they did a group photo of the 5 of us, I would get one for sure. But not 5 individuals. We're only going to the MK for one day, for the MNSSHP. So, without extended party hours at pirates league, it will be costing us about $650 just to get in, park tickets plus party tickets, before adding on pirates league costs. We're excited to do it, but it does add up.


----------



## Sydnerella

Hello, today my TA emailed me back and said that her email had a "typo" in it regarding the cost of the Pirate's League. I apologize, I assumed that the TA would have the correct costs in her email.... I am annoyed 

TA said the following:

_Theres a typo in the email I sent you.  The current price for the Pirates League (always subject to change) is $29.95._

So sorry for the panic about the increase - esp to you ewerstruly!! 

Sydnerella's Mama


----------



## ewerstruly

Oh good, thanks!


----------



## disneymom443

My DS7 will be doing the PL for the first time. He is so excited about doing this and has already picked out the face he wants. 

I'm happy to read that I will be able to take pictures while he is getting all done up. I also know that he will want to buy the photo at the end.



In 12 days my son will be transformed into a cursed pirate....oh boy


----------



## Oomiak

My son and nephew did the Pirates League on 10/8 when it was pouring rain outside.  They both wanted the cursed pirate and were told this may be a bad idea because of the heavy rain.  In fact, they told us we could cancel at no charge because the rain was so heavy.  We almost did cancel but the boys really wanted to do it.  

So we went ahead with the cursed pirate and it was worth every penny!  The people working there are outstanding and the experience alone is worth the money.  My sons face washed off after a few hours in the rain but that was okay.  Jack Sparrow and another pirate made the rounds for photos while we were there.  My son was thrilled about this.  Jack told him he already had a right hand man so he could be his left hand man.  It made my sons day.

They did have a problem with the photos that day.  We were told we could return later to purchase it for $10 instead of $15, but by the time we made it back around they were closed.  I'm a little bummed about that, I would have loved to have that photo.  Despite that little hiccup it was an outstanding experience and I highly recommend it to anyone that has Pirates fans in the house.






[/url]
IMG_2361 by dawntreader101, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Oomiak

Here's the cursed pirate.






[/url]
IMG_2405 by dawntreader101, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Berlioz70

Sydnerella said:


> Thanks Berlioz, you have been confirmed, sadly!  Today I got an email from my Dreams Unlimited TA with "Childrens Activities" in it and here's what it said about the Pirate's League - btw I am not a fan of the *40% price hike!*



Actually - what your travel agent is seeing is not a typo - it's INCREDIBLY old. When TPL opened, it was 49.95 for about 10 months (it included the photo, which is now an add on). The price changed in January 2010. My concern is that your travel agent is looking at other old info. 



ewerstruly said:


> When do these new packages and prices take effect? We're set to go in a couple weeks, and for 5 of us, that would be quite a bit more than I'd planned to spend.





Berlioz70 said:


> I think the target is in December, but that's not confirmed.


----------



## pilferk

Quick question:

My son and I have PL appts for 1:50 today.  It's a party night.

Anyone had issues going in costume, into the parks, that early on a party night?  Or are the CM's pretty understanding?


----------



## lilmissdisney216

My darling fiance had this done back in July and he chose the cursed pirate and he LOVED it (granted he's 23 years old lol) and had a blast!!! Wish I still had pictures of us all done up but alas my photopass expired and have no way of getting those photos (which truly is a bummer).


----------



## mnightin

Berlioz-

I just want to thank you and the other posters here for all the info and help. We leave for WDW on Friday and will be at the Pirate's League on Wednesday 10/19 in the morning.  Hope we get to run into you there!

All the best-

-Megan & mates


----------



## Berlioz70

pilferk said:


> Quick question:
> 
> My son and I have PL appts for 1:50 today.  It's a party night.
> 
> Anyone had issues going in costume, into the parks, that early on a party night?  Or are the CM's pretty understanding?



You'll be fine. CMs know it's a party night and understand that it's not possible for all Guests to leave and change to come back.



mnightin said:


> Berlioz-
> 
> I just want to thank you and the other posters here for all the info and help. We leave for WDW on Friday and will be at the Pirate's League on Wednesday 10/19 in the morning.  Hope we get to run into you there!
> 
> All the best-
> 
> -Megan & mates



Have a great time!!


----------



## pilferk

Berlioz70 said:


> You'll be fine. CMs know it's a party night and understand that it's not possible for all Guests to leave and change to come back.



Thanks!

Gerard Warloather (my son) and Benjamin Chipcutter (me) had a GREAT time!  The party went off like gangbusters, too.


----------



## mom2elle

Berlioz70 said:


> The empresses is going through a complete makeover, to make it more piratey and less princessy.
> 
> The mermaid is coming back, in a slightly different look
> 
> All of these changes will come with a slight price increse... rumor is that all packages will be increased by $5, making them $34.95.
> 
> I know you'll have tons of questions, but to be honest that's about all I know. Hopefully some of the other Pirate Masters will jump in to provide more info as it becomes available. I think the target is in December, but that's not confirmed.



This is exciting news! I just wish the target could be moved up to late November! I have appointments made for my 4 kids on nov 22! This is a surprise trip for them, I know my 4 yo daughter and 8 year old son are going to love this. I was unsure about booking ressies for my two oldest daughters who are 13 and 15 but I decided to go for it since they are huge POTC fans. Keeping my fingers creased that the mermaid makes an early reappearance!


----------



## BobbyG11

Berlioz-

I've been reading a lot of posts here since we made our plans to go to WDW, and thought I'd ask this odd question.

Our family will be at WDW in early Nov and was wondering if there was any chance of a "walk-in" during the "less crowded" times the first week in Nov?  My nephew is shy and it's sure if he wants to do it.  Also, do you have many "big kids" (say around 44!) do the PL?

Thank you in advance for your time and help.


----------



## Berlioz70

Welcome to the Disboards!!

Walk-ins are easier at 9am, and gets much more difficult throughoutthe day. TPL hasn't really seen a "slow" season since May, when the 4th movie came out, so you would not be able to judge appointments based on park attendance.

44 is average, I would the 94 who turned into a pirate was more of a big kid than you! 

I'd recommend booking and then canceling if your child is scared (see the first post for more info).


----------



## BobbyG11

Berlioz70 said:


> Welcome to the Disboards!!
> 
> Walk-ins are easier at 9am, and gets much more difficult throughoutthe day. TPL hasn't really seen a "slow" season since May, when the 4th movie came out, so you would not be able to judge appointments based on park attendance.
> 
> 44 is average, I would the 94 who turned into a pirate was more of a big kid than you!
> 
> I'd recommend booking and then canceling if your child is scared (see the first post for more info).



94!  That's awesome!  I think I might have to do it even if he doesn't want to.  Thanks so much for your advice and help.  The CM's at Disney are awesome!  Thanks again and I hope see you in Nov.


----------



## belleatheart

pilferk said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Gerard Warloather (my son) and Benjamin Chipcutter (me) had a GREAT time!  The party went off like gangbusters, too.



Curious, do you remember who your pirates masters were?


----------



## belleatheart

BobbyG11 said:


> Berlioz-
> 
> I've been reading a lot of posts here since we made our plans to go to WDW, and thought I'd ask this odd question.
> 
> Our family will be at WDW in early Nov and was wondering if there was any chance of a "walk-in" during the "less crowded" times the first week in Nov?  My nephew is shy and it's sure if he wants to do it.  Also, do you have many "big kids" (say around 44!) do the PL?
> 
> Thank you in advance for your time and help.



We have had many Big kids coming into the League lately! I would recommend getting an appt, our walk in availability is becoming less and less as more people are finding out about us


----------



## BobbyG11

belleatheart said:


> We have had many Big kids coming into the League lately! I would recommend getting an appt, our walk in availability is becoming less and less as more people are finding out about us



Wow!  CM's rock...even on forums!  Thanks so much.  I will do just that.  You know, I remember as a kid (Born and raised in Tampa) going to WDW all the time, but we never had the "funds" to do a lot of extra stuff.  I wanted a pirate pistol so bad I couldn't stand it, but alas, it never happened.  Preparing for this trip, and it being my kids first time, has made me feel like a kid again.....but this time, I have the "funds" to make their stay extra magical!  And ya know what?.....I might even get that pirate pistol......for my 6 month old son of course!  

Who knows, you could be the Pirate Master that inducts me into the league!


----------



## belleatheart

BobbyG11 said:


> Wow!  CM's rock...even on forums!  Thanks so much.  I will do just that.  You know, I remember as a kid (Born and raised in Tampa) going to WDW all the time, but we never had the "funds" to do a lot of extra stuff.  I wanted a pirate pistol so bad I couldn't stand it, but alas, it never happened.  Preparing for this trip, and it being my kids first time, has made me feel like a kid again.....but this time, I have the "funds" to make their stay extra magical!  And ya know what?.....I might even get that pirate pistol......for my 6 month old son of course!
> 
> Who knows, you could be the Pirate Master that inducts me into the league!



I just could be, if you see a little brunette who is loud bopping all over the league, that one is me!!!! We have pirate pistols right there at the league, he everyone needs to be a pirate, and you gotta start somewhere right , can't wait to see you in the league!!!


----------



## BobbyG11

belleatheart said:


> I just could be, if you see a little brunette who is loud bopping all over the league, that one is me!!!! We have pirate pistols right there at the league, he everyone needs to be a pirate, and you gotta start somewhere right , can't wait to see you in the league!!!



Cool!  I've been having trouble actually getting throught to make res., but hey, you CM's say dreams do come true, so it will all work out somehow.  Either way, I thank you for your time and help, and in the event I don't get a reservation, I'll stop by to say hello (we will be at the MK 5,6 Nov).  I'll be the 44 year old big kid (with an embarressed family in tow), looking for a little loud brunette pirate bopping all over.....and a toy pirate pistol!   Thanks again!

Bobby


----------



## Jordicia

Just called reservations and no availability to book on the days we are visiting magic kingdom in the next 3 weeks  just hope we can get an appointment on the day if we try first thing in the morning on the day. Where should we go to in the park to see if there are any extra reservations? My 7 year old son will be so disappointed if I don't get him in. Thanks in advance x


----------



## t_catt11

Thought I would relate our own TPL experience.  

We had appointments for Saturday, the 8th, for DS13, DS4, and DS2.  If you were there, you may recognize this date as the monsoon of 2011 - it started raining the day before and never. stopped. raining. until lunchtime on Sunday.

Yes, we fudged the line on the youngest child.  The original idea was for DS4 to do this, but DS2 loves pirates, too, so we made ressies for both.  DS13 was a bit wistful at not being included - I would have never dreamed that he'd want to do it - so I added him.

We showed up and got taken back... and discovered that DS2 would not do TPL, period.  He'd had many character interactions up to this point (TPL was day 8 for us), he'd had his first hair cut on Main Street, but he wasn't getting into that pirate master's chair, no way, no how.  He had a nice interaction with Captain Jack (growdled at him, gave him five, etc). but the chair was out.  

We ended up cancelling him, and a walkup snapped up the slot.

Anyway, DS13 got started, and had a pretty silly experience - for some reason, he would not take off his baseball cap.  His poor pirate master fought him over it, finally got it off for a bit, ended up letting him put it back on.  to make it worse, he kept laughing every time she tried to do makeup around his mouth - and since both boys went with the cursed pirate, there was a lot of makeup!

She even pulled over another pirate master to help, but he just kept laughing, which got her laughing.  They eventually got him done, but our poor pirate master was not too pleased.

Meanwhile, DS4 kept crinkling his eyes (shutting them too tight), causing his own set of issues.  However, his makeup was done a good deal quicker than DS13.  Even so, I think that TPL wasn't too sorry to see my kids go.  

All told, it was a fun experience.  The kids looked great, and while the place was very hectic (and loud), it was fun.  Captain Jack and Mack made their way through the entire room and spent a little time with everyone - very cool.

Sadly, DS4's makeup didn't last terribly long - rain and wiping hands kill makeup quickly.  We got great pics, though, and the boys both enjoyed it.  Id say that this experience was well worth it, and I'll gladly do it again.  Heck, I will probably get made up, myself, next time.


----------



## t_catt11

belleatheart said:


> I just could be, if you see a little brunette who is loud bopping all over the league, that one is me!!!! We have pirate pistols right there at the league, he everyone needs to be a pirate, and you gotta start somewhere right , can't wait to see you in the league!!!



Your description matches the pirate master that had my goofy giggling son... if this WAS you, I apologize again!


----------



## SCGDisney

My boys just did Pirate League last week.  It was awesome.


----------



## Chicago Mo

the sash?!?! is this something extra???? HOW AWESOME!!! 
My One son had the same last year.. what worked best to remove the make-up by the eye?


----------



## SCGDisney

Chicago Mo said:


> the sash?!?! is this something extra???? HOW AWESOME!!!
> My One son had the same last year.. what worked best to remove the make-up by the eye?



I bought the vests, T-shirts, and sash from a halloween costume company and brought them with us.   

I had a very hard time getting the black eye make up off.  My older soon looked like he was wearing black eyeliner for most of our trip.   I used soap & water, then actual make up remover to get most of it off and the rest just sort of wore off over a few days.  It was really hard!

ETA:  I just noticed you might have meant the sash across their chests not on their belts...that one was provided by the Pirate League.  It was part of the gifts they gave them at the end...eye patch, sash, swords, gold necklace.


----------



## wdwcraz

belleatheart said:


> I just could be, if you see a little brunette who is loud bopping all over the league, that one is me!!!! We have pirate pistols right there at the league, he everyone needs to be a pirate, and you gotta start somewhere right , can't wait to see you in the league!!!




We were there on Sept 23rd and my DD5 got made up.....Tell Nick Cannonball Maria Blaststriker from his hometown said hello.  She always talks about him and how great of a time they had making fun of her Bippity Boppity princess sister (Since pirates don't like princesses).  We had a great time and now my princess daughters wants to do it next year when we come back.  Heck, I think I might do it also.


----------



## miprender

Berlioz70 said:


> Correct, 9 is the earliest. They've never opened at 8am.
> 
> This was given to me by a current TPL CM. We weren't sure when we would be allowed to say anything, but she mentioned that one of the Managers was talking about these upcoming changes with other Guests so she asked me to share it with you all!
> 
> The packages are all being adjusted in the coming months. Some of the changes are currently unknown, but its believed that the First Mate option will be losing the fake teeth and will be gaining something else.
> 
> The empresses is going through a complete makeover, to make it more piratey and less princessy.
> 
> The mermaid is coming back, in a slightly different look and package.
> 
> And a new package, based on Jake from Jake and the Neverland Pirates, will be created for pirates under the age of 3. It will not feature pirate paint, but will include other activities based on the TV show.
> 
> All of these changes will come with a slight price increse... rumor is that all packages will be increased by $5, making them $34.95.
> 
> I know you'll have tons of questions, but to be honest that's about all I know. Hopefully some of the other Pirate Masters will jump in to provide more info as it becomes available. I think the target is in December, but that's not confirmed.



My DD will love the Mermaid part. She was bummed that we missed it by a few weeks when they did the trial run.


----------



## Chicago Mo

SCGDisney said:


> I bought the vests, T-shirts, and sash from a halloween costume company and brought them with us.
> 
> I had a very hard time getting the black eye make up off.  My older soon looked like he was wearing black eyeliner for most of our trip.   I used soap & water, then actual make up remover to get most of it off and the rest just sort of wore off over a few days.  It was really hard!
> 
> ETA:  I just noticed you might have meant the sash across their chests not on their belts...that one was provided by the Pirate League.  It was part of the gifts they gave them at the end...eye patch, sash, swords, gold necklace.



Yes i did mean the sash! they added the sash and the sword!!! OH i am even MORE excited for the boys to do it again!! Thank you TONS for the pictures! Same here,. My Son Zack walked around like a 80 hair band reject for a couple of days as well. but well worth it.


----------



## dia

I don't know how booked the league is but I just cancelled for 2 ppl at 11:20 on Nov 10th and for 1 person on Nov 10th at 11:30am


----------



## belleatheart

BobbyG11 said:


> Cool!  I've been having trouble actually getting throught to make res., but hey, you CM's say dreams do come true, so it will all work out somehow.  Either way, I thank you for your time and help, and in the event I don't get a reservation, I'll stop by to say hello (we will be at the MK 5,6 Nov).  I'll be the 44 year old big kid (with an embarressed family in tow), looking for a little loud brunette pirate bopping all over.....and a toy pirate pistol!   Thanks again!
> 
> Bobby



Hey, keep calling us back, and if you don't get a ressie come first thing in the morning, I should be there the 5th and 6th of Nov. Don't worry about being the big kid, I think my family gets embarrassed by me when I am in the parks because I get so wrapped up in the magic of it all. I will have your toy pirate pistol ready and waiting!!!


----------



## belleatheart

wdwcraz said:


> We were there on Sept 23rd and my DD5 got made up.....Tell Nick Cannonball Maria Blaststriker from his hometown said hello.  She always talks about him and how great of a time they had making fun of her Bippity Boppity princess sister (Since pirates don't like princesses).  We had a great time and now my princess daughters wants to do it next year when we come back.  Heck, I think I might do it also.




I will let nick know, haha he always loves to hear about his pirates when they are still talking when they get home!!!


----------



## belleatheart

t_catt11 said:


> Your description matches the pirate master that had my goofy giggling son... if this WAS you, I apologize again!



Haha, if I was, no need to apologize, honestly all the kids squinch up their little eyes when we say close them. We have all gotten good at coaxing them to relax and act like they are sleeping. The amount of kids I have had actually fall asleep is huge haha!!!! I love all my pirates not matter what happens, they always do something that makes my heart go ahhh


----------



## Jordicia

belleatheart said:


> Hey, keep calling us back, and if you don't get a ressie come first thing in the morning,



we are desperately trying to get our little boy who is 7 in on the 20th October, he is a huge potc fan and loves jack sparrow. We will be in magic kingdom for opening, where should we go to try and get a slot on the day. Thank you so much in advance x


----------



## belleatheart

Jordicia said:


> we are desperately trying to get our little boy who is 7 in on the 20th October, he is a huge potc fan and loves jack sparrow. We will be in magic kingdom for opening, where should we go to try and get a slot on the day. Thank you so much in advance x



Be at the Adventureland Bridge before rope drop, so at 9 am you are right there. There will be pirates there in the morning who are there to bring you back to the league. You will then come back to us and see if there is available time slots for the day


----------



## BobbyG11

belleatheart said:


> Hey, keep calling us back, and if you don't get a ressie come first thing in the morning, I should be there the 5th and 6th of Nov. Don't worry about being the big kid, I think my family gets embarrassed by me when I am in the parks because I get so wrapped up in the magic of it all. I will have your toy pirate pistol ready and waiting!!!



Mickey Magic!? DW called last night and someone must have cancelled!  Got 2 ressies for 1340 (sorry, 1:40 P.M.....retired Air Force...some habits are just hard to break) on 6 Nov!  

Belleatheart, if there is any way you could do the honors for us, that would be cool!  How early should we show up?  What ever you tell me it will probably 15 minutes BEFORE that!  Another habit I got while in the A.F.!

My DW still thinks it's weird I'm getting all excited about it, but hey, Disney is where the big kids can be...well...big kids right?  

I'm the ham in the family so this should be fun!  Hope to see you there!

Bobby


----------



## BobbyG11

belleatheart said:


> Be at the Adventureland Bridge before rope drop, so at 9 am you are right there. There will be pirates there in the morning who are there to bring you back to the league. You will then come back to us and see if there is available time slots for the day



Hey Jordicia,

Good advice from belleatheart!  She rocks!  Also, keep calling!!!!!!!!!!!!  I didn't think there was a chance of getting a ressie, but hey, it happened!  Don't give up......IT WILL HAPPEN!


----------



## belleatheart

BobbyG11 said:


> Mickey Magic!? DW called last night and someone must have cancelled!  Got 2 ressies for 1340 (sorry, 1:40 P.M.....retired Air Force...some habits are just hard to break) on 6 Nov!
> 
> Belleatheart, if there is any way you could do the honors for us, that would be cool!  How early should we show up?  What ever you tell me it will probably 15 minutes BEFORE that!  Another habit I got while in the A.F.!
> 
> My DW still thinks it's weird I'm getting all excited about it, but hey, Disney is where the big kids can be...well...big kids right?
> 
> I'm the ham in the family so this should be fun!  Hope to see you there!
> 
> Bobby



Yay!!! That is so awesome, if I am there that day, then I would be happy to make you part of the crew mate!!! I would say be there like 10 minutes early. By that point in the day we are bringing our new pirates into the league pretty much on time! I have to say I am big kid every day, so absolutely


----------



## wildelady

So looking forward to getting thid for my ds who will be 8 in Dec 2012, do they change the hours over xmas, we will be there from the 18th for 10 days.


----------



## BobbyG11

belleatheart said:


> Yay!!! That is so awesome, if I am there that day, then I would be happy to make you part of the crew mate!!! I would say be there like 10 minutes early. By that point in the day we are bringing our new pirates into the league pretty much on time! I have to say I am big kid every day, so absolutely



Thanks again so much for your help.  You rock!  I've got my nephew reeling now.  I told him I know one of the pirates!  Kids are so cool!  Thanks again and I hope to see you then.

BobbyG

P.S.  How do you come up with the pirate names?  Is it a secret?


----------



## belleatheart

wildelady said:


> So looking forward to getting thid for my ds who will be 8 in Dec 2012, do they change the hours over xmas, we will be there from the 18th for 10 days.



So far we never have...but we are becoming more popular, the truth is you guys will probably know sooner than us, but get your ressies for us now!


----------



## belleatheart

BobbyG11 said:


> Thanks again so much for your help.  You rock!  I've got my nephew reeling now.  I told him I know one of the pirates!  Kids are so cool!  Thanks again and I hope to see you then.
> 
> BobbyG
> 
> P.S.  How do you come up with the pirate names?  Is it a secret?



Oh yay, that is so exciting!!! I am so excited, I sure hope I get to help you become a pirate! The pirates name is all a secret til it happens, though I can tell you, your name will suit you


----------



## ewerstruly

I'm sad to say that we may be cancelling our appts for the 27th of Oct. I've been looking forward to this for many months and have sewn our family of 5 all matching Disney-themed pirate costumes that are so darn cute. But, we will only be in Florida for one day. We have our MNSSHP tickets, which means we can enter the park at 4 pm. Our PL appts are beginning just after 2 pm. So, to do this, we'd have to buy over $400 in extra park tickets for just our pirates league experience from 2-4pm or so, plus the cost of the pirates league. We're trying to decide if it's worth nearly $600 to do this. My heart is broken over it. If I do cancel, I'll post here and let you know, give a heads up for anyone needing an appt. on that day. And, either way, I'll post a photo of the pirate costumes I worked so hard on.


----------



## Jordicia

BobbyG11 said:


> Hey Jordicia,
> 
> Good advice from belleatheart!  She rocks!  Also, keep calling!!!!!!!!!!!!  I didn't think there was a chance of getting a ressie, but hey, it happened!  Don't give up......IT WILL HAPPEN!




I got one!!! Well 2 actually which was a lovely bonus as now my little girl can have a go too. We will have 2 new pirates at 2.50 on 21st October 

Thank you for your helpful post, I wouldn't have tried again if you hadn't said to


----------



## BobbyG11

belleatheart said:


> Oh yay, that is so exciting!!! I am so excited, I sure hope I get to help you become a pirate! The pirates name is all a secret til it happens, though I can tell you, your name will suit you



The mystery...the intrigue!!!!!  What fun.  I can't wait.  I too hope you get to induct us into the league.  See you soon!  Thanks again for all the help!

Bobby G


----------



## BobbyG11

Jordicia said:


> I got one!!! Well 2 actually which was a lovely bonus as now my little girl can have a go too. We will have 2 new pirates at 2.50 on 21st October
> 
> Thank you for your helpful post, I wouldn't have tried again if you hadn't said to



 YES!!!  That's awesome!  I'm so happy for you and your kids.  You gotta post some pics!  Tell the pirates I'll be reporting for duty on the 6th!  Congrats again, and HAVE FUN!!!!!!!!!

BobbyG


----------



## gfamluvsdisney

ewerstruly said:


> I'm sad to say that we may be cancelling our appts for the 27th of Oct. I've been looking forward to this for many months and have sewn our family of 5 all matching Disney-themed pirate costumes that are so darn cute. But, we will only be in Florida for one day. We have our MNSSHP tickets, which means we can enter the park at 4 pm. Our PL appts are beginning just after 2 pm. So, to do this, we'd have to buy over $400 in extra park tickets for just our pirates league experience from 2-4pm or so, plus the cost of the pirates league. We're trying to decide if it's worth nearly $600 to do this. My heart is broken over it. If I do cancel, I'll post here and let you know, give a heads up for anyone needing an appt. on that day. And, either way, I'll post a photo of the pirate costumes I worked so hard on.



When you make your decision would you please inbox me? And if you do decide to cancel could you let me know before you do it?  I have been trying to get two or three appts. for my children that day 2pm or later. I truly feel bad if you can't make it though! I hope that you are able to make the best decision for you and your family


----------



## Chicago Mo

has the process changed in getting names? we were there last year and my triplets were scheduled. well one chickened out.. 
as for the names yes it is surprising magical. they still ended up with the same last names!!

I requested a certain pirate(s) to do the transformation would you actually get them? im there Nov 16th for two out of triplets. DD wants pixi dust from the barber.


----------



## t_catt11

belleatheart said:


> Haha, if I was, no need to apologize, honestly all the kids squinch up their little eyes when we say close them. We have all gotten good at coaxing them to relax and act like they are sleeping. The amount of kids I have had actually fall asleep is huge haha!!!! I love all my pirates not matter what happens, they always do something that makes my heart go ahhh



I'm betting that it wasn't you, then.  My little one kept squinching up, but my older boy kept giggling every time his pirate master came close to his mouth with the black makeup... to the point that she actually had someone else come over to see if they could have better luck with his nonsense.  This after the chore of him and his silly refusal to take his baseball cap off!

Again, sorry to the short, outspoken brunette pirate master that had to deal with him!


----------



## Berlioz70

Chicago Mo said:


> has the process changed in getting names? we were there last year and my triplets were scheduled. well one chickened out..
> as for the names yes it is surprising magical. they still ended up with the same last names!!
> 
> I requested a certain pirate(s) to do the transformation would you actually get them? im there Nov 16th for two out of triplets. DD wants pixi dust from the barber.



The process is still the same.

You are welcome to request a pirate... but sometimes it can take a little longer if that Pirate Master is with another recruit. Pirates do not paint everyday, so sometimes requests cannot be honored if they are performing a different role.


----------



## gonzo138

I have a 3 year old who likes Jake and the Neverland Pirates. She would like to be made up as a pirate.  However, she is not into POTC at this age. Is Pirate's League something we should reserve for a future trip?

Thanks!
Stacey


----------



## Berlioz70

Gonzo - when is your trip? A couple pages ago I talked about a Jake look coming to TPL, so depending on when your trip is, it may work out just fine.


----------



## AllyElly

My daughter did this in May and still talks about it, so I scheduled appointments for her and her cousins for our trip in January.  Unfortunately my youngest son is 2 and couldn't participate so I did not make him an appointment.  After reading about the Jake package for kids under 3 I was wondering if I could go ahead and schedule an appointment stating his age as 3 so he could join in the fun.  He loves Jake so I think he would have a blast!


----------



## belleatheart

AllyElly said:


> My daughter did this in May and still talks about it, so I scheduled appointments for her and her cousins for our trip in January.  Unfortunately my youngest son is 2 and couldn't participate so I did not make him an appointment.  After reading about the Jake package for kids under 3 I was wondering if I could go ahead and schedule an appointment stating his age as 3 so he could join in the fun.  He loves Jake so I think he would have a blast!



Hello there, if the Jake package does come through then absolutely. I would make an appointment for him regardless. We are all very knowledgeable on Jake and NLP and have had many 2 year olds come in and get all the Pirate stuff just no pirate paint


----------



## AllyElly

Thanks!  I will definitely call and try to add him to our appointment, I'm excited he gets to participate!


----------



## ewerstruly

Hi there. I just wanted to share the pirate outfits I finished for our family of 5 to wear to the pirates league and MNSSHP ... since it looks like none of the pirate masters may get to see or meet us now (frown). I hate to give up our reservations. I called the very day my ADR window opened. So, gfamluvsdisney, we will likely cancel all of our 5 appts for October 27th. They begin at 2:20 and are back to back. I will let you know in the next day or so. If only we could get in for our 2:20 appt. with the MNSSHP tickets ... or if only party hours would have been extended. We were REALLY looking forward to this (my two youngest boys LOVE pirates and getting their faces painted) ... but it's just too much $$$, I think for the one day we'll be in Florida. 5 extra park tickets for us for just the 2-4 pm length of our pirate makeovers (we already bought party tickets) is really hard to swallow. Though very tempting. Anyway ... here's what I made for us ...


----------



## dia

Can anyone tell me what is the general tip/gratuity to give per pirate session? I have no idea....


----------



## dia

FABULOUS Costumes!!


----------



## Berlioz70

Super Cute costumes!!


----------



## belleatheart

I love your costumes, I wish we got to see them!!


----------



## belleatheart

bump*


----------



## heatherkali

I want to post a pic of my son after doing Pirate League last week, but I can not for the life of me figure out how to post a pic .  I have tried FAQ and when I get to my profile page I can not find Albums and pictures ANYWHERE... any help? 

Thanks!


----------



## Chicago Mo

heatherkali said:


> I want to post a pic of my son after doing Pirate League last week, but I can not for the life of me figure out how to post a pic .  I have tried FAQ and when I get to my profile page I can not find Albums and pictures ANYWHERE... any help?
> 
> Thanks!



Took me forever too... Need to put them in a online photo place like Flicker or Photobucket and copy the IMG
like: 





or




love this one


----------



## heatherkali

Hoping this works!!  You can see by the look on his face that this was his absolute FAVORITE part of disney!!


----------



## Chicago Mo

heatherkali said:


> Hoping this works!!  You can see by the look on his face that this was his absolute FAVORITE part of disney!!



THAT's AWESOME!!!!


----------



## snowangel72

costumes you can buy





inside





my two getting made up





my little guy





my DD (6)





final product (photopass CD pic)


----------



## Chicago Mo

When did you have this done? the swords are different then last year!


----------



## heatherkali

Chicago Mo said:


> When did you have this done? the swords are different then last year!



Those are the same swords my DS got last week.


----------



## popej1

My boys have a 3pm ressie for TPL on Thanksgiving Day.  I had planned on bringing a Captain Hook costume for my 7yo and a Jack Sparrow costume for my 4yo.  Now I'm wondering if I should just get a pirate t-shirt for them to wear instead of having them wear the costumes all day.  Also, should I leave the Capt.Hook hat at home since he will be given something to wear on his head?


----------



## heatherkali

popej1 said:


> My boys have a 3pm ressie for TPL on Thanksgiving Day.  I had planned on bringing a Captain Hook costume for my 7yo and a Jack Sparrow costume for my 4yo.  Now I'm wondering if I should just get a pirate t-shirt for them to wear instead of having them wear the costumes all day.  Also, should I leave the Capt.Hook hat at home since he will be given something to wear on his head?



I would for sure bring their costumes!! it makes the whole experience so much better IMO, pictures are fab with costumes!  I brought his costume in a ziploc bag and changed him right before the appointment.  oh and I would forget bringing the hat, too bulky!


----------



## snowangel72

Chicago Mo said:


> When did you have this done? the swords are different then last year!



Are you asking me? If so, this was July, 2011


----------



## Chicago Mo

snowangel72 said:


> Are you asking me? If so, this was July, 2011



they are SO much better then the ones my kiddies received last year... can't wait we will be at the PL in 13 days! 
10 and i am IN DISNEY!!! yippee!


----------



## Berlioz70

First post was updated with info on the Jake M&G.


----------



## mom2elle

Berlioz or belleatheart- any chance the mermaid package is back yet? We have appts Tuesday for my 4 kids, but my oldest two dds (13 &.  16) don't want to go unless the mermaid is back.   Thanks!


----------



## Chicago Mo

i just got back 
but had a WONDERFUL time at the pirates league!!! will be posting pictures ASAP!!! Ken is amazing along with Gina Marie!!!


----------



## Berlioz70

mom2elle said:


> Berlioz or belleatheart- any chance the mermaid package is back yet? We have appts Tuesday for my 4 kids, but my oldest two dds (13 &.  16) don't want to go unless the mermaid is back.   Thanks!



Sorry, not yet.



Chicago Mo said:


> i just got back
> but had a WONDERFUL time at the pirates league!!! will be posting pictures ASAP!!! Ken is amazing along with Gina Marie!!!



That's fantastic!


----------



## lotus14

Just read the whole thread. Great information and this looks like a TON of fun. DH, DD8, and DD5 are very excited to become pirates. DD5 is pretty girly so I'm hoping the redesigned Empress or the new mermaid feel at least a little princess-ish for her sake. She had a very hard time deciding between this and BBB.


----------



## belleatheart

lotus14 said:


> Just read the whole thread. Great information and this looks like a TON of fun. DH, DD8, and DD5 are very excited to become pirates. DD5 is pretty girly so I'm hoping the redesigned Empress or the new mermaid feel at least a little princess-ish for her sake. She had a very hard time deciding between this and BBB.



Not to try to sway your daughter because if she wants to be a princess then go for the BBB but our empress look has a lot of glimmer and shine, nail polish, face gems, and more exaggerated make up, we have had many princesses want to become empresses when their brothers are done up


----------



## lotus14

belleatheart said:


> Not to try to sway your daughter because if she wants to be a princess then go for the BBB but our empress look has a lot of glimmer and shine, nail polish, face gems, and more exaggerated make up, we have had many princesses want to become empresses when their brothers are done up



Oh, she wants to be a pirate...just a girly pirate.  She had a pink pirate birthday party and demanded a pink pirate dress to go with her PL visit.  I don't think she could handle the BBB since she HATES having her hair touched so PL sounds like a much better match for our family.  Someone had mentioned that the Empress was going to be changing and I was just hoping that it was still going to really feel girly.


----------



## belleatheart

lotus14 said:


> Oh, she wants to be a pirate...just a girly pirate.  She had a pink pirate birthday party and demanded a pink pirate dress to go with her PL visit.  I don't think she could handle the BBB since she HATES having her hair touched so PL sounds like a much better match for our family.  Someone had mentioned that the Empress was going to be changing and I was just hoping that it was still going to really feel girly.



Great! It may be changing in the future, but there is no final date set for those changes, so I would not worry as of right now.


----------



## SallyNeko21

I know this has probably been asked several times, but for 2012 dates, do you have to pay when you book, or do they wait and charge you when you come in for your appointment?  Thanks so much in advance!!


----------



## NLD

I booked last week and they said I'd pay at time of service.

They also said to get there 15 minutes early, have dd's hair brushed through with no tangles, bring our own comb or brush, and no makeup or nail polish on her.


----------



## SallyNeko21

Awesome!  Thanks for a speedy reply!  I will be calling today to book for my 2 boys!!  So excited!!!


----------



## mom2elle

Just popping in to say that we took our two youngest kids to Pirates League on 11/22, and the whole experience was one of the best during our stay at disney.  I think that for the cost, what you get back in terms of the makeover, the bandana, sash, sword, tattoo, gold necklace, and more, cannot be beat!  Our kids had a wonderful time, my DD4 got the empress, and my DS8 got the multi-eye Jack and they were thrilled!  I wish I could figure out how to post pics because we have some great pics of the kids!  I highly recommend this!


----------



## HalloweenNut

Trying to work out our itinerary and had a quick question for the Pirate Masters. The day we'd look at doing the Pirate's League is the same day we'd be staying late for MSEP and 10:00pm Wishes so it would be important to get our DD6 back to the resort for a nap. If we did the Pirate's League in the morning do you think the makeup would last into the afternoon or should we book it for later in the day after we return to the park. Just trying to let her get the most out of it. I think she'll love the league - no princesses for her!


----------



## 1girln3boys

HalloweenNut said:


> Trying to work out our itinerary and had a quick question for the Pirate Masters. The day we'd look at doing the Pirate's League is the same day we'd be staying late for MSEP and 10:00pm Wishes so it would be important to get our DD6 back to the resort for a nap. If we did the Pirate's League in the morning do you think the makeup would last into the afternoon or should we book it for later in the day after we return to the park. Just trying to let her get the most out of it. I think she'll love the league - no princesses for her!



I don't think it would.  I know with our boys their makeup had worn off by mid day and they didn't take a nap.  I would try to get it done first thing after nap.


----------



## HalloweenNut

1girln3boys said:


> I don't think it would.  I know with our boys their makeup had worn off by mid day and they didn't take a nap.  I would try to get it done first thing after nap.



OK, that's good to know. I can juggle things around and try and book the League for right when we get back and then make our way over to the last Pirate Tutorial of the day. Thanks!


----------



## HalloweenNut

Just booked the League for 3:00pm April 24th! Afterwards we can head over to the Pirate Tutorial. We're going to keep this a surprise for her right up to the last minute. She'll love it!


----------



## Berlioz70

HalloweenNut said:


> Just booked the League for 3:00pm April 24th! Afterwards we can head over to the Pirate Tutorial. We're going to keep this a surprise for her right up to the last minute. She'll love it!




 Have fun!


----------



## 1girln3boys

HalloweenNut said:


> Just booked the League for 3:00pm April 24th! Afterwards we can head over to the Pirate Tutorial. We're going to keep this a surprise for her right up to the last minute. She'll love it!



We did the same thing.  Both my boys loved it.  then they met Angelica right afterwards and took some pictures with her.


----------



## HalloweenNut

I changed up our itinerary a bit and changed the Pirate's League to 10:55am of the same day as that will give her longer to be in character. We'll then hit the early afternoon tutorial before going back the the resort for a rest. I can't wait. She's really going to love it. Every time we watch the planning DVD and she sees the bit about the League she asks "can I do that?!" That and the Jedi Training - she wants to take on Darth Vader. Did I mention she's really NOT into princesses!


----------



## monkey30

We loved PL!! The boys decided to save the majority of their spending money just for this! 

DS9 did the multiple eyes, he sat awesome (20mins with eyes closed!!) but we did have a little reaction to the tattoo eyes on his cheek (he didn't care!!) they enjoyed the experience, and we got the pictures and such. 

When you leave go see Goofy, we were the only ones there, and the boys had a elaborate sword fight we caught on video! It was great. They remember that over everything. Also they CM had given us a few eye patches for mommy and daddy and the baby, but there were 2 kids standing by Goofy that couldn't get a time for PL so the boys said lets spread the magic and gave them the eye patches and tattoos they had been given! It was a very magical day and we would go back again!


----------



## AllyElly

I know there were some new looks mentioned a few pages back and was wondering if they have been added.  I think it was the return of the mermaid package, a Jake & the Neverland Pirates package and a change to the Empress.  We have appointments for several kids in 2 weeks and just wanted to know if there were any new additions.  

Also, my daughter was wanting to get the skeleton look, about how long does this take to complete (she's 4, so I don't want her to get too antsy!)
Thanks!


----------



## Berlioz70

The new additions are still not expected for a couple months, so everything will be the same in 2 weeks.

The cursed pirate is one of the quicker looks, depending on how well the white is sticking. I would say it averages about 10-15 min, but then add on time for the prep, merch and oath.


----------



## Chicago Mo

Yet again we had the BEST time!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!


----------



## Liza111577

What a great picture!!! I have DS6 booked for February, doing Pirates League in the late PM and after dinner at CM we're boarding the boat for the Pirate & Pals Fireworks.
I'm hoping to convince DS to just get the "beard" and "scar" and not the skeleton facepaint, because I doubt it would look very good after spending the rest of the afternoon at the park and then dinner.
I've also bought a cheap pirate costume on ebay for him to wear that day.


----------



## Chicago Mo

Liza111577 said:


> What a great picture!!! I have DS6 booked for February, doing Pirates League in the late PM and after dinner at CM we're boarding the boat for the Pirate & Pals Fireworks.
> I'm hoping to convince DS to just get the "beard" and "scar" and not the skeleton facepaint, because I doubt it would look very good after spending the rest of the afternoon at the park and then dinner.
> I've also bought a cheap pirate costume on ebay for him to wear that day.



It is totally worth it~ I will say the makeup did last both in Sept and again in November. it's getting that black OFF is the trouble!!! ha ha ha but i remembered eye makeup removed this time didn't have an issue. People Kept tell Matt to CLOSE HIS EYES when he had the other eyes on his eyelids...
they both made it on the memories and me show!!! well that was what i was told...


----------



## texasteacher35

Can't wait to go back and do it again! We leave in about 2 weeks and will do the Pirate League again! My DS6 LOVED it!!! This time, I think we will go for the skeleton face...but my little guy said, he wants to still be a good guy. Lol


----------



## NLD

ChicagoMo, that's a beautiful picture. Did you take it yourself or is that Photopass? (Do they do Photopass at PL?)

If you took it yourself, would you mind sharing what your settings were (ISO, f/, shutter speed)? And... is that all ambient light or did you add some flash?

Would like to have an idea of the lighting situation and possible settings before my dd's appointment.

Thanks!


----------



## jjod96

So I saw there are changes to the PL....I am confused though....do you still get the eye patch an headband and stuff.....just no picture included anymore?   I forget what was included before!  It had been awhile sine I looked at it so now I am trying to see what exactly they changed or got rid of!   Thanks.....my son can't wait to do this.....23 more days!


----------



## Chicago Mo

NLD said:


> ChicagoMo, that's a beautiful picture. Did you take it yourself or is that Photopass? (Do they do Photopass at PL?)
> 
> If you took it yourself, would you mind sharing what your settings were (ISO, f/, shutter speed)? And... is that all ambient light or did you add some flash?
> 
> Would like to have an idea of the lighting situation and possible settings before my dd's appointment.
> 
> Thanks!



I wish! your not allowed to take pictures in this room is HAS to be their photographer and you have the option to buy them. The lighting was so perfect, they turned out so beautiful I HAD to buy them! i wish i was wealthy enough to buy all of the poses! 
Wish there were more places with the perfect lighting like this for meet and greets!!!


----------



## pilesoflaundry

I took my dd in Sept. for her birthday. I paid for the picture in that room. What confuses me is the changes to the packages.

It says the pirate folder and 5x7 are no longer included. Well when I went in Sept. I paid $14 for the picture and the folder, was it supposed to be included then?  Or is there a different picture that used to be included that I didn't get? The picture I paid for was in that room where you can't take your own photos.

I bought the Empress Package and paid extra for the costume so total was $100 with the pictures.


----------



## Chicago Mo

I have a couple of different poses.. 
sorry they are so huge..




This should be the non smile??


----------



## NLD

Chicago Mo said:


> I wish! your not allowed to take pictures in this room is HAS to be their photographer and you have the option to buy them. The lighting was so perfect, they turned out so beautiful I HAD to buy them! i wish i was wealthy enough to buy all of the poses!
> Wish there were more places with the perfect lighting like this for meet and greets!!!



Ahhh, thanks. Too bad they won't allow us to take our own pics. Guess I'll have to decide when there whether it's worth purchasing the pic. The ones of your kids really turned out great!


----------



## pilesoflaundry

Chicago Mo said:


> It is totally worth it~ I will say the makeup did last both in Sept and again in November. it's getting that black OFF is the trouble!!! ha ha ha but i remembered eye makeup removed this time didn't have an issue. People Kept tell Matt to CLOSE HIS EYES when he had the other eyes on his eyelids...
> they both made it on the memories and me show!!! well that was what i was told...



In the future, cold cream. It's the best thing ever for removing makeup. Doesn't matter what brand. A little wiped on the makeup and use a dry tissue to wipe it off. Even camo paint comes right off with it, so I'm sure the black makeup would be fine. I keep some around at halloween time.


----------



## Chicago Mo

pilesoflaundry said:


> In the future, cold cream. It's the best thing ever for removing makeup. Doesn't matter what brand. A little wiped on the makeup and use a dry tissue to wipe it off. Even camo paint comes right off with it, so I'm sure the black makeup would be fine. I keep some around at halloween time.



Thanks! I believe Berloiz (sp?) on here told me about shaving cream too.. I used it and it really did work along with regular eye make up remover and those makeup wipes!!
thank you for the tip.. i will have to get some cold cream!!


----------



## Miss Marie

So, I suppose they do girls too? Judging by that Maiden Dress option I'm guessing they do.

My brother loves Pirates (He's obsessed with POTC and Peter Pan because of the pirates) and we know he'd love to do it. I'd like to try it too (He'd probably want me to) and I was just wondering what sizes are the maiden dresses up to? Are they as limited as the BBB sizes? I was just wondering what sizes they do. Do they apply any makeup to girls (lip gloss, blush, etc.)? 

Glad to know that they have a No-Face option. I hate Face paint.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## kkandaj

I never knew about this!  So thankful for this thread!!!  DS and DD have appointments in May for this.

DD did BBB last time we went.  DS was only 18 mos then, so was left out, but didn't notice.  (He did get his first haircut at Harmony though.)  I think they will both LOVE this!  They both love to play dress up.  We will definitely have to watch some pirate movies, though I am not ready for them to see POTC yet.  Looks like Captain Hook on Peter Pan will be about it. 

Thanks for this thread!  I am so excited!


----------



## Berlioz70

NLD said:


> ChicagoMo, that's a beautiful picture. Did you take it yourself or is that Photopass? (Do they do Photopass at PL?)
> 
> If you took it yourself, would you mind sharing what your settings were (ISO, f/, shutter speed)? And... is that all ambient light or did you add some flash?
> 
> Would like to have an idea of the lighting situation and possible settings before my dd's appointment.
> 
> Thanks!



As mentioned, only the Gunner is allowed to take photos in the Sacred Sanctorum. They use specialty cameras designed specifically for this room, and the Gunners trained at this location go through extra training on how to work with the unique settings. Even if they did let Guests use their own cameras, they would never look as good. They do not use a flash.



jjod96 said:


> So I saw there are changes to the PL....I am confused though....do you still get the eye patch an headband and stuff.....just no picture included anymore?   I forget what was included before!  It had been awhile sine I looked at it so now I am trying to see what exactly they changed or got rid of!   Thanks.....my son can't wait to do this.....23 more days!



Merchandise was not affected with the changes, just no more photo/case.



pilesoflaundry said:


> I took my dd in Sept. for her birthday. I paid for the picture in that room. What confuses me is the changes to the packages.
> 
> It says the pirate folder and 5x7 are no longer included. Well when I went in Sept. I paid $14 for the picture and the folder, was it supposed to be included then?  Or is there a different picture that used to be included that I didn't get? The picture I paid for was in that room where you can't take your own photos.
> 
> I bought the Empress Package and paid extra for the costume so total was $100 with the pictures.



The package used to be $50 and included the photo/case. Now it's $30 and the photo purchase is optional.

The changes occurred in Jan 2010 - so quite awhile ago!



Miss Marie said:


> So, I suppose they do girls too? Judging by that Maiden Dress option I'm guessing they do.
> 
> My brother loves Pirates (He's obsessed with POTC and Peter Pan because of the pirates) and we know he'd love to do it. I'd like to try it too (He'd probably want me to) and I was just wondering what sizes are the maiden dresses up to? Are they as limited as the BBB sizes? I was just wondering what sizes they do. Do they apply any makeup to girls (lip gloss, blush, etc.)?
> 
> Glad to know that they have a No-Face option. I hate Face paint.
> 
> Thanks for any help!



Dresses run from S-XL, so about a 6-12. Cannot guarantee they're always in stock though.



kkandaj said:


> I never knew about this!  So thankful for this thread!!!  DS and DD have appointments in May for this.
> 
> DD did BBB last time we went.  DS was only 18 mos then, so was left out, but didn't notice.  (He did get his first haircut at Harmony though.)  I think they will both LOVE this!  They both love to play dress up.  We will definitely have to watch some pirate movies, though I am not ready for them to see POTC yet.  Looks like Captain Hook on Peter Pan will be about it.
> 
> Thanks for this thread!  I am so excited!



Welcome to the crew!! Jake and the Neverland Pirates is really popular with our young ones, if he's familiar with that show he'll fit right in. The pirates adjust their story telling based on the individual vict... erm, recruit.


----------



## Sarahboo

I just wanted to thank everyone for posting their experiences.  My husband and I, plus our daughter and son are all becoming pirates on the 29th of this month and all of the information in this thread was really helpful in deciding to pull the trigger on reservations.  Our daughter has done BBB twice, but this will be our son's first time (he's 3.5) with a makeover experience at DW.  I can't wait to add to everyone's experiences when we get home!


----------



## kristennn

Thanks for all the info - I spent most of the day reading this loooooong thread. 
I couldn't find the updates info about the under 3 option in the first post though.
 My friend has a child  who will be 2 weeks shy of 3 when we were there and she was thinking about lying about the age ... but maybe she can do this instead.
 Looking forward to reading about the changes for my own kids ... the mermaid option throws a wrench into my plans though ... hmmm and almost makes  me want to think about it twice so they can be mermaids once and pirates the other time!


----------



## Berlioz70

TPL does not have the under 3 option yet, rumored for sometime late Spring, same for the mermaid. Everything on the first post is the current info.


----------



## pilesoflaundry

Berlioz70 said:


> The package used to be $50 and included the photo/case. Now it's $30 and the photo purchase is optional.
> 
> The changes occurred in Jan 2010 - so quite awhile ago!
> .



Thank you, then we went after the changes. It shows up as a new update in the blog at the top of this page but I'm sure I just missed the date on it as being LAST Jan.


----------



## TheMick424

Does anyone know if you get e-mail confirmations when you make a reservation (similar to dining)?  I called to book today and they gave me a confirmation # over the phone, but I have yet to receive any e-mail and it isn't showing up under My Vacation/My Reservations on the Disney website. Just trying to make sure it was booked successfully and I don't need to make another phone call. TIA!


----------



## kristennn

TheMick424 said:


> Does anyone know if you get e-mail confirmations when you make a reservation (similar to dining)?  I called to book today and they gave me a confirmation # over the phone, but I have yet to receive any e-mail and it isn't showing up under My Vacation/My Reservations on the Disney website. Just trying to make sure it was booked successfully and I don't need to make another phone call. TIA!



 I made most of my ADR's online and got email confirmations. I made one over the phone and I asked her if I would get an email and she sad no - they weren't able to do that. I  would guess it;s the same for the pirate league. If you have a confirmation number I would feel confident it is booked.


----------



## mommytominnie

Chicago Mo said:


> I wish! your not allowed to take pictures in this room is HAS to be their photographer and you have the option to buy them. The lighting was so perfect, they turned out so beautiful I HAD to buy them! i wish i was wealthy enough to buy all of the poses!
> Wish there were more places with the perfect lighting like this for meet and greets!!!



By any chance did you pre purchase the photopass CD before your trip?  The only reason I am asking is because you said you wanted to get all the poses.  If you bought the picture you can add all the photos they took onto your photopass account.


----------



## mommytominnie

kristennn said:


> I made most of my ADR's online and got email confirmations. I made one over the phone and I asked her if I would get an email and she sad no - they weren't able to do that. I  would guess it;s the same for the pirate league. If you have a confirmation number I would feel confident it is booked.



Yep.  I made my DDs appointment over the phone and was just given the time and confirmation number.  No email was provided.  I showed up at the time of my reservation and all was good


----------



## pooh4brains

First, let me say that Pirates League is awesome, and my boys were asking to do it again on our next trip about an hour after we had our appointment!  It is worth every penny, and I plan on letting them do it again.

I haven't read all 59 pages of this thread, so my apologies if this info is a repeat of any previous posts.  My DS 3 was Captain Hook.  We brought an older Captain Hook costume from home, and hoped to buy a new hat at the MK.  I should have researched this a bit better before our trip, but there are no Captain Hook hats anywhere in the World.  We settled for the hat they have available at the Pirate's League (a buck hat I think??) and it looked good, but for those that want to be authentic, it might be disappointing.  

And the pictures that they take in the secret room are absolutely amazing, and you will not even hesitate to purchase them!  They are totally worth it, and it will give anyone who doesn't get to experience the make-up in person an excellent idea of how great it looks.


----------



## NLD

> As mentioned, only the Gunner is allowed to take photos in the Sacred Sanctorum. *They use specialty cameras designed specifically for this room*, and the Gunners trained at this location go through extra training on how to work with the unique settings. Even if they did let Guests use their own cameras, they would never look as good. They do not use a flash.



All right now, as an amateur photo geek this has me curious. "Specialty" cameras? What on earth could those possibly be? Why would "specialty" cameras be needed? Why wouldn't a DSLR set to the appropriate settings work?

Does anyone have info on this?


----------



## Lidian

NLD said:


> All right now, as an amateur photo geek this has me curious. "Specialty" cameras? What on earth could those possibly be? Why would "specialty" cameras be needed? Why wouldn't a DSLR set to the appropriate settings work?
> 
> Does anyone have info on this?



I'm not anywhere close to being any sort of photographer (I feel impressed if I get some non-blurry shots on my cheap-o camera), however, I didn't notice the gunner's camera being any different from the other PP guys cameras.  I think it was just placement.  I did notice that they took a lot of pictures when I had mine added to my PP card (after purchase, of course), and not all were ... well ... let's say I bought the best one and the others are filed away as just being there.  Cute, but not amazing.  

With that said, I'd love to hear more about this special camera, too!


----------



## PrincessMom4

We have down the Pirate League twice with my oldest son. The BEST part besides the actual transformation was the crew. Both times the crew members were fantastic and real and my son loved it. They asked my son if he had been on a ship before and he told them no, but his cousin was in the navy. I think the guy said we better watch this one he could be a pirate turned good...lol


----------



## Berlioz70

NLD said:


> All right now, as an amateur photo geek this has me curious. "Specialty" cameras? What on earth could those possibly be? Why would "specialty" cameras be needed? Why wouldn't a DSLR set to the appropriate settings work?
> 
> Does anyone have info on this?



It's the same base camera, just a different lens. It allows the shutter to remain open for a longer period of time, without the need of a tripod, so that the shots are not blurry. The biggest problem we have are blurry shots. There is an additional gunner that reviews all photos and picks the best one to be printed for the New Recruit.


----------



## NLD

Berlioz70 said:


> It's the same base camera, just a different lens. It allows the shutter to remain open for a longer period of time, without the need of a tripod, so that the shots are not blurry. The biggest problem we have are blurry shots. There is an additional gunner that reviews all photos and picks the best one to be printed for the New Recruit.



Thanks Berlioz. I'll have to take notice. I'm thinking they are probably just "fast" lenses, meaning larger apertures--which are available for consumer purchase, and allow the lens to open wider so that the shutter is actually open for _less_ time.

I'm pretty confident my D700 with a nice fast prime could achieve the same results ChicagoMo posted, so it's sort of sad they don't allow the guests to photograph in the room.


----------



## Chicago Mo

NLD said:


> Thanks Berlioz. I'll have to take notice. I'm thinking they are probably just "fast" lenses, meaning larger apertures--which are available for consumer purchase, and allow the lens to open wider so that the shutter is actually open for _less_ time.
> 
> I'm pretty confident my D700 with a nice fast prime could achieve the same results ChicagoMo posted, so it's sort of sad they don't allow the guests to photograph in the room.



He didn't use a tripod. the lighting was amazing. I don't understand the lens being different. it was the same camera as i have seen all the photopass people using. I also have a DSLR. but would never get the shot without the tripod. unless the TV was set pretty quick. 

No they won't allow other personal cameras becuase the room is SECRET!!! duh.
I don't mind paying the money for good pictures.


----------



## NLD

> No they won't allow other personal cameras becuase the room is SECRET!!! duh.


  

Yeah, long shutter speeds and moving subjects (kids) generally don't mix. Which is why I think they're just using a fast lens and actually a shorter shutter speed (not a longer one). There's little doubt in my mind my D700 and 50 1.4 could handle it.

But... I'll just have to cough up the $$ for the pic, since it's a secret room and all!


----------



## Lidian

I 'coughed' up the money for both kids in May!  It was well worth every penny!  We bought both pictures in their "frames" (even though they were only trying to sell us the first frame).  I absolutely thought it was a great deal for such a wonderful picture ... and the memories ... those will last a lifetime!


----------



## leadfootlevi

What the best time?  We have reservations at 9:10 AM.  MK opens at 8:00 AM on this day.  I'm thinking it's too early (cuts into too much of our precious early morning touring time!).  What do you all think?

Thanks!


----------



## sherette7769

Lidian said:


> I 'coughed' up the money for both kids in May!  It was well worth every penny!  We bought both pictures in their "frames" (even though they were only trying to sell us the first frame).  I absolutely thought it was a great deal for such a wonderful picture ... and the memories ... those will last a lifetime!



So I take it they don't do the pictures together, so you end up paying for separate pics of each child?  Not that I mind, I just think it would be cute to have pics of them together also!


----------



## Momloveshockey

AMAZING...My little "Chris Bloodshot" was thrilled with the whole thing.  I couldn't get over how different he looked.  My friend's son didn't recognize him.  He loves that sword and we paid the extra for the gun.  Everyone made comments to him for the rest of the day.  The picture they take inside the secret room is very good...and we also got all the digital ones which are to be on my Photopass disk...that has been shipped...(yes I am anxious for it to get here).  Anyone with a child who would like the pirate theme...I say go for it.  It was certainly a highlight of the trip....and my son was never into pirates beforehand.  The best moment for me was when we were sitting watching the parade on Main St. and Captain Hook came over to my son, shook his hand and took his eye patch and put it down into place.  too cute
Hint> I paid $5 day after Halloween on a pirate costume, brought it with us... DS wore it that day...The pirate next to DS on stage (or his parents) apparently paid $70 for a costume for their son.


----------



## disneymomej

I'm sure the camera just either has high ISO, and/or a wide aperture lens.  I have no doubt I could take a picture there without a tripod.  I have a Cannon 5D Mark2.  Outfitted with a 50/1.2 lens, I could just about take a picture in the dead of night without flash.  I never use flash.  I am sure this is their technique.  I am sure they have nothing too fancy, just a good camera and lens.


----------



## kristennn

leadfootlevi said:


> What the best time?  We have reservations at 9:10 AM.  MK opens at 8:00 AM on this day.  I'm thinking it's too early (cuts into too much of our precious early morning touring time!).  What do you all think?
> 
> Thanks!



 I debated the same question ... what time was best. I didn't want to waste precious time while lines wre short - BUT I did want  to do it early enough that they could show it off for most of the day in the park. I decided on 11:30 
  I think it's hard to say what time is "best"


----------



## Lidian

sherette7769 said:


> So I take it they don't do the pictures together, so you end up paying for separate pics of each child?  Not that I mind, I just think it would be cute to have pics of them together also!



I didn't ask, they didn't offer.  But in reality, the setup was pretty small.  Not so sure how well it would work with more than one child at a time.  

If you really want pics of both kids together, there's a photographer just outside the league who takes nice pictures!  She got both of my kids together, and some shots of them alone (and it went straight to my PP card without an additional purchase).


----------



## disneysplash

I had had to be willing to buy photos of both girls seperate. I added this photo to my photopass card by using the numbers on the reciept for the individual photos we bought. They would not sell me this photo.


----------



## Eli's 1st trip

We are going in Jan 2013. This is the one thing DS who is 4 has specifically asked to do. I cannot wait to show him the pics. He is going to be so excited!


----------



## Chicago Mo

Eli's 1st trip said:


> We are going in Jan 2013. This is the one thing DS who is 4 has specifically asked to do. I cannot wait to show him the pics. He is going to be so excited!



YAY!!! 

I hope your going to do a trip report?!?!


----------



## twinkles

Hi:
Could someone tell me how I can book this?  We are going to be there in May with our grandsons and they would Love this.  Thanks so much.


----------



## Berlioz70

407-WDW-CREW

No confirmed dates... but it sounds like the Mermaid, updated Empress, and Jake packages are all due in mid-late March!


----------



## Fire14

berlioz70 said:


> 407-wdw-crew
> 
> no confirmed dates... But it sounds like the mermaid, updated empress, and jake packages are all due in mid-late march!


 cooooooooooooooollllllllllllll


----------



## Lidian

Berlioz70 said:


> 407-WDW-CREW
> 
> No confirmed dates... but it sounds like the Mermaid, updated Empress, and Jake packages are all due in mid-late March!



Drats!  We'll be there early March ...  I'd totally book an appointment for Mermaid and Jake if they were out then.    DD loved the Mermaid so much last May and DS is a huge Jake fan.  Fingers are crossed it rolls out sooner!


----------



## NLD

Just got back last night from our trip.

DD (8) got the empress package and she LOVED it. Thanks to everyone for the info on this thread!

I did cave and buy the photo but still wish I could have just taken my own pictures. My camera and lens would have handled the lighting in the room just fine. 

But the picture IS beautiful, so I guess it was worth it... just sad we don't have a digital version unless we scan it (not the best option) or order Photopass (not sure yet if we will, might not have gotten enough Photopass pics to make it worthwhile).


----------



## Berlioz70

You can purchase a digital print from the website - I think it's about $10.


----------



## DisneyGuess

So glad they are adding a Jake option!  But, my lil pirate will have a hard time picking between Jake, Hook & Jack, lol. He loves them all!


----------



## DisneyBabies

Berlioz70 said:


> 407-WDW-CREW
> 
> No confirmed dates... but it sounds like the Mermaid, updated Empress, and Jake packages are all due in mid-late March!



So it looks like DD and I will be able to be mermaids on our trip in October 2013.  Hopefully, they won't change the dates 

DD really liked the pictures she saw from last May and really got her heart set on having it done, so I'm really glad they are bringing it back.

Thanks for the info Berlioz!


----------



## twinkles

I was wondering with these additions if the age requirement of 3 changes?


----------



## NLD

Berlioz70 said:


> You can purchase a digital print from the website - I think it's about $10.



Thanks for that bit of info, Berlioz! Will look into it!


----------



## NLD

By the way...

For anyone who is interested, I just posted a report on our PL experience, with lots of pictures. I was dying of curiousity before we got there, and thought maybe someone else might be, too.... so wanted to post the link here:

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43948323&postcount=80

For folks not interested in the full report, here are just a few pics:

Inside the makeover room...




20120129-DSC_9165 by nicole_lynn_, on Flickr




20120129-DSC_9170 by nicole_lynn_, on Flickr




20120129-DSC_9177 by nicole_lynn_, on Flickr




20120129-DSC_9189 by nicole_lynn_, on Flickr

Mostly done...




20120129-DSC_9198 by nicole_lynn_, on Flickr

Taking the pirate oath... (I loved how the CM got down on dd's level!)




20120129-DSC_9209 by nicole_lynn_, on Flickr

Final transformation.




20120129-DSC_9223 by nicole_lynn_, on Flickr


----------



## Lidian

NLD, love your post!  My DD and DS had TPL experience in May and loved it!  Your DD looks very adorable!  The CMs who work TPL are just amazing, aren't they?   

Heading off to read your full review now.


----------



## ireland_nicole

sorry to barge in on the thread- DS did pirates league once before and enjoyed it (getting the facefull of black/white makeup wasn't so enjoyable for me though- wish I'd read this thread first)  but I didn't get to experience it with him because I was with my DD at the tea party.  Anyway, I'm going the beginning of June on a mommy and me trip with just my DS for his 10th birthday.  I'm thinking about doing Pirates leage and then maybe the fireworks voyage if availble.  The really long winded question is, do you think it's kinda fun and cool to do it with your kiddo- especially when it's just you and them on the trip- or do you think it would just embarrass him at that age?


----------



## claryche

I can't really speak to a 10 year old boy, since mine is only 5.  But he did it with his dad when he was 4 and a half and loved it.  I think it would just depend on the kid.  And I think doing it together made it extra special.  I'm hoping that when my son is 10 that he would do it with me or my dh and not be embarrassed.  And I hope the same for you, if you do decide to do it.


----------



## Fire14

ireland_nicole said:


> sorry to barge in on the thread- DS did pirates league once before and enjoyed it (getting the facefull of black/white makeup wasn't so enjoyable for me though- wish I'd read this thread first) but I didn't get to experience it with him because I was with my DD at the tea party. Anyway, I'm going the beginning of June on a mommy and me trip with just my DS for his 10th birthday. I'm thinking about doing Pirates leage and then maybe the fireworks voyage if availble. The really long winded question is, do you think it's kinda fun and cool to do it with your kiddo- especially when it's just you and them on the trip- or do you think it would just embarrass him at that age?


 My nephew did it with My  friend and I. I gave him choice of doing it or going off in MK  alone for few hours he chose to do PL with us girls. He got multi eyed one.


----------



## Berlioz70

More often then not, kids may start out "too cool," or embarassed... but by the end most get into it!


----------



## Cdnmom2001

Berlioz70 said:


> TPL does not have the under 3 option yet, rumored for sometime late Spring, same for the mermaid. Everything on the first post is the current info.




Berloioz, 
We have appointments in May 2012, do you believe the mermaid will then be available?   DD really wants the mermaid, are there any more updated photos of the different options available for the face painting?



TIA!


----------



## TiggerStac

Berlioz..  is it hypoallergenic makeup they use on the face??  My older 2 have done this, but I just realized my youngest turns 3 on this trip, so he can do it this year.

He has a rare skin disease and has spots on his face.  I was thinking of doing the scar face one (not sure technical name, but my middle son did it and he had a scar on his face and a little clouding around his eye.  

They'd have to just work around his spots, he has some on his face, not tons, but if they are rubbed, they will pop out (they are actually colored hives).

Do you think they'd let us test a spot on his arm when we are in the pirate name phase??  Of course if Jake option is avail when we go (mid april) that's what he'd chose and I wouldnt have to worry about this.  But i think he'd like  the makeup but would have to have them start and him like it and then me have to tell them to stop.   Thank you!!


----------



## Berlioz70

Just explain your situation and they should let you test the product on the arm. The scar is pretty safe, the black around the eyes would be my concern. They also have info on all the paints used, they should let you review the list if you request.

Hopefully the Jake package will exist by April (March is still the target, as far as I know).


----------



## jcjen519

We are going to Disney in May 2012 and have an appointment for our son to do the pirates league.  He will be a month shy of 3 at the time.  I understand that violates the rules but lied to make the appointment anyway.  Is the Jake option just the regular package without make up?  Or do we not know what it will be yet?  Thanks for any information


----------



## Eli's 1st trip

I see people who are going in May booking appts now, we arent going until Jan 2013, but its making me worried that Pirates League popularity is skyrocketing and that it will be so hard to get an appt. How early? When? should I look to make an appointment? who do I call as well?

thanks in advance!


----------



## jcjen519

My grandparents have been DVC members since I was 7 or so and now we are  too so we've had plenty of experience not being able to get the things we want booked. We do all booking just as soon as we can and know what we want to do.  I just booked pirates league last week and had no trouble getting the exact appointment I wanted. I don't think its booked up for may or anything but my suggestion is always to book as early as possible for your family.  so if you know you want to do something and you can book it, then book it.  if that makes sense?  good luck and have fun in January!

there is a phone number on the disney website:   (407) 939-2739, I'm not sure when the earliest you can book is, maybe 180 days like dining?  not sure.


----------



## Berlioz70

Cdnmom2001 said:


> Berloioz,
> We have appointments in May 2012, do you believe the mermaid will then be available?   DD really wants the mermaid, are there any more updated photos of the different options available for the face painting?
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!



No news... still waiting for late March for updates.



jcjen519 said:


> We are going to Disney in May 2012 and have an appointment for our son to do the pirates league.  He will be a month shy of 3 at the time.  I understand that violates the rules but lied to make the appointment anyway.  Is the Jake option just the regular package without make up?  Or do we not know what it will be yet?  Thanks for any information



No info on the Jake option yet, waiting for late March. My understanding is that it would be something new and different focused on the Jake storyline.



Eli's 1st trip said:


> I see people who are going in May booking appts now, we arent going until Jan 2013, but its making me worried that Pirates League popularity is skyrocketing and that it will be so hard to get an appt. How early? When? should I look to make an appointment? who do I call as well?
> 
> thanks in advance!



You can book 180 days in advance. TPL is typically fully booked about 2-3 weeks ahead of time.


----------



## kadesha

Just booked for May 27!


----------



## AR81

I have a couple of questions about booking.  First, do I call the dining reservations number to book this?  Can I book this online?  Also, do they require a credit card to hold, or do they charge the credit card immediately at booking?  I have never done BBB but thought I read that is how BBB does it so just curious.  I would rather pay cash at the time of the appointment.  Do these book up pretty fast?  Our trip is the first week of August. Thanks


----------



## kadesha

AR81 said:


> I have a couple of questions about booking.  First, do I call the dining reservations number to book this?  Can I book this online?  Also, do they require a credit card to hold, or do they charge the credit card immediately at booking?  I have never done BBB but thought I read that is how BBB does it so just curious.  I would rather pay cash at the time of the appointment.  Do these book up pretty fast?  Our trip is the first week of August. Thanks



I just booked for May and had no problem getting 2 early morning appointments the day before Memorial Day.  You have to call.  I called the dining reservation number.  They take your credit card number but do not charge anything until the day of the appointment, at which time you can pay cash.


----------



## KingK12

My niece and I did this and she was a little scared at first, but by the end of it she was smiling and had a great time! She ended up making me do it again!


----------



## AR81

kadesha said:


> I just booked for May and had no problem getting 2 early morning appointments the day before Memorial Day.  You have to call.  I called the dining reservation number.  They take your credit card number but do not charge anything until the day of the appointment, at which time you can pay cash.


Are the prices the same that is on the first page of this thread?  29.95 without costumes?


----------



## kadesha

I'm not sure about that.  Earlier in the thread someone mentioned a $5 increase.  Not sure if that's happened yet or not.


----------



## jcjen519

Are the costumes on the first page current?  are the items you can purchase in the pirate league different from the ones in the store off the ride?


----------



## Berlioz70

AR81 said:


> Are the prices the same that is on the first page of this thread?  29.95 without costumes?





jcjen519 said:


> Are the costumes on the first page current?  are the items you can purchase in the pirate league different from the ones in the store off the ride?



The first post is still up to date.

Most of the items sold at TPL are available at the Bazaar as well. However, if the Bazaar is sold out, you cannot just purchase the item at the League without the experience.


----------



## jcjen519

Berlioz70 said:


> The first post is still up to date.
> 
> Most of the items sold at TPL are available at the Bazaar as well. However, if the Bazaar is sold out, you cannot just purchase the item at the League without the experience.



Thanks!  Are there always costumes at the pirates league store?  I want to get one there for our son because I think it would be part of the fun, but don't want to end up with no costume if they are sold out.


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

I can't wait to add this to the list of surprises for my son on our December trip! He is going to LOVE this! 

If we don't need to purchase any costumes, I can just do the $30 package correct?


----------



## KDilly

lauren_elizabeth said:


> I can't wait to add this to the list of surprises for my son on our December trip! He is going to LOVE this!
> 
> If we don't need to purchase any costumes, I can just do the $30 package correct?



Awesome!!! I love stacking awesome suprises on top of a disney trip  makes me a good daddy/uncle lol

-KD


----------



## Berlioz70

jcjen519 said:


> Thanks!  Are there always costumes at the pirates league store?



Mostly yes, but not always the one desired. In other words, if DS wears a 6, they may be out of 6 Hooks, but will have a 6 Captain Jack. So if your heart it set on a specific costume, I recommend buying something ahead of time and changing into it before your appt. If the specific costume doesn't matter, you should be fine.



lauren_elizabeth said:


> If we don't need to purchase any costumes, I can just do the $30 package correct?



Correct!


----------



## Wendy31

We are planning the "Pirates & Pals" Fireworks Cruise for our last night.  

So I was thinking of surprising the kids' w/ the Pirate League, but I really didn't want to stay in the MK for the Pirate Parade. (I had planned to go back to our resort & rest before dinner at 'Ohana & then the cruise.)

My questions:

1.  Are we missing a huge part of the experience if we don't do the Pirate Parade? My older two will be 12 & 11, &, in the video posted, it looks like mostly younger kids, so they feel out of place anyway.  But our 3 year old would probably fit right in!  But, again, I'm not sure we wanted to stay in the MK that long - I'd rather our younger DS be rested for the night's activities.

2.  If we plan the Pirate League for right after lunch & then maybe ride PotC before heading back to our resort, would the makeup last through dinner & then the cruise?

3.  I read were you can only get 2 appts at at time.  Is it possible if all 3 of my kids are there at the same time, they can go ahead & take all 3 at the same time?

Thank you!!


----------



## coopersmom

Wendy31 said:


> We are planning the "Pirates & Pals" Fireworks Cruise for our last night.
> 
> So I was thinking of surprising the kids' w/ the Pirate League, but I really didn't want to stay in the MK for the Pirate Parade. (I had planned to go back to our resort & rest before dinner at 'Ohana & then the cruise.)
> 
> My questions:
> 
> 1.  Are we missing a huge part of the experience if we don't do the Pirate Parade? My older two will be 12 & 11, &, in the video posted, it looks like mostly younger kids, so they feel out of place anyway.  But our 3 year old would probably fit right in!  But, again, I'm not sure we wanted to stay in the MK that long - I'd rather our younger DS be rested for the night's activities.
> 
> 2.  If we plan the Pirate League for right after lunch & then maybe ride PotC before heading back to our resort, would the makeup last through dinner & then the cruise?
> 
> 3.  I read were you can only get 2 appts at at time.  Is it possible if all 3 of my kids are there at the same time, they can go ahead & take all 3 at the same time?
> 
> Thank you!!



We did Pirates League and the fireworks cruise the same day back in September and I, too, planned it thinking my son would want to stay dressed like a pirate all night. Umm, no. But he was only four at the time, so your mileage there may vary.

The makeup will definitely last for the cruise ... And long after, IF you can get them to keep their hands off it, because it's itchy, it smears and it makes a mess. 

Anyway, the cruise was great but the best part of Pirates League, for my son anyway, was the parade that concludes with the Jack Sparrow sword tutorial. Now, he didn't get picked to go on stage (though all go on stage briefly at end for pirate oath), but he still had a blast and Pirates League kids sit in the front row.

I wrote a bit about our experience here, if you're interested.

We really loved the pirate cruise, though I think enjoyment depends heavily on your "pirate" host ... Ours was great so we had so much fun.


----------



## snowangel72

My kids couldn't keep the make up on long. Mine would never make it the night. We barely made it a few hours! It's very itchy. They can def. book three together or at least within 15 min. of each other.


----------



## rdominy

Sorry if this was addressed somewhere in the posts...but there's a lot of posts...

I am prepurchasing the PhotoPass CD. Do you have to still buy one of the pictures to be able to put all the pictures they take on your photopass, or will they just scan one of your cards without purchasing a picture at that time?

Thanks


----------



## Berlioz70

rdominy said:


> I am prepurchasing the PhotoPass CD. Do you have to still buy one of the pictures to be able to put all the pictures they take on your photopass, or will they just scan one of your cards without purchasing a picture at that time?
> 
> Thanks



You still have to the purchase the photo at the League, sorry! 

They do not scan ANY cards at the League. The Photopass ID is printed on your receipt so you can load it to your Photopass account when you get home, or have them add it to your card at Town Square Theatre. Without the receipt (only acquired after purchase), you will not have access to your photos.


----------



## rdominy

Thanks for the info.

Do they take multiple photos? If they do and you purchase just one, do you get all pictures they take when you enter the number on your receipt?


----------



## movesky

Guys I love this!


----------



## movesky

kadesha said:


> I'm not sure about that.  Earlier in the thread someone mentioned a $5 increase.  Not sure if that's happened yet or not.



Nice deal!!!!


----------



## Luvin*Livvy

We just got back from WDW and my girls (3 and 6) did The Pirate League and had an AMAZING experience!   I cannot rave enough about the whole experience from start to finish.  The ONLY issue we had was that it rained the entire day after we did it and the girls make-up didn't hold up very well....but honestly the experience was worth the $30 even with the make-up not lasting!
My kids had a blast...and even though they are totally girly girls.....and we've never done BBB...we will probably do this every time we go from now on!

The best part.....we got our own little private M&G with Cpt. Jack Sparrow and Mack (??) b/c my 3 YO is obsessed with him and decided when he walked thru the Pirate League to get dry before his next show she started flirting and blowing kisses at him!  He and the other pirate came over to us, while we were waiting and talked to us for a GOOD 5-7 minutes, took pictures, and had some fun with my kids!  It was an AWESOME experience and in the hour and a half we were there we didn't see them do this with anyone else...even the CMs were telling us how lucky we were b/c Jack Sparrow rarely does that (not sure if that's true)!   When we left his super secret room and were paying... he came back inside to dry off..my little one was all done up and he made a little smile at my girls and said to the other guy "WOW!  Look at Ava and Olivia!"  I was shocked he remembered their names.....very magical!   I hope everyone enjoys it as much as we did!!!!  

Here are a few pictures....(WHOA..sorry they are so big....how can I make them smaller???)
My little one.....















My slightly older one....















I didn't have my camera out when they whole thing unfolded b/c I wasn't expecting him......but I grabbed these!


----------



## HalloweenNut

Luvin*Livvy said:


> We just got back from WDW and my girls (3 and 6) did The Pirate League and had an AMAZING experience!   I cannot rave enough about the whole experience from start to finish.  The ONLY issue we had was that it rained the entire day after we did it and the girls make-up didn't hold up very well....but honestly the experience was worth the $30 even with the make-up not lasting!
> My kids had a blast...and even though they are totally girly girls.....and we've never done BBB...we will probably do this every time we go from now on!
> 
> The best part.....we got our own little private M&G with Cpt. Jack Sparrow and Mack (??) b/c my 3 YO is obsessed with him and decided when he walked thru the Pirate League to get dry before his next show she started flirting and blowing kisses at him!  He and the other pirate came over to us, while we were waiting and talked to us for a GOOD 5-7 minutes, took pictures, and had some fun with my kids!  It was an AWESOME experience and in the hour and a half we were there we didn't see them do this with anyone else...even the CMs were telling us how lucky we were b/c Jack Sparrow rarely does that (not sure if that's true)!   When we left his super secret room and were paying... he came back inside to dry off..my little one was all done up and he made a little smile at my girls and said to the other guy "WOW!  Look at Ava and Olivia!"  I was shocked he remembered their names.....very magical!   I hope everyone enjoys it as much as we did!!!!



WOW!! What an incredible experience! You really were lucky that day. We have the Pirate League booked for our daughter as well which she'll love - knowing her she'll want the skeleton pirate face!! I doubt she'll luck out with Captain Jack the way you did but I guess we can always hope for rain!


----------



## Wendy31

coopersmom said:


> We did Pirates League and the fireworks cruise the same day back in September and I, too, planned it thinking my son would want to stay dressed like a pirate all night. Umm, no. But he was only four at the time, so your mileage there may vary.
> 
> The makeup will definitely last for the cruise ... And long after, IF you can get them to keep their hands off it, because it's itchy, it smears and it makes a mess.
> 
> Anyway, the cruise was great but the best part of Pirates League, for my son anyway, was the parade that concludes with the Jack Sparrow sword tutorial. Now, he didn't get picked to go on stage (though all go on stage briefly at end for pirate oath), but he still had a blast and Pirates League kids sit in the front row.
> 
> I wrote a bit about our experience here, if you're interested.
> 
> We really loved the pirate cruise, though I think enjoyment depends heavily on your "pirate" host ... Ours was great so we had so much fun.



Thanks!  

We're excited about the cruise, but I still can't decide about the Pirate's League.  I think they would have fun, but I'm not sure I want to take that much time out of our last day...

And I'm not sure our 3 year old will like the makeup.  For that matter, I'm not sure our older son will like having an itchy face.  He's not a big fan of "discomfort".  

But the experience looks really fun!!

Oh, & I went to your link - we were in WDW the same time last year!



snowangel72 said:


> My kids couldn't keep the make up on long. Mine would never make it the night. We barely made it a few hours! It's very itchy. They can def. book three together or at least within 15 min. of each other.



The "itchiness" factor worries me.  DD would be fine; DSs not so much!  

But that's good to know that I can 3 appts close together!


----------



## carriern

My son absolutely loved the pirates league. I bought him a light weight pirate costume from Amazon for $5 before we left. He put it on over his clothes just before going in and wore it the whole day. It was very loud inside the league and took over an hour from start to finish, but my little pirate didn't care. He wanted to go back the next day and do it again. The make-up was hard to get off even with the shaving cream. He still looked like he had black eyes the next morning.


----------



## HalloweenNut

I was thinking for an easy costume we'd get one of the t-shirts sold in the POTC store (they're on the Disney Store site so I assume they'd be there in the park) like this one. Also makes for a good souvenir. I might have to get one for myself too!


----------



## ireland_nicole

I actually bought that shirt for my DS- I figured in June it's the only way for him to be comfortable in Pirate wear LOL.  He's going to wear it on our pirate day- starting with Pirates league and finishing with the Pirate and pals cruise


----------



## Berlioz70

rdominy said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Do they take multiple photos? If they do and you purchase just one, do you get all pictures they take when you enter the number on your receipt?



They typically take 2 or 3. A Gunner (DPI Photog) is in the back Cargo Room and will select the best picture to be printed and presented to you - that's the one you'll have to purchase. When you enter the code on-line, if there are any other pictures they'll pop up on-line. Unfortunately, there is no way to see all of the images at the League, it's just the one they print.



HalloweenNut said:


> I was thinking for an easy costume we'd get one of the t-shirts sold in the POTC store (they're on the Disney Store site so I assume they'd be there in the park) like this one.



You're right - they are!

*IN OTHER NEWS*

CHANGES TO OCCUR ON MONDAY, MARCH 19th:

Empress and First Mate packages are being increased to $34.95.

NEW Mermaid package will be $39.95.

NEW Jake package will be $29.95.

And finally... the Smokey Eyed Jack is being replaced by a Blackbeard look.

I know you want more... hopefully photos will become available on Monday!


----------



## kadesha

Berlioz70 said:


> You're right - they are!
> 
> *IN OTHER NEWS*
> 
> CHANGES TO OCCUR ON MONDAY, MARCH 19th:
> 
> Empress and First Mate packages are being increased to $34.95.
> 
> NEW Mermaid package will be $39.95.
> 
> NEW Jake package will be $29.95.
> 
> And finally... the Smokey Eyed Jack is being replaced by a Blackbeard look.
> 
> I know you want more... hopefully photos will become available on Monday!



Exciting to see the new packages!  We are booked for May 27 under the "Empress" package.  Will we need to call and change it to the "Mermaid" package or can we just tell them which package we'd like when we arrive?


----------



## Berlioz70

kadesha said:


> Exciting to see the new packages!  We are booked for May 27 under the "Empress" package.  Will we need to call and change it to the "Mermaid" package or can we just tell them which package we'd like when we arrive?



Just tell them when you arrived. 

I know they tell you your "booking a package" on the phone, but in truth you aren't. The Pirates will have you select your package when you arrive.


----------



## TiggerStac

What will they be doing for the Jake package??  My son is one that I asked about the make up on..not sure how that will work with his skin (he has a rare disease and has "spots" that are actually colored hives all over his body.

Anyways, just wondering what they are doing, cuz Jake may be perfect.. PS> he loves jake.

If I book both boys, will they still not charge, if my middle son freaks and doesn't want to do it?  He did it 1.5 years ago, but is now in an I'm scared of everything stage.  I'm afraid not to book it and have him want to do it.

TIA!  Looks like I may be on phone tomorrow am.


----------



## kkandaj

Berlioz70 said:


> Just tell them when you arrived.
> 
> I know they tell you your "booking a package" on the phone, but in truth you aren't. The Pirates will have you select your package when you arrive.



The CM I talked to on the phone never asked about a package, just asked gender and birthdates.  

Thank you for the updates!  I am so glad to see Jake and the Mermaid packages!  Can't wait until May 16th!


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

Oh, I can't wait to see pictures of the Jake package!

My Jake is going to love that!


----------



## coopersmom

Luvin*Livvy said:


> The best part.....we got our own little private M&G with Cpt. Jack Sparrow and Mack (??) b/c my 3 YO is obsessed with him and decided when he walked thru the Pirate League to get dry before his next show she started flirting and blowing kisses at him!  He and the other pirate came over to us, while we were waiting and talked to us for a GOOD 5-7 minutes, took pictures, and had some fun with my kids!



By the way, our fantastic pirate cruise host was the same "pirate" as pictured here with Capt. Jack. He's is a hoot! He was also at the pirate's league tutorial that afternoon as Capt. Jack's hand, then as a different "pirate" that night at the cruise. Apparently, for a scalawag, he's got quite a work ethic. 

I think the Jake and The Neverland Pirate tie-in is a great addition. My four-year-old had never heard of Capt. Jack ... He was all about Capt. Hook and Jake. He kept saying, "Who's Capt. Jack?" every time they talked about him. 

And, by the way, he still won't tell anyone where he got his pirate treasure charm--which he wants to wear every now and again--so he definitely bought in to the whole thing.


----------



## Berlioz70

TiggerStac said:


> What will they be doing for the Jake package??  My son is one that I asked about the make up on..not sure how that will work with his skin (he has a rare disease and has "spots" that are actually colored hives all over his body.
> 
> Anyways, just wondering what they are doing, cuz Jake may be perfect.. PS> he loves jake.
> 
> If I book both boys, will they still not charge, if my middle son freaks and doesn't want to do it?  He did it 1.5 years ago, but is now in an I'm scared of everything stage.  I'm afraid not to book it and have him want to do it.
> 
> TIA!  Looks like I may be on phone tomorrow am.



They do not charge if a child is scared... they only charge for no shows.

Here is the info I've got on the Jake package, since I no longer work there I'm getting this info second hand now so I can't guarantee it.

"...eyebrows, eyeliner, sideburns and blush, plus the Jake bandana with the hair sticking up."

I'm not sure what "blush" means?!



coopersmom said:


> And, by the way, he still won't tell anyone where he got his pirate treasure charm--which he wants to wear every now and again--so he definitely bought in to the whole thing.



These stories are my favorite!!


----------



## iheartphineas

Yay!  Just booked my kids for Pirates League for May 17th!  I can't wait to see the Jake Package for my youngest son I think he is gonna love it!!!


----------



## Gorechick

Will the mermaid package be the same as was offered briefly last year?


----------



## Berlioz70

The mermaid face is nearly identical... but the accessories are different. I stopped by yesterday to see if they had any marketing materials they could share, they said it should be available on-line at some point today.

From what I gatherd:

Backbeard (which is replacing the Smokey Eye Jack) has darker eyes and beard, but no scar.

Jake has similar eyebrows to the hook, with black eyes, but no mustach or beard. It's also being paired with the Jake bandana with the black spike hair.

Empress has also been modified, more color to the eyes.


----------



## Gorechick

Info on the new packages has been added in the WDW site under Tours/Special experiences. Should I call and specify which package I'd like so they set aside the components? I'm worried about the popularity and running out of items.


----------



## Berlioz70

They do not set aside components, it's first come first serve (but accessories typically do not run out, only certain costume sizes). What you select on the phone is not communicated to TPL in advance, so it makes no difference what you request; you'll select the package at check-in.


----------



## iheartphineas

Gorechick said:


> Info on the new packages has been added in the WDW site under Tours/Special experiences. Should I call and specify which package I'd like so they set aside the components? I'm worried about the popularity and running out of items.



When I booked this morning she didn't ask what package I was doing (I don't know yet, we'll see what the boys want); all she asked was my info and CC and the kids names and ages.


----------



## Gorechick

Thanks!  We're doing PL around 10 am so I hope we'll be able to get what we'd like.


----------



## Berlioz70

iheartphineas said:


> When I booked this morning she didn't ask what package I was doing (I don't know yet, we'll see what the boys want); all she asked was my info and CC and the kids names and ages.



That's good news! Pirates keep telling the phone CMs not to ask about the package, but there are still some that do. Good to know some have stopped asking!!


----------



## ChrisParker

Wow. Great thread! Thank Berlioz! And I seem to have joined just in time to make the new theme reservations.

I've read the official information, but what is the difference between the packages really? I'm thinking about the Mermaid for my girls and the pirates for my boys...which pirate is the best? Do I need to specify when making the ressie? I think I"ll do that sooner than later... 

Thanks!


----------



## Berlioz70

The main differences between the packages are the take home accessories, all are listed on the first post. The more expensive packages have more expensive accessories, that's why there's a price difference.

The empress is a female pirate, so the package is very similar to the First Mate, just has makeup included instead of fake teeth. Keep in mind, Mermaids are ENEMIES of pirates... so that package has the greatest accessory differences, as they get NO pirate themed merchandise.


----------



## mickeymouseclubhouse

Thanks so much, so excited to hear about the new Mermaid package 

Just booked my 2 girls for September! Would love to see some pics of the accessories that come with this package when that info is available!
Last year they both did the Empress package and it was a great experience, this will be fun for something new, can't wait


----------



## Gorechick

Do they sell the pirate loot seperately?  I think my daughter will want the mermaid package but since she likes pirates too she'll want the stuff that comes with Empress.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Berlioz70 said:


> Keep in mind, Mermaids are ENEMIES of pirates... so that package has the greatest accessory differences, as they get NO pirate themed merchandise.



Interesting... Our DS and DD did this last year (pirate & empress) and LOVED it.  We've booked it again this year, and I'm curious about the mermaid package.  What happens with the pirate oath and pirate name assignments with mermaids??


----------



## HalloweenNut

They just posted more details and photos on the Disney blog.

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2012/03/new-looks-sail-into-the-pirates-league-in-magic-kingdom-park-at-walt-disney-world-resort/?CMP=SOC-WDWFY12Q2FBDM0235


----------



## audrey2580

HalloweenNut said:


> They just posted more details and photos on the Disney blog.
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2012/03/new-looks-sail-into-the-pirates-league-in-magic-kingdom-park-at-walt-disney-world-resort/?CMP=SOC-WDWFY12Q2FBDM0235




yeah thanks!!


----------



## Gorechick

I looked at the new pictures on the blog and like the blue POTC vest the boy on the bottom is wearing. Is it one of the available boy costumes? Does it come wth the shirt underneath (I'd rather have just the vest)?


----------



## Muslickz

HalloweenNut said:


> They just posted more details and photos on the Disney blog.
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2012/03/new-looks-sail-into-the-pirates-league-in-magic-kingdom-park-at-walt-disney-world-resort/?CMP=SOC-WDWFY12Q2FBDM0235



thank you thank you  love the pics.....

-M


----------



## kadesha

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Interesting... Our DS and DD did this last year (pirate & empress) and LOVED it.  We've booked it again this year, and I'm curious about the mermaid package.  What happens with the pirate oath and pirate name assignments with mermaids??



I'm curious about this too.  The kids will want the Mermaid package, but I want to make sure they get the full experience.

Also, I had been planning some Pirate t-shirts for them to wear.  Any ideas on what they should wear for the Mermaid package?


----------



## Berlioz70

Gorechick said:


> Do they sell the pirate loot seperately?  I think my daughter will want the mermaid package but since she likes pirates too she'll want the stuff that comes with Empress.



You can buy a sword, eye patch, and earring... but the other items are exclusive to the Pirate experience. 



MickeyMinnieMom said:


> What happens with the pirate oath and pirate name assignments with mermaids??



Mermaids do not participate in those... they have slightly modified experiences that are specific to being a mermaid.



Gorechick said:


> I looked at the new pictures on the blog and like the blue POTC vest the boy on the bottom is wearing. Is it one of the available boy costumes? Does it come wth the shirt underneath (I'd rather have just the vest)?



That's the Captain Jack garb - you cannot purchase the vest separately.



kadesha said:


> I'm curious about this too.  The kids will want the Mermaid package, but I want to make sure they get the full experience.
> 
> Also, I had been planning some Pirate t-shirts for them to wear.  Any ideas on what they should wear for the Mermaid package?



The Mermaids still get a full experience, it's just different. It's the same differences that were done last summer when the package was tested - no one complained to me that they felt their mermaids got any "less" of an experience.

TLP used to sell the Mermaid shirt from POTC4, I'm not sure if they have something else planned. Anything girly and blue (to match the face) would be adorable.


----------



## dimndgal1

I asked on another thread but maybe this is better

I see the Mermaid is back - will be it be here awhile or is it limited again?  DD wanted it so bad last time but it was gone before we went... would hate to have it happen again!


----------



## Berlioz70

Mermaid was tested last summer and was a great success, so it's here to stay!


----------



## Pine View

Ok, I thought this was started so boys could have something.  With all the Princess stuff going on boy get the shaff.  I know I got a survey on this after one trip.  I had two grandsons and one granddaughter and the park are way geared to girls. When they do have something for the boys it is soon converted to co-ed.


----------



## dimndgal1

Berlioz70 said:


> Mermaid was tested last summer and was a great success, so it's here to stay!







Pine View said:


> Ok, I thought this was started so boys could have something.  With all the Princess stuff going on boy get the shaff.  I know I got a survey on this after one trip.  I had two grandsons and one granddaughter and the park are way geared to girls. When they do have something for the boys it is soon converted to co-ed.



I don't see PL as being introduced just for boys but rather to monopolize on the popularity of the Pirates franchise.

Also, as an avid tomboy growing up, I would never have done BBB but would have loved the option to have look like a pirate.  BBB offers the Knight's package and PL offers Empress and mermaid... it seems equitable and fair and a great marketing technique by Disney.  Just as Jedi Training appeals to the Jedi in all kids, BBB appeals to the prince or princess and PL the pirate in each.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Berlioz70 said:


> Mermaids do not participate in those... they have slightly modified experiences that are specific to being a mermaid.



Ooohhh... what are those like?


----------



## arwood82

I love the new jake package. I am hoping they have a jake costume by the time we go. My 3yo loves JAKE and i would love to have the whole costume for him. Does anybody know if they do later appts on the night s of MNSSHP. We will be going this year and i am hoping i can get an appt before the party.


----------



## romburgundy

Hey how strict are they on this age limit business.

It's frustrating because my son will be 3 months away from 3 years old and his older 5 year old brother will be doing the pirates league and he will be left out.

and he is Jake Crazy!

With the Jake package the young kids are the real target market for that recent change so the age limit seams a little extreme.

I called and they said that the products used have not been tested on children younger than three.  

Has anyone had success just booking and doing it for kids of this age "group".

I mean what kind of proof of age does he need to have?

PM me if you'd rather not talk about this in open forum.


----------



## missmissy

Does anybody know if you can use the Disney gift cards to pay for it? Thanks


----------



## jcjen519

romburgundy said:


> Hey how strict are they on this age limit business.
> 
> It's frustrating because my son will be 3 months away from 3 years old and his older 5 year old brother will be doing the pirates league and he will be left out.
> 
> and he is Jake Crazy!
> 
> With the Jake package the young kids are the real target market for that recent change so the age limit seams a little extreme.
> 
> I called and they said that the products used have not been tested on children younger than three.
> 
> Has anyone had success just booking and doing it for kids of this age "group".
> 
> I mean what kind of proof of age does he need to have?
> 
> PM me if you'd rather not talk about this in open forum.



we're going to be in Disney in May and again in September.  My son will be a month shy of 3 in May.  I lied when I booked the reservation.  They won't book it if you don't.


----------



## Berlioz70

Pine View said:


> Ok, I thought this was started so boys could have something.



Common misconception... the girls and boys have always been pretty equal. I used to get furious when people called TPL the "boy" version of BBB, but got over it since that seems to be the way people want to perceive it. From the beginning, it has always been marketed as a FAMILY experience, check out the main image on The Pirates League website (side note, I'm the red head in the background).



MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Ooohhh... what are those like?



If I told you.... I'd have to kill you. 

Do a mermaid search on the thread, there are some reviews of what those experiences include, I try to keep some surprise in there.



arwood82 said:


> Does anybody know if they do later appts on the night s of MNSSHP. We will be going this year and i am hoping i can get an appt before the party.



If history is any indication - nope.

They stayed open late in 2009, but in 2010 & 2011 they maintained the same hours, taking the last appt. at 3:30.



romburgundy said:


> Hey how strict are they on this age limit business.



Check the FAQ (first post) for info on the age limit.



missmissy said:


> Does anybody know if you can use the Disney gift cards to pay for it? Thanks



You can!


----------



## miprender

I just booked our PL for our trip in June after seeing they added the mermaid package. 

We did the PL last year and it was a great experience for my sons and daughter but she is really excited they decided to bring the mermaid package back.


----------



## Jonesloonybin

I did a search on Mermaid and no reviews came up.  Could you tell us about what the Mermaid Experience will be like?

Thanks!
Terri


----------



## iheartphineas

arwood82 said:


> I love the new jake package. I am hoping they have a jake costume by the time we go. My 3yo loves JAKE and i would love to have the whole costume for him. Does anybody know if they do later appts on the night s of MNSSHP. We will be going this year and i am hoping i can get an appt before the party.



I'm hoping for a Jake costume too!  The boys are turning to pirates on May 17th.


----------



## Berlioz70

I agree - a Jake costume would be great; I do not believe merchandise has created one yet. There are some PJs on DisneyStore.com, but hopefully something else is in development.


----------



## Funfire240

I have a feeling we'll be seeing a Jake costume through Disney Store soon - not too long ago I ended up on the UK site while searching and they had a costume, the plush, the plate & bowl and not long after the plush and dinnerware were available on the US site.  I'm hoping to get a costume because my DS is too young to do the pirates league for the package (will only be 2 1/2 when we go).


----------



## Berlioz70

Stopped by TPL today and got a photo of their new marketing sheet!


----------



## mickeymouseclubhouse

Thanks for the pics of the marketing sheet Berlioz! 

Have there been any pictures yet of what the necklace included in the mermaid package looks like?

So excited for my girls do this in September!


----------



## Mad Hattered

If Pirate Nick is still there tell him that friends of The Pulcher say hi!


----------



## Berlioz70

mickeymouseclubhouse said:


> Thanks for the pics of the marketing sheet Berlioz!
> 
> Have there been any pictures yet of what the necklace included in the mermaid package looks like?
> 
> So excited for my girls do this in September!



I didn't even think to look for the necklace, I'll try to grab a pic when I visit again!



Mad Hattered said:


> If Pirate Nick is still there tell him that friends of The Pulcher say hi!



I placed your message in a bottle and set it out in the ocean; should get to Nick on the Black Pearl by morn!


----------



## annette20071

Are the costumes the same as on the first page?  The long sleeves (for the girl outfit) sound kind of warm!  I know DD will want a costume but I can't picture her wearing the long sleeves for long.


----------



## Berlioz70

The costumes on the first page are still correct.

The good news - the Maiden Dress is a pretty light weight material...

The bad news - ladies certainly get the short end of pirate costumes. Sorry! On the other hand, boys do not have much in terms of Prince costumes, so I guess it evens out?


----------



## rileyroo120

Romburgundy I am in the same predicament only my daughter will be 2 weeks shy of 3. I am curious if you were able to get away with the Pirate League expreience with your almost 3 yr old.

Hey how strict are they on this age limit business.

It's frustrating because my son will be 3 months away from 3 years old and his older 5 year old brother will be doing the pirates league and he will be left out.

and he is Jake Crazy!

With the Jake package the young kids are the real target market for that recent change so the age limit seams a little extreme.

I called and they said that the products used have not been tested on children younger than three. 

Has anyone had success just booking and doing it for kids of this age "group".

I mean what kind of proof of age does he need to have?

PM me if you'd rather not talk about this in open forum.


----------



## Berlioz70

TPL cannot legally paint a face of a Guest they know is under 3; see the first post for more info.


----------



## Pine View

Just called to make a ressie for PL.  They made it for the 6 year old.  I asked about the under three year old.  They said he had to be legally 3 first.  He is having his 3rd birthday at the world.  They made it very clear he had to be legally 3 because of the make up.  So we made it for on his b-day, the last day.  I thought because he wasn't 3 when we got there he was out of luck.

They do offer without make up as walk in if all the slots aren't filled I read on the blog.  It is the same price though.


----------



## HalloweenNut

Any word if The Pirate's League photos will be included on the new PhotoPass+? On the Facebook page they were at first saying no to TPL and BBB but then back-tracked and now include BBB so I'm hoping TPL will be as well?


----------



## Marshay

How long will the make-up last?

My DD6 wants to do the Mermaid, but we're going in July and will be also swimming in the pool and going to Typhoon Lagoon.  I told her not to expect the makeup to last in the pools ... now she doesn't want to go swimming!

I told her mermaids HAVE to go in the water!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Is there any costume being sold to go along with the mermaid package?  Didn't see one on the first page...


----------



## Berlioz70

Marshay said:


> How long will the make-up last?



The Mermaid is done with eye shadows, so it will not last as long as some of the liquid paints I'm afraid. Swimming will certainly clear it away.



MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Is there any costume being sold to go along with the mermaid package?  Didn't see one on the first page...



Not currently.


----------



## Marshay

Berlioz70 said:


> The Mermaid is done with eye shadows, so it will not last as long as some of the liquid paints I'm afraid. Swimming will certainly clear it away.



ok, thanks!  I guess the good news is that if I take some blues/greens eye shadow along, I should be able to recreate it for her!!

My DH is going to make a mermaid-ish tutu dress for my daughter so she is very excited!


----------



## kadesha

Marshay said:


> ok, thanks!  I guess the good news is that if I take some blues/greens eye shadow along, I should be able to recreate it for her!!
> 
> My DH is going to make a mermaid-ish tutu dress for my daughter so she is very excited!



I don't know for sure, but I'd assume they'd give you the unused makeup like BBB does.  Can anyone confirm that?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Berlioz70 said:


> The Mermaid is done with eye shadows, so it will not last as long as some of the liquid paints I'm afraid. Swimming will certainly clear it away.
> 
> 
> 
> Not currently.



What?!?  No mermaid costume?!?  How un-Disney-like!!  

Soon, Im sure... thx Berlioz.


----------



## Marshay

kadesha said:


> I don't know for sure, but I'd assume they'd give you the unused makeup like BBB does.  Can anyone confirm that?



Oooh, that would be great!


----------



## sydprincess

Marshay said:


> Oooh, that would be great!



Girls get to keep nail polish, lip gloss and glitzy face stickers.


----------



## Berlioz70

When the packages changed on March 19th, a makeup compact was added to the Empress and Mermaid packages. The pirates use Ben Nye makeup, which is professional theatrical makeup, I'm not sure what they distribute.


----------



## sydprincess

Berlioz70 said:


> When the packages changed on March 19th, a makeup compact was added to the Empress and Mermaid packages. The pirates use Ben Nye makeup, which is professional theatrical makeup, I'm not sure what they distribute.



We did 3 Empress packages on March 29th and did not get a compact.


----------



## Berlioz70

I misspoke on the Empress, just the Mermaid includes the makeup palette.


----------



## serene56

how to make a reservation?

i got it--thanks.

guess it will be too hot in Sept for that kind of stuff.


----------



## Berlioz70

HalloweenNut said:


> Any word if The Pirate's League photos will be included on the new PhotoPass+? On the Facebook page they were at first saying no to TPL and BBB but then back-tracked and now include BBB so I'm hoping TPL will be as well?



Sorry for the delay - just heard back from the Gunners - Photopass+ is not currently available at TPL.



serene56 said:


> how to make a reservation?



Check the first post for more info: 407-WDW-CREW


----------



## HalloweenNut

Berlioz70 said:


> Sorry for the delay - just heard back from the Gunners - Photopass+ is not currently available at TPL.



Thanks for getting back to me. OK, since I have to wait to upgrade to Photopass+ in that parks anyways I can wait and see if there are any changes in the next few weeks. If not I'll just stick with the regular Photopass and purchase the TPL photo package separately. Since we're only doing a few character meals and not normally interested in ride photos having TPL included would be the only way to really make it worth the extra cost for us.


----------



## Berlioz70

kadesha said:


> I don't know for sure, but I'd assume they'd give you the unused makeup like BBB does.  Can anyone confirm that?



Little more info...

The makeup USED on the Mermaid is NOT the same as the palette that is distributed. Just confirmed that with current pirates.



serene56 said:


> guess it will be too hot in Sept for that kind of stuff.



Depends on your definition of hot. I love Sept weather, it's warm, but not blistering (like July/Aug). Sept/Oct are the League's busiest months, thanks to MNSSHP.


----------



## disneysplash

Our visit to the Pirates League and the Captains Jack's Pirate Tutorial

Pirate Goofy came by.


















































Last years visit with Captain Jack


----------



## Gorechick

Thanks for the pics!  How much was the pink costume?  Did you buy it there?


----------



## disneysplash

We did buy the pink costume and hat at the Pirates League last year and then handed it down. The other costume is not Disney. It is from Party City.  I do not remember what we paid for the pink costume. I am thinking it was around $60 and included the hat.


----------



## Gorechick

I found the other costume online.  I saw a cute Barbie pirate costume my DD would like. There are separate girl hats you can buy at PL?


----------



## AR81

Pirates tutorial is part of the experience right?  In other words we wouldn't want to skip it after PL?  I am putting together a touring plan and one thought I had was skipping the tutorial afterwards to free up some time because I figured we already got the "pirate experience" during the PL appt.  However after looking at some of the pictures I am leaning towards keeping the tutorial in our plan.  Has anyone done the PL appt without staying for the pirates tutorial and did you regret it?


----------



## disneysplash

It was the only girls hat I saw. On page one of this thread it says the dress is the Maiden Dress (hat included) - $50.


----------



## BellaBaby

I have made resv. for both Pirates League and the Pirates Adventure Cruise but don't see them in "My Reservations" online. Is this typical? 

TIA!!


----------



## Liza111577

BellaBaby said:


> I have made resv. for both Pirates League and the Pirates Adventure Cruise but don't see them in "My Reservations" online. Is this typical?
> 
> TIA!!



Yes, that is the norm. We were there in October and also did both Pirates League and the the Pirates and Pals Fireworks cruise in the evening, booked 6 months out and it was mentioned nowhere in my online reservations.
We didn't have to show anything, but I had written down the confirmation numbers given to me by phone when I reserved it, just in case.


----------



## lotus14

Just how much hair styling is done with the new mermaid look?  DD5 is a girly girl but HATES having her hair combed or messed with.  That's why we decided on PL over BBB.  We've told her she can be a Pirate Princess and she gets to spend time with Daddy and sister.  If there's a lot of combing, I'll try to steer her away from the mermaid look.


----------



## Berlioz70

Typically no combing. It's a simple twist back (you can see images on the first post), done with fingers. The League does not have combs, and Guests are not required to provide one either (even though the person on the phone may tell you otherwise).


----------



## kadesha

I am still trying to figure out what my daughter should wear with the mermaid look.  Is there any talk or any kind of costumes coming out?


----------



## Marshay

kadesha said:


> I am still trying to figure out what my daughter should wear with the mermaid look.  Is there any talk or any kind of costumes coming out?



We are making our own t-shirt ... starting with a white one and tie-dying it the colors of the ocean, like the make-up they use -- ocean greens and blues (actually using the water/crystal method so you don't have the typical tie dye circles but the color is dispersed all around which I like better).  We may then add painted stuff in the shape of shells like buttons, patches, sequins, etc.  

My DD also wants us to add "seaweed", so I'm thinking of sewing some ocean color fancy ribbons to the sleeves. She likes the idea of twirling around and having them "float" around her.

I'll post picture once we are done.

You can also get a Ariel shirt or any ocean colored shirt.

Disney sells some really cool "tutu" skirts and one of them is Ariel.  They are about $40 I think, so cheaper than a full costume.


----------



## kadesha

She's not into Ariel, she says she's too old for "that kind of mermaid." lol!  I'm interested in seeing your shirt.  It sounds perfect.  I cannot do tye dying though!!!


----------



## Berlioz70

I was at MK today and easily saw about 7-10 Mermaids, clearly a popular look.

TPL is known to have the Jasmine tutus for sale, but they tend to go quickly. Here is the same item on-line: Jasmine Tutu for Girls 

After the movie came out, Disney was selling this Mermaid shirt, but it's only in adult sizes, I'm not sure if it's being sold anymore: 






Outside of those 2 items I have not heard anything about a mermaid costume, probably since it's not really a fully developed Disney character (unlike Jake, who I am anticipating a costume for).


----------



## Marshay

Berlioz70 said:


> I was at MK today and easily saw about 7-10 Mermaids, clearly a popular look.
> 
> TPL is known to have the Jasmine tutus for sale, but they tend to go quickly. Here is the same item on-line: Jasmine Tutu for Girls
> 
> After the movie came out, Disney was selling this Mermaid shirt, but it's only in adult sizes, I'm not sure if it's being sold anymore:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside of those 2 items I have not heard anything about a mermaid costume, probably since it's not really a fully developed Disney character (unlike Jake, who I am anticipating a costume for).



Ooh, love that shirt!

Also, POC sells pirate-oriented shirts that might work,too.  I found a neat looking one for women, similar to what you posted.


----------



## kristennn

Anyone know what the mermaid necklace looks like? Or have a picture?


----------



## arwood82

Does anyone have pictures of the Jake package? My son will be 3 when we go in September and he LOVES Jake so we thought about doing this package. I am hoping there is a jake costume by the time we go to.


----------



## Mad Hattered

arwood82 said:


> Does anyone have pictures of the Jake package? My son will be 3 when we go in September and he LOVES Jake so we thought about doing this package. I am hoping there is a jake costume by the time we go to.



This was posted a few pages back. Not sure if you saw it or not but there is a Jake on there.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Double post....pffft


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

kadesha said:


> I am still trying to figure out what my daughter should wear with the mermaid look.  Is there any talk or any kind of costumes coming out?



I just bought this costume for DD5.  I like it because she can easily walk around in it - not like the ones that have long trains or the like.  And she'll get use out of it as a Halloween costume as well.  The site linked is literally the ONLY one I found that had this in a small size - all others were "sold out".


----------



## jm106

I skipped it last yr since yds was 2 weeks shy of 3. I really think it would be great but in August heat, is it worth it? I picture make up sweating down their faces. I would skip costumes.
Also how late do they make appointments in the day? I know we will swim daily so I would love to try for a later afternoon for my boys.


----------



## Berlioz70

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I just bought this costume for DD5.  I like it because she can easily walk around in it - not like the ones that have long trains or the like.  And she'll get use out of it as a Halloween costume as well.  The site linked is literally the ONLY one I found that had this in a small size - all others were "sold out".



That one works perfectly!!!



jm106 said:


> I skipped it last yr since yds was 2 weeks shy of 3. I really think it would be great but in August heat, is it worth it? I picture make up sweating down their faces. I would skip costumes.
> Also how late do they make appointments in the day? I know we will swim daily so I would love to try for a later afternoon for my boys.



3:30 is the last appointment. However, most Pirates with the later appointments are not finished in time for the Buccaneer Brigade (aka Pirate Parade). If the Brigade is a huge selling point, book your appointment a little earlier.


----------



## jm106

Thank you.


----------



## Magical Kingdoms

If you ride Splash Mountain after doing the Pirates League, will the facepaint get washed off? Just curious so that I can plan to ride it before PL if we do it. 

As for the Mermaid package, do they do that with any age like the others? Or is it limted? Thanks!


----------



## sherette7769

Magical Kingdoms said:


> If you ride Splash Mountain after doing the Pirates League, will the facepaint get washed off? Just curious so that I can plan to ride it before PL if we do it.
> 
> As for the Mermaid package, do they do that with any age like the others? Or is it limted? Thanks!



They tell you not to ride SM after PL.  I wouldn't risk it.  My little guy fell down a few hrs. after PL (of course he cried) this made his makeup run too.


----------



## Berlioz70

Magical Kingdoms said:


> If you ride Splash Mountain after doing the Pirates League, will the facepaint get washed off? Just curious so that I can plan to ride it before PL if we do it.
> 
> As for the Mermaid package, do they do that with any age like the others? Or is it limted? Thanks!



I agree with PP - do not ride SM after TPL.

Minimum age for the Mermaid is 3, no max!


----------



## Marshay

To the person asking about what costume to wear for mermaid.

My DD liked this shirt from Children's Place and we are wearing it with a custom-made tutu.  I found a local lady who makes tutus for $30 and we can choose the colors.  My daughter loved the blue and thought the sequins were cute along with the seahorse.

http://www.childrensplace.com/webap...6_540789_27151|134780_girl|tanks & camis_girl

(Sorry if this is a double-post.  I can't remember if I wrote earlier or not.)

We still may make our own shirt, too.  We'll wait to see how well the CP shirt matches once we get the tutu.


----------



## ollyg

Berlioz70 said:


> That one works perfectly!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 3:30 is the last appointment. However, most Pirates with the later appointments are not finished in time for the Buccaneer Brigade (aka Pirate Parade). If the Brigade is a huge selling point, book your appointment a little earlier.



Thank you for this info.  I just rescheduled my DD's appointment to earlier in the day.  She loved the parade and Captain Jack tutorial.


----------



## smitch425

Just booked a Jake and a mermaid package for my kiddos. A few questions...

1. Do the mermaids get to participate in the parade?
2. What do the mermaids do if they do not get a pirate name and say the oath?
3. Does anyone have a picture of the mermaid necklace?
4. What is the best makeup remover for the black makeup? (I don't wear makeup, so I have no idea what works!)
5. Does the parade end with a viewing of the pirate tutorial show, or should we try to see it before we do the parade?

TIA


----------



## HalloweenNut

Just so everyone knows, I saw yesterday on the Photopass Facebook page that The Pirate's League photo package will now be included in the Photopass+. I certainly wished that had been the case last week when we were there as I would have done the upgrade!! Without TPL being included though it just didn't make sense for us at the time. 

Also, BTW... people aren't kidding when they talk about the makeup being hard to remove! My daughter went for the Cursed Pirate (of course!) and even though I had read here and elsewhere to bring makeup remover to help getting it off and my wife brought some special eye makeup remover and cotton pads but she still had black circles under her eyes for the next 2-3 days! Very goth looking. 

She LOVED the Pirate League though - the cast members were GREAT and she proudly wore her medallion for the the next couple of days instead of her lanyard - even the first day back to school. She had a sword fight with Pirate Goofy and was also called out of the crowd to take part in the Pirate Tutorial with Capt. Jack so it was a really great day for her that she'll remember always.


----------



## t_daniels

HalloweenNut said:


> Just so everyone knows, I saw yesterday on the Photopass Facebook page that The Pirate's League photo package will now be included in the Photopass+. I certainly wished that had been the case last week when we were there as I would have done the upgrade!! Without TPL being included though it just didn't make sense for us at the time.
> 
> Also, BTW... people aren't kidding when they talk about the makeup being hard to remove! My daughter went for the Cursed Pirate (of course!) and even though I had read here and elsewhere to bring makeup remover to help getting it off and my wife brought some special eye makeup remover and cotton pads but she still had black circles under her eyes for the next 2-3 days! Very goth looking.
> 
> She LOVED the Pirate League though - the cast members were GREAT and she proudly wore her medallion for the the next couple of days instead of her lanyard - even the first day back to school. She had a sword fight with Pirate Goofy and was also called out of the crowd to take part in the Pirate Tutorial with Capt. Jack so it was a really great day for her that she'll remember always.


Humor me. Is Jack there an actual CM, or some wax thing?   
.. 
I'm only half joking - if it's a CM, holy cow, he looks good. 

I think PL would be so fun! I did BBB before they put an age cap on it! Would have done Pirates, but for some reason I had read on here that they had stopped doing the mermaid look.  Obviously.. I missed a memo somewhere!


----------



## HalloweenNut

t_daniels said:


> Humor me. Is Jack there an actual CM, or some wax thing?
> ..
> I'm only half joking - if it's a CM, holy cow, he looks good.
> 
> I think PL would be so fun! I did BBB before they put an age cap on it! Would have done Pirates, but for some reason I had read on here that they had stopped doing the mermaid look.  Obviously.. I missed a memo somewhere!



Nope, Captain Jack was the real deal! He perfectly captured both the looks, speech and mannerisms of the character and interacted great with the kids. Pirate Mac was also really great with the kids and as a comic foil for Jack.


----------



## macleod1979

I've promised my son he gets to do PL next time we go. I can't show him these pictures though, otherwise he will pester me to go right now! lol

-J


----------



## Berlioz70

I've updated the first post with Photopass+ Info!


----------



## t_daniels

HalloweenNut said:


> Nope, Captain Jack was the real deal! He perfectly captured both the looks, speech and mannerisms of the character and interacted great with the kids. Pirate Mac was also really great with the kids and as a comic foil for Jack.



Wow.  I have to see this!  Thanks!


----------



## bookmama

We're going in June, I'm treating my niece and nephew so I'll definitely post pics.  And a TR when we get back.


----------



## kendall1968

We have a group of 11 doing this in just a few weeks. We are all between the ages of 35-45.  We did it 2 years ago and had a BLAST!!!


----------



## DisneyGuess

Anyone know when the bookings start?   I know I read somewhere you can book thru October right now, but we're looking at December.


----------



## smitch425

DisneyGuess said:


> Anyone know when the bookings start?   I know I read somewhere you can book thru October right now, but we're looking at December.



It works the same as dining ADRs. If you are an onsite guest, you can book 180+10. If offsite, it is 180 days from the date you want the PL appt.


----------



## arwood82

For anyone that is interested. I found a Jake costume online last night available for preorder on buycostumes.com. It will not be available until 7/15/2012, but you can preorder now and it is only around $30. It looks super cute and my little guy LOVES Jake and will be 3 on our next trip so we will be doing PL.


----------



## Millermom0606

we went to the PL, and had the PPP, but our pictures are not on the 'card' on the PP site. She took a TON of pictures of my three kiddos, but none are there..... can anyone help? 

Btw, I REALLY wish I remembered the names of the gals that worked on my kiddos.... they were amazing with them, ESP the gal that turned my son into Jake (he's SO shy)


----------



## smitch425

Millermom0606 said:


> we went to the PL, and had the PPP, but our pictures are not on the 'card' on the PP site. She took a TON of pictures of my three kiddos, but none are there..... can anyone help?
> 
> Btw, I REALLY wish I remembered the names of the gals that worked on my kiddos.... they were amazing with them, ESP the gal that turned my son into Jake (he's SO shy)



Do you have the hard copy of the package photo? See if there is a long # on it somewhere (side? back?). If you find a #, enter it into you Photopass account. This is how it used to work with meal photos, not sure if PL is the same.

ETA: Did your DD happen to get the mermaid makeover? I am desperate to see what the necklace looks like, and what special things the mermaids do if they are not given a pirate name or do the pirate oath.


----------



## kadesha

smitch425 said:


> Do you have the hard copy of the package photo? See if there is a long # on it somewhere (side? back?). If you find a #, enter it into you Photopass account. This is how it used to work with meal photos, not sure if PL is the same.
> 
> ETA: Did your DD happen to get the mermaid makeover? I am desperate to see what the necklace looks like, and what special things the mermaids do if they are not given a pirate name or do the pirate oath.



If not, we are doing the Mermaid Package next week so I'll be sure to post a review and pics when we get back!


----------



## smitch425

kadesha said:


> If not, we are doing the Mermaid Package next week so I'll be sure to post a review and pics when we get back!



Oh that would be WONDERFUL!!!! Here are the questions I posted earlier in the thread. Any help you can give me would be SOOOO appreciated!!!

1. Do the mermaids get to participate in the parade?
2. What do the mermaids do if they do not get a pirate name and say the oath?
3. Does anyone have a picture of the mermaid necklace?
4. What is the best makeup remover for the black makeup? (I don't wear makeup, so I have no idea what works!)
5. Does the parade end with a viewing of the pirate tutorial show, or should we try to see it before we do the parade?

I hope you have a fantastic trip!


----------



## Funfire240

arwood82 said:


> For anyone that is interested. I found a Jake costume online last night available for preorder on buycostumes.com. It will not be available until 7/15/2012, but you can preorder now and it is only around $30. It looks super cute and my little guy LOVES Jake and will be 3 on our next trip so we will be doing PL.



I pre-ordered today and it was $39.99!  I can't wait!  
They also have Izzy that is available for shipping now (29.99)- DD is going to be so excited all she talks about is her and DS being Jake and Izzy for trick or treating at Disney (I'm doing PL with her before hand that day so this is perfect! - DS is a little too young yet)


----------



## arwood82

Can anyone post a picture of what the sword looks like that comes with the Jake package? My 3 yo son will be getting this package in September and I was just wondering if it really looked like jakes sword or if I needed to order him one to go with his costume. I would greatly appreciate anyone's help. Thanks


----------



## BellaBaby

We have a 9am appt. and MK opens at 9am that day. They said to arrive 15 min. early, so is there a special gate where we can get in early? Maybe we give  our name or something? 

TIA!!


----------



## smitch425

BellaBaby said:


> We have a 9am appt. and MK opens at 9am that day. They said to arrive 15 min. early, so is there a special gate where we can get in early? Maybe we give  our name or something?
> 
> TIA!!



You should have no problem entering early. There will be lots of guests with dining reservations entering the park, too. Just go to the open turnstyle and let them know you have a PL appt. You might want to have your conf# available just in case.


----------



## Millermom0606

ok, let me figure out how to post pics and I can show you LOL

the mermaids do not get names, neither does Jake...... 
the pirates and 'Jakes' all get the same sword too...... 
they all get the fake leather sash,
 the pirates and 'Jakes' get the dabluoon 
Jake gets a paper that states he is part of the crew
Pirates get a paper with their pirate name and the pirate oath on it
Mermaids get nothing like that
Empresses get face jewels and nail polish and lip gloss, eye patch, bandana and 'silver to trade if you need to get away' and sword and sash
Mermaid gets makeup kit from BBB, necklace that changes from white to blue in the sunlight, hair flower that changes to purple in sunlight, and a sea green nail polish and sash
Jake gets Jake hair, sword, and sash

my kids LOVED it, but I really think they could do more with the mermaids..... I have a few ideas that I have considered writing Disney about, ESP with having a Submariner as a husband, they have a LOT to do with Davey Jones and King Neptune :::


----------



## smitch425

Millermom0606 said:


> ok, let me figure out how to post pics and I can show you LOL
> 
> the mermaids do not get names, neither does Jake......
> the pirates and 'Jakes' all get the same sword too......
> they all get the fake leather sash,
> the pirates and 'Jakes' get the dabluoon
> Jake gets a paper that states he is part of the crew
> Pirates get a paper with their pirate name and the pirate oath on it
> Mermaids get nothing like that
> Empresses get face jewels and nail polish and lip gloss, eye patch, bandana and 'silver to trade if you need to get away' and sword and sash
> Mermaid gets makeup kit from BBB, necklace that changes from white to blue in the sunlight, hair flower that changes to purple in sunlight, and a sea green nail polish and sash
> Jake gets Jake hair, sword, and sash
> 
> my kids LOVED it, but I really think they could do more with the mermaids..... I have a few ideas that I have considered writing Disney about, ESP with having a Submariner as a husband, they have a LOT to do with Davey Jones and King Neptune :::



Thanks for the info! Any idea if Jake and the mermaid participate in the daily parade? What's the deal with the pirate tutorial...do they watch it as a group after the parade? A little bummed about the lack of special things for the mermaid, but hopefully DD will be fine with that. I don't think she'll really know the difference--especially since her brother won't get the pirate name either.


----------



## MarriedToAPrince

I am super excited that all three of us are doing this when we go in August.  I struggled to get appts but I was able to thankfully.  I ordered DD a pirate dress from a seller on etsy.  It is a sundress so she will be cool but still be dressed up as a pirate princess as she calls it.  Right after our appts we are heading over to HS to have lunch at HnV with Jake!  She is going to be thrilled!


----------



## arwood82

Here is a crazy question. If we have an appt on a MNSSHP night will they let us in early with our confirmation # or do I need to use on of our park tickets to get in early for the appt.


----------



## Berlioz70

smitch425 said:


> Thanks for the info! Any idea if Jake and the mermaid participate in the daily parade? What's the deal with the pirate tutorial...do they watch it as a group after the parade? A little bummed about the lack of special things for the mermaid, but hopefully DD will be fine with that. I don't think she'll really know the difference--especially since her brother won't get the pirate name either.



Anyone can participate in the parade; you do not even have to go to TPL first, you can just be walking by and join in! After the parade, the kids are led to the front row for the tutorial and Mack does a very short interaction with them at the start of the show that is not done during the other shows.

Keep in mind, mermaids are enemies to the pirates... so their storyline is that they are pledging to be nice to Pirates. That's why they do not get any piraty stuff, it's the complete opposite of who a mermaid is supposed to be.



arwood82 said:


> Here is a crazy question. If we have an appt on a MNSSHP night will they let us in early with our confirmation # or do I need to use on of our park tickets to get in early for the appt.



You have to use park tickets; I'm afraid no one is let in before 4 on a party ticket, even with confirmation.


----------



## DisneyGuess

Planning on letting YDS do this on our trip in December, he is so excited, he'll be almost 4 then & right now, he wants to do the Black Beard because he thinks it looks most like Capt. Jack. 

Anyway, he's taken to saying I'm going to do TPL with him & he wants me to be a pirate princess.  I know I will take crap from my DH & my older boys if I do it, but.....please tell me I wouldn't be the only adult pirate princess.....if it will make my son happy, I will do it right alongside him, lol. 

I'm thinking of doing it on the day we do the Pirate & Pals Voyage, I know the fireworks cruise is prepaid, but is TPL? Or is that paid for when we actually get it done?


----------



## Berlioz70

You will not be the only adult - there is a fair amount of adults that do the experience each day. I can't promise they'll be getting done the same time as you, but it's very common.

You pay for TPL afterwards; they take the CC when you book just to make sure everyone shows up ($10 no show fee).


----------



## arwood82

You have to use park tickets; I'm afraid no one is let in before 4 on a party ticket, even with confirmation.[/QUOTE]

Thank you so much. That is what I thought but I wanted to make sure before I decided how many days tickets I needed to add to our package.


----------



## disneymomma76

I love these threads that help me with my planning!  THANK YOU!

We are going in just a few short weeks so it will be HOT!  Does anyone have any good places to get a "cool" costume for an 8 year old and 2 year old?  My DS8 will be doing TPL and I thought about dressing both of them up.  

I don't want to spend a ton of money nor do I want hot, hot, hot costumes.  

THANKS!


----------



## Mom2six

My DD6 will be doing this in September as an Empress.  We got her a cute pirate costume online.  It has short sleeves and is a dress so it will be cooler.  So many of the pirate costumes look like she'd be so hot in them!


----------



## Mom2six

disneymomma76 said:


> We are going in just a few short weeks so it will be HOT!  Does anyone have any good places to get a "cool" costume for an 8 year old and 2 year old?  My DS8 will be doing TPL and I thought about dressing both of them up.
> 
> I don't want to spend a ton of money nor do I want hot, hot, hot costumes.
> 
> THANKS!



I've seen lots of pirate costumes online at places like ebay, amazon, and buycostumes.  We got ours from amazon, but it is a girl costume and I didn't pay attention to the boy costumes.  Good luck!  I'm sure they will have so much fun.


----------



## Berlioz70

BellaBaby said:


> We have a 9am appt. and MK opens at 9am that day. They said to arrive 15 min. early, so is there a special gate where we can get in early? Maybe we give  our name or something?
> 
> TIA!!



I just saw this... technically the park opens 8:55 and the lands open at 9. You can try to get in early, but if you want to watch the welcome show then head in, you should be fine.

Even with a confirmation, Adventureland will not open until 9, so the farthest you'd make it is to the Adventureland Bridge. The vast majority of the 9am appts are late, it's normal so don't sweat it if you don't get there until 9:05. 

This is also the reason I recommend attempting a walk-in at 9, as we'll take the first people who show up and put 'em a chair.


----------



## tinkerbell615

I haven't read this whole thread, so I am sorry if I missed it, but does anyone have any pictures of what Jake looks like when completed? We will be there with our DGS who will turn 5 while we are there. We are thinking about taking him as part of his birthday gift from us. I would just love to see the finished product! Is it ever possible to get in without the advanced reservation?


----------



## Berlioz70

Check the first post for pictures of all the looks, and the FAQ section on how to get in without an appointment.


----------



## tinkerbell615

Berlioz70 said:


> Check the first post for pictures of all the looks, and the FAQ section on how to get in without an appointment.



Thank you!


----------



## smitch425

Berlioz70 said:


> Anyone can participate in the parade; you do not even have to go to TPL first, you can just be walking by and join in! After the parade, the kids are led to the front row for the tutorial and Mack does a very short interaction with them at the start of the show that is not done during the other shows.
> 
> Keep in mind, mermaids are enemies to the pirates... so their storyline is that they are pledging to be nice to Pirates. That's why they do not get any piraty stuff, it's the complete opposite of who a mermaid is supposed to be.



Sorry for more questions, but will Mack ignore the mermaids or will he still interact with them? DS will be Jake and DD will be a mermaid, and if they are treated as outsiders should  we skip the tutorial? I don't want them to feel left out. I would hate to surprise them with their makeovers and have them come away feeling disappointed.


----------



## Marshay

smitch425 said:


> Sorry for more questions, but will Mack ignore the mermaids or will he still interact with them? DS will be Jake and DD will be a mermaid, and if they are treated as outsiders should  we skip the tutorial? I don't want them to feel left out. I would hate to surprise them with their makeovers and have them come away feeling disappointed.



I'm wondering about this, too!  My DD6 is scheduled to become a mermaid in July and it sounds like Disney hasn't really done a lot for the mermaids yet...


----------



## kkandaj

Here is a picture of "my" finished Jake:






and my finished Pirate Empress:






My kiddos had a blast doing this, along with us adults watching.  It was a really fun experience and I would do it again in a heartbeat.  And as a mom--I would not be hesitant at all to do this with my son.  In fact, my MIL wondered why we didnt make her an appointment. 

DS WOULD NOT let us wash his eyebrows off, even though he took his "hair" off because it was hot and steamy.  I kept forgetting his eyebrows were painted on, so when I would look down at him, I would crack up.  I had to use face moisturizer after he fell asleep that night to get those eyebrows back to normal. 

Btw, these are TPL photos that were taken.  We bought the Photopass+ so got them for free.

Peter Pan literally ran right into us and said "You look just like my friend Jake!"  He told us to follow him to where he was going for pictures and we were the first in line.  DS's FAVORITE is Peter Pan, so this was a really magical experience.


----------



## DisneyGuess

^^ Those are great pics! Love it! I wish my LO would do Jake but he is so stuck on Capt. Jack, lol. I can't wait to do this with him in December!


----------



## Berlioz70

smitch425 said:


> Sorry for more questions, but will Mack ignore the mermaids or will he still interact with them? DS will be Jake and DD will be a mermaid, and if they are treated as outsiders should  we skip the tutorial? I don't want them to feel left out. I would hate to surprise them with their makeovers and have them come away feeling disappointed.





Marshay said:


> I'm wondering about this, too!  My DD6 is scheduled to become a mermaid in July and it sounds like Disney hasn't really done a lot for the mermaids yet...



Anyone who participates in the parade gets the same instruction for the interaction. Mack just says something and those that did the parade respond. It's not a pirate thing, it's a parade thing, and anyone that happens to be in the area is welcome to join in.


----------



## tinkerbell615

"kkandaj" ... Such cute pictures!! Thanks for sharing. I wasn't sure if they actually gave you a wig for Jake's hair or if they just used your child's hair and spiked it up a bit.


----------



## Marshay

kkandaj said:


> Here is a picture of "my" finished Jake:
> 
> Peter Pan literally ran right into us and said "You look just like my friend Jake!"  He told us to follow him to where he was going for pictures and we were the first in line.  DS's FAVORITE is Peter Pan, so this was a really magical experience.



Great photos and so neat to have PP give you some pixie dust!!



Berlioz70 said:


> Anyone who participates in the parade gets the same instruction for the interaction. Mack just says something and those that did the parade respond. It's not a pirate thing, it's a parade thing, and anyone that happens to be in the area is welcome to join in.



Cool!  Thanks.


----------



## Kathy Jetson

My ds8 wants to do this. I can't remember the name of the one he wants its the one that looks like a ghost. We will be there in June. Do you think he will just sweat the makeup off? I hate to get it done just to have it start to come off right away.


----------



## JoshAndEvsMom

Kathy Jetson said:


> My ds8 wants to do this. I can't remember the name of the one he wants its the one that looks like a ghost. We will be there in June. Do you think he will just sweat the makeup off? I hate to get it done just to have it start to come off right away.



I have the same exact question!  My DS really wants the "cursed pirate" (the skeleton-looking one) But we're going in JULY!  I'm wondering, too, if it's just going to melt off... or if it will feel itchy or hot.  Anyone with experiences?


----------



## iheartphineas

JoshAndEvsMom said:


> I have the same exact question!  My DS really wants the "cursed pirate" (the skeleton-looking one) But we're going in JULY!  I'm wondering, too, if it's just going to melt off... or if it will feel itchy or hot.  Anyone with experiences?




My son was just made into Captain Hook on Thursday the 17th.  His appointment was at 1:10 and we were out of there by 2:30 (probably even sooner) by the 4:00 brigade his makeup was already "running" from sweat.  I was able to use a baby wipe to "fix" it, but by the time the brigade was over he wanted all the make up off because it was bothering him.  Hope this helps.

On another note the makeup does come off very easily with a baby wipe.


----------



## lotus14

DD5 and DD8 are doing PL this August for the first time.  DD5 wants a mermaid but DD8 wants a beard.  Do many girls come in and ask for something other than Empress or Mermaid?  She doesn't care what people think of her but I wonder if the pirates have experience turning girls into Captain Hook.

Also, any ideas on what to have a my girl pirate with a beard wear?  It's going to be HOT and they don't want to wear pirate costumes.  DD5 will be wearing a tank dress but DD8 doesn't want that and I don't want her in something that's black or too boyish.


----------



## kkandaj

lotus14 said:


> DD5 and DD8 are doing PL this August for the first time.  DD5 wants a mermaid but DD8 wants a beard.  Do many girls come in and ask for something other than Empress or Mermaid?  She doesn't care what people think of her but I wonder if the pirates have experience turning girls into Captain Hook.
> 
> Also, any ideas on what to have a my girl pirate with a beard wear?  It's going to be HOT and they don't want to wear pirate costumes.  DD5 will be wearing a tank dress but DD8 doesn't want that and I don't want her in something that's black or too boyish.



I think if she wants to play the part of Captain Hook, let her.  I remember dressing like hobo for Halloween and painting on a beard numerous times.

I don't understand the clothing statement about not wanting her to look too boyish though.  She is going to be painted up like a man with a beard.  She is going to look like a boy.  IMO, she should wear some sort of outfit that fits with the face.  A tank dress with a face painted like Captain Hook is what would be odd.  A little girl dressed up like a pirate with a painted face, I would think nothing of it.  My son (in the pic above) wore black/white striped shorts and a red tank.  Would something like that be an option?  That isn't too "boyish" for before the PL appointment, but would still tie her into the pirate theme.  

It's a wonderful experience and no matter, your girls will have a blast!


----------



## Kathy Jetson

iheartphineas said:


> My son was just made into Captain Hook on Thursday the 17th.  His appointment was at 1:10 and we were out of there by 2:30 (probably even sooner) by the 4:00 brigade his makeup was already "running" from sweat.  I was able to use a baby wipe to "fix" it, but by the time the brigade was over he wanted all the make up off because it was bothering him.  Hope this helps.
> 
> On another note the makeup does come off very easily with a baby wipe.



Thank you for info! I think I will just wait until we go during a cooler time.


----------



## HalloweenNut

Our daughter did TPL and picked the Cursed Pirate (photos back in Post #1048). We had TPL at around 11:00am, met Goofy and did Capt. Jack's but by the time we were eating a late lunch it was starting to bug her - a little itchy. We were heading back to the resort then so we washed it off as best we could then and did the rest later. Even though it was only on for a relatively short time she really enjoyed it and I wouldn't hesitate to do it again. She proudly wore her pirate medallion for days afterwards in place of her lanyard.

(The dark makeup around her eyes took a few days to come off fully - I wish we had brought baby oil as I've read that's good.)


----------



## smitch425

kkandaj said:


> I think if she wants to play the part of Captain Hook, let her.  I remember dressing like hobo for Halloween and painting on a beard numerous times.
> 
> I don't understand the clothing statement about not wanting her to look too boyish though.  She is going to be painted up like a man with a beard.  She is going to look like a boy.  IMO, she should wear some sort of outfit that fits with the face.  A tank dress with a face painted like Captain Hook is what would be odd.  A little girl dressed up like a pirate with a painted face, I would think nothing of it.  My son (in the pic above) wore black/white striped shorts and a red tank.  Would something like that be an option?  That isn't too "boyish" for before the PL appointment, but would still tie her into the pirate theme.
> 
> It's a wonderful experience and no matter, your girls will have a blast!



I agree about the clothing. I think the hope of not looking "boyish" kinda goes out the window once the beard goes on. 

I wonder why the Hook look has a beard. Captain Hook doesn't have a beard. Odd.


----------



## lotus14

smitch425 said:


> I agree about the clothing. I think the hope of not looking "boyish" kinda goes out the window once the beard goes on.
> 
> I wonder why the Hook look has a beard. Captain Hook doesn't have a beard. Odd.



Good point.  I think what I was thinking was to try to avoid the black t-shirt thing since it's going to be so stinking hot.  I'll see what we can come up with.

To the lady with the girl in the Cursed Pirate look, your daughter looks GREAT and that's now what my daughter wants to get.  Just have to figure out something to go with it.


----------



## JoshAndEvsMom

HalloweenNut said:


> Our daughter did TPL and picked the Cursed Pirate (photos back in Post #1048). We had TPL at around 11:00am, met Goofy and did Capt. Jack's but by the time we were eating a late lunch it was starting to bug her - a little itchy. We were heading back to the resort then so we washed it off as best we could then and did the rest later. Even though it was only on for a relatively short time she really enjoyed it and I wouldn't hesitate to do it again. She proudly wore her pirate medallion for days afterwards in place of her lanyard.
> 
> (The dark makeup around her eyes took a few days to come off fully - I wish we had brought baby oil as I've read that's good.)



Your daughter looks great!  I know DS will really want this.  I guess its ok if he doesn't want the face paint all day.  I'm sure its more about the whole experience anyway   Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## KELLY

Anyone know the cost of the mermaids package ?   I called and made a reservation but I could't make out what he said. I thought he said 40.00 something but last year the empress package was only around 30.00.


----------



## KELLY

KELLY said:


> Anyone know the cost of the mermaids package ?   I called and made a reservation but I could't make out what he said. I thought he said 40.00 something but last year the empress package was only around 30.00.



Found what. I was looking for.  Helps if you check the first page.


----------



## Berlioz70

lotus14 said:


> Do many girls come in and ask for something other than Empress or Mermaid?  She doesn't care what people think of her but I wonder if the pirates have experience turning girls into Captain Hook.



More than you probably think! I wore a beard myself for two days (I was offered a free dessert at one of the quick service locations for my good looks! )



smitch425 said:


> I wonder why the Hook look has a beard. Captain Hook doesn't have a beard. Odd.



Hook has a 5 o'clock shadow.

Peter Pan:





Jake and the Neverland Pirates:





Courtesy Character Central:


----------



## smitch425

Berlioz70 said:


> Hook has a 5 o'clock shadow.
> 
> Peter Pan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake and the Neverland Pirates:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy Character Central:



Thanks for the photos. I wonder why he doesn't have the shadow throughout the film Peter Pan? Weird.  DS will be beard free for MNSSHP. Less mess.


----------



## Berlioz70

haha... good call!

Mr. Smee shaves Hook's shadow for him before it becomes an actual beard.


----------



## Mom2six

When I made the reservation for my daughter, they said to bring our own brush.  But I thought they didn't do anything to your hair?  I would prefer they not do anything to it (it is extremely curly, a bit fragile, and she has a very sensitive scalp.  Also, we always only use a pick or comb, not a brush).  She'll be an Empress.  Is it okay to leave her hair alone?  Should we pull it back before her appointment?  TIA


----------



## smitch425

Berlioz70 said:


> haha... good call!
> 
> Mr. Smee shaves Hook's shadow for him before it becomes an actual beard.



Oh duh!  How did I forget that! 



Mom2six said:


> When I made the reservation for my daughter, they said to bring our own brush.  But I thought they didn't do anything to your hair?  I would prefer they not do anything to it (it is extremely curly, a bit fragile, and she has a very sensitive scalp.  Also, we always only use a pick or comb, not a brush).  She'll be an Empress.  Is it okay to leave her hair alone?  Should we pull it back before her appointment?  TIA



Just tell them not to do anything to her hair.


----------



## smitch425

Just saw this posted on stitch kingdom's FB page. Am I right in assuming that this is the certificate that comes with the Jake makeover?

http://twitter.com/stitchkingdom/status/205663439539027968/photo/1/large


----------



## kkandaj

Mom2six said:


> When I made the reservation for my daughter, they said to bring our own brush.  But I thought they didn't do anything to your hair?  I would prefer they not do anything to it (it is extremely curly, a bit fragile, and she has a very sensitive scalp.  Also, we always only use a pick or comb, not a brush).  She'll be an Empress.  Is it okay to leave her hair alone?  Should we pull it back before her appointment?  TIA



DD is biracial and has very kinky, curly hair (and a TON of it!).  I put her hair in two french braids down the back, so the bandana would tie around her hair.  You could also do two low pigtails, like Izzy from Jake and the Neverland Pirates.

Or just tell them not to mess with her hair.


----------



## kkandaj

smitch425 said:


> Just saw this posted on stitch kingdom's FB page. Am I right in assuming that this is the certificate that comes with the Jake makeover?
> 
> http://twitter.com/stitchkingdom/status/205663439539027968/photo/1/large



That is not what ours looks like from last week.  I will try to remember to take a picture at home and post so you can see it.


----------



## smitch425

kkandaj said:


> That is not what ours looks like from last week.  I will try to remember to take a picture at home and post so you can see it.



That would be great! Thanks!


----------



## HalloweenNut

smitch425 said:


> Just saw this posted on stitch kingdom's FB page. Am I right in assuming that this is the certificate that comes with the Jake makeover?
> 
> http://twitter.com/stitchkingdom/status/205663439539027968/photo/1/large



Based on the big "back" type arrow on the lower left that looks like a screen capture from a computer game or website.


----------



## jacksmom

Would love to see some Mermaid pics!


----------



## Jaaaacki

smitch425 said:


> Just saw this posted on stitch kingdom's FB page. Am I right in assuming that this is the certificate that comes with the Jake makeover?
> 
> http://twitter.com/stitchkingdom/status/205663439539027968/photo/1/large



I'm pretty sure you get that when you complete the Jake game on Disney.com


----------



## smitch425

HalloweenNut said:


> Based on the big "back" type arrow on the lower left that looks like a screen capture from a computer game or website.







Jaaaacki said:


> I'm pretty sure you get that when you complete the Jake game on Disney.com





Thanks! I'm sure if I would have asked my kids what that pic was they would have been able to tell me right away, but since DS's Jake makeover is a secret, I couldn't let them see it.


----------



## JoshAndEvsMom

I made my reservation at PL over the phone & got a res. #, which I OF COURSE wrote down but it doesnt show up on my online reservation list. I never got an email confirmation either. Is this normal? Should I be concerned? I know I'm paranoid. I just dont want to show  up for our appt. and have them say they cant find our res.


----------



## smitch425

JoshAndEvsMom said:


> I made my reservation at PL over the phone & got a res. #, which I OF COURSE wrote down but it doesnt show up on my online reservation list. I never got an email confirmation either. Is this normal? Should I be concerned? I know I'm paranoid. I just dont want to show  up for our appt. and have them say they cant find our res.



I think it is normal. At least I hope it is! I only got a conf# by phone, no email. I'm sure it will be just fine.


----------



## HalloweenNut

JoshAndEvsMom said:


> I made my reservation at PL over the phone & got a res. #, which I OF COURSE wrote down but it doesnt show up on my online reservation list. I never got an email confirmation either. Is this normal? Should I be concerned? I know I'm paranoid. I just dont want to show  up for our appt. and have them say they cant find our res.



We weren't asked for it when we checked in just our daughter's name and never had a problem. Actually we were never asked all week for any of our confirmation numbers for any other ADRs either. After a while I stop worrying about them.


----------



## JoshAndEvsMom

Ok good! I started to panic for a second!


----------



## Funfire240

JoshAndEvsMom said:


> Ok good! I started to panic for a second!




If it would help ease your mind, call reservations and they should be able to look up the reservation and give you the number.  I did that last year for an appt.


----------



## pineview01

JoshAndEvsMom said:


> I made my reservation at PL over the phone & got a res. #, which I OF COURSE wrote down but it doesnt show up on my online reservation list. I never got an email confirmation either. Is this normal? Should I be concerned? I know I'm paranoid. I just dont want to show  up for our appt. and have them say they cant find our res.



This is the norm!

I just got back from taking the 3 and 6 year old grandsons from doing PL and it was great.

I too booked the ressie, wrote the number down and lost it

I thought it would show up in res numbers, not!

I called and they found it for me.  It took awhile as I had it under the home phone number and not the cell number I was using for dinning.  At first they said it should show up as they do it thru the dinning stuff.  But, when I told them it doesn't, they tried and said sure enough the don't.  Maybe they will get it so it does some day.

After dealing with dinning at the world, I would call and make sure you have all ressie numbers with you before you go.  Even though you don't need them MOST times, when you do it can save you valuable Disney time.


----------



## arwood82

I finally got everyone in our party to decide on a date for MNSSHP and I called to make my sons reservation for September 25 and of course they were booked for the whole day. I was just wondering if anyone has had any luck calling back closer to their date and getting an appt. due to a cancellation. I knew the chances of getting him an appt were slim. I am so upset because I tried for weeks for everyone in our group to decide on a date for the party. I should have just made an appt and told them they could go on that day with us or they were out of luck.


----------



## pineview01

arwood82 said:


> I finally got everyone in our party to decide on a date for MNSSHP and I called to make my sons reservation for September 25 and of course they were booked for the whole day. I was just wondering if anyone has had any luck calling back closer to their date and getting an appt. due to a cancellation. I knew the chances of getting him an appt were slim. I am so upset because I tried for weeks for everyone in our group to decide on a date for the party. I should have just made an appt and told them they could go on that day with us or they were out of luck.



Yep, that is what you have to do with a big group.  I would call and see what dates are open for PL and do your MNSSHP that day.  Other op is to call on a reg bases to keep checking for people to cancel.  Also, you may be able to get just one at at time. Snag those single time slots and keep checking to see if another single slot opens close to the ones you have.  They don't charge your card until you go so you CAN have multiples at the same time.  Just PLEASE cancle any you don't need asap.

Just got back from doing the two grandsons and it was GREAT.

On a personal note; I would love to see Disney limit who can do this like BBB.  They finally do something for tween boys and they get turned away for adults and girls.  If they can limint BBB they can do the sam for PL!


----------



## Eli's 1st trip

I think I asked this before BUT I'm going to ask again...we are going late Jan. (Jan 27- Feb 2) When we book our package should I call and try and make reservations ASAP? I am assuming this is going to be a touch reservation to get.

thanks in advance


----------



## arwood82

pineview01 said:


> Yep, that is what you have to do with a big group.  I would call and see what dates are open for PL and do your MNSSHP that day.  Other op is to call on a reg bases to keep checking for people to cancel.  Also, you may be able to get just one at at time. Snag those single time slots and keep checking to see if another single slot opens close to the ones you have.  They don't charge your card until you go so you CAN have multiples at the same time.  Just PLEASE cancle any you don't need asap.
> 
> Just got back from doing the two grandsons and it was GREAT.
> 
> On a personal note; I would love to see Disney limit who can do this like BBB.  They finally do something for tween boys and they get turned away for adults and girls.  If they can limint BBB they can do the sam for PL!



Thank you. I only need one appt (for my son). So I will just keep calling and checking for a cancellation. I just could not make the appt because we were not for sure what night we were going to the party. Hopefully I can get him an appt before we go.


----------



## DisneyBabies

pineview01 said:


> On a personal note; I would love to see Disney limit who can do this like BBB.  They finally do something for tween boys and they get turned away for adults and girls.  If they can limint BBB they can do the sam for PL!



Sorry you feel that only tween boys should be allowed to do this, but I have to say our whole family is really looking forward to doing this for MNSSHP on our next trip. My DS says the Halloween pics will look better if we are all made up! I have to say I agree with him. And really, there may come a day when the children don't want to do things like this at all, much less with us, so I'll do this happily now.


----------



## DisneyBabies

Eli's 1st trip said:


> I think I asked this before BUT I'm going to ask again...we are going late Jan. (Jan 27- Feb 2) When we book our package should I call and try and make reservations ASAP? I am assuming this is going to be a touch reservation to get.
> 
> thanks in advance



If I'm not mistaken, you can call at 180 +10 just like dining reservations. And I would make sure to call then no matter what season it is, just to make sure I get my first choice.


----------



## donaldlovesdaisy

Does anyone know what time the Adventureland Pirate parade starts, how long it runs, and is the same time every day?


----------



## Berlioz70

4:10; check the first post of the thread for a video.


----------



## Gorechick

I'm having trouble finding a reasonably priced costume for my DD to wear to Pirates League.  I purchased the Pink Pirate mouseears from DS.com and had considered the High Seas Barbie costume fron Party City and others. Since we're going in August, do you think a black or hot pink tank and a Monster High skirt would work?  I saw some when I went to Walmart and did a search online.


----------



## DisneyGuess

This may be answered somewhere in the thread, but I'm trying to finalize ADRs, reservations, etc. before my 180 day window opens on Monday.

I know you can make your reservations at 180 days, but is it like dining where I can do 180+10? Or do I need to do it 180 days exactly from the day we want to do TPL?


----------



## smitch425

DisneyGuess said:


> This may be answered somewhere in the thread, but I'm trying to finalize ADRs, reservations, etc. before my 180 day window opens on Monday.
> 
> I know you can make your reservations at 180 days, but is it like dining where I can do 180+10? Or do I need to do it 180 days exactly from the day we want to do TPL?



180+10. I was able to make my PL reservation for the 4th day of our trip at my 180 day mark.


----------



## DisneyGuess

smitch425 said:


> 180+10. I was able to make my PL reservation for the 4th day of our trip at my 180 day mark.



YES!!! Thank you for the quick response! 
I'm so behind on getting my ADRs hammered out before I can make them, lol, this reservation is a bit easier to figure out!


----------



## smitch425

DisneyGuess said:


> YES!!! Thank you for the quick response!
> I'm so behind on getting my ADRs hammered out before I can make them, lol, this reservation is a bit easier to figure out!



You're welcome!  Happy planning!


----------



## MOM POPPINS

We had a great time at Pirates League!  Berloz please share with Nick!  Tell him hello and we will see him in December!


----------



## Berlioz70

Great pictures - I've passed them on!!


----------



## triciari

So, I see from the first page that photopass + includes one 5x7 photo.  Can I have other photo images placed on my photopass card, but not printed, for free?  Or do I only get access to the other images if I buy the print first?


----------



## triciari

Reviewed the first page and found the answer:

"If a photo is purchased, the additional portraits may be added to a Photopass Card at Exposition Hall or on-line. Photopass cannot be utilized if no photos are purchased at the league."

So, once the first picture is purchased, whether through a photopass + account, or for $14.95, all images can be added to photopass.  

Next question:  

How many photos are usually taken of each participant?

Thank you!


----------



## Berlioz70

On average - usually only 2 or 3. There is a Gunner reviewing all the photos as they're taken and will print out the one they think looks the best.


----------



## Mousemommy1

DD's are super excited for their Pirates League appt next month!!! They have usually done BBB and were kind of over it, onto to Pirate makeovers!!!


----------



## PIRATEGIRL007

triciari said:


> Reviewed the first page and found the answer:
> 
> "If a photo is purchased, the additional portraits may be added to a Photopass Card at Exposition Hall or on-line. Photopass cannot be utilized if no photos are purchased at the league."
> 
> So, once the first picture is purchased, whether through a photopass + account, or for $14.95, all images can be added to photopass.
> 
> Next question:
> 
> How many photos are usually taken of each participant?
> 
> Thank you!



That's not what happened last week, we took both our kids last Wed and they took about 3 pictures of each, we got the print out in the frame for free with photopass plus and all the pictures they took were added to our card. That's what the CM told us there and I checked that night and they were online on our card. 

Just wanted to add my kids LOVED PL. We got a walk up on wednewday after a month of trying to move ours from Tuesday. They fit us in with very little wait.DS actually got his real first name as a pirate name, DD went first and when they were looking hers up I thought I wonder if any kid gets thier own name then our son rolled the wheel and got his name.  Both kids (DD10 & DS6) picked the first mate package (the cheapest one), and thier crew members were fantastic and joked around with the kids while waiting and during thier make over. They also loved thier pirate swag and for the price it's not a bad deal with the take home stuff. We came back for the parade which the kids loved and then DS got picked for the Jack Sparrow show. We got photopass pics of both the parade and the Jack Sparrow show. The kids carried thier swords everyday and DD wore her bandana the rest of the week, it was the highlight of thier trip. It was probably the best $70 we spent all trip. I highly recommend it.


----------



## triciari

Another follow up:

If I use the current regular photopass credit I have (for which I paid $99) can I purchase the photo for 14.95 and still have all the other images put on my photopass account?


----------



## Berlioz70

Yep!


----------



## aladams2

Did the pirates league yesterday w/ my 2 DD's.  They enjoyed it and had a great time, even to my dismay they ended up w/ boy pirate looks instead of the empress or mermaid.  So the rest of the day and meeting the princesses they had beards on.  I'm not a fan of that look for my girls, but it was a fight that I didn't feel was worth it.  They were happy, so it was fine.  I do have to say that if you book, go as early as possible.  I had a time for 1:50 thinking it would be a nice break from the heat.  But they were running behind and it took an extra 1/2 hour to get them in and then a few more min. before they got in a chair.  We also arrived a few extra min. early like we were told.  So, it was just a very long process to get things started.  My youngest wanted to wash it off by supper b/c other kids kept staring at her and asking their parents if they were girls.  She was getting self consious.  I was sad that she wanted it off and we had a hard time to do that at the park w/o make-up remover.  My oldest loved having everyone look at her, she loves attention!!  Overall they enjoyed it and that is all that matters.


----------



## Marshay

aladams2 said:


> Did the pirates league yesterday w/ my 2 DD's.  They enjoyed it and had a great time, even to my dismay they ended up w/ boy pirate looks instead of the empress or mermaid.  So the rest of the day and meeting the princesses they had beards on.  I'm not a fan of that look for my girls, but it was a fight that I didn't feel was worth it.  They were happy, so it was fine.  I do have to say that if you book, go as early as possible.  I had a time for 1:50 thinking it would be a nice break from the heat.  But they were running behind and it took an extra 1/2 hour to get them in and then a few more min. before they got in a chair.  We also arrived a few extra min. early like we were told.  So, it was just a very long process to get things started.  My youngest wanted to wash it off by supper b/c other kids kept staring at her and asking their parents if they were girls.  She was getting self consious.  I was sad that she wanted it off and we had a hard time to do that at the park w/o make-up remover.  My oldest loved having everyone look at her, she loves attention!!  Overall they enjoyed it and that is all that matters.



Would love to see pictures of your girls with pirate beards...esp with the princesses.  Actually, that's pretty funny!

Sorry, your youngest was having 2nd thoughts, but hope she did have fun with it earlier in the day.


----------



## aladams2

I'll try in a couple days.  I need to set up a photobucket account and figure out how to post.  We have two more days in WDW and then the beach.  I'll do my best to get them posted.  B/c they are funny.


----------



## DisneyBabies

triciari said:


> Another follow up:
> 
> If I use the current regular photopass credit I have (for which I paid $99) can I purchase the photo for 14.95 and still have all the other images put on my photopass account?



Yes.


----------



## deltadawn2012

I just booked Pirates league for my two oldest to do before we go on the pirates and pals cruise in September. My littlest will be 2 weeks away from three so it kinda sucks that he wont be able to participate in this with them but im hoping if i bring him a special shirt or costume it'll be OK. So...my question is, is there a place there that i can purchase the sword, eye patch and/or bandana for him?  if not ill just buy and bring with us but i want to be prepared either way. thanks for any help!


----------



## Gorechick

I'm sure you can buy all that pirate gear in the POtC gift shop.


----------



## countryblonde314

Just made mine and my sister's appointment for pirates league in september and we cant wait. I just graduated and I have to say that I am as excited as a child would be lol.


----------



## eyor44

DD9 just did the Pirates League a couple weeks ago. She chose the Mermaid package and Johnny was her pirate. He was fantastic! Her makeup was wonderful andshe loved him. It was a great experience for her. 

My only complaint: this is the second time she has done the Pirates League and neither time have they had the costume she wanted in her size. She wears a 10.


----------



## KS_Disney_Dad

deltadawn2012 said:


> I just booked Pirates league for my two oldest to do before we go on the pirates and pals cruise in September. My littlest will be 2 weeks away from three so it kinda sucks that he wont be able to participate in this with them but im hoping if i bring him a special shirt or costume it'll be OK. So...my question is, is there a place there that i can purchase the sword, eye patch and/or bandana for him?  if not ill just buy and bring with us but i want to be prepared either way. thanks for any help!



Right next to where your two oldest will go for their PL appointment is a store full of pirate treasures - swords, bandanas, eye patches, shirts, plates, cups, maps, etc.  I don't think you'll go wrong waiting until you get there.


----------



## HalloweenNut

PIRATEGIRL007 said:


> DS actually got his real first name as a pirate name, DD went first and when they were looking hers up I thought I wonder if any kid gets thier own name then our son rolled the wheel and got his name.



That happened to my daughter as well! She got "Margaret Blackhawk" I wasn't sure if it was an happy coincidence or not. (I was never sure with Disney - everything is so well thought-out and planned it was hard to tell what was scripted or not!) My DD was surprised and thrilled that they knew her "real" name as she normally goes by Maggie.


----------



## Chicago Mo

HalloweenNut said:


> That happened to my daughter as well! She got "Margaret Blackhawk" I wasn't sure if it was an happy coincidence or not. (I was never sure with Disney - everything is so well thought-out and planned it was hard to tell what was scripted or not!) My DD was surprised and thrilled that they knew her "real" name as she normally goes by Maggie.



Nope! all my pirates had different first names but once they had the same last name crestpaddler. i think...


----------



## Berlioz70

Haha - names are never prearranged... the "Para a Dice" box selects a Pirate's name and it's purely coincidental if it's the new recruits real name.


----------



## HalloweenNut

Berlioz70 said:


> Haha - names are never prearranged... the "Para a Dice" box selects a Pirate's name and it's purely coincidental if it's the new recruits real name.



That's SO cool it happened for her then!!  We loved the Pirate's League - it, along with Pirate Goofy & getting called on stage with Capt. Jack was a real highlight of the trip for her, and all of us as well!


----------



## audrey2580

Just did the pirate league last week - so much fun!!! 
*UPDATE: * Wanted to mention something they told us - if you pick the pirate with the white paint all over you cannot touch your face all day (guess it comes off easy) and if you pick the one with the multiple eyes you must leave your eyes closed for 15-20 mins while it dries.  I asked if they could do the eye look without the "eyes" on the eyelid and they said there were certain elements they could not change and that was one. My son went with the captain hook look and it took 2 days to get all the bottom eyeliner off.  Multiple cast members saw him the 2nd day and commented that they see little boys with left over eyeliner and know they were pirates.  Makeup remover wipes worked the best and I encourage you to bring them with you.  My son lasted with all the makeup...err....Pirate Paint for all of 2 hours while my nephew rocked it all the whole day.


----------



## audrey2580

One more thing.  We did a photopass share and as long as we purchased 1 photo we were able to add all the photopass photos onto our account.  Just had to go to the photopass place on mainstreet.  They shipped our photos for us back to the hotel too.


----------



## DisneyGuess

We're booked! 

Even though I so do not want to do it, my son is insisting I be a "pirate princess", lol. So I booked an appointment for 2 at 11am on Friday, December 14th.  It's our last day & we're doing the Pirate & Pals Fireworks Cruise that night.

Do you think the 11am appt. is too late?  That was my only worry.


----------



## audrey2580

DisneyGuess said:


> We're booked!
> 
> Even though I so do not want to do it, my son is insisting I be a "pirate princess", lol. So I booked an appointment for 2 at 11am on Friday, December 14th.  It's our last day & we're doing the Pirate & Pals Fireworks Cruise that night.
> 
> Do you think the 11am appt. is too late?  That was my only worry.



11:00am is great! We did a 10:00 and it was nice because we didn't have to rush to it and got some early morning rides in too!!


----------



## DisneyGuess

audrey2580 said:


> 11:00am is great! We did a 10:00 and it was nice because we didn't have to rush to it and got some early morning rides in too!!



That was my thinking, we can hit all the things we want to see in Adventureland & we don't have an ADR for breakfast that morning, so we'll just grab something at the Bakery on Main St. While we're in there, the older boys can go ride the big rides in Frontierland & grab some FP's for us in FL. 

Now, I just need to find myself a girly pirate tshirt to wear.


----------



## Berlioz70

Stopped by the League today and grabbed a photo of the mermaid necklace:


----------



## smitch425

Berlioz70 said:


> Stopped by the League today and grabbed a photo of the mermaid necklace:



Awesomesauce! Thanks!


----------



## Berlioz70

Pirates told me you can also purchase the necklace and hair clip from delsol.com.


----------



## Marshay

Berlioz70 said:


> Stopped by the League today and grabbed a photo of the mermaid necklace:



Thanks for providing the photo!


----------



## Marshay

audrey2580 said:


> One more thing.  We did a photopass share and as long as we purchased 1 photo we were able to add all the photopass photos onto our account.  Just had to go to the photopass place on mainstreet.  They shipped our photos for us back to the hotel too.



Just wanted to understand this since I am doing a PP share, too.  So if I purchase one photo (ie the cheapest), I can get the rest of the PP photos added to one of my cards.

But if I don't purchase a photo, then I get no official photos from PL (just the ones I take myself).

Then I pick up my photo at the place on main street.

Also curious, what type of photos do the PP photographers take?


----------



## Berlioz70

Marshay said:


> Just wanted to understand this since I am doing a PP share, too.  So if I purchase one photo (ie the cheapest), I can get the rest of the PP photos added to one of my cards.
> 
> But if I don't purchase a photo, then I get no official photos from PL (just the ones I take myself).



Correct - there is only 1 photo to purchase, it'll be $15. You can purchase more for $10... but the first photo is always $15.



Marshay said:


> Then I pick up my photo at the place on main street.



Nope, you get the photo at the League. They print it for you to look at before deciding if you want to purchase it.



Marshay said:


> Also curious, what type of photos do the PP photographers take?



2-3 posed photos in the Secret Room. NOTE: cameras are NOT allowed in this room, so you either have to purchase the PP one, or you get no photos in this location (as you can NOT take your own).


----------



## jennifur25

We just got back from Disneyworld yesterday.  We went to the Pirate's League on June 6th and it was SO wonderful! I highly recommend it, very worth the money.  Here are some pictures:

Spinning the wheel to get his pirate name



041 by Jennifur24, on Flickr

Waiting their turn, sooo excited



042 by Jennifur24, on Flickr

Tristan getting his makeover



043 by Jennifur24, on Flickr

I think her name was Melissa? She was wonderful!



044 by Jennifur24, on Flickr

Look who stopped by!



045 by Jennifur24, on Flickr

Captain Jack started signing autographs and the lady doing our makeovers told me I should get them out because he never signs autographs.  He signed both books and Tristan got his picture taken (Tyler was getting his makeover)



048 by Jennifur24, on Flickr

Tyler's turn!



051 by Jennifur24, on Flickr

Taking the pirate oath



052 by Jennifur24, on Flickr

Waiting to get their swords and sashes and have their picture taken in the secret room



055 by Jennifur24, on Flickr

I can't tell you how much I love this picture 



058 by Jennifur24, on Flickr


----------



## gingermoonman

We did this back in Oct last year and my two loved it, they where 7 and 3 at the time


----------



## Mousemommy1

jennifur25 said:


> We just got back from Disneyworld yesterday.  We went to the Pirate's League on June 6th and it was SO wonderful! I highly recommend it, very worth the money.  Here are some pictures:
> 
> Spinning the wheel to get his pirate name
> 
> 
> 
> 041 by Jennifur24, on Flickr
> 
> Waiting their turn, sooo excited
> 
> 
> 
> 042 by Jennifur24, on Flickr
> 
> Tristan getting his makeover
> 
> 
> 
> 043 by Jennifur24, on Flickr
> 
> I think her name was Melissa? She was wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> 044 by Jennifur24, on Flickr
> 
> Look who stopped by!
> 
> 
> 
> 045 by Jennifur24, on Flickr
> 
> Captain Jack started signing autographs and the lady doing our makeovers told me I should get them out because he never signs autographs.  He signed both books and Tristan got his picture taken (Tyler was getting his makeover)
> 
> 
> 
> 048 by Jennifur24, on Flickr
> 
> Tyler's turn!
> 
> 
> 
> 051 by Jennifur24, on Flickr
> 
> Taking the pirate oath
> 
> 
> 
> 052 by Jennifur24, on Flickr
> 
> Waiting to get their swords and sashes and have their picture taken in the secret room
> 
> 
> 
> 055 by Jennifur24, on Flickr
> 
> I can't tell you how much I love this picture
> 
> 
> 
> 058 by Jennifur24, on Flickr




Great photos!!! I can't wait until our girls do this next month!!!


----------



## Chicago Mo

jennifur25 said:


> We just got back from Disneyworld yesterday.  We went to the Pirate's League on June 6th and it was SO wonderful! I highly recommend it, very worth the money.  Here are some pictures:
> 
> Look who stopped by!
> 
> 
> 
> 045 by Jennifur24, on Flickr
> 
> Captain Jack started signing autographs and the lady doing our makeovers told me I should get them out because he never signs autographs.  He signed both books and Tristan got his picture taken (Tyler was getting his makeover)
> 
> 
> 
> 048 by Jennifur24, on Flickr
> I can't tell you how much I love this picture
> 
> 
> 
> 058 by Jennifur24, on Flickr



THESE ARE AMAZING!!!! the boys are ADORABLE!!!! that is AWESOME Capt. Jack came in!!!! that the first i heard about that!!!


----------



## DisneyGuess

Those are awesome pictures! That's the face Landon wants when we go!

I must buy one of those necklaces! 

Ok, opinions wanted...

My little pirate wants to eat in the castle. So, I made an ADR for CRT for just the 2 of us on our 2nd MK day. I snagged an 8:30am ADR & then we have TPL at 11am.
But I was wondering if I should try for a later ADR & an earlier TPL appt. & take him to the castle all made up as a pirate for the princesses to fawn over?  What do you think?
I could grab the 9am TPL appt. & a 10am CRT appt. Would that be enough time? 
Would you switch them around or just keep it as is?


----------



## jm106

I had a moment of weakness and decided to book PL after all. I wasnt going to since its just so hot that no one will want a bandana on for long and wont make up rub off? I have heard mixed about the make up sweating off. Has anyone had trouble with it not lasting? We go in Aug so lots of heat, sweat and pool. 
Should I bring some sort of pirate costume? Or Shirts? Any suggestions for boys?


----------



## t_catt11

jm106 said:


> I had a moment of weakness and decided to book PL after all. I wasnt going to since its just so hot that no one will want a bandana on for long and wont make up rub off? I have heard mixed about the make up sweating off. Has anyone had trouble with it not lasting? We go in Aug so lots of heat, sweat and pool.
> Should I bring some sort of pirate costume? Or Shirts? Any suggestions for boys?



Costumes or shirts would be fun, but are not necessary.  

My older son's makeup lasted a long time, my younger one's did not.  Sadly, we were there on a day that it POURED all day long, and DS4 just could not seem to stay dry... so that's not a fair test, IMO.


----------



## jennifur25

We had no problem with our makeup coming off, but it was raining during our makeovers so we left the park shortly after getting them and then came back later that night.  I brought some makeup remover wipes and had a hard time getting the makeup off.  They were wearing "guy-liner" for a few days


----------



## t_catt11

jennifur25 said:


> We had no problem with our makeup coming off, but it was raining during our makeovers so we left the park shortly after getting them and then came back later that night.  I brought some makeup remover wipes and had a hard time getting the makeup off.  They were wearing "guy-liner" for a few days



lol @ guy-liner... yeah, we had that.  Both boys did the cursed pirate (skeleton look), and those black rings around the eyes did. not. come. off.


----------



## DisneyGuess

On average, how long do the appts usually take?
If I switched to appts @ 9am, would a 10am ADR be cutting it too close?


----------



## t_catt11

DisneyGuess said:


> On average, how long do the appts usually take?
> If I switched to appts @ 9am, would a 10am ADR be cutting it too close?



That would be cutting it very close.  I would expect to kill an hour there without a problem.


----------



## DisneyGuess

t_catt11 said:


> That would be cutting it very close.  I would expect to kill an hour there without a problem.



Thanks! Trying to decide *if* I switch to TPL before we eat at CRT, what a good time for that ADR to be.


----------



## snowcupid

My dd did this in Oct of 2010. It was so much fun for her and it was so detailed. In all it took about an hour to do, she got the pretty makeup and still has her bandana and patch. We also purchased a 5x7 and the other pictures were posted to our photopass. She was 10 when we went last time and I thought she would think she was too old for it, but she loved it. We were also walk-ins and did not have reservations. They had no problem with it at the time. I don't know if it is still the same though because it has been so long.


----------



## DisneyGuess

Last question for me, I swear, lol!  

I've decided to do the Mermaid package for myself instead of the Empress one. I'm one of those women who always has makeup on. Is it ok if I wear foundation at least?  & do they do the eyeliner &/or mascara or should I plan to do those myself & they just do the eyeshadows?


----------



## Berlioz70

You can certainly wear foundation; eyeliner is applied in the process, but no mascara.


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

jm106 said:


> I had a moment of weakness and decided to book PL after all. I wasnt going to since its just so hot that no one will want a bandana on for long and wont make up rub off? I have heard mixed about the make up sweating off. Has anyone had trouble with it not lasting? We go in Aug so lots of heat, sweat and pool.
> Should I bring some sort of pirate costume? Or Shirts? Any suggestions for boys?



I love the makeover, but hate the bandana!!  I've used the bandana from the makeover and wrapped it around a headband, and wore it that way. I'll take a pic later and post it!


----------



## DisneyGuess

Berlioz70 said:


> You can certainly wear foundation; eyeliner is applied in the process, but no mascara.



Perfect! Thank you. I'll plan to just wear my foundation & mascara beforehand. Then they can do the rest.


----------



## mommyof3princess27

I booked the PL for my 3 DD's!


----------



## ruby76

Making our first trip to Disney World this fall!

Long story short, DD has a BBB appt on our first MK day.  I asked DS if he wanted to do PL but he said he would only do it if my husband does it to. My husband says he'll do it if I do and now DD also wants to do it! So for our second day at MK we now have PL appts for all four of us!

My understanding is that the PL "special room" photos are $14.95 for the first print and must be purchased to get that photo and any additional photos added to photopass account. I'm also thinking this is per person? Am I correct?

I'm trying to decide if the photopass + prepay would be worth the extra money spent. One the first post in this thread it states one 5x7 photo would be provided with photopass +. My question is... there are four of us doing the pirates league package. Does the photopass + print apply to only one of the packages or does it cover each person in my family that is getting a PL makeover? I really don't care to have an individual photo of my husband or myself but I would like to have some photos of both of the kids together and individually and possibly a family shot.

If anyone knows and can explain how this will work, I'd really appreciate it! I asked the CM on the phone today while I made the reservations and while she tried really hard to answer my questions she couldn't even confirm that the PL photos would be included with the photopass +. I went to facebook for that info!

Rebecca


----------



## DisneyBabies

ruby76 said:


> Making our first trip to Disney World this fall!
> 
> Long story short, DD has a BBB appt on our first MK day.  I asked DS if he wanted to do PL but he said he would only do it if my husband does it to. My husband says he'll do it if I do and now DD also wants to do it! So for our second day at MK we now have PL appts for all four of us!
> 
> My understanding is that the PL "special room" photos are $14.95 for the first print and must be purchased to get that photo and any additional photos added to photopass account. Yes. I'm also thinking this is per person? No. Per photo package; although I think there is a discount for additional packages. Am I correct?
> 
> I'm trying to decide if the photopass + prepay would be worth the extra money spent. One the first post in this thread it states one 5x7 photo package would be provided with photopass +. My question is... there are four of us doing the pirates league package. Does the photopass + print apply to only one of the packages or does it cover each person in my family that is getting a PL makeover? Yes, the photopass+ only applies to one photo package. I really don't care to have an individual photo of my husband or myself but I would like to have some photos of both of the kids together and individually and possibly a family shot. You can get a group shot to be used for the photo package and then individual shots to be added to the photopass.
> 
> If anyone knows and can explain how this will work, I'd really appreciate it! I asked the CM on the phone today while I made the reservations and while she tried really hard to answer my questions she couldn't even confirm that the PL photos would be included with the photopass +. I went to facebook for that info! Yes, the phone CM's miss quite a bit of info sometimes.
> 
> Rebecca



Some of the others can correct me if I'm wrong, but my DH and I plan on getting the photopass+ and when we get our package photo, we are going to get one with all four of us and extra photos of us individually or in two's will go on our photopass card. If both the kids decide they want a copy of the photo package (and we anticipate that they will), we will buy another set separately.

Does that make sense?


----------



## smitch425

DisneyBabies said:


> Some of the others can correct me if I'm wrong, but my DH and I plan on getting the photopass+ and when we get our package photo, we are going to get one with all four of us and extra photos of us individually or in two's will go on our photopass card. If both the kids decide they want a copy of the photo package (and we anticipate that they will), we will buy another set separately.
> 
> Does that make sense?



I thought I read somewhere in this thread that the room for the Photopass pic was very small and had special lighting, and that they couldn't even guarantee that having TWO people in the photo would turn out well. Not sure they'd even attempt a pic with four people.


----------



## aladams2

smitch425 said:


> I thought I read somewhere in this thread that the room for the Photopass pic was very small and had special lighting, and that they couldn't even guarantee that having TWO people in the photo would turn out well. Not sure they'd even attempt a pic with four people.



Correct.  Last week when my 2 DD's did PL they would not take a picture with two of them together b/c of the lighting.


----------



## DisneyBabies

smitch425 said:


> I thought I read somewhere in this thread that the room for the Photopass pic was very small and had special lighting, and that they couldn't even guarantee that having TWO people in the photo would turn out well. Not sure they'd even attempt a pic with four people.



Well, that's a bummer. I guess we'll just have to hope pics with two people come out ok. I've seen a couple on this thread that look pretty good.


----------



## jess1662

jm106 said:


> I had a moment of weakness and decided to book PL after all. I wasnt going to since its just so hot that no one will want a bandana on for long and wont make up rub off? I have heard mixed about the make up sweating off. Has anyone had trouble with it not lasting? We go in Aug so lots of heat, sweat and pool.
> Should I bring some sort of pirate costume? Or Shirts? Any suggestions for boys?




We did it is September when it was super hot and humid and had no trouble with it rubbing off (as opposed to the face paint at Hollywood Studios which started rubbing off almost immediately).


----------



## jm106

jess1662 said:


> We did it is September when it was super hot and humid and had no trouble with it rubbing off (as opposed to the face paint at Hollywood Studios which started rubbing off almost immediately).


Thank you for the reply, thats good to know. It should be a fun surprise for them.


----------



## mekay1012

I just purchased the photopass plus. My dd and nephew are both going yo pirate league. With photopass +, will I get 2 pictures (one of each kid)?

Also, we've only got one mk day. Our appointments are at 2:30. I wanted to make sure we had plenty of time to get stuff done in the morning. Will this time be alright?


----------



## DisneyBabies

mekay1012 said:


> I just purchased the photopass plus. My dd and nephew are both going yo pirate league. With photopass +, will I get 2 pictures (one of each kid)?
> 
> Also, we've only got one mk day. Our appointments are at 2:30. I wanted to make sure we had plenty of time to get stuff done in the morning. Will this time be alright?



From what I understand, you will get one photopackage.


----------



## t_catt11

mekay1012 said:


> I just purchased the photopass plus. My dd and nephew are both going yo pirate league. With photopass +, will I get 2 pictures (one of each kid)?
> 
> Also, we've only got one mk day. Our appointments are at 2:30. I wanted to make sure we had plenty of time to get stuff done in the morning. Will this time be alright?



I love the Pirates League, but I don't know that I would do it if you only had one day in MK.  Expect to spend a full hour there if all is running on schedule.  

It's a good time of day to do it, as the lines will be long anyway... you have to decide if this is a big enough priority to do TPL as opposed to rides or whatnot.


----------



## mekay1012

Its one of the things my dd is most excited about doing.  We do have park hoppers so I'm hoping that we may be able to get to mk some evenings to ride some rides that will help our one full day not be so busy.  



t_catt11 said:


> I love the Pirates League, but I don't know that I would do it if you only had one day in MK.  Expect to spend a full hour there if all is running on schedule.
> 
> It's a good time of day to do it, as the lines will be long anyway... you have to decide if this is a big enough priority to do TPL as opposed to rides or whatnot.


----------



## Jdisney0109

Hi,  I have booked dd in for the empress package, but think she would prefer more of a pirate look with face paint rather than just make up - can she have the eye patch painted etc, but in more girly colours, or is it just the make up she can have?


----------



## pineview01

aladams2 said:


> Correct.  Last week when my 2 DD's did PL they would not take a picture with two of them together b/c of the lighting.



That is very strang.  No problem for my two grandsons.  I didn't even ask to have them togeather, they did it.  After, they saw I had the photo pass+ and offered to do them seperate.  I should have took them up on it.  Also, I was sitting in the room during the photo and thought I read here you couldn't go in.  Oh well this is just my experience.


----------



## pineview01

DisneyBabies said:


> From what I understand, you will get one photopackage.



I had the photo+ and got two packages.  You pay for two pirates you get two photo packages.


----------



## DisneyBabies

pineview01 said:


> I had the photo+ and got two packages.  You pay for two pirates you get two photo packages.



Thank you so much for letting us know that! I've seen the question repeatedly and no one (including photopass themselves) has given an answer, so I've stayed on the side of caution and said just one photopackage. If I see anyone else ask, I'll be sure to let them know your experience.


----------



## amyecpa

jm106 said:


> I had a moment of weakness and decided to book PL after all. I wasnt going to since its just so hot that no one will want a bandana on for long and wont make up rub off? I have heard mixed about the make up sweating off. Has anyone had trouble with it not lasting? We go in Aug so lots of heat, sweat and pool.
> Should I bring some sort of pirate costume? Or Shirts? Any suggestions for boys?



Not only did my sons' make-up not wear off.  All our photopass pics for the week look like they are wearing eyeliner.  

And yes, bring your own costume.  They have changing rooms.  I'd find the coolest possible because they'll head out in the heat for the parage and tutorial.


----------



## jm106

amyecpa said:


> Not only did my sons' make-up not wear off.  All our photopass pics for the week look like they are wearing eyeliner.
> 
> And yes, bring your own costume.  They have changing rooms.  I'd find the coolest possible because they'll head out in the heat for the parage and tutorial.



I will, thanks. Thinking just pirate vests and Mickey pirate shirts I'm going to make though. Not sure beyond that what would be light weight


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

jm106 said:


> I had a moment of weakness and decided to book PL after all. I wasnt going to since its just so hot that no one will want a bandana on for long and wont make up rub off? I have heard mixed about the make up sweating off. Has anyone had trouble with it not lasting? We go in Aug so lots of heat, sweat and pool.
> Should I bring some sort of pirate costume? Or Shirts? Any suggestions for boys?



This pic is from my own "Pirate Makeover" for our Disney Cruise...I had a bling tattoo saved from our PL makeover, and I blinged up the bandana outlined some of the skulls with a glitter-glue pen, and wrapped it around a head band.  I wore a billowy white top with a chain belt, skull earrings, and black capris.


----------



## Berlioz70

I love that blinged bandana!


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

Berlioz70 said:


> I love that blinged bandana!



Thanks, I just don't like the feel of the bandana tied to my head!


----------



## pineview01

DisneyBabies said:


> Thank you so much for letting us know that! I've seen the question repeatedly and no one (including photopass themselves) has given an answer, so I've stayed on the side of caution and said just one photopackage. If I see anyone else ask, I'll be sure to let them know your experience.



Your welcome!  I asked her as I figured you are intitled to one per pay and I was right.  If I had it to do over, I would have asked for shots togeather and than the two seperate and got each their own shot.  All posses where uploaded so I could have printed my own.  She just took them togeather off the bat as she was trying to save me money if I was buying out of pocket I could have both in the one package.  Hindsight.  I hope this helps someone...at least until they change things


----------



## DisneyGuess

Didn't see this on here, but if it's a repost, I'm sorry! 

I was on disneystore.com, looking thru the boy's costume collections, & they now have a Jake costume available. It's $34.50 & comes with the pants, top, boots that go over their shoes, & the hair/bandana.  
They have the talking Jake sword as well for $12.50.


----------



## jm106

Scrappy_Tink said:


> This pic is from my own "Pirate Makeover" for our Disney Cruise...I had a bling tattoo saved from our PL makeover, and I blinged up the bandana outlined some of the skulls with a glitter-glue pen, and wrapped it around a head band.  I wore a billowy white top with a chain belt, skull earrings, and black capris.


Oh, Arg... lol but its not for me, its for my children but thanks! It August so with the heat, I planned to make them a costume that hopefully wont be terrible hot(or hotter then it already will be.)


----------



## Berlioz70

Great news about the Jake costume, here's a link for those looking for it. I do not know what the future holds in terms of TPL getting the costume.

Jake and the Never Land Pirates Jake Costume for Boys


----------



## pineview01

Berlioz70 said:


> Great news about the Jake costume, here's a link for those looking for it. I do not know what the future holds in terms of TPL getting the costume.



Of course they do.  Now that we don't need it as we did the PL in May.  Good news for all of you going.


----------



## bababear_50

Just wondering if the Mermaid package is extended Past July?
Thanks 
Hugs Mel


----------



## Berlioz70

The mermaid package is permanent!


----------



## fae

Last week, both my 8 year old sister and I (I'm 20) got the mermaid package. The pirates who made us up were very sweet and the mermaid design is very, very pretty. So long as you don't rub at your eyes, the make-up does not smudge. Mine lasted from 10:30AM to 11PM with barely a smudge. It was very fun and I would definitely do it again.


----------



## bababear_50

Berlioz70 said:


> The mermaid package is permanent!




Thank-You 
I promised myself I wasn't going to go overboard with tooo much stuff for my grand daughter this trip but I really think she would enjoy this.
My booking window opens tomorrow so i think I will book it.



fae said:


> Last week, both my 8 year old sister and I (I'm 20) got the mermaid package. The pirates who made us up were very sweet and the mermaid design is very, very pretty. So long as you don't rub at your eyes, the make-up does not smudge. Mine lasted from 10:30AM to 11PM with barely a smudge. It was very fun and I would definitely do it again.



My grand-daughter will be 8 years old so I'm kinda thinking the mermaid package would be nice but wondering about the Empress package also.
Can I ask did you wear anything special-like a costume with the mermaid package?
Last year i spent alot of money on a princess gown for 1 hour use and am hoping to not have to spend a fortune.

Hugs Mel


----------



## jonimce

I too am worried about the heat in Aug. I started all the costumes today. Most of the 3 pirates and 1 princess are cut out. Start sewing them tomorrow. Do they still sell those little fans? I could give them each one.


----------



## smitch425

bababear_50 said:


> Thank-You
> I promised myself I wasn't going to go overboard with tooo much stuff for my grand daughter this trip but I really think she would enjoy this.
> My booking window opens tomorrow so i think I will book it.
> 
> 
> 
> My grand-daughter will be 8 years old so I'm kinda thinking the mermaid package would be nice but wondering about the Empress package also.
> Can I ask did you wear anything special-like a costume with the mermaid package?
> Last year i spent alot of money on a princess gown for 1 hour use and am hoping to not have to spend a fortune.
> 
> Hugs Mel


I will be surprising my DD9 with the mermaid package in October and she will wear this dress...

http://www.sears.com/byer-girls-tie...077VA47287001P?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1


----------



## missmary

For what it's worth, I did the pirates league with my 3 children last September. It was a wonderful experience and when we went to the secret room, I kindly asked if they could take pictures of the kids alone, the girls together and all 3 together. I mentioned that I would be buying all of the photos. The photographer was very nice and positioned the kids so the lighting worked pretty well in all the shots. Maybe it was because I bought them all that they took the photos. Maybe I got a generous photographer. Who knows? But I love all the pictures and am glad I got to have my kids together.

I'm away from home right now, but when I get a chance I will try to post the pics so you guys can see how the lighting works with 1, 2 and 3.


----------



## triciari

missmary said:
			
		

> For what it's worth, I did the pirates league with my 3 children last September. It was a wonderful experience and when we went to the secret room, I kindly asked if they could take pictures of the kids alone, the girls together and all 3 together. I mentioned that I would be buying all of the photos. The photographer was very nice and positioned the kids so the lighting worked pretty well in all the shots. Maybe it was because I bought them all that they took the photos. Maybe I got a generous photographer. Who knows? But I love all the pictures and am glad I got to have my kids together.
> 
> I'm away from home right now, but when I get a chance I will try to post the pics so you guys can see how the lighting works with 1, 2 and 3.



That's great advice.  A little kindness and respect with a request often goes a long way.  I have three going in October, so I'll ask, too.  Thanks.


----------



## bababear_50

smitch425 said:


> I will be surprising my DD9 with the mermaid package in October and she will wear this dress...
> 
> http://www.sears.com/byer-girls-tie...077VA47287001P?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1



Wow it is beautiful,thank-you for sharing it with me. I think the color is just perfect. Great idea. 

I do a bit of DISigning here on the DIS
Here is a blank Pirate's League girls invite I made ,let me know if you'd  like it personalized for your daughter.
Hugs Mel





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bookmama

Just came back and both my niece and nephew enjoyed themselves.  The pirates were very comforting and funny especially to my 2 kids with Autism. Wellster was Jake. When they finish they say: "Yo ho, we've found Jake!"





Sugah Mama was a mermaid. They did a real good job on her face. Cast Members kept asking if she was going to eat the sailors.


----------



## bababear_50

bookmama said:


> Just came back and both my niece and nephew enjoyed themselves.  The pirates were very comforting and funny especially to my 2 kids with Autism. Wellster was Jake. When they finish they say: "Yo ho, we've found Jake!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sugah Mama was a mermaid. They did a real good job on her face. Cast Members kept asking if she was going to eat the sailors.



Wow those are great pictures. 
I Just booked the mermaid package for my grand daughter today and I appreciate seeing how great your little one's makeover turned out.
Disney Cm's are great with when working with kids that have autism.
Hugs Mel


----------



## mistydoodles

I booked three times at the Pirate League for our upcoming trip. The girls want to do the mermaid makeover. When I called to make the reservation I wasn't asked which package I wanted to book. Does this matter?


----------



## Marshay

bababear_50 said:


> Wow it is beautiful,thank-you for sharing it with me. I think the color is just perfect. Great idea.
> 
> I do a bit of DISigning here on the DIS
> Here is a blank Pirate's League girls invite I made ,let me know if you'd  like it personalized for your daughter.
> Hugs Mel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Love this!  Sending you a request, too!


----------



## bookmama

mistydoodles said:


> I booked three times at the Pirate League for our upcoming trip. The girls want to do the mermaid makeover. When I called to make the reservation I wasn't asked which package I wanted to book. Does this matter?



No, when I first booked the Pirates League, Sugah Mama was booked for the Empress package.  When we got there the CMs asked what would she like and she, of course, picked the Mermaid.


----------



## bookmama

Wow those are great pictures. 
I Just booked the mermaid package for my grand daughter today and I appreciate seeing how great your little one's makeover turned out.
Disney Cm's are great with when working with kids that have autism.
Hugs Mel
__________

thank you. I'm slowly getting up to this point in my TR.


----------



## t_catt11

mistydoodles said:


> I booked three times at the Pirate League for our upcoming trip. The girls want to do the mermaid makeover. When I called to make the reservation I wasn't asked which package I wanted to book. Does this matter?



Nope, it doesn't matter at all.  Right now, all you have booked it your slot - they expect that kids will make up their minds the day of the event.


----------



## mistydoodles

bookmama said:
			
		

> No, when I first booked the Pirates League, Sugah Mama was booked for the Empress package.  When we got there the CMs asked what would she like and she, of course, picked the Mermaid.



Great. Thank you so much. I told all three girls they had the mermaid makeover but I started to worry. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Gorechick

Nice pics!  This is the outfit I ended putting together for my DD for Pirate's League.  I didn't iron on the patch to the shirt yet. The skirt is a Monster High skirt and I ordered the pink pirate mouse ears from DS.com.


----------



## ruby76

Gorechick said:


> Nice pics!  This is the outfit I ended putting together for my DD for Pirate's League.  I didn't iron on the patch to the shirt yet. The skirt is a Monster High skirt and I ordered the pink pirate mouse ears from DS.com.



Love it! May I ask you where you found the patch? I bought my daughter a similar monster high skirt at walmart for $12.97.

I picked up a plain black fitted tee but have yet to find a patch I like. We removed the monster high patch off the skirt but I don't really care for that patch. We want something more pirate looking.

Rebecca


----------



## ruby76

This is the skirt we got!

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Monster-H...cSTu4*0&sourceid=19096717750997245351&veh=aff


----------



## jm106

I would love to see some of the boys pirate costumes/outfits that your kids have worn. I need to get fabric to make vests but PL is a surprise so its hard with my boys always with me.


----------



## Gorechick

ruby76 said:


> Love it! May I ask you where you found the patch? I bought my daughter a similar monster high skirt at walmart for $12.97.
> 
> I picked up a plain black fitted tee but have yet to find a patch I like. We removed the monster high patch off the skirt but I don't really care for that patch. We want something more pirate looking.
> 
> Rebecca



I found the patch on clearance at Joann Fabrics.  I saw some nice crystal skull and crossbones at Michael's. 


My son was Jack Sparrow for Halloween last year so he will wear his shirt (minus the sleeves, I'm going to make it sleeveless) and a pair of brown shorts.


----------



## countryblonde314

Me and my sister are goin to pirates league when we go in september. We are getting the empress package done, what can I wear when I go makeup wise, like foundation or eyeliner or mascara? Also they said bring your comb and brush, do they do the hair with the empress package or is it ok that we dont bring that stuff??


----------



## marleesmommy

So can anyone tell me about their experience as an adult doing PL? I booked it for my DH just for fun because he loves pirates but im hoping he won't feel akward it its all kids doing it.


----------



## latexscooter

Gorechick said:
			
		

> Nice pics!  This is the outfit I ended putting together for my DD for Pirate's League.  I didn't iron on the patch to the shirt yet. The skirt is a Monster High skirt and I ordered the pink pirate mouse ears from DS.com.



What a terrific idea! My DD has been talking about Pirates League but it hasn't appealed to her as much because it's lacking the cool costume. I think I'll follow your lead and create something fun like this for her too. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## snowangel72

Oh my gosh it is SO FUN FOR ADULTS!!!! I am doing it next Friday. I CANNOT WAIT!!!! YOur DH will LOVE it!!!!


----------



## fae

marleesmommy said:


> So can anyone tell me about their experience as an adult doing PL? I booked it for my DH just for fun because he loves pirates but im hoping he won't feel akward it its all kids doing it.



When I got my package done, I was one of two adults being made-up. It was very fun and my pirate was great to talk to. I didn't feel awkward at all, to be honest. To me it was one of those situations that would only be awkward if you made it awkward.


----------



## fae

bababear_50 said:


> Thank-You
> I promised myself I wasn't going to go overboard with tooo much stuff for my grand daughter this trip but I really think she would enjoy this.
> My booking window opens tomorrow so i think I will book it.
> 
> 
> 
> My grand-daughter will be 8 years old so I'm kinda thinking the mermaid package would be nice but wondering about the Empress package also.
> Can I ask did you wear anything special-like a costume with the mermaid package?
> Last year i spent alot of money on a princess gown for 1 hour use and am hoping to not have to spend a fortune.
> 
> Hugs Mel




They do sell a tutu-like, green and blue skirt for girls getting the mermaid package, but they do not sell a whole costume. Personally, I wore a navy and sky blue romper and my sister wore teal shorts with a white t-shirt. They give you a teal/seaform and gold sash to wear.


----------



## poppypetal

Does anyone know what time they take appointments till on the day of the halloween party?  I just tried phoning them, but after 10 mins, still no answer, so I'll have to try again later.


----------



## pilferk

marleesmommy said:


> So can anyone tell me about their experience as an adult doing PL? I booked it for my DH just for fun because he loves pirates but im hoping he won't feel akward it its all kids doing it.



My son and I did it last October (pre-MNSSHP) and I had a blast.  At least as good a time as he did!


----------



## pilferk

poppypetal said:


> Does anyone know what time they take appointments till on the day of the halloween party?  I just tried phoning them, but after 10 mins, still no answer, so I'll have to try again later.



Last year, it didn't seem like they "extended" their normal day on party nights.  We had kept watch, leading up to our trip, because we had 1:30 PM appointments at PL and the girls had 4:00 PM appointments at BBB.  We were hoping to move our appointments a bit later...but they never extended their hours.

They HAD extended them in previous years, though...so not sure if they will this year, or not.  In previous years the "extended hours" were announced some time in August, I think.


----------



## smitch425

pilferk said:


> Last year, it didn't seem like they "extended" their normal day on party nights.  We had kept watch, leading up to our trip, because we had 1:30 PM appointments at PL and the girls had 4:00 PM appointments at BBB.  We were hoping to move our appointments a bit later...but they never extended their hours.
> 
> They HAD extended them in previous years, though...so not sure if they will this year, or not.  In previous years the "extended hours" were announced some time in August, I think.



I remember reading a thread posted the other day about having appts at 4:50 on a party night for this year. It was a thread about eating prior to the party. I will se if I can track it down and come back with the link...


----------



## pilferk

smitch425 said:


> I remember reading a thread posted the other day about having appts at 4:50 on a party night for this year. It was a thread about eating prior to the party. I will se if I can track it down and come back with the link...



I hope so.

I know (because I heard it) there was some grumbling about the lack of later appointments on party night, last year.  

It was also discussed around here (maybe in this thread, or an earlier incarnation of it).


----------



## smitch425

pilferk said:


> I hope so.
> 
> I know (because I heard it) there was some grumbling about the lack of later appointments on party night, last year.
> 
> It was also discussed around here (maybe in this thread, or an earlier incarnation of it).



Finally found it...

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2966826


----------



## pilferk

smitch425 said:


> Finally found it...
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2966826



Here's the discussion from last year:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=42126226#post42126226

Looks like they're running later this year, from your post, above.


----------



## poppypetal

I phoned and they actually have appointments till 7 the day of the parties.
I was just able to book 2 chairs for 5pm 

Now need to find some decent pirate girl costumes for them to be good to go


----------



## smitch425

poppypetal said:


> I phoned and they actually have appointments till 7 the day of the parties.
> I was just able to book 2 chairs for 5pm
> 
> Now need to find some decent pirate girl costumes for them to be good to go



Thanks for sharing that info!


----------



## snowangel72

The CM told me yesterday that there is a new scary mermaid face coming out at Halloween. How fun!


----------



## smitch425

snowangel72 said:


> The CM told me yesterday that there is a new scary mermaid face coming out at Halloween. How fun!



Really!?! Hmmm...I secretly bought DD a dress for the mermaid package and it is tucked away in my closet. Hanging with it is a set of fangs because I wasn't sure if she would want to play it up as a nice mermaid or a PoTC mermaid. I hope they release the pics of this new one in time for me to decide if I should get a different dress. Hmmm...


----------



## snowangel72

countryblonde314 said:


> Me and my sister are goin to pirates league when we go in september. We are getting the empress package done, what can I wear when I go makeup wise, like foundation or eyeliner or mascara? Also they said bring your comb and brush, do they do the hair with the empress package or is it ok that we dont bring that stuff??



You just wear your regular face makeup like foundation. They don't do anything like that, it's more like face paint than anything. You can wear your regular eye make up too. They put on eye liner and eye shadow. They often put the eye liner well outside the eye and and not even close to it, like a face painter would do. We didn't bring any comb or brush. We kept our hair as is. They throw the hankie on your head anyway.


----------



## Berlioz70

LOL - wrong thread!


----------



## poppypetal

Not sure if this is anywhere in the 70+ pages.  But are there any pictures of the girl costumes you can purchase at PL? and their prices?

I'm trying to find something cute for my girls to wear, scoured Etsy and buycostumes.com but not sure I"M finding anything I'm liking.

Also trying to find some accesories for DH & I to wear as grown up pirates to accompany our girls?  Any ideas


----------



## Berlioz70

Check the first post


----------



## poppypetal

Berlioz70 said:


> Check the first post



Probably would have been a good place to start  Thanks
Not really digging it, especially for the price.  Hmm, where to shop where to shop....


----------



## smitch425

Berlioz70, do you have any inside info on the new scary mermaid look coming for Halloween that is mentioned above?


----------



## Berlioz70

I do not... sorry! I do not know if the poster was talking about a DRC (phone) CM or one that works at the actual league.


----------



## jennymac75

Has anyone ever had a problem with the face paint used at Pirates League.  I'm in a difficult situation and don't know if I should cancel our appointment on 10/26.  

DS4 has had his face painted dozens of times and never had so much as a pimple.  This past Saturday he had his face painted at a local amusement park and by Monday his face was covered in a measles like rash.  It is horrific.  The rash was only on his face directly on the area that was painted.  Dr. confirmed it was either an allergic reaction or a bacterial infection stemming from tainted paint.  She was leaning towards bacterial infection because the rash did not begin until Monday.

I would hope Disney has higher standards and either cleans the brushes or changes the paint between children, but does anyone know for sure?  DS was really looking forward to this, but I would hate for him to go through this again.  He is really itchy and looks horrible.

Thoughts?


----------



## poppypetal

jennymac75 said:


> Has anyone ever had a problem with the face paint used at Pirates League.  I'm in a difficult situation and don't know if I should cancel our appointment on 10/26.
> 
> DS4 has had his face painted dozens of times and never had so much as a pimple.  This past Saturday he had his face painted at a local amusement park and by Monday his face was covered in a measles like rash.  It is horrific.  The rash was only on his face directly on the area that was painted.  Dr. confirmed it was either an allergic reaction or a bacterial infection stemming from tainted paint.  She was leaning towards bacterial infection because the rash did not begin until Monday.
> 
> I would hope Disney has higher standards and either cleans the brushes or changes the paint between children, but does anyone know for sure?  DS was really looking forward to this, but I would hate for him to go through this again.  He is really itchy and looks horrible.
> 
> Thoughts?



Wait till the rash is gone, buy a little bit of your own to test at home.  And try.. if he has another reaction he could just be sensitive to whatever was in the paint they used.  And the paint they used may not be the same as Disney.  Dont cancel yet, see if you can do your own test first.
I'd go with Bacterial as I know my niece just went through something similar and looked like she had measles as well.  Covered from head to foot.


----------



## Gorechick

Stop by PL on a day before your appt and ask them to do a patch test.  That way you can test if he has a reaction beforehand and see if they have any alternatives or cancel.


----------



## jennymac75

poppypetal said:


> Wait till the rash is gone, buy a little bit of your own to test at home.  And try.. if he has another reaction he could just be sensitive to whatever was in the paint they used.  And the paint they used may not be the same as Disney.  Dont cancel yet, see if you can do your own test first.
> I'd go with Bacterial as I know my niece just went through something similar and looked like she had measles as well.  Covered from head to foot.


Brilliant.  I knew someone would have an answer.  I called PL and found out the paint they use is called Ben Nye.  I'm going to order some and do a patch test prior to our trip.  Plus, they do sterilize with alcohol between children.

Should anyone else be in a similar situation, there is also an option to have the League done without make-up.  They still get dressed up and take the oath, just no make-up.

Poor kid was given the ok for pre school yesterday and he came home in tears.  The other children told him he had the chicken puffs


----------



## poppypetal

Glad u were able to get an answer from them, and your able to get some test makeup to try out.  Forgot you could do it without makeup if need be, that way he can still do the experience 

Hope he's feeling better


----------



## DisneyMomma81

jennymac75 said:


> Brilliant.  I knew someone would have an answer.  I called PL and found out the paint they use is called Ben Nye.  I'm going to order some and do a patch test prior to our trip.  Plus, they do sterilize with alcohol between children.
> 
> Should anyone else be in a similar situation, there is also an option to have the League done without make-up.  They still get dressed up and take the oath, just no make-up.
> 
> Poor kid was given the ok for pre school yesterday and he came home in tears.  The other children told him he had the chicken puffs



Ben Nye is very good quality, pricey too.  I hope all goes well for your DS.


----------



## arwood82

Woo Hoo!!! Just booked the Jake package for September 25 at 4:30. I have been trying for months to get an appointment for our MNSSHP night. I am so excited!!!


----------



## smitch425

arwood82 said:


> Woo Hoo!!! Just booked the Jake package for September 25 at 4:30. I have been trying for months to get an appointment for our MNSSHP night. I am so excited!!!



That's great! Congrats!


----------



## triciari

smitch425 said:
			
		

> That's great! Congrats!



Oops.  I thought last appointment was at 3.  I'm guessing it's different on MNSSHP nights?  What time does it end on those?


----------



## smitch425

triciari said:


> Oops.  I thought last appointment was at 3.  I'm guessing it's different on MNSSHP nights?  What time does it end on those?



They are open until 7pm on party nights.


----------



## Berlioz70

jennymac75 said:


> I would hope Disney has higher standards and either cleans the brushes or changes the paint between children, but does anyone know for sure?



Yes - I know for sure. Mermaid/Empress being the exception, no other brush touches two Guest faces. They use disposable brushes/sponges for each Guest. In the case of the female looks, brushes are washed with an alcoholic cleanser between Guests.

The paints themselves are also sanitized between each Guest and the pencils are resharpened for a fresh surface. The Pirate Masters will do ALL of this in front of you, feel free to ask if you have any questions.



jennymac75 said:


> Brilliant.  I knew someone would have an answer.  I called PL and found out the paint they use is called Ben Nye.



Product info is listed on the first post, including the type of Ben Nye product that is used.


----------



## smitch425

Berlioz70 said:


> Yes - I know for sure. *Mermaid/Empress being the exception, no other brush touches two Guest faces.* They use disposable brushes/sponges for each Guest. In the case of the female looks, brushes are washed with an alcoholic cleanser between Guests.
> 
> The paints themselves are also sanitized between each Guest and the pencils are resharpened for a fresh surface. The Pirate Masters will do ALL of this in front of you, feel free to ask if you have any questions.
> 
> 
> 
> Product info is listed on the first post, including the type of Ben Nye product that is used.



Why the difference with the mermaid/empress package? Just curious.


----------



## Berlioz70

smitch425 said:


> Why the difference with the mermaid/empress package? Just curious.



Mermaid/Empress use professional brushes due to the eye shadow application. There are no disposable brushes that have the same fullness needed to create the looks - we've tried (and it was horrible).


----------



## snowangel72

Berlioz70 said:


> I do not... sorry! I do not know if the poster was talking about a DRC (phone) CM or one that works at the actual league.



She told me while I was having my pirate makeover done.


----------



## TheRatPack

Finished my invitations for the kids....they are going to be so excited.  I made some invitations for them to join the crew, going to give it to them after breakfast that morning   Should be lots of fun. 

I can't wait to see what package each of them choose.....and I'm so glad it's cheaper than our BBB visit LOL


----------



## TheRatPack

I read the first post and had a couple of questions.  

1) We ordered the Photopass + and it says you get a 5x7 in that.  I want all their photos added to our Photopass + card though, so do I still have to purchase a photo?  And if I have to purchase the first one does the 14.95 include tax?  

2) I have 4 children doing this.  They were able to get 2 in at one time and then the other 2 are 10 minutes later.  So will DH and I be separated when we go in to the 'room'?  Just trying to figure out photos and such  since we only have 1 Photopass + card.


----------



## DisneyBabies

TheRatPack said:


> I read the first post and had a couple of questions.
> 
> 1) We ordered the Photopass + and it says you get a 5x7 in that.  I want all their photos added to our Photopass + card though, so do I still have to purchase a photo?  And if I have to purchase the first one does the 14.95 include tax?
> 
> 2) I have 4 children doing this.  They were able to get 2 in at one time and then the other 2 are 10 minutes later.  So will DH and I be separated when we go in to the 'room'?  Just trying to figure out photos and such  since we only have 1 Photopass + card.



I'll try to give you the simple explanation.

1- You get a photopackage for each person made over and any extra pictures that are taken can be added to your photopass+ (just like dining photos) with the code on the edge of the picture. I've heard of a couple of people that the photos were automatically uploaded and a couple who did it themselves the old way. You will not pay for any Pirate's League photos (unless you want duplicate photopackages of the same child).

2- I believe that you can ask to wait for the rest of your party before going into the secret room and the same would apply to the photo taking.


----------



## snowangel72

When we were there last week they did not put the photos on the photopass. They said NO it's not included. I am so sad because they did it last time.


----------



## smitch425

snowangel72 said:


> When we were there last week they did not put the photos on the photopass. They said NO it's not included. I am so sad because they did it last time.



It is not included on the regular Photopass unless you purchase the print. If you have the print, there should be a number on the photo that you can enter into your Photopass account. PL photos are only included with the Photopass+.


----------



## snowangel72

I bought the print. THANK YOU! I will check. Yippppeeeee

no number  Last year it was on a slip of paper


----------



## TheRatPack

Yea, we bought the Photopass PLUS so it said it was included on that.  I just didn't know if you had to still purchase a 5x7 to get the rest of the photos uploaded or if they uploaded them all.  Thanks for the explanation


----------



## snoopybabe

TheRatPack said:


> I read the first post and had a couple of questions.
> 
> 1) We ordered the Photopass + and it says you get a 5x7 in that.  I want all their photos added to our Photopass + card though, so do I still have to purchase a photo?  And if I have to purchase the first one does the 14.95 include tax?
> 
> 2) I have 4 children doing this.  They were able to get 2 in at one time and then the other 2 are 10 minutes later.  So will DH and I be separated when we go in to the 'room'?  Just trying to figure out photos and such  since we only have 1 Photopass + card.



We did Pirates 7/12 with Photopass + with 5 young adults. 

2. While they were scheduled 10 minutes apart with 2, 2, & 1 we were all able to go back at the same time including this DM DA & DU.  It was so much fun watching them be done up.  

1. Because I had Photopass + I got one copy printed out of their individual photosesion whichI shared with my DSIL.  They took all 5 of them into the room togehter.  At the front of the pirates league they said they weren't included but when I showed them my pass where you purchase the photos at the end of the session they said they were & we got them  Please just make sure you have your photopass + lanyard with you. You do need to stop at the photo place at the front of the park to get them added but its easy to do.  

Also if you go back for the parade later in the day They take lots more photos of them.  Have a great time


----------



## TheRatPack

Thank you....I'll make a note to make sure we go back for the parade.  And that I have to go to the front of the park to get the digital copies uploaded.....but they do give you a photo as well, correct?  That's awesome! 

I'm so glad we pre-ordered the Photopass +


----------



## Jillianv29

If u preorder the photo pass plus do they send it to you in the mail? Guess I should order in plenty of time for my trip??


----------



## Caseystigger

Jillianv29 said:
			
		

> If u preorder the photo pass plus do they send it to you in the mail? Guess I should order in plenty of time for my trip??



They send you a voucher to redeem at one of the Photopass places in the parks or DTD along with the Gallery CD and the coupon code for the free CD.


----------



## NHKristy76

TheRatPack said:


> Finished my invitations for the kids....they are going to be so excited.  I made some invitations for them to join the crew, going to give it to them after breakfast that morning   Should be lots of fun.
> 
> I can't wait to see what package each of them choose.....and I'm so glad it's cheaper than our BBB visit LOL



Any chance you'd like to share your invite? I plan on giving my nephews a card on Christmas with info on their Pirates League appointment but not sure what info to include! I'd love to see examples!


----------



## TheRatPack

NHKristy76 said:


> Any chance you'd like to share your invite? I plan on giving my nephews a card on Christmas with info on their Pirates League appointment but not sure what info to include! I'd love to see examples!



Sure.....I put a smudge over the text because I pretty much took that text from Disney's description of the Pirates League experience   I added a few words here and there but pretty much just copied what the site said, so the kiddos would know what they were going to experience and what was included...etc.






Here is a closer picture.  I used the editing software and smudged some of the text before posting it on here....but you can still get an idea of the card 










I heat embossed the skull on the front and used some 'dirty' parchment colored paper and a CTMH stamp set I have.   I had the 'beware' paper in my stash but I remember seeing some Pirate stacks at JoAnn's so I'm sure there are skulls and cross bones or pirate flags...etc.  I used my Cricut to cut out the front panels (one from the parchment paper, one from brown and one from glittery black).  Again, that is my CTMH Art cartridge for the Cricut.

The back I printed on the same parchment colored paper and then added cut outs (again using my Cricut and black glitter paper) of crows or skulls at the bottom.  I found the crows and skulls on the October 31 cartridge for Cricut.


----------



## 4orm

Sorry if it's been said a zillion times but I just can't find it: what time is the pirate parade?


----------



## Berlioz70

Check the first post 

Parade is at 4:10 and transitions into the 4:20 Pirate Tutorial, but in the past it did not occur on MNSSHP nights.


----------



## mom2princesses2

TheRatPack said:


> Sure.....I put a smudge over the text because I pretty much took that text from Disney's description of the Pirates League experience   I added a few words here and there but pretty much just copied what the site said, so the kiddos would know what they were going to experience and what was included...etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a closer picture.  I used the editing software and smudged some of the text before posting it on here....but you can still get an idea of the card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heat embossed the skull on the front and used some 'dirty' parchment colored paper and a CTMH stamp set I have.   I had the 'beware' paper in my stash but I remember seeing some Pirate stacks at JoAnn's so I'm sure there are skulls and cross bones or pirate flags...etc.  I used my Cricut to cut out the front panels (one from the parchment paper, one from brown and one from glittery black).  Again, that is my CTMH Art cartridge for the Cricut.
> 
> The back I printed on the same parchment colored paper and then added cut outs (again using my Cricut and black glitter paper) of crows or skulls at the bottom.  I found the crows and skulls on the October 31 cartridge for Cricut.



Very cool!!!


----------



## 4orm

Thank you Ber! And those invites are AWESOME theratpack!


----------



## TheRatPack

Thank you . Now I have to make some for the dessert party.  The kids are going to be so excited.


----------



## Koh1977

Is the PL open until 7 on ALL party nights or just October dates?  The CM didn't say anything about being open later when I called the other day regarding an early September party date.


----------



## Koh1977

Berlioz70 said:


> Check the first post
> 
> Parade is at 4:10 and transitions into the 4:20 Pirate Tutorial, but in the past it did not occur on MNSSHP nights.



No pirate parade on MNSSHP nights?  My son's going to be disappointed...


----------



## Koh1977

Do they have costumes for Jake makeovers?  If so, what sizes and how much?


----------



## jillmc40

I am trying to find a picture of the mermaid transformation...I checked page one and only saw the official picture, but I want a real life picture or someone to share the experience.  I didn't read every single page but I scanned and didn't see anything.  Forget the scary one...There is no way dd5 would go for that


----------



## Marshay

jillmc40 said:
			
		

> I am trying to find a picture of the mermaid transformation...I checked page one and only saw the official picture, but I want a real life picture or someone to share the experience.  I didn't read every single page but I scanned and didn't see anything.  Forget the scary one...There is no way dd5 would go for that



I'll be posting later today or next.  Just got to upload from camera.  I will tell you that the photos dont do it justice.  The Mermaid look is Fantastic!  Lots of details.  I had Nyna do it for my Dd7 and she was fabulous.  I highly recommend her.

We also came back for the parade and it so cute!  Then we stayed for Cap'n Jack and it was so neat with all the pirate and mermaid transformations.


----------



## Marshay

Jillmc -- here are some pics of the Mermaid Transformation.  I will be posting the entire event on my TR (see link in siggie) but it'll be Day 3 of the trip.

Makeup first being applied after nails were done and drying.





Scales being done. This was actually a mistake that I just so happened to catch on my camera.  The "scales" are supposed to lay flat on the skin and then you apply makeup to them. However, they got loose and popped up just as I took the picture.  But it's perfect to see how they apply them!





Face is nearly done.





Glitter added to face, lips have lip stick, you get a necklace and hair flower that both change color in the sun.  As you can see, from even just a little bit afar, the detail of the makeup is lost.  However, up close, you can see all the scales and details.





A closeup of the hair flower.  My daughter LOVED, LOVED, LOVED the necklace and flower.  We got the blue necklace and pink flower but others got the orange flower.


----------



## Marshay

And here are some pictures from the Pirate Parade and show.  I would HIGHLY recommend doing this. It was fun for both parents and the kids.

The kids march along holding a rope and are chanting all the way.  They start at the Pirate stage, go through the gift shop and then pose for pictures before going back to the stage to watch the show.





Here is a picture of all the little pirates and mermaids.  A PhotoPass photographer takes pictures of the parade and show, too.  (I just don't have those pics back yet).





There were only two Mermaids in the parade this day.  As you can see the Mermaid sash is light blue/green.





Once the show starts, Jack will pick kids from the audience.  For our show I think he picked 3 kids that had done the Pirates League and one kids that had not.  At the end nearly all the kids are invited up to the stage and will get a certificate.


----------



## Marshay

I forgot, you also get to take the leftover nail polish and makeup home.





ETA -- they actually don't use this makeup but a general makeup for all mermaids.  So you'll take this home unused.  The nail polish is what is left over, which is nice b/c you can do touchups when needed.


----------



## Marshay

Compared to the original official announcement for the Mermaid Transformation, my DD didn't have as much white makeup...I'm not sure if they changed it over the years or if Nyna just liked to use more of the blues and greens.  (See 1st post for photo with more white makeup).


----------



## poppypetal

Thanks for posting this.  Looks like she had a great time.  My daughters are so excited to do this.
One wants to order a mermaid costume ,and the other a Tinkerbell so hopefully it still all goes lol..

Do they only do one set of colors for the mermaid, or could we ask for one more with greens, for the tink costume, and one more blue for the mermaid?


----------



## Marshay

poppypetal said:


> Thanks for posting this.  Looks like she had a great time.  My daughters are so excited to do this.
> One wants to order a mermaid costume ,and the other a Tinkerbell so hopefully it still all goes lol..
> 
> Do they only do one set of colors for the mermaid, or could we ask for one more with greens, for the tink costume, and one more blue for the mermaid?



Your welcome!  It was a great experience. When I booked I wasn't exactly sure what to expect but was much pleased with the whole thing. Now they will try to "upsell" you while you are there (costumes, pirate toys, etc) and the single picture is like $16 but the place where they take the photo has all pirate gear and didn't seem really appropriate for the Mermaid, so I didn't get it.  Instead I found a PP outside to take some photos, too.

Although I don't know for sure, I'm sure you could just ask your Pirate CM to add more blues or greens.  The color palettes they work with also have red, brown, white, etc.  No one is there in a managerial role playing guard to make sure all the makeup is the same.

That said, I could see how Disney may want to keep it all "the same", so they may have to officially say no (but your CM may just happen to add the green a bit darker, ya know?)


----------



## Berlioz70

poppypetal said:


> Do they only do one set of colors for the mermaid, or could we ask for one more with greens, for the tink costume, and one more blue for the mermaid?



They do only allow the blues, it's a copyrighted look.

You will see other colors available on their palette, but those are for the Empress.

Be warned, Tinker Bell is the sworn enemy of the Pirates (they have her smashed in the wall in the back area that they can point out if you'd like). If your DD is strong and stands up to the pirates she'll be fine. But if she breaks down after a little teasing, then you may want to reevaluate dressing her up as Tink.

She will likely be called things like: Stinker Bell, Stinky Tinky among other things.


----------



## Marshay

Berlioz70 said:


> They do only allow the blues, it's a copyrighted look.
> 
> You will see other colors available on their palette, but those are for the Empress.
> 
> Be warned, Tinker Bell is the sworn enemy of the Pirates (they have her smashed in the wall in the back area that they can point out if you'd like). If your DD is strong and stands up to the pirates she'll be fine. But if she breaks down after a little teasing, then you may want to reevaluate dressing her up as Tink.
> 
> She will likely be called things like: Stinker Bell, Stinky Tinky among other things.



That's actually pretty funny!  I wish I knew about the smashed T-Bell!

Now my DD7 did have to say an oath not to harm or kill the pirates!!  I had warned her ahead of time that pirates and mermaids do not get along, based on the PoC movies (which she is too little to see).  So she had fun knowing that the pirates may be scared of her!


----------



## smitch425

Berlioz70, any idea if the would extend the scales for the mermaid just a bit lower? I am worried that DD's glasses will cover up a lot of the look. 

Does anyone have experience with kids with glasses doing PL?


----------



## jillmc40

I love all of these pictures, thank you so much!  I had bought my dd5 an Ariel costume a while ago at the Disney Store on clearance so I think this will look great!  It is a surprise, I hope she likes it


----------



## Gorechick

I already have PL booked and DD is probably getting Empress because it will match her costume better. Please tell me I shouldn't book another appt to get mermaid too


----------



## Marshay

Gorechick said:
			
		

> I already have PL booked and DD is probably getting Empress because it will match her costume better. Please tell me I shouldn't book another appt to get mermaid too



Save one for your next trip ;-)


----------



## hbr03

*Marshay*, your DD is beautiful! Thanks for sharing your pics.  We're signed up for PL, too, right before MNSSHP.  DD8 loves mermaids and can't wait to go.  Did they send the mesh used for the scales home with you, too?

Quick question on our res... Should I have received an email confirmation?  I do have the conf number from calling.  Thanks!


----------



## poppypetal

hbr03 said:


> *Marshay*, your DD is beautiful! Thanks for sharing your pics.  We're signed up for PL, too, right before MNSSHP.  DD8 loves mermaids and can't wait to go.  Did they send the mesh used for the scales home with you, too?
> 
> Quick question on our res... Should I have received an email confirmation?  I do have the conf number from calling.  Thanks!


I did not receive an email either... Just the code they gave me on the phone.


----------



## Marshay

hbr03 said:
			
		

> Marshay, your DD is beautiful! Thanks for sharing your pics.  We're signed up for PL, too, right before MNSSHP.  DD8 loves mermaids and can't wait to go.  Did they send the mesh used for the scales home with you, too?
> 
> Quick question on our res... Should I have received an email confirmation?  I do have the conf number from calling.  Thanks!



No email either, and no I did not get the mesh...nor did I ask for it...

Thanks -- she was super excited to do this and still plays with her necklace and flower barrette.


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

Quick Question... with the Empress Girl Pirate makeover, do you have to get the pink bandana... or can you get the red/black version?  Thanks!


----------



## mykidsrock76

I'm trying to plan our day at MK and I have a quick question. We're doing the PL on the day of MNSSHP. I read somewhere that they do not do the parade for PL on days of the party. Is that correct? I need to know whether or not to schedule that into our plan. Thanks!


----------



## smitch425

mykidsrock76 said:


> I'm trying to plan our day at MK and I have a quick question. We're doing the PL on the day of MNSSHP. I read somewhere that they do not do the parade for PL on days of the party. Is that correct? I need to know whether or not to schedule that into our plan. Thanks!



According to Berlioz70's post (2 pages ago), no parade on MNSSHP days.


----------



## Berlioz70

hbr03 said:


> Did they send the mesh used for the scales home with you, too?
> 
> Quick question on our res... Should I have received an email confirmation?



Scales are not sent home.

You will not receive an e-mail confirmation as it's not available to book on-line.



Mommy2Jameson said:


> Quick Question... with the Empress Girl Pirate makeover, do you have to get the pink bandana... or can you get the red/black version?  Thanks!



You can choose either.



mykidsrock76 said:


> I'm trying to plan our day at MK and I have a quick question. We're doing the PL on the day of MNSSHP. I read somewhere that they do not do the parade for PL on days of the party. Is that correct? I need to know whether or not to schedule that into our plan. Thanks!



They have not done the parade on past MNSSHP nights... the decision has not been made this year (but I expect it to be the same).

Additionally - got some news about the Halloween exclusive look (for the season, not just party nights). It'll be called the Sea Siren and will be a darker version of the mermaid, with a different scale pattern.


----------



## poppypetal

Do they only do the mermaid in one color pattern or could we request a differnt color?
I have one daughter in a mermaid costume and it will go perfectly with her outfit
My other daughter picked out a tinkerbell fairy and I'd like a greener scale put on... Unless this new package is the same price and not to scary, just to mix them upabit.. 
Any idea when we will see the new design?


----------



## Berlioz70

poppypetal said:


> Do they only do the mermaid in one color pattern or could we request a differnt color?
> I have one daughter in a mermaid costume and it will go perfectly with her outfit
> My other daughter picked out a tinkerbell fairy and I'd like a greener scale put on... Unless this new package is the same price and not to scary, just to mix them upabit..
> Any idea when we will see the new design?



See this post regarding colors and Tinker Bell: post #1298

I'm not sure when we'll see the new look, I'm told it looks like a cross between the cursed pirate and the mermaid.


----------



## poppypetal

Berlioz70 said:


> See this post regarding colors and Tinker Bell: post #1298
> 
> I'm not sure when we'll see the new look, I'm told it looks like a cross between the cursed pirate and the mermaid.



This is hilarious about Tink.. I'm not sure she will hold up well, she is only 3 - there could be alot of feisty come out of my little redhead  hopefully they keep it to a minimum if she wears the costume during make up


----------



## Marshay

Berlioz70 said:


> I'm not sure when we'll see the new look, I'm told it looks like a cross between the cursed pirate and the mermaid.



Oooh, this sounds interesting ... and perfect for upcoming Halloween parties.


----------



## jcjen519

snoopybabe said:


> We did Pirates 7/12 with Photopass + with 5 young adults.
> 
> 2. While they were scheduled 10 minutes apart with 2, 2, & 1 we were all able to go back at the same time including this DM DA & DU.  It was so much fun watching them be done up.
> 
> 1. Because I had Photopass + I got one copy printed out of their individual photosesion whichI shared with my DSIL.  They took all 5 of them into the room togehter.  At the front of the pirates league they said they weren't included but when I showed them my pass where you purchase the photos at the end of the session they said they were & we got them  Please just make sure you have your photopass + lanyard with you. You do need to stop at the photo place at the front of the park to get them added but its easy to do.
> 
> Also if you go back for the parade later in the day They take lots more photos of them.  Have a great time



I'm new to doing this photo pass thing.  Do I need to purchase something before I leave or just use the photopass card and then buy packages/pictures later  in order to put the pirate league pictures on there?  I am having trouble figuring this out on the site.

thanks for any help


----------



## DisneyBabies

jcjen519 said:


> I'm new to doing this photo pass thing.  Do I need to purchase something before I leave or just use the photopass card and then buy packages/pictures later  in order to put the pirate league pictures on there?  I am having trouble figuring this out on the site.
> 
> thanks for any help



Ok. The "regular" Photopass and the Photopass+ are two different things. Here is a simple breakdown:

"regular" Photopass: you go up to any photographer in the parks and ask them to take a picture; they will then give you a photopass card that you use with all the other photographers around the park. At the end of your vivit, all your photos will be associated with that card and you can look them up online and buy prints etc. If you want the PL photo package, you would have to buy that separately and once you get home you can upload the other photos using the photocode on the edge of the photo itself.

Photopass+: You pre-purchase this before you go on your trip or you can purchase it when you get there. This entitles you to a CD with ALL the photos that were taken by the photopass photographers, a gallery CD of stock disney photos, ride photos for specific rides, dining photo packages from specific dining locations, and PL photo packages for one price. You can use the CD to make prints at home or at a store of your choice. The extra PL photos can be uploaded to your card the same as the "regular" photopass.

Hope this helps!


----------



## TheRatPack

Photopass + PreOrder Offer $169.95

And here is a link that explains a bit about it, although looks like DisneyBabies covered it pretty well  Mousesavers  This is a great site to read about it as well: WDWInfo PhotoPass

And the PreOrder for the regular Photopass for 119.95 (plus tax and shipping, it will be 169.95 after your vacation): http://www.disneyphotopass.com/previsitoffer.aspx


----------



## A MK Family

I have booked this for the 10/31 to prep for our MNSSHP!! I booked before I knew it was open for MNSSHP, but my DDs are going for after 3pm.  I am so excited.  I wish I could do my 15mth old, it would be adorable, next time!  Now I just have to get them to decide between empress and mermaid...

If we wait to get costumes on our appointments for halloween what are the chances of them being sold out of the costumes?


----------



## Marshay

A MK Family said:


> I have booked this for the 10/31 to prep for our MNSSHP!! I booked before I knew it was open for MNSSHP, but my DDs are going for after 3pm.  I am so excited.  I wish I could do my 15mth old, it would be adorable, next time!  Now I just have to get them to decide between empress and mermaid...
> 
> If we wait to get costumes on our appointments for halloween what are the chances of them being sold out of the costumes?



Oooh I would not wait for your costume on that day (unless they allow you to pay in advance and hold it for you...but even then, I'd be worried).

I can see girls who may not have worn costumes to the park, wanting to now wear a costume after seeing everyone else in costume and buying one...or someone's costume gets ruined or tears or something and the parents buying a new costume for them.

I would definitely buy a costume either earlier in the week or bring one down with you, just to be sure that she gets to wear one.  

Good luck!


----------



## A MK Family

Marshay said:
			
		

> Oooh I would not wait for your costume on that day (unless they allow you to pay in advance and hold it for you...but even then, I'd be worried).
> 
> I can see girls who may not have worn costumes to the park, wanting to now wear a costume after seeing everyone else in costume and buying one...or someone's costume gets ruined or tears or something and the parents buying a new costume for them.
> 
> I would definitely buy a costume either earlier in the week or bring one down with you, just to be sure that she gets to wear one.
> 
> Good luck!



I was thinking the same, I just wasn't sure if the PL has a separate 'stock' of costumes that the may have but I think I will bring some just incase.  I just can't get them to decide mermaid or Empress!   I wish they had Izzy!


----------



## Berlioz70

Saw the Sea Siren... but have nothing to post.

It's a whitened face (not as white as the cursed) with black sunken eyes and dark scales off the eye brow to the hair line.


----------



## smitch425

Berlioz70 said:


> Saw the Sea Siren... but have nothing to post.
> 
> It's a whitened face (not as white as the cursed) with black sunken eyes and dark scales off the eye brow to the hair line.



Sounds kinda ugly.  Maybe when some pics come out it will look better than it sounds. I guess I'll be sticking with the dress I bought for the regular mermaid makeover. 

Thanks for the info as always, Berlioz70!


----------



## mekay1012

Has anyone had a dd choose to do one of the boy pirate faces?  I'm almost positive thats what my dd will choose.  That is, if I can keep her from seeing the mermaid makeover.


----------



## SLamott1973

Being the only female in a house of boys there's no way we're going near the BBB, so it's a Pirates life for me!  
April 2011 DS 5 and I joined Jacks crew it was amazing and worth all of our pieces of eight  DS tells everyone still that he's a member of Jacks crew! The CM were great and stayed in character the entire time. 
I had a blast, my teen DS 15 opted out but I could tell half way through our transfermation he wished he'd joined too, he pulled out his pirate mickey ears and wore them the rest of the day.
 I did not know there was going to be a special suprise from Jack on the way out, also still treasured! The attention we got from CM and other visitors for the rest of the day was fun too.
 It was a very special experience that didnt just last the day, it will last forever in our memories. DS and I still call eachother by our Pirate names.


----------



## TheRatPack

My kids still have no idea.....I'm so excited for them.  I'm sure my girls will pick a pirate over a mermaid, they aren't too mermaid'ish LOL


----------



## AllyElly

mekay1012 said:


> Has anyone had a dd choose to do one of the boy pirate faces?  I'm almost positive thats what my dd will choose.  That is, if I can keep her from seeing the mermaid makeover.



Yes!  In January my daughter did the skeleton pirate face.  She had previously done the empress, but she loved the skeleton much more.  People kept calling her a boy all day, but she didn't notice at all (she was 4).  We can't wait to go back and do it again - pirates league is a must do for us every trip!


----------



## fterie4u

Subscribing!!!


----------



## Radiorox

This is seriously so much fun for Adults and Kids.

My BFF, her kids and I joined Capt. Jack's crew last year and we still talk about it.   At the time, her DD6 and DS8 turned into an Empress and the Black Eyed Jack.  I did the Cursed Pirate and my friend did the Muti-Eyed Jack.  We had so much fun!!  The CMs are great in there and interacted with our whole "crew."  Afterwards we headed to PotC.  I recommend it for girls, boys, moms, dads and fairy godmothers too!  






Jackz


----------



## davidmolliesmum

we're taking our DS8 DD6 and nephew3 on wednesday! so ecited to see their little faces...
have only ever done BBB before and loved the 'photoshoot' afterwards, dont they do anything like this for the wee ones after thei 'makeover' ??  

would be nice to get a professional shot of the 3 kids together


----------



## smitch425

davidmolliesmum said:


> we're taking our DS8 DD6 and nephew3 on wednesday! so ecited to see their little faces...
> have only ever done BBB before and loved the 'photoshoot' afterwards, dont they do anything like this for the wee ones after thei 'makeover' ??
> 
> would be nice to get a professional shot of the 3 kids together



Each person will get a separate photo shoot. The room has very specific lighting and is set up for only one person to be photographed. Some people have had luck with getting a group done, but it is up to the CM's discretion. Have fun!


----------



## airforcemomof2

Subbing! My DD 13 is too old for BBB and was kinda sad. This will be perfect for her and her brothers!! LOVE DIS!!!


----------



## apetelo

Not sure if this is allowed or not, but I have reservations for Fri. 10/26th for (2) at 5:40 & 5:50 and think I'd like to reschedule for around same time on Thurs. 10/25.  Anybody interested?  
Thanks!


----------



## 4littleones

I need to cancel reservations for my 3 kids.  It is for 10/4 at the very end of the day around 6:50pm just before the MNSSHP.  If anyone would like to coordinate this let me know.


----------



## VroomVroomLightning

My nephew has reservations at Pirates League for our upcoming vacation!  We were wondering if the pictures they take afterwards are included in the regular Photopass package? Will we be able to put the pictures on our Photopass cd or do we have to buy them seperate?


----------



## melnbil

When we went May 2011, they were included on our photopass.


----------



## smitch425

VroomVroomLightning said:


> My nephew has reservations at Pirates League for our upcoming vacation!  We were wondering if the pictures they take afterwards are included in the regular Photopass package? Will we be able to put the pictures on our Photopass cd or do we have to buy them seperate?



They will only be placed on the regular Photopass if you purchase the print first. Once you purchase the hard copy, you will be able to have the entire photo session added to your card. PL photos are included in the price of the Photopass+ option, but not the regular Photopass.


----------



## serene56

melnbil said:


> When we went May 2011, they were included on our photopass.



that was before they came out with Photo Pass plus


----------



## VroomVroomLightning

smitch425 said:


> They will only be placed on the regular Photopass if you purchase the print first. Once you purchase the hard copy, you will be able to have the entire photo session added to your card. PL photos are included in the price of the Photopass+ option, but not the regular Photopass.



Thank you! How much are the prices typically for the pictures? Is there a package you can buy?


----------



## EEs*Mommy

Just curious if anyones son has ever done the mermaid? And how it was handled? DSs favorite color is blue glitter so of course he picked that when looking at it. I should have known that he would lol. He may change his mind when we get there but who knows. Anyway I called she said he could I just was curious how it was handled by the cast kwim?


----------



## smitch425

EEs*Mommy said:


> Just curious if anyones son has ever done the mermaid? And how it was handled? DSs favorite color is blue glitter so of course he picked that when looking at it. I should have known that he would lol. He may change his mind when we get there but who knows. Anyway I called she said he could I just was curious how it was handled by the cast kwim?



I have not heard of any boys doing the mermaid look. I'm sure they would do their best to make him comfortable though. I'm not sure you would want to pay that much money for eye shadow, though. The accessories are a flower hair clip and a flower necklace. Would he be interested in the Jake package? If it is just the blue that he likes, maybe he would enjoy getting his hair painted blue and sprinkled with shiny confetti at the Harmony Barber Shop instead??? Much cheaper option, especially since the mermaid accessories are geared toward girls.


----------



## EEs*Mommy

smitch425 said:


> I have not heard of any boys doing the mermaid look. I'm sure they would do their best to make him comfortable though. I'm not sure you would want to pay that much money for eye shadow, though. The accessories are a flower hair clip and a flower necklace. Would he be interested in the Jake package? If it is just the blue that he likes, maybe he would enjoy getting his hair painted blue and sprinkled with shiny confetti at the Harmony Barber Shop instead??? Much cheaper option, especially since the mermaid accessories are geared toward girls.


He will want the accessories.  I am fine with the price. The whole family is doing the pirates league together so he will be doing it too. He has seen the Jake package my other 4 year old boy picked it and he may decide the day of he wants to do that. I just was hoping someone had seen some interaction of CMs and boys who picked "girl" packages. I know that they do well with girls that pick "boy" packages but unfortunately more people have issue with boys who want girly things. The CM on the phone had no problem with it and said it would be fine but people are human and so are their reactions. I was just hoping someone here had seen an interaction similar to what ours will be and how it was handled so I can prepare myself and him


----------



## CaliKT

Personally I say go for it. I could see my younger son wanting to do something like that, and I would totally let him.


----------



## Berlioz70

First photo I have permission to post of the Sea Siren - this is from CM training, so it's not the official marketing photo.

It will be offered exclusivly for MNSSHP - I don't know if that means the whole season, or just party nights.

I do not know what items will be included...

so really, I got nothin except a picture.

I'll update the first post once I have more info


----------



## poppypetal

Thats awesome, maybe I can talk my girls into being each one being the different types of Memaids


----------



## mickeyinthehouse

My DS has an appt. for Oct. 9th in the morning.  My daughter is going to BBB that same morning and then we are eating lunch in the castle.  Wel my DS decided he wants to dress as Prince Charming to eat in the castle so I'm trying to move the Pirate League appt. to another day.  I keep calling to see if there are any cancellations, but no luck so far.  I'm looking for something on Oct. 7 or 8th.  Any thoughts?


----------



## smitch425

mickeyinthehouse said:


> My DS has an appt. for Oct. 9th in the morning.  My daughter is going to BBB that same morning and then we are eating lunch in the castle.  Wel my DS decided he wants to dress as Prince Charming to eat in the castle so I'm trying to move the Pirate League appt. to another day.  I keep calling to see if there are any cancellations, but no luck so far.  I'm looking for something on Oct. 7 or 8th.  Any thoughts?



The only advice I can give is to keep trying. Call several times a day. If he for sure is not going to want to do PL that day, then I would go ahead and cancel his current appt. At least that way someone else can get it. Good luck!


----------



## smitch425

Berlioz70 said:


> First photo I have permission to post of the Sea Siren - this is from CM training, so it's not the official marketing photo.
> 
> It will be offered exclusivly for MNSSHP - I don't know if that means the whole season, or just party nights.
> 
> I do not know what items will be included...
> 
> so really, I got nothin except a picture.
> 
> I'll update the first post once I have more info



Yikes! Thanks for the pic. I am certain DD will not go for this look over the other one. I once had an eye that looked just like that, except I was pitching and took a baseball to the face straight off of the bat.


----------



## Caseystigger

That's cool! I know my BFF is gonna go for that siren look!


----------



## TheRatPack

Can someone tell me if the tax is included in those prices on the first page?  I'm trying to get a gift card that will cover my 4 children, should I shoot for 150.00 or 200.00?  They are just getting the packages done, no costumes.  And we have the Photopass + so pictures are taken care of.  Thanks!


----------



## MM_Bound

About a year ago we took our 5 year old son to Pirates League at WDW, it was a great time.  While he was there he picked up a green jewel and the awesome CM told him he could keep it.  He carried it around all week then proceeded to loose it the last day we were there, many tears were shed.

I had thought it would be the end of the story but he has talked about it a lot since. He has the included photo in his room.  Anytime we discuss going back or talk about our trip it is the first thing he brings up. When he hears someone is going to Disney he tells them all about it and makes sure they promise to look for it.  Sadly it has not turned up.

So I am looking for any information about it and hopefully some of you may be able to help me.  Have you seen something like this at Pirates League, are these sold there, is it something I can get through merchandising? I have looked around, both locally and on the internet and not found a suitable replacement one yet (lots of bulk purchases but I don't really need a 100 or for that fact 1000 of them). Attached is the photo of if that he took shortly after receiving it. I really want to try an surprise him with a replacement, he would be so excited.

Also I mentioned i would post and try to find out some more information and he says: "If you are at Disney or going to Disney please look for it and if you happen to find it please send us a message and we will figure out a way to bring it back home"
Thanks in advance! 

TLR-son lost pirate league jewel, need help finding replacement.


----------



## smitch425

MM_Bound said:


> About a year ago we took our 5 year old son to Pirates League at WDW, it was a great time.  While he was there he picked up a green jewel and the awesome CM told him he could keep it.  He carried it around all week then proceeded to loose it the last day we were there, many tears were shed.
> 
> I had thought it would be the end of the story but he has talked about it a lot since. He has the included photo in his room.  Anytime we discuss going back or talk about our trip it is the first thing he brings up. When he hears someone is going to Disney he tells them all about it and makes sure they promise to look for it.  Sadly it has not turned up.
> 
> So I am looking for any information about it and hopefully some of you may be able to help me.  Have you seen something like this at Pirates League, are these sold there, is it something I can get through merchandising? I have looked around, both locally and on the internet and not found a suitable replacement one yet (lots of bulk purchases but I don't really need a 100 or for that fact 1000 of them). Attached is the photo of if that he took shortly after receiving it. I really want to try an surprise him with a replacement, he would be so excited.
> 
> Also I mentioned i would post and try to find out some more information and he says: "If you are at Disney or going to Disney please look for it and if you happen to find it please send us a message and we will figure out a way to bring it back home"
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> TLR-son lost pirate league jewel, need help finding replacement.



Is it just plastic or is it glass?

ETA: I just checked my DD's stash of plactic jewels and she has every shape of the green ones except for that one.   I think she got her bag of jewels at the shop by the Magic Carpets in MK. There are two different sizes of this shape. One is pretty small, so I am guessing this is the larger size. If I had one in that color, I would mail it to you, but I only have red, blue and pink. I'll be there next month and if I remember, I'll try to get you one.


----------



## MM_Bound

just plastic I think.  I actually didn't realize how attached he was to it until we got home. I never really looked at closely.


----------



## smitch425

MM_Bound said:


> just plastic I think.  I actually didn't realize how attached he was to it until we got home. I never really looked at closely.


Bumping  the thread to make sure you saw my edit up above.


----------



## Berlioz70

As smitch425 mentioned, the jewels given out are part of a bag Guests can purchase. There is a black velvet bag and then you fill it up with as many jewels as you can.

They sell them in the Leauge and the Pirates Bazaar as well as other shops around the parks/resorts.


----------



## MM_Bound

amazing, thanks. If I strike out between now and then, I will send you a PM in a few weeks and see if you can still help!


----------



## serene56

Berlioz70 said:


> I
> *Pirate Garb (costumes)*
> 
> 
> 
> Maiden Dress (hat included) - $50





could some one tell me what sized this maiden outfit come in


----------



## momtoamulan

My duaghter just found out about it and wants to go...just called, amd of course they are booked up on October 1st...sigh.


----------



## LuvsKonaCoffee

I found the jewel! It was in the pirate bazaar as berlioz70 mentioned. When we told the cast member at the counter the story, she let us have the jewel!!! Pm me your address, and I will send it to you ASAP!


----------



## smitch425

LuvsKonaCoffee said:


> I found the jewel! It was in the pirate bazaar as berlioz70 mentioned. When we told the cast member at the counter the story, she let us have the jewel!!! Pm me your address, and I will send it to you ASAP!



Yay! Now I can take the reminder out of my phone.


----------



## poppypetal

LuvsKonaCoffee said:


> I found the jewel! It was in the pirate bazaar as berlioz70 mentioned. When we told the cast member at the counter the story, she let us have the jewel!!! Pm me your address, and I will send it to you ASAP!


that was really sweet of you to look, and even more awesome of the CSR to help make this little boy happy


----------



## Berlioz70

serene56 said:


> could some one tell me what sized this maiden outfit come in



Off the top of my head I'm thing 6-12, but the larger sizes tend to be low or sold out.



LuvsKonaCoffee said:


> I found the jewel! It was in the pirate bazaar as berlioz70 mentioned. When we told the cast member at the counter the story, she let us have the jewel!!! Pm me your address, and I will send it to you ASAP!



THAT'S AMAZING!!!!

What a wonderful kind thing for you to do!!!


----------



## TheRatPack

TheRatPack said:


> Can someone tell me if the tax is included in those prices on the first page?  I'm trying to get a gift card that will cover my 4 children, should I shoot for 150.00 or 200.00?  They are just getting the packages done, no costumes.  And we have the Photopass + so pictures are taken care of.  Thanks!



Anyone?  Does the Pirate league even accept Disney Gift cards?



LuvsKonaCoffee said:


> I found the jewel! It was in the pirate bazaar as berlioz70 mentioned. When we told the cast member at the counter the story, she let us have the jewel!!! Pm me your address, and I will send it to you ASAP!



Awesome....I love when DISers are so friendly and can help each other out.


----------



## Berlioz70

TheRatPack said:


> Anyone?  Does the Pirate league even accept Disney Gift cards?



They do!


----------



## autismmom1

Question:  I've been calling and calling and calling PL, hoping someone has cancelled a reservation for October 2nd, and still...nope.

I know sometimes people can walk up and get a reservation, but is that only if it isn't totally booked that day?  Do they save one or two spots for walkups?


----------



## momtoamulan

autismmom1 said:


> Question:  I've been calling and calling and calling PL, hoping someone has cancelled a reservation for October 2nd, and still...nope.
> 
> I know sometimes people can walk up and get a reservation, but is that only if it isn't totally booked that day?  Do they save one or two spots for walkups?




We will walk up on the first...see if there is any spots, but I doubt it...not sure if we should try first thing, or just when we are in the area....


----------



## TheRatPack

Berlioz70 said:


> They do!



Thank you, and I'm guessing the prices do not include tax so I need to include that as well when getting gift cards?  Thank you again!


----------



## antree

I was able to get a ressie for Dec. 2nd but the only time is 9:50am
Dec. 3rd was booked, we leave on the 4th and the only available day for us was the 2nd.
I am concerned if the make-up will stay on all day. My DS wants to do the parade at 4pm. 
Has anyone did it early and still have a full face of make-up at the end of the day?
I did ask when I booked it and of course she says the make-up will be fine, but I'm looking from experience. You think he'll be good still at 4pm?

Thanks


----------



## smitch425

antree said:


> I was able to get a ressie for Dec. 2nd but the only time is 9:50am
> Dec. 3rd was booked, we leave on the 4th and the only available day for us was the 2nd.
> I am concerned if the make-up will stay on all day. My DS wants to do the parade at 4pm.
> Has anyone did it early and still have a full face of make-up at the end of the day?
> I did ask when I booked it and of course she says the make-up will be fine, but I'm looking from experience. You think he'll be good still at 4pm?
> 
> Thanks



I think I read somewhere in this thread that they can touch up something if it comes off. I think as long as you have them be careful when eating you should be just fine. Kids do PL in the heat of summer and it stays on well, so I would think that in December's weather the makeup will stay put even easier.


----------



## snoopybabe

antree said:


> I was able to get a ressie for Dec. 2nd but the only time is 9:50am
> Dec. 3rd was booked, we leave on the 4th and the only available day for us was the 2nd.
> I am concerned if the make-up will stay on all day. My DS wants to do the parade at 4pm.
> Has anyone did it early and still have a full face of make-up at the end of the day?
> I did ask when I booked it and of course she says the make-up will be fine, but I'm looking from experience. You think he'll be good still at 4pm?
> 
> Thanks



We it on July 10th @ 11 AM & even in the heat it stayed on.  One of them was the full face make-up & it still looked great for the parade.  Have fun!


----------



## antree

that is great, thank you so much for the replies. I feel so much better knowing this. 
My DS wanted to do it last August when we were there and I convinced him it was too hot and it just wouldn't stay on. So I promised him next time we went he could have it done, knowing the weather would be cooler when we did go.


----------



## ladeeesquire

momtoamulan said:


> We will walk up on the first...see if there is any spots, but I doubt it...not sure if we should try first thing, or just when we are in the area....



Definitely try the walk up. I had dd and myself booked for PL for 3:10 on a mnsshp night last friday 9/14. About a month ago dh decided he wanted to join us and I called EVERY. SINGLE. DAY. for weeks trying to get another appt. Nope, completely booked. Guess what? checked in at 3pm and asked if they could squeeze him in and they said "no problem at all". Also saw several other people accommodated as walk ups --we had to wait about 20 mins to get in after we checked in. The cm told me that they almost always have walk up space available.


----------



## autismmom1

ladeeesquire said:


> Definitely try the walk up. I had dd and myself booked for PL for 3:10 on a mnsshp night last friday 9/14. About a month ago dh decided he wanted to join us and I called EVERY. SINGLE. DAY. for weeks trying to get another appt. Nope, completely booked. Guess what? checked in at 3pm and asked if they could squeeze him in and they said "no problem at all". Also saw several other people accommodated as walk ups --we had to wait about 20 mins to get in after we checked in. The cm told me that they almost always have walk up space available.



Thank you for giving me hope!!!


----------



## maeslife

Two questions....I am taking three upper teenage boys for MNSSHP, do you think they would enjoy this for their costume or is it just too young of an experience?  They do love to dress up for halloween and do so every year to give out candy at my home which becomes a graveyard every year.  Also if we do this I will have the photopass plus, will I get one picture free and have to pay for the other two boys?  How does that work?  Thank you!


----------



## smitch425

maeslife said:


> Two questions....I am taking three upper teenage boys for MNSSHP, do you think they would enjoy this for their costume or is it just too young of an experience?  They do love to dress up for halloween and do so every year to give out candy at my home which becomes a graveyard every year.  Also if we do this I will have the photopass plus, will I get one picture free and have to pay for the other two boys?  How does that work?  Thank you!



Adults do PL, so I think they will love the experience! As for the photos, all of your photos from each boy's session will be placed on your Photopass+ free of charge. If you pay for 3 experiences, you get 3 photo sessions.


----------



## momtoamulan

ladeeesquire said:


> Definitely try the walk up. I had dd and myself booked for PL for 3:10 on a mnsshp night last friday 9/14. About a month ago dh decided he wanted to join us and I called EVERY. SINGLE. DAY. for weeks trying to get another appt. Nope, completely booked. Guess what? checked in at 3pm and asked if they could squeeze him in and they said "no problem at all". Also saw several other people accommodated as walk ups --we had to wait about 20 mins to get in after we checked in. The cm told me that they almost always have walk up space available.



We will try...the girls shouldnt be too disappointed, as we have BBB ressies...all we can do is try!


----------



## maeslife

smitch425 said:


> Adults do PL, so I think they will love the experience! As for the photos, all of your photos from each boy's session will be placed on your Photopass+ free of charge. If you pay for 3 experiences, you get 3 photo sessions.



Thank you so much!  I can't wait to see the pictures.  I was real worried that would be a lot more out of pocket for the pictures.  Not sure who is more excited the boys or mom!


----------



## stephie1012

is there a pp photog while they do the makeover, like there is at BBB? 

Also i know they take them back to a secret pirate room, is that something my DH could do with my DS? He has special needs and there is no way he will go in another room with out DH or myself. 

And lastly its a small place right? so i shouldnt expect to get our entire family in there while DS is doing his makeover?


----------



## smitch425

stephie1012 said:


> is there a pp photog while they do the makeover, like there is at BBB?
> 
> Also i know they take them back to a secret pirate room, is that something my DH could do with my DS? He has special needs and there is no way he will go in another room with out DH or myself.
> 
> And lastly its a small place right? so i shouldnt expect to get our entire family in there while DS is doing his makeover?



There is no photographer present during the makeover, so you will need to take pics of that yourself. Unless you have an unusually large family, it should not be a problem to for everyone to be with him during the makeover and photo session. Have fun!


----------



## DisneyBabies

maeslife said:


> Two questions....I am taking three upper teenage boys for MNSSHP, do you think they would enjoy this for their costume or is it just too young of an experience?  They do love to dress up for halloween and do so every year to give out candy at my home which becomes a graveyard every year.  Also if we do this I will have the photopass plus, will I get one picture free and have to pay for the other two boys?  How does that work?  Thank you!



In addition to getting all the photos uploaded on the photopass+ card, you will get a photo print package for each of the boys being made over, not just participating in the photo session.


----------



## TheRatPack

TheRatPack said:


> Thank you, and I'm guessing the prices do not include tax so I need to include that as well when getting gift cards?  Thank you again!



I just got them all $50 gift cards....that should be plenty .


----------



## 90byrd

Hi everyone, we go to PL in late Oct.  What do your little ones normally wear?  Costumes, tshirts?  Not sure which way to go with it....


----------



## Gorechick

90byrd said:


> Hi everyone, we go to PL in late Oct.  What do your little ones normally wear?  Costumes, tshirts?  Not sure which way to go with it....



We went in August and DD wore a pirate themed black strappy tank and lacy skirt, DS wore a POTC costume t-shirt and shorts with skulls print.


----------



## poppypetal

I just want to put this out there.
Friday we did the Pirates League.  I was hoping one of my girls would do the new scary mermaid, but to no avail they both did the Mermaid package.  We were attending the Halloween Party, so we had our appointment booked for 5pm

I am so glad we did these.  The experience was amazing.  The two pirates applying the makeup were awesomely fun.  My girls looked beautiful when they were transformed.  I ordered them each a costume off of ebay before we went, and the costumes went perfectly with the makeup.

We did end up getting suckered into purchasing the pictures though because the camera guy did a phenomenal job with the quality of the picture and the portrayal of each girl.

I highly recommend this place


----------



## smitch425

90byrd said:


> Hi everyone, we go to PL in late Oct.  What do your little ones normally wear?  Costumes, tshirts?  Not sure which way to go with it....



DD will just be wearing a Jake shirt from the Disney Store with shorts and DD will be wearing an aqua dress from Sears for her mermaid makeover. Their PL makeovers are a surprise.  Not everyone dresses the part, so I wouldn't worry about it too much. Have fun!


----------



## KapBoy77

Has anyone ever purchased the costumes that they sell onsite? I believe they are 65$ Are they worth it or should we find something before leaving for Disney?

Another thing... You guys think it's going to be alright if I take two little pirates to dinner at 1900 Park Fare??

Thanks!


----------



## smitch425

KapBoy77 said:


> Has anyone ever purchased the costumes that they sell onsite? I believe they are 65$ Are they worth it or should we find something before leaving for Disney?
> 
> Another thing... You guys think it's going to be alright if I take two little pirates to dinner at 1900 Park Fare??
> 
> Thanks!



Personally, I have a hard time spending that much on a costume, but even more so than that, I would be afraid they would not have the correct size in stock once I got there. I try to have everything I need prior to the trip to lessen the stress.  As for your meal, it will be just fine to take them after PL. In fact, they will probably get tons of attention from the characters. Have fun!


----------



## stephie1012

Ds is wearing a $10 pirate costume from dollar general, and he's going to CRT for dinner that night! I'd bring a costume with you.


----------



## triciari

smitch425 said:
			
		

> Personally, I have a hard time spending that much on a costume, but even more so than that, I would be afraid they would not have the correct size in stock once I got there. I try to have everything I need prior to the trip to lessen the stress.  As for your meal, it will be just fine to take them after PL. In fact, they will probably get tons of attention from the characters. Have fun!



I'm taking my 3 to HDDR!


----------



## Gorechick

Also be aware that your DD/DS might not want the makeup on all day.  We left the park soon after DD and DS got their PL makeovers and when we got to the room DS wanted to be "himself" again so he washed his face.  I was not mad with him at all as I felt the experience and photos were totally worth it.


----------



## TheRatPack

I bought everyone Pirate shirts for our trip to Pirate's League.....the trip is a surprise so I didn't want them to wear costumes or anything.  We wear matching shirts just about every day of our trip, so they just think I've decided on Pirate shirts for our MK day LOL


----------



## chellewashere

Just had to share the picture of my DD and hubby after getting done.


----------



## smileymomof3

chellewashere said:
			
		

> Just had to share the picture of my DD and hubby after getting done.



They look awesome! Thanks for sharing. Our 3 kids are going in December, can't wait!


----------



## TheRatPack

What a cute dress Chellewashere.....their pirate/mermaid transformations turned out great!


----------



## chellewashere

smileymomof3 said:


> They look awesome! Thanks for sharing. Our 3 kids are going in December, can't wait!



Thank you. They had so much fun doing it together. Your kids will have a blast 



TheRatPack said:


> What a cute dress Chellewashere.....their pirate/mermaid transformations turned out great!



Thank you she had picked out the pirate princess when I made the dress..figured it would be great for meeting Jack then when we got there she decided on the mermaid


----------



## TeresaMRoberts

Does anyone have any pictures from the image package they could post? I'm curious what the back round looks like. My son has a Killer Captain hook Costume he is wearing one night. Wondering if the back round is neat pirate ship or anything??? Can you go in and pay for just a picture package. His face will already be done up lol


----------



## OThopeful35

Gorechick said:


> Also be aware that your DD/DS might not want the makeup on all day.  We left the park soon after DD and DS got their PL makeovers and when we got to the room DS wanted to be "himself" again so he washed his face.  I was not mad with him at all as I felt the experience and photos were totally worth it.



After an hour of being in the make-up in the hot sun, DS wanted it off. He was sweating and it started itching him.


----------



## Jillianv29

Same here. Literally 45 min after it was done he was crying to get it off. Didn't bother me because he had such a blast while they did it. Just be prepared for that and don't get mad at them. The giggles he had transforming into a pirate were worth the 40 bucks!


----------



## ditsypixie

Hi! Not sure if this is where I should post this but I just cancelled our Pirate's League appointment for October 16 at 1:00. My DS decided he wanted to be a ninja instead of a pirate. Hope someone can use this!


----------



## Chicago Mo

TeresaMRoberts said:


> Does anyone have any pictures from the image package they could post? I'm curious what the back round looks like. My son has a Killer Captain hook Costume he is wearing one night. Wondering if the back round is neat pirate ship or anything??? Can you go in and pay for just a picture package. His face will already be done up lol



I do in My trip report!! from 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2836795&page=10


----------



## Berlioz70

TeresaMRoberts said:


> Can you go in and pay for just a picture package. His face will already be done up lol



Nope - it's an exclusive spot for those who do TPL, you can't even see it until completing the experience as it's hidden.

However, there is a spot just outside of the League that you may be interested in using... it used to house a Goofy Meet and Greet but is now vacant:


----------



## TeresaMRoberts

Berlioz70 said:
			
		

> Nope - it's an exclusive spot for those who do TPL, you can't even see it until completing the experience as it's hidden.
> 
> However, there is a spot just outside of the League that you may be interested in using... it used to house a Goofy Meet and Greet but is now vacant:



thanks for the tip! I called and try to find out if they were going to be open for my mnsshp party and it doesn't look like it. it's the first time I've called a reservation line and actually had someone kind of the rude to me. I told him about several the people on here having late reservations on some of the party nights. he pretty much called everybody a liar and that they always close at 4 o'clock. He sounded older as well as short tempered I couldnt wait to get off the phone with him! I think its probably because my party is on a Sunday night. Idk.... Anyway couldnt fit it in our trip...


----------



## Berlioz70

Did you get that CMs name? I would contact Guest Communications regarding his behavior - TPL is INDEED open late on MNSSHP nights.

You can always call again, the chances of getting the same person is pretty slim.


----------



## stephie1012

Ds did pirates league on 9/30. He had the best person ever do his makeover. It was awesome, she was so good with him. I'm so bummed I forgot her name I'd love to send a letter or something letting Disney know how great she was. 
Pl was a great experience the building and everything is amazing, even dd wanted to cancel her bbb appt for that day to go to PL.


----------



## TeresaMRoberts

> Did you get that CMs name? I would contact Guest Communications regarding his behavior - TPL is INDEED open late on MNSSHP nights.
> 
> You can always call again, the chances of getting the same person is pretty slim.



I know he said his name at the beginning of the call. But I didn't write it down. I've called 3 or 4 times prior, for ADR, to revise ADR, To change the meal plan, I've always been seriously impressed the the curiousness and attention they have given. Even one call i made like 13 different reservations, I though wow their going to hate me, but not at all it was like I made her day lol. The end of my call was "Have a Magical Day" didn't even get that or any other cute ending to the call lol. 

I think I'll call again. I know its late notice, but maybe an opening. All I can do is try. The party is on a Sunday, you still think they are open late that day?


----------



## TeresaMRoberts

You were right! Called and 100 times better experience. Yes its open till 7 during the party I'll be at. Unfortunately all booked up at the moment. She told me I'm most likely to get a canceled reservation just a few days a head of the party to call 2-3 days before the party. Also said it would be fine for me to walk up check see during the party if they had room. She also wished I had the name of the CM from my last call. And SO DO I! 

The 1st guy actually told me not to walk up and see if they had any cancellations. That they require reservations. WOW!

I'll be calling back, If any one has a reservations night of the 28th they need to unload, Keep me in mind!  We added this party to our trip just last week or I would have made the reservation months ago with my others. 

Thanks for the help everyone!!


----------



## jvorhis

We are doing the Mermaid package next week. Do any of the girls wear mermaid costumes?


----------



## Funfire240

jvorhis said:


> We are doing the Mermaid package next week. Do any of the girls wear mermaid costumes?



My DD ended up changing afterwards - we planned for her to wear a purple tank and pink mermaid skirt but were running late and didn't have time for her to change but then we ended up buying Ariel's ballgown anyways because we ate at CRT afterwards.  I saw  girls with the Mermaid makeover and Ariel's outfit with the outfit that looks like fins (this was on a MNSSHP party night so not sure if it's like that as much during the day)


----------



## momtoamulan

jvorhis said:


> We are doing the Mermaid package next week. Do any of the girls wear mermaid costumes?


Just had tank tops on...it was really hot, so I am sure they would have melted down in a hot costume....

One was a pirate and on mermaid...i think they had more fun there than bbb!


----------



## momtoamulan

antree said:


> I was able to get a ressie for Dec. 2nd but the only time is 9:50am
> Dec. 3rd was booked, we leave on the 4th and the only available day for us was the 2nd.
> I am concerned if the make-up will stay on all day. My DS wants to do the parade at 4pm.
> Has anyone did it early and still have a full face of make-up at the end of the day?
> I did ask when I booked it and of course she says the make-up will be fine, but I'm looking from experience. You think he'll be good still at 4pm?
> 
> Thanks



Our nine year old sweats like there is no tomorrow in the heat...she had the mermaid package..and 30 mintes later, she was starting to look like she had been crying....lol.  What a mess...lol.

Our five year old, however, was fine as the empress...


----------



## MikeRx

Our son was transformed into Jake in April 2012.  We returned in July and did not do TPL as we feared it would be too hot.  The Jake make-up is very minimal and the easiest to deal with all day long, but the Jake hair is really hot!  Even in April he wanted to take off the hair from time to time.  We are returning in December and he is excited to become Jake again.

 Im certain we will make it a three-peat in April 2013 and have him transformed into Jake.  It is well worth the price.  Video or take many, many pictures of the process and value the process (Pirate name, Pirate signature book, Pirate Oath and transformation), not simply the final product.  The memories of the pictures/video will truly bring the value to the event even if they want to wash off the make-up immediately afterwards.

Live in and capture the moment! 

Mike

p.s. we purchased the picture in April and in May they added it to the PhotoPass+ system.  We will use PP+ in December!

Mike  DW  DS (4)  DMIL 

First visit 1976, WDW 2/2010 BC CL, Disneyland GC 12/2010, WDW 4/2012 POLY TPV, WDW 7/2012 (off site meeting), WDW 12/12 POP and 4/2013 POLY with Disney Dream cruise!


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

I just booked a Pirate's League appointment for my son on our arrival day in February! He's going to be so excited and it'll be a fun surprise!


----------



## meremac

We did the Pirates League on our last two trips.  DD would rather do that than BBB!! You're going to love it!


----------



## melnbil

Berlioz,

Can you tell me what sizes the Bony Pirate costume comes in?  We are coming next September and my son is determined that is what he wants.  Also can it be ordered prior to arrival, or should we wait till we get there. We will be going to one of the first MNSSHP about mid-September.


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

http://instagr.am/p/ROw1JblDYe/

That is my son's pic from the other day. He LOVED it. So much that he fought me and wouldn't let me wash his make up off for bed, nor the next morning! He also wore his costume twice and I think he will probably wear it again tomorrow!


----------



## autismmom1

Just wanted to provide some encouragement for those who want, but can't get, appointments!

I called for weeks prior to our trip, but the only day we were visiting MK was booked solid.  That morning, shortly after park opening (we did ride an attraction first), we walked up and asked if there happened to be any openings, and we got ushered in immediately.  I am assuming a lot of people make their appt. for later in the day, so this might not work unless you go first thing, but don't give up hope, it doesn't hurt to try!

My son had an excellent time, the photos are priceless and the experience was fantastic...bless those CMs that do such a fine job!


----------



## mickeyplanner

poppypetal said:


> I just want to put this out there.
> Friday we did the Pirates League.  I was hoping one of my girls would do the new scary mermaid, but to no avail they both did the Mermaid package.  We were attending the Halloween Party, so we had our appointment booked for 5pm
> 
> I am so glad we did these.  The experience was amazing.  The two pirates applying the makeup were awesomely fun.  My girls looked beautiful when they were transformed.  I ordered them each a costume off of ebay before we went, and the costumes went perfectly with the makeup.
> 
> We did end up getting suckered into purchasing the pictures though because the camera guy did a phenomenal job with the quality of the picture and the portrayal of each girl.
> 
> I highly recommend this place



Do you have any pictures to share?  My DD was watching the Disney vacation video last night for our upcoming trip and now she really wants to do this.  

Does anyone have pictures of the outfits available for purchase for the girls?


----------



## Berlioz70

melnbil said:


> Berlioz,
> 
> Can you tell me what sizes the Bony Pirate costume comes in?  We are coming next September and my son is determined that is what he wants.  Also can it be ordered prior to arrival, or should we wait till we get there. We will be going to one of the first MNSSHP about mid-September.



Sorry - I just saw this post. The largest size is XL, which is similar to a 10-12. The Boney does run a little large compared to the other costumes.



mickeyplanner said:


> Does anyone have pictures of the outfits available for purchase for the girls?



The pink maiden dress is the only full costume and they sometimes have a Jasmine tutu available, which matches the colors for the mermaid.

Info/photos are available in the first post.


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

Did anyone have trouble with the shirts shrinking from the captain jack costume? I washed my son's shirt in cold water and hung it to dry and now is too small! It fit fine last week and after one wash too small!

Anyone know of a phone number or email that I could contact Disney about? Stinks to pay $70 and then have the shirt shrink after following the washing instructions.


----------



## mickeyplanner

Berlioz70 said:


> The pink maiden dress is the only full costume and they sometimes have a Jasmine tutu available, which matches the colors for the mermaid.
> 
> Info/photos are available in the first post.



Thank you, sounds like I might be better of bringing a special outfit for her.


----------



## candielips

shinysparklybubbles said:
			
		

> http://instagr.am/p/ROw1JblDYe/
> 
> That is my son's pic from the other day. He LOVED it. So much that he fought me and wouldn't let me wash his make up off for bed, nor the next morning! He also wore his costume twice and I think he will probably wear it again tomorrow!



Omg, your DS is adorable. 

Is that the jack sparrow costume and hat?  Was there anything else you purchased separately?  Or is everything else in the pic included?


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

candielips said:
			
		

> Omg, your DS is adorable.
> 
> Is that the jack sparrow costume and hat?  Was there anything else you purchased separately?  Or is everything else in the pic included?



Thanks!

That is the black eye Jack look and the jack sparrow costume, everything in the picture came with it. Thankfully my mom had an AP and saved us some money. Between the make up, outfit, picture, it was more than I expected lol.


----------



## serene56

shinysparklybubbles said:


> Thanks!
> 
> That is the black eye Jack look and the jack sparrow costume, everything in the picture came with it. Thankfully my mom had an AP and saved us some money. Between the make up, outfit, picture, it was more than I expected lol.





could I have a round about figure--  coz that is what we are expecting one of our kids to be looking at.

do you think it would be better if we found a costume online and take that with us??


----------



## Chelley00

Here are before and after of my DD, DS and nephew last month.  We did this as a gift for nephew's birthday.











The kids had a great time.  DD and DS's pirates were great, totally in character and funny.  Nephew's not so much.  I don't think my brother or SIL noticed, but for me, we've been there before and his CM was totally not into it, and very frustrated with nephew squinting when she tried to put on his makeup.  

Other than her, everyone else we came into contact with was amazing.  We went to ride POTC right after they were done, and DS caught his sword behind him getting in and it broke, and they replaced it right away.


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

serene56 said:
			
		

> could I have a round about figure--  coz that is what we are expecting one of our kids to be looking at.
> 
> do you think it would be better if we found a costume online and take that with us??



Oh yeah. His costume was $70 and the make up was $30. I would look to see if you could find one  cheaper somewhere. We did get our monies worth because my son wore his costume every day but one!


----------



## arwood82

My DS (3) did this on 10/30 and loved it. WE had actually called several times to try and get an appt this night for MNSSHP with no luck. Once we entered the park that night and got our wristbands we walked straight to TPL to see if they had any availability. It was 5:10 when I checked and they told me they could get him in at 5:30. Granted he just wanted to be Jake and he already had his costume on. The person checking us in said Jake was a pretty quick one to do so he could squeeze us in. I am so glad we got to do this. We will definitely be back on our next trip. I will post pictures as soon as I get my Photopass CD. (We just got home yesterday so it will be a little while because I have to sort through all of my pictures and get them edited).


----------



## candielips

shinysparklybubbles said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> That is the black eye Jack look and the jack sparrow costume, everything in the picture came with it. Thankfully my mom had an AP and saved us some money. Between the make up, outfit, picture, it was more than I expected lol.



Did the jack sparrow hat come with the costume or the package??  
I didn't know there was an AP discount at PL. we have AP. 
My DS3 is obsessed with jack sparrow. So this is the look he will be getting.


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

candielips said:
			
		

> Did the jack sparrow hat come with the costume or the package??
> I didn't know there was an AP discount at PL. we have AP.
> My DS3 is obsessed with jack sparrow. So this is the look he will be getting.



I'll look for my receipt and PM you the details.


----------



## Berlioz70

candielips said:


> Did the jack sparrow hat come with the costume or the package??
> I didn't know there was an AP discount at PL. we have AP.
> My DS3 is obsessed with jack sparrow. So this is the look he will be getting.



Yes - the hat is included. Typically the AP discount is applied ONLY to the merchandise and not that actual pirate package.


----------



## A MK Family

We did the PL on Halloween for my two daughters 4 & 7. It was fantastic! The CM are phenomenal!  It was so much fun, I can't wait to take my DS1.


----------



## goingindec

I'm sure this has been asked a million times, but here's one million & one: how easy is it to walk in?  we'll be there Dec 1-4.


----------



## Berlioz70

goingindec said:


> I'm sure this has been asked a million times, but here's one million & one: how easy is it to walk in?  we'll be there Dec 1-4.



check the first post


----------



## antree

We have an appointment on Dec. 2nd at 9:50 or 10:00am, I 'm going to have to check for sure. Anyway, I was told, that was the only time and day available. I do think they said the 3rd was available too in the morning but, the kids have the Pirate Cruise booked that day. Good luck, I would just go and try, but go early.


----------



## Lisamarie4400

If you buy something before, what do you buy, just a pirate costume? A shirt?


----------



## antree

We did the Pirates League on Dec 2nd and my 10 yr old son loved it! I bought a costume before we went to Disney, and he wore it to the park the day of our appointment. He looked so good My 7 yr old cousin did it too and she bought her costume there. Just so all to know, the costumes run small. If your child is thin and petite you are good to get the costumes there, if not bring it with you. The adults small are too big for any child.


----------



## mominwife

Can I get the boy pirate package for a girl?


----------



## EEs*Mommy

mominwife said:
			
		

> Can I get the boy pirate package for a girl?



Yes


----------



## mominwife

Yay ty I have a little tomboy


----------



## caravarela

We had the best time at the pirates league in November!  We went on a MVMCP night and DD6 got the Mermaid package.  It took FOREVER but the experience was worth it.  Pirate Chris was great with my shy girl!


----------



## jcjen519

We will be doing the pirates league with our 3.5 year old for the 3rd time this coming week and as usual he wants Jake.  He also wants Daddy to do it too and become Captain Hook.  Is that still being done?  I'm going to check the first post so if the information is on there, sorry.  Thanks


----------



## caravarela

jcjen519 said:
			
		

> We will be doing the pirates league with our 3.5 year old for the 3rd time this coming week and as usual he wants Jake.  He also wants Daddy to do it too and become Captain Hook.  Is that still being done?  I'm going to check the first post so if the information is on there, sorry.  Thanks



Yes, they have both


----------



## jcjen519

caravarela said:


> Yes, they have both



Thanks


----------



## mom2rtk

Quick question. I'm working on my scrapbook. 

At BBB the stylists are called FGM in training. What are they called at PL?

Thanks!

We had an awesome time. We had Victoria, and she was wonderful, very interactive, and just perfect for my 12 yo daughter's frist visit to the PL!


----------



## serene56

caravarela said:


> Yes, they have both




so unlike BBB there is no age limit at Pirate League?


----------



## smitch425

serene56 said:


> so unlike BBB there is no age limit at Pirate League?



Only a minimum age of 3, but no maximum age.


----------



## Berlioz70

mom2rtk said:


> Quick question. I'm working on my scrapbook.
> 
> At BBB the stylists are called FGM in training. What are they called at PL?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> We had an awesome time. We had Victoria, and she was wonderful, very interactive, and just perfect for my 12 yo daughter's frist visit to the PL!



BBB = FGiT - Fairy Godmother in Training (pronounced fidget)

TPL = PM - Pirate Mater


----------



## mom2rtk

Berlioz70 said:


> BBB = FGiT - Fairy Godmother in Training (pronounced fidget)
> 
> TPL = PM - Pirate Mater



Thanks Brenna. I had no idea!


----------



## phi2012

Thinking of doing this for my daughter 4 and a half years old, husband and I on our upcoming trip in June if I can get us appointments. But I know the age limit is from 3. We also have our 23 month old little girl with us who I understand won't be able to do it, if I was to do her some mermaid style make up before hand and dress her up and she came with us to the appointment would that be a problem, and when it came time to get the photos done would they let us have her in the photos too?

 I feel it's such a shame she wouldn't be able to join in. My sister and brother in law will be with us so they can look after her whilst we get the makeovers but I would still like her to feel like she's part of it somehow. 

Do you think Disney would let her go in the afternoon parade with her sister? If not I think it might be better for us all to skip it until our next holiday in a few years when she can do it too as she will be already missing BBB which her sister is doing for her birthday (that day we are taking her somewhere else though so she doesn't know what she is missing, well that's the plan anyway). 

Hope some of you might have experienced A situation like this before. Thanks


----------



## smitch425

phi2012 said:


> Thinking of doing this for my daughter 4 and a half years old, husband and I on our upcoming trip in June if I can get us appointments. But I know the age limit is from 3. We also have our 23 month old little girl with us who I understand won't be able to do it, if I was to do her some mermaid style make up before hand and dress her up and she came with us to the appointment would that be a problem, and when it came time to get the photos done would they let us have her in the photos too?
> 
> I feel it's such a shame she wouldn't be able to join in. My sister and brother in law will be with us so they can look after her whilst we get the makeovers but I would still like her to feel like she's part of it somehow.
> 
> Do you think Disney would let her go in the afternoon parade with her sister? If not I think it might be better for us all to skip it until our next holiday in a few years when she can do it too as she will be already missing BBB which her sister is doing for her birthday (that day we are taking her somewhere else though so she doesn't know what she is missing, well that's the plan anyway).
> 
> Hope some of you might have experienced A situation like this before. Thanks



I do not think she could participate in the photos. It is very secretive and a special part of the paid experience. You should be able to walk with her in the parade, but I don't think she could do it alone because it moves pretty fast and in and out of tight spaces. I had a hard time keeping up trying to take pics of my kids. 

Perhaps you could take her to the Harmony Barber Shop for her own special makeover. There is no age limit there and they do some cute stuff with little kids. 

Good luck and have a great trip!


----------



## Berlioz70

phi2012 said:


> ... if I was to do her some mermaid style make up before hand and dress her up and she came with us to the appointment would that be a problem, and when it came time to get the photos done would they let us have her in the photos too?
> 
> Do you think Disney would let her go in the afternoon parade with her sister?



Parade - ABSOLUTELY!!! Any child in the area can participate in the parade, (even Princesses ).

The photo is a little more difficult. You can certainly style her face ahead of time so feel free to do that. Depending on the size of your family, she can go into the room with you... but since she's not technically paying for a package they may not allow her to get her photo. If it's slow and you're able to get a big group photo (which is never a guarantee) then they'll likely let her hop in, but I wouldn't count on her getting a solo photo.

In truth, it's up to the individual gunner and how busy the League is during your visit. They can make a little more magic when it's slow, but when it's busy it's move move move.


----------



## jodipaige2004

Do they usually have the Jasmine coloured tutu at TPL for girls doing the Mermaid package? We are coming next month. If TPL doesn't have them, is this particular tutu readily available in MK?

Thanks,
Jodi


----------



## Gorechick

I do not recall seeing that skirt at PL when we were there in August. However, I think it was in the Adventureland shop near Magic Carpets.


----------



## ilanakan

Do they still have the mermaid package? Is it suitable for a six year old?


----------



## caravarela

ilanakan said:
			
		

> Do they still have the mermaid package? Is it suitable for a six year old?



Yes, my daughter got it in November for her 6th birthday and it was adorable!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## I married a king

Hi everyone,  we will be getting the photo pass plus and I want to know can use the card at pirates league to get the pictures they take added on, or would we need to buy them separately.  Also do they give you a free 5x7.


----------



## mom2rtk

I married a king said:


> Hi everyone,  we will be getting the photo pass plus and I want to know can use the card at pirates league to get the pictures they take added on, or would we need to buy them separately.  Also do they give you a free 5x7.



PP+ gets the photos added to your online photopass account, plus the 5x7 print.


----------



## I married a king

Wow thanks for getting back to me so fast. I'm glad to hear that it is included with photo pass.


----------



## mom2rtk

I married a king said:


> Wow thanks for getting back to me so fast. I'm glad to hear that it is included with photo pass.



No problem. We just did this last month. My daughter really enjoyed it.


----------



## Izzieheartscindy

Hi everyone,

I've tried searching for the answer to this but can't find anything helpful.  I've read in a couple of spots of people referencing a Jasmine tutu for PL.  My daughter loves Jasmine and we are doing PL in March.  Can anyone help me figure out what this is and where I can get it since it doesn't seem to be offered at PL?  A picture would be awesome!

Thanks!


----------



## Berlioz70

Here it is:






Likely sold in the Agrabah Marketplace, but you can also purchase on-line (when it's not sold out): http://www.disneystore.com/jasmine-...00009316/?LSID=6146859|10676026|1992ltd3qjo6a


----------



## Izzieheartscindy

Thanks so much!  I called the Disney Store 800 number and they said they could not get it but they put me on with the park since it is park merchandise.  They said they only had the XS/S size and that I could do a phone order but would charge me $10 for shipping and if it didn't fit I would have to ship it back - couldn't return at the park.  So, now I'm trying to decide if I should roll the dice and see if it's there when we go in March or order over the phone.  

Anyone see any at the park?


----------



## princessmorgan

My 3 oldest daughters did this last week and loved it! It was such a fun experience, even for the shy ones! This was their favorite thing of the whole trip. Every morning they would ask if they could do The Pirates League again that day.

Does anyone know where I could get the swords they give you? They loved their souvenirs, but TSA took them out of our checked bags on the way home  The girls were so sad.


----------



## mummabear

Berlioz70 said:


> At 4:10 there is a daily Buccaneer Brigade experience.
> 
> NOTE: If you want to participate in the parade, make your appointment no later than 2:45.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I hadnt seen this before I booked and the CM I spoke to said the 3pm app would make the parade, Is that going to be cutting it too fine? I don't want my DD to miss out on teh parade but i'm not super keen on making another international call to change it either! =)


----------



## smitch425

It will be close if they are running behind at all, so I would try to get there early and maybe they can get her in before her scheduled time.


----------



## Fantasyland Mom

*I don't think I shared the pictures of my girls from September.  Julia wanted to be a Pirate Princess, and Brynn wanted the Mermaid makeover.  They both loved it!






(She's swimming .)





Aaaargh!  Doesn't she look tough?










There's also some video of the experiences for a tiny bit in our family video (in my signature).

This was SUCH a great experience for my girls!  I'm glad people are starting to realize that it's for girls, too.  It's a great place!*


----------



## Izzieheartscindy

Your girls are so cute!  Did you get their dresses there or did you bring them?


----------



## Fantasyland Mom

*


Izzieheartscindy said:



			Your girls are so cute!  Did you get their dresses there or did you bring them?
		
Click to expand...


Thank you!
I brought them.  The red one was from Target and the Ariel one was from Toys R Us a few years ago.  Brynn's on the Autism Spectrum (high-functioning), so I couldn't risk getting her a costume there that might not feel good on her skin!  I also fixed her hair ahead of time so they wouldn't touch it, but she did still get the flower, as you can see!*


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Fantasyland Mom said:
			
		

> I don't think I shared the pictures of my girls from September.  Julia wanted to be a Pirate Princess, and Brynn wanted the Mermaid makeover.  They both loved it!
> 
> (She's swimming .)
> 
> Aaaargh!  Doesn't she look tough?
> 
> There's also some video of the experiences for a tiny bit in our family video (in my signature).
> 
> This was SUCH a great experience for my girls!  I'm glad people are starting to realize that it's for girls, too.  It's a great place!



Love the photos! Your girls are sooo cute. We are looking forward to this for DD3 on our upcoming trip. At the moment she wants to be a mermaid, so we'll see. What ride is that in the photo? And is that a PP pic?


----------



## Fantasyland Mom

*


BabyRapunzel said:



			Love the photos! Your girls are sooo cute. We are looking forward to this for DD3 on our upcoming trip. At the moment she wants to be a mermaid, so we'll see. What ride is that in the photo? And is that a PP pic?
		
Click to expand...


The ride is Barnstormer.
The pics belong to my  husband.  We didn't do the PP pics.*


----------



## Izzieheartscindy

That is an awesome picture!  Was he in the car in front of them?


----------



## Fantasyland Mom

*


Izzieheartscindy said:



			That is an awesome picture!  Was he in the car in front of them?
		
Click to expand...


Yes!  And Sawyer and I were in the car behind them!*


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Ooh good idea on the Barnstormer ride! Hoping DD will be tall enough this year.


----------



## Fantasyland Mom

*


BabyRapunzel said:



			Ooh good idea on the Barnstormer ride! Hoping DD will be tall enough this year.
		
Click to expand...


DS was tall enough at 2...but that doesn't mean he enjoyed it.  See the look on his face?!  Priceless.  He didn't fuss, but I could tell it wasn't for him.  The girls, however, look terrified but wanted to ride again immediately!*


----------



## gracer9977

Joining for info.  Thinking of doing this on our next trip.


----------



## jandkmom

Back from Disney where my DS did the Pirates League for his 6th bday. He had an amazing time, choosing the "cursed pirate" look (it's the one with the most make up). Word to the wise: bring make up remover with you. The black makeup is really hard to get off, especially around the eyes. They are very thorough so they paint the inner eyelids, which I can still see a faint line even days later. My DS looked like a strung out rock star


----------



## luv2sleep

jandkmom said:
			
		

> Back from Disney where my DS did the Pirates League for his 6th bday. He had an amazing time, choosing the "cursed pirate" look (it's the one with the most make up). Word to the wise: bring make up remover with you. The black makeup is really hard to get off, especially around the eyes. They are very thorough so they paint the inner eyelids, which I can still see a faint line even days later. My DS looked like a strung out rock star



My son is also 6. How far in advance did you make your reservation?  How long does the session take? Are there 'best' times of the day to do this?


----------



## Berlioz70

luv2sleep said:


> My son is also 6. How far in advance did you make your reservation?  How long does the session take? Are there 'best' times of the day to do this?



Read through the first post for lots of info!


----------



## jandkmom

luv2sleep said:


> My son is also 6. How far in advance did you make your reservation?  How long does the session take? Are there 'best' times of the day to do this?



I made it a few weeks in advance but we went at a slow season. They said they could fit my DD in that day if she wanted to do it too but she didn't. The session took about 45 minutes or so but his makeup was pretty involved. We went in the morning but if you think your little pirate would like to march in their parade at 4:10, I'd do it closer to that time. My DS was done with the makeup before the parade


----------



## smallblackstars

This is a great thread, lots of very useful information!! I will be at WDW in November and have been thinking of booking my daughter (she will be just turned 4 when we go) into the Pirates League for the 'Mermaid' makeover then getting her mermaid Ariel costume on her and taking her up to Ariel's Grotto to meet Ariel. I was a little unsure but after reading through this thread I am 110% sure she will love it!! I even think I'll book DH and myself in at the same time!!


----------



## luv2sleep

jandkmom said:
			
		

> I made it a few weeks in advance but we went at a slow season. They said they could fit my DD in that day if she wanted to do it too but she didn't. The session took about 45 minutes or so but his makeup was pretty involved. We went in the morning but if you think your little pirate would like to march in their parade at 4:10, I'd do it closer to that time. My DS was done with the makeup before the parade



Thank you!  My son isn't into face painting. He'd hate the makeup. He'd never do the parade. I'll try to find a video about it and see if he wants to do it.


----------



## cancersucks

I apologize if this has been posted, but couldn't find the answer in the search.

I made PL ressies for 9:05 AM on a 9 am park opening day. Will they let us in the MK a bit early with our confirmation number, or not since technically it's not till park opens? Anyone who has done this would be great help! I would love to get some empty(ish) MS pics. Thanks!


----------



## Berlioz70

Magic Kindom lets people in at 8:50 already, even if your let through the train station early, they still will not let you into Adventureland until 9.


----------



## BellaBaby

cancersucks said:


> I apologize if this has been posted, but couldn't find the answer in the search.
> 
> I made PL ressies for 9:05 AM on a 9 am park opening day. Will they let us in the MK a bit early with our confirmation number, or not since technically it's not till park opens? Anyone who has done this would be great help! I would love to get some empty(ish) MS pics. Thanks!



We had the same scenario last June. We were let in early and were able to take pictures on empty Main St. etc. When we got to Adventureland, there were already people there waiting. The CMs were great and let everyone take pictures holding the big pirate flag, my kids loved it! Then when they took down the rope we all paraded back with the CMs and they let one little boy lead us carrying the flag! So fun!

We are doing it again this June, same time and hope we have as much fun!!


----------



## smitch425

luv2sleep said:


> Thank you!  My son isn't into face painting. He'd hate the makeup. He'd never do the parade. I'll try to find a video about it and see if he wants to do it.



Is your son into Jake and the Neverland Pirates at all? The Jake look has very little face paint (just eyebrows and sideburns). It is very cute. 

ETA: Forgot that my son is "Jake" in my signature, so take a look below.


----------



## Belle5

Anyone asked the make-up artist to skip the eye make-up on a boy? I am concerned about my son looking like a drag queen a week later when we have a wedding to attend! Should the make-up be long gone by then, if we should go ahead with it? Those of you who have done full pirate make-up with your son...would you allow it if you had a wedding a week later? Has anyone had great success with getting all the eye make-up off right away?  

Another question.  I made our appointment for late in the day so that the make-up would not be washed away during resort swim time.  Reading some reports I am thinking that maybe the make-up will not wash away in the pool. Thoughts?

Thank you!


----------



## luv2sleep

Belle5 said:
			
		

> Anyone asked the make-up artist to skip the eye make-up on a boy? I am concerned about my son looking like a drag queen a week later when we have a wedding to attend! Should the make-up be long gone by then, if we should go ahead with it? Those of you who have done full pirate make-up with your son...would you allow it if you had a wedding a week later? Has anyone had great success with getting all the eye make-up off right away?
> 
> Another question.  I made our appointment for late in the day so that the make-up would not be washed away during resort swim time.  Reading some reports I am thinking that maybe the make-up will not wash away in the pool. Thoughts?
> 
> Thank you!



Good question! 

I wonder of the makeup can be skipped altogether.


----------



## Belle5

luv2sleep said:


> Good question!
> 
> I wonder of the makeup can be skipped altogether.



I am sure it can be skipped. But that's not what I am looking to do.  I know he will want some make-up...just questioning whether to have it around his eyes.


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

Belle5 said:
			
		

> Anyone asked the make-up artist to skip the eye make-up on a boy? I am concerned about my son looking like a drag queen a week later when we have a wedding to attend! Should the make-up be long gone by then, if we should go ahead with it? Those of you who have done full pirate make-up with your son...would you allow it if you had a wedding a week later? Has anyone had great success with getting all the eye make-up off right away?
> 
> Another question.  I made our appointment for late in the day so that the make-up would not be washed away during resort swim time.  Reading some reports I am thinking that maybe the make-up will not wash away in the pool. Thoughts?
> 
> Thank you!



It is dependent on the makeup choice. Ds did the makeup that made his face a skull and the black around his one eye was difficult to get off. He looked like he had eyeliner but just on one eye. We were not too concerned since we were just there for the fun anyways but it was noticible in the pictures take for at least the next day.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Berlioz70

Belle5 said:


> Anyone asked the make-up artist to skip the eye make-up on a boy? I am concerned about my son looking like a drag queen a week later when we have a wedding to attend! Should the make-up be long gone by then, if we should go ahead with it? Those of you who have done full pirate make-up with your son...would you allow it if you had a wedding a week later? Has anyone had great success with getting all the eye make-up off right away?
> 
> Another question.  I made our appointment for late in the day so that the make-up would not be washed away during resort swim time.  Reading some reports I am thinking that maybe the make-up will not wash away in the pool. Thoughts?
> 
> Thank you!



Makeup removal - if you're prepared you can get it all off. I've had every look on my face multiple times and have ALWAYS gotten it all off. The problem is, most Guests do not pack makeup cleansers and using soap will not be able to get it all. I personally used Clinique, a lot of guys use standard shaving creme; getting it off over a week is easily doable.

Skipping the eyes - some of the looks are approved to skip the eyes (Hook is often skipped for young pirates). Some looks are required to have the eyes (multi eye and cursed are required). They are designed/approved by Imagineering so there's no fudging on them. The RARE exception are children who are unable to make it through the process so it becomes a matter of just finishing and getting them out.

Do not go in the pool at all - while black will likely hold up, everything else will wash off (especially white).



luv2sleep said:


> Good question!
> 
> I wonder of the makeup can be skipped altogether.



Yep - it's called the no face option, check the first post for more details.


----------



## smitch425

Belle5 said:


> I am sure it can be skipped. But that's not what I am looking to do.  I know he will want some make-up...just questioning whether to have it around his eyes.



I bought a cheap box of makeup remover wipes from Target (the Up and Up brand), and it took DS's solid black makeup right off without issue. I found them in the section with the travel soaps and stuff. Easy peasy.


----------



## Belle5

Berlioz70 said:


> Makeup removal - if you're prepared you can get it all off. I've had every look on my face multiple times and have ALWAYS gotten it all off. The problem is, most Guests do not pack makeup cleansers and using soap will not be able to get it all. I personally used Clinique, a lot of guys use standard shaving creme; getting it off over a week is easily doable.
> 
> Skipping the eyes - some of the looks are approved to skip the eyes (Hook is often skipped for young pirates). Some looks are required to have the eyes (multi eye and cursed are required). They are designed/approved by Imagineering so there's no fudging on them. The RARE exception are children who are unable to make it through the process so it becomes a matter of just finishing and getting them out.
> 
> Do not go in the pool at all - while black will likely hold up, everything else will wash off (especially white).
> 
> 
> 
> Yep - it's called the no face option, check the first post for more details.





smitch425 said:


> I bought a cheap box of makeup remover wipes from Target (the Up and Up brand), and it took DS's solid black makeup right off without issue. I found them in the section with the travel soaps and stuff. Easy peasy.



Thanks for the advice and tips!


----------



## Luvin*Livvy

Just booked my girl's 2nd Pirate League adventure for May 1st!!!!  The first time was AMAZING, but it rained the entire day (badly) and we ended up leaving the park after an hour with make-up smeared everywhere!  I'm hoping for better weather this time around so the girls can enjoy it!    Keeping my fingers crossed!!!!!


----------



## liberty6201

Smitch, how do we see the jake pics?


----------



## smitch425

liberty6201 said:


> Smitch, how do we see the jake pics?



My son is Jake in the Ariel pic at the end of my posts, but it is kind of small, so here are his and DD's official pics from their makeover sessions. Note that they were out of the flower clip for DD, so they gave her Mickey head bobby pins instead. There is also a pic of them riding on the monorail and one from the parade captured by Photopass...


----------



## liberty6201

Thank you x they are fab photos .... My son would DEFINITELY like the Jake!!


----------



## 2Pirates2Princesses

I booked a PL appointment for each of my four kids for our 2nd MK day. I decided this over doing both the PL and BBB separately so that the kids can all do this together at the same time; plus both of my daughters are awestruck over the mermaid makeover and it won their vote over BBB! My oldest DS is getting the first mate package and he will wear a simple pirate costume shirt/vest combo he wore for Halloween last year. Our youngest DS is getting the Jake package (he adores this show) and is wearing his Jake and the Neverland Pirates t-shirt. Both of my daughters are getting the mermaid makeovers and I bought them each tank tops and skirts that I think coordinate nicely with the color of the make up used for the mermaid makeover. I am so excited about this and I know it will be a special and memorable experience for them!


----------



## Berlioz70

2Pirates2Princesses said:


> I am so excited about this and I know it will be a special and memorable experience for them!



Sounds like a great time - have fun!!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Looking forward to doing this with both my grandkids on Jeremy's 6th birthday on April 9th.  Pirates League late morning and Pirates and Pals fireworks cruise that night.  Crystal Palace for breakfast.     

Thanks for everybody's input, especially yours, Brenna,


----------



## Brave teacher

My boys are so excited.  I finally remembered to make their PL appointment this year.  We will be in the MK for the first day of our trip on May 31st.  They both have an appointment to get the Jake package after lunch.  They are looking forward to this more than anything else this year.

Can't wait!


----------



## mummabear

I have booked PL for DD3 this May (excited!) DD20 months (at time of trip) will be with us too. I know PL is for 3 and up but would they allow me to buy her the same temp tattoo and bandana?


----------



## ilanakan

how far ahead can you book the mermaid experience?


----------



## smitch425

ilanakan said:


> how far ahead can you book the mermaid experience?



If staying at a Disney resort, it follows the same 180+10 rule as dining reservations, but if you are staying off site, you can make it 180 days from the date you want the appointment.


----------



## Berlioz70

Dan Murphy said:


> Looking forward to doing this with both my grandkids on Jeremy's 6th birthday on April 9th.  Pirates League late morning and Pirates and Pals fireworks cruise that night.  Crystal Palace for breakfast.
> 
> Thanks for everybody's input, especially yours, Brenna,



Hope you have a great time Dan!!!



mummabear said:


> I have booked PL for DD3 this May (excited!) DD20 months (at time of trip) will be with us too. I know PL is for 3 and up but would they allow me to buy her the same temp tattoo and bandana?



Bandana is sold in the front part of the shop - so that's no problem. I would just ask the Pirate Master for your DD3 about the tattoo... they don't sell them, but I know I've personally given out a few free ones.  The PM might even put it on for her!


----------



## raider97

Berlioz,

We have a 3 p.m. appt in June. Any chance they will open up later appt times? I was really hoping to take an afternoon break. 

Thanks,

Stephanie


----------



## antree

The Pirate League is only open 9am to 4pm. At 4 there is a parade through the Pirate store for all the kids that had an appt that day.


----------



## Berlioz70

raider97 said:


> Berlioz,
> 
> We have a 3 p.m. appt in June. Any chance they will open up later appt times? I was really hoping to take an afternoon break.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Stephanie



They release all appointments at the same time, so if there's nothing available now then it's just trying everyday in the hopes that someone cancels. Sorry!


----------



## rebekah8284

Just a question about how many people can do the league at the same time.? Am planning on taking my son, nephew,  three nieces and myself my sister-in-law says she wants to do it too with the kids. Can they do big groups or do you have your appointments back to back. 

Also anyone have experience taking an autistic child? My son is autistic but loves pirates especially Jake and his gang. Thought he would enjoy the experience but don't know how the cm would react to him as he doesn't have much language.  He has had his face painted before so am not worried about that.


----------



## Berlioz70

rebekah8284 said:


> Just a question about how many people can do the league at the same time.? Am planning on taking my son, nephew,  three nieces and myself my sister-in-law says she wants to do it too with the kids. Can they do big groups or do you have your appointments back to back.
> 
> Also anyone have experience taking an autistic child? My son is autistic but loves pirates especially Jake and his gang. Thought he would enjoy the experience but don't know how the cm would react to him as he doesn't have much language.  He has had his face painted before so am not worried about that.



Check the first post regarding how the League handles big groups.

As for the child with autism, Pirates get several children daily that have a variety of things that make them special. They are prepared to work with them and most never even notice a difference between the experiences. You may want to mention it at the check in desk, some of the Pirate Masters are more equipped than others and they will try to pair the child up with the perfect Master. Have fun!


----------



## raider97

Berlioz70 said:
			
		

> They release all appointments at the same time, so if there's nothing available now then it's just trying everyday in the hopes that someone cancels. Sorry!



I called at 180 days and got a 3 and a 3:30 pm I was just hoping they would add later appts for the summer months. Do they add any past 3:30 during the summer or only for MNSSHP?

Thanks!!


----------



## Berlioz70

raider97 said:


> I called at 180 days and got a 3 and a 3:30 pm I was just hoping they would add later appts for the summer months. Do they add any past 3:30 during the summer or only for MNSSHP?
> 
> Thanks!!



Only MNSSHP. 3:30 is the last appointment during regular operating hours.


----------



## swthrtpallanes

Not sure if this has been asked or not, can this be paid with a Disney gift card? I booked today  for my Ds and would rather use a gift card since I have some saved already. This way I can leave my cash for non-Disney things like in DTD.


----------



## smitch425

swthrtpallanes said:


> Not sure if this has been asked or not, can this be paid with a Disney gift card? I booked today  for my Ds and would rather use a gift card since I have some saved already. This way I can leave my cash for non-Disney things like in DTD.



Yep. I paid for our makeovers and photo packages with gift cards, but I did give cash tips.


----------



## cancersucks

smitch425 said:
			
		

> Yep. I paid for our makeovers and photo packages with gift cards, but I did give cash tips.



So I hope no one takes this the wrong way (Im not trying to be rude) but is it customary to tip at PL? We never do table service, so hardly tip in the parks. I might not have thought of that. Thanks for the heads up! What amount do most people tip?


----------



## swthrtpallanes

Awesome thanks for the info!


----------



## smitch425

cancersucks said:


> So I hope no one takes this the wrong way (Im not trying to be rude) but is it customary to tip at PL? We never do table service, so hardly tip in the parks. I might not have thought of that. Thanks for the heads up! What amount do most people tip?



I'm not sure if everyone tips or not, but I tipped $5 to each of our pirates. Wasn't quite 20%, but it was nice and easy to just have a couple of $5 bills to hand off.


----------



## raider97

Berlioz70 said:


> Only MNSSHP. 3:30 is the last appointment during regular operating hours.



Drat!! Thanks for the information!


----------



## Dan Murphy

smitch425 said:


> I'm not sure if everyone tips or not, but I tipped $5 to each of our pirates. Wasn't quite 20%, but it was nice and easy to just have a couple of $5 bills to hand off.


We did likewise.  The PL was a great experience, one of our trip highlights with the grandkids.


----------



## DisneyBabies

rebekah8284 said:


> Just a question about how many people can do the league at the same time.? Am planning on taking my son, nephew,  three nieces and myself my sister-in-law says she wants to do it too with the kids. Can they do big groups or do you have your appointments back to back.



When we scheduled ours for October, the cast member tried to find an appt for 4, but the earliest was 4p, so she split it into 2 groups of 2 and got us appts for 11:40a and 11:50a. Works great for us.


----------



## OrangeU

Ok, so we're going in December and have 3 boys in our party.  We also have one girl in our party.  So, I'm thinking about getting the 3 boys in the Pirate League , and the girl in BBB  at pretty much the same reservation time, to cut down on "wasted time".  Question for you guys is:  should I get the earliest PL at 9 am and do the BBB at 9?  OR  Do the BBB at 8, and  the boys and me run for fast passes at say Space Mt, dumbo and Barnstormer (it's my understanding that dumbo and barnstormer are disconnected FP's so I could hold all 3 at the same time), then get over to PL for a 9-915 (but that'd leave the "princesses" standing around while we're in PL) OR something else?  Please advise and God Bless!   LOL  

I realize one "group" could be looking at something and/or riding something while the other is getting "dolled up", and I don't think there's really a scenario where this can't be avoided.  Either this happens, or one group stands around waiting on the other.....  Or we may end up having to skip getting "good" FP's early, so that we can get them dressed up......As you can tell, I'm a planner........lol


----------



## smitch425

OrangeU said:


> Ok, so we're going in December and have 3 boys in our party.  We also have one girl in our party.  So, I'm thinking about getting the 3 boys in the Pirate League , and the girl in BBB  at pretty much the same reservation time, to cut down on "wasted time".  Question for you guys is:  should I get the earliest PL at 9 am and do the BBB at 9?  OR  Do the BBB at 8, and  the boys and me run for fast passes at say Space Mt, dumbo and Barnstormer (it's my understanding that dumbo and barnstormer are disconnected FP's so I could hold all 3 at the same time), then get over to PL for a 9-915 (but that'd leave the "princesses" standing around while we're in PL) OR something else?  Please advise and God Bless!   LOL
> 
> I realize one "group" could be looking at something and/or riding something while the other is getting "dolled up", and I don't think there's really a scenario where this can't be avoided.  Either this happens, or one group stands around waiting on the other.....  Or we may end up having to skip getting "good" FP's early, so that we can get them dressed up......As you can tell, I'm a planner........lol



Is there any chance the girl would go for the mermaid package at PL? How many adults are there, and are they willing to miss out on seeing someone's makeover by splitting the group up?


----------



## OrangeU

smitch425 said:


> Is there any chance the girl would go for the mermaid package at PL? How many adults are there, and are they willing to miss out on seeing someone's makeover by splitting the group up?



I'm going to ask about the mermaid deal this weekend with my in-laws, but I doubt they'll want to do that.   They've charged me with organizing (I love it and organized our last trip) and I've heard them repeatedly say they want to do BBB.  There's 6 adults and it's my understanding that they only allow 6 total in one's party at these events? My wife and I are fine with missing BBB (b/c it's not our little girl), but I don't know how the grandparents are going to be.  I think they're gonna pretty much have to choose one or the other, or we're gonna "lose" time.  I also hope I'm not being "anal" but they only have time for ONE MK day, and that day is going to be the Christmas Party day....


----------



## Berlioz70

OrangeU said:


> Do the BBB at 8, and  the boys and me run for fast passes at say Space Mt, dumbo and Barnstormer (it's my understanding that dumbo and barnstormer are disconnected FP's so I could hold all 3 at the same time), then get over to PL for a 9-915 (but that'd leave the "princesses" standing around while we're in PL)



Those areas will not be open to get FP until the park opens at 9. I do think it makes sense to go in early for BBB at 8 and then a 9 for TPL, but the boys will have to wait during that first hour.


----------



## OrangeU

That would be fine, to go in at 8 and wait around with the boys.  I didn't realize we could do that (IF we get that early reservation at BBB).  I could then assign another "runner" while the boys an me do PL.  There are a TON of things to just stand in awe of and take pics when the park is pretty much empty.  lol That scenario would be good.....

EDIT:  Will the front gate let this party of 10 all in at 8 am, given the limit on how many can actually go into BBB with our girl?  
UPDATE TO MY OWN EDIT   I called them and they said they'd allow 4 people in the room with the "princess" (so 5 total).  He also said they'd allow our entire party inside the park, and that we'd be allowed to "wander around" until park opening.  They'd simply confirm our reservation time, and let us all in.  Good stuff to know.  It's probably already been covered in the BBB forum, but I just thought I'd update.


----------



## hoffmase

when are you eligible to make reservations for the Pirates League?  is it 180 days out?


----------



## smitch425

hoffmase said:


> when are you eligible to make reservations for the Pirates League?  is it 180 days out?



PL follows the same 180+10 rule as dining. So if you want to do PL on day 4 of your onsite stay, you can call 180 days out from your check in date. If you are an offsite guest, you must call 180 days from the date you want the appointment.


----------



## LINYMOM

Do they still offer Boney?


----------



## serene56

OrangeU said:


> T
> UPDATE TO MY OWN EDIT   I called them and they said they'd allow 4 people in the room with the "princess" (so 5 total).  He also said they'd allow our entire party inside the park, and that we'd be allowed to "wander around" until park opening.  They'd simply confirm our reservation time, and let us all in.  Good stuff to know.  It's probably already been covered in the BBB forum, but I just thought I'd update.



if the park is not opened yet there isnt much wandering they can do-- main st is the only thing opened.

or can they walk around fantasy land?


----------



## mom2rtk

serene56 said:


> if the park is not opened yet there isnt much wandering they can do-- main st is the only thing opened.
> 
> or can they walk around fantasy land?



They cannot wander Fantasyland. But Main Street would be enough for me.


----------



## OrangeU

mom2rtk said:


> They cannot wander Fantasyland.



That's what he told me as well.  But, for someone who doesn't go a lot and having a couple of 1st timers there with us, Main St. at Christmastime will be cool enough to "waste" an hour or less on.....lol  
Like I said earlier, I feel pretty certain some down time is going to be inevitable given our demographic and the fact all the kids want to get ''dressed up''.  Hopefully, y'all regulars have a better idea for me.  I think trying to get the earliest BBB @ 8 and PL @ 9 are our best bets, if they want to ride anything early in the am without having to wait forever....


----------



## serene56

OrangeU said:


> That's what he told me as well.  But, for someone who doesn't go a lot and having a couple of 1st timers there with us, Main St. at Christmastime will be cool enough to "waste" an hour or less on.....lol
> Like I said earlier, I feel pretty certain some down time is going to be inevitable given our demographic and the fact all the kids want to get ''dressed up''.  Hopefully, y'all regulars have a better idea for me.  I think trying to get the earliest BBB @ 8 and PL @ 9 are our best bets, if they want to ride anything early in the am without having to wait forever....




I am saving the PL for an after lunch thing--- morning times are too precious to be doing other stuff then rides.   and the afternoon time will be an added down time-- relaxing and getting a do over at the same time

PL also has that parade in the afternoon that kids can participate in.


----------



## 2Pirates2Princesses

serene56 said:


> I am saving the PL for an after lunch thing--- morning times are too precious to be doing other stuff then rides.   and the afternoon time will be an added down time-- relaxing and getting a do over at the same time
> 
> PL also has that parade in the afternoon that kids can participate in.




This is our plan too. We scheduled our PL reservation for the afternoon when we are done with our major touring and lunch, and so that the makeovers would be done in time (even if the PL is running a little behind) for that afternoon pirate parade.


----------



## OrangeU

Yea I totally didnt think about the parade. Definitely gives us another wrinkle to iron out, but I agree with y'all: I think mornings are best spent riding. We may wait til the in-laws are gone (we're staying a few extra days) to do the PL....


----------



## Wendy31

We're tentatively planning this for a Wednesday (9/18) as a surprise for our 3 kids.

I'd like to schedule their appts for sometime after lunch.  We have a lunch ADR at Crystal Palace at 11:30 am.

I was thinking we could get pirate makeovers, do the new pirate adventure experience, & then the pirate parade... kind of have a Pirate/Adventureland-themed afternoon. 

What time is the pirate parade?  

And what time would be a good time to try to schedule Pirates League?  

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## jenjersnap

Will Pl not be extending hours on MNSSHP nights this year?  A CM told us it would when we made our 180+10 last week and PL was almost completely sold out already.  She told us to call back today (because party tix were going on sale) but we have had no success after a couple tries.  One CM said they weren't doing it this year (but I know how that goes).  Hoping for any info!  Thanks.


----------



## mzozzietj

My 4 yr old still naps in her stroller and the times are not consistent so I made a mid morning reservation so we can get a couple critical things in first then head over.  If I made a later appt she may be super fussy LOL


----------



## Berlioz70

jenjersnap said:


> Will Pl not be extending hours on MNSSHP nights this year?  A CM told us it would when we made our 180+10 last week and PL was almost completely sold out already.  She told us to call back today (because party tix were going on sale) but we have had no success after a couple tries.  One CM said they weren't doing it this year (but I know how that goes).  Hoping for any info!  Thanks.



This becomes an issue every year - if they make the decision to extend, it typically won't happen until August. You can try before then, but I wouldn't worry to much if there's nothing open for awhile.


----------



## jenjersnap

Berlioz70 said:


> This becomes an issue every year - if they make the decision to extend, it typically won't happen until August. You can try before then, but I wouldn't worry to much if there's nothing open for awhile.



Ah, thanks so much! This is exactly what I need to know to stop stressing!  Please post here when/if you know the date it will open up for later times?


----------



## set1208

Wendy31 said:


> We're tentatively planning this for a Wednesday (9/18) as a surprise for our 3 kids.
> 
> I'd like to schedule their appts for sometime after lunch.  We have a lunch ADR at Crystal Palace at 11:30 am.
> 
> I was thinking we could get pirate makeovers, do the new pirate adventure experience, & then the pirate parade... kind of have a Pirate/Adventureland-themed afternoon.
> 
> What time is the pirate parade?
> 
> And what time would be a good time to try to schedule Pirates League?
> 
> Thanks for the help!!



We just booked PL for our kids and the CM said the parade is typically at 4


----------



## moonlitelace

Got my 2:50 pm appt for MNSSHP on Oct 4th! Do they offer pink pirate outfits for adults or do I need to bring my own? Can I come dressed already that early before the party or should I wait and get dressed after 4 pm in one of the bathrooms?


----------



## smitch425

moonlitelace said:


> Got my 2:50 pm appt for MNSSHP on Oct 4th! Do they offer pink pirate outfits for adults or do I need to bring my own? Can I come dressed already that early before the party or should I wait and get dressed after 4 pm in one of the bathrooms?



They will not have adult size costumes, and we arrived at MK in full costume last year at 2pm with no trouble at all.


----------



## moonlitelace

smitch425 said:


> They will not have adult size costumes, and we arrived at MK in full costume last year at 2pm with no trouble at all.



Good to know, ty!!


----------



## sbd78

I apologize if this has been asked before. We are coming to Disney next month and booked the Pirates League for my DS. Does anyone know what Disney charges for a Jack Sparrow costume if we buy it there? I'm trying to decide if we should buy one there or buy it ahead of time. Thanks!


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

How strict are they about the age limit?  Will they ask for any kind of proof of age?

I have two boys one is 5 and the other is almost 3, he will be about a month shy of 3 years old during our trip.  If I book the Pirates League for one, I have to book for the other.

Just wondering what my options are.

Thanks!


----------



## smitch425

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> How strict are they about the age limit?  Will they ask for any kind of proof of age?
> 
> I have two boys one is 5 and the other is almost 3, he will be about a month shy of 3 years old during our trip.  If I book the Pirates League for one, I have to book for the other.
> 
> Just wondering what my options are.
> 
> Thanks!



They are strict about the limit due to the type of makeup they use.


----------



## Berlioz70

sbd78 said:


> I apologize if this has been asked before. We are coming to Disney next month and booked the Pirates League for my DS. Does anyone know what Disney charges for a Jack Sparrow costume if we buy it there? I'm trying to decide if we should buy one there or buy it ahead of time. Thanks!



When I worked there (a year ago) it was around $55.


----------



## sbd78

Berlioz70 said:


> When I worked there (a year ago) it was around $55.


Thank you!


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

smitch425 said:


> They are strict about the limit due to the type of makeup they use.



Thanks, I kinda figured this.  I was not able to get a ressie anyway.


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

What all is involved in Captain Jack's Pirate Tutorial?  Is this something the kids can participate in, or is it just a stage show?

Since we can't do Pirates League, I'm thinking we will bring our own Pirate Gear and try to do this instead.


----------



## smitch425

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> What all is involved in Captain Jack's Pirate Tutorial?  Is this something the kids can participate in, or is it just a stage show?
> 
> Since we can't do Pirates League, I'm thinking we will bring our own Pirate Gear and try to do this instead.



They will select kids from the audience for participation. The PL parade is just after 4pm and ends at a tutorial, so that one will be crowded. I would go to an earlier show for a better chance at being picked. Good luck!


----------



## mrsmomo

smitch425 said:


> They are strict about the limit due to the type of makeup they use.



Are they still strict if you chose the no face paint option? my ds will b almost 3 and i just want the costume and 4 him 2 experience it w dd 9....


----------



## Chavaleh

We had a fantastic time at the Pirate's League last week. Jack loved it. 







We went to meet Wendy and Peter Pan right afterwards and had a great meeting with them: 











And after that ran into Gaston who was hilarious:


----------



## JoanneDisFan

We are going to MNSSHP on the 20th and I was thinking DS would enjoy the Pirate League.  Let him dress up as Jake.  He will have turned 3 just 4 days before.  Called and the latest appointment is 1:15 pm.  I booked it.  Do they stay open later during the mnsshp?  When would I be able to call and change our time?


----------



## smitch425

JoanneDisFan said:


> We are going to MNSSHP on the 20th and I was thinking DS would enjoy the Pirate League.  Let him dress up as Jake.  He will have turned 3 just 4 days before.  Called and the latest appointment is 1:15 pm.  I booked it.  Do they stay open later during the mnsshp?  When would I be able to call and change our time?



They may extend the hours for MNSSHP nights, but that probably won't be announced until August.


----------



## serene56

JoanneDisFan said:


> We are going to MNSSHP on the 20th and I was thinking DS would enjoy the Pirate League.  Let him dress up as Jake.  He will have turned 3 just 4 days before.  Called and the latest appointment is 1:15 pm.  I booked it.  Do they stay open later during the mnsshp?  When would I be able to call and change our time?



Thats a LONG day for a wee one on a party night-- and you have to use a park ticket too.  
When we went they opened up appointments after 4pm.   
I would call and ask them to check later times-- the person is probably only looking until 3pm


----------



## Crabb

We are planning a big trip next May for our 10th wedding anniversary. After our stay in the park we are taking the cruise. A few year ago we took our son to the PL and he loved it. We want to do the same for this trip and want to get a costume for him for the cruise. I have a few questions.
 1) Do they still have the bone pirate costume? If not what do they have like it?
2) Does anyone know the sizes? He would be a XL kids.
3) What do they have in the way for adult costumes?
I am trying to decide if I need to order him a costume for the cruise or get him one there.
Thanks
Sean


----------



## jenjersnap

serene56 said:


> Thats a LONG day for a wee one on a party night-- and you have to use a park ticket too.
> When we went they opened up appointments after 4pm.
> I would call and ask them to check later times-- the person is probably only looking until 3pm



they have definitely not opened later times as of yet.


----------



## 2Pirates2Princesses

My kids did the mermaid and Jake makeovers at the PL on our most recent trip a little over two weeks ago and they loved their experience there! The CMs were awesome and very much into character. My kids also liked their private visit to the secret hideaway at the end, very neat. The makeovers and overall experience was definitely worth it to us.


----------



## PA Princess

Crabb said:


> We are planning a big trip next May for our 10th wedding anniversary. After our stay in the park we are taking the cruise. A few year ago we took our son to the PL and he loved it. We want to do the same for this trip and want to get a costume for him for the cruise. I have a few questions.
> 1) Do they still have the bone pirate costume? If not what do they have like it?
> 2) Does anyone know the sizes? He would be a XL kids.
> 3) What do they have in the way for adult costumes?
> I am trying to decide if I need to order him a costume for the cruise or get him one there.
> Thanks
> Sean



If you are doing a cruise on the Disney Fantasy, you could also do PL on board the day of the pirates party.  We did this last August with on of ours, and was highly enjoyable.


----------



## mcjingles

I apologize if this has been asked as this is a big thread but I was wondering prepayment/cancellation policy?


----------



## smitch425

mcjingles said:


> I apologize if this has been asked as this is a big thread but I was wondering prepayment/cancellation policy?



Reservations require a credit card hold, but nothing is charged unless you don't show up. You can pay with a different form of payment (like gift cards) after your makeover. If you need to cancel, you should do it at least 24 hours prior to the appointment. Failure to cancel before the 24 hour mark could result in the no show charge of $10 per reservation. Also, most people tip (though it is not required) the person who does the makeover. I gave our pirate masters $5 each in cash, but paid for the makeovers with gift cards.


----------



## Liza111577

I just read on the Disney Parks Blog on Facebook, about the Mermaid Deluxe package that includes all of the original mermaid package plus a mermaid t-shirt and tutu. Wonder if they have adult sizes too....

Also Jake deluxe package that includes a t-shirt.

Anyone have pricing and size info?


----------



## delilah18

Also wondering about the Jake and mermaid makeovers with the tshirt


----------



## KELLY

Liza111577 said:


> I just read on the Disney Parks Blog on Facebook, about the Mermaid Deluxe package that includes all of the original mermaid package plus a mermaid t-shirt and tutu. Wonder if they have adult sizes too....
> 
> Also Jake deluxe package that includes a t-shirt.
> 
> Anyone have pricing and size info?



Here you go.  I actually didn't think it was that bad.  We are set for the mermaid package.
http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/guides/magickingdom/adv-shop.htm


----------



## Superchikk

delilah18 said:


> Also wondering about the Jake and mermaid makeovers with the tshirt



Are you referring to the "deluxe" packages they just came out with? We just reserved a "Jake" package for $29.95 last week. I bet the deluxe is about $10 more. I think the only difference is the t-shirt.


----------



## jcemom

I did a search and looked through a bunch of pages and didn't find an answer to my question, but I apologize if it's been asked a hundred times and I missed it.

I've seen pictures of a makeup palette, similar to the ones given at BBB. I've also seen pictures of lip gloss and nail polish. Which is given with the Empress package? I've seen references to both in different places, and I can't figure out if one is old and the other new, or if there is a choice, or what. TIA


----------



## Swistakfam

Have guys seen pictures of the shirt and tutu? My daughter is doing this in September.


----------



## smitch425

Swistakfam said:


> Have guys seen pictures of the shirt and tutu? My daughter is doing this in September.



Here is the mermaid outfit...

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...bidi-bobbidi-boutique-and-the-pirates-league/


I think it looks kind of cheap and very young-looking. I bought DD a dress last year, and I would still go that route instead of what Disney is now offering. This is the dress she wore...


----------



## Swistakfam

Thanks for the help... My daughter is 4, this may be perfect for her. She did BBB the last time we were there and wants to do mermaid this time.


----------



## ilanakan

How much does the deluxe mermaid package cost? We have the regular package booked for srptember, if we want the deluxe how far ahead do we have to call?


----------



## KELLY

ilanakan said:


> how much does the deluxe mermaid package cost? We have the regular package booked for srptember, if we want the deluxe how far ahead do we have to call?



74.95


----------



## ilanakan

My dd 6 will be doing the mermaid package (and I'm contemplaiting changing to the deluxe package).

We're not from the states, and she doesn't really speak or understand english too much.  Is the package suitable for her?  If necessary, I can translate - will she enjoy the experience?

Please help...


----------



## Berlioz70

First post has been updated!


----------



## tyzzle

Does anyone know if they are still offering the siren package?


----------



## Berlioz70

tyzzle said:


> Does anyone know if they are still offering the siren package?



The siren was a fall offering, I have not heard anything if it'll return this fall.


----------



## SABeasley98

I'm sorry if this has already been asked-I've read through the thread but not every post.  My daughter has decided that she wants to be Elizabeth Swann for MNSSHP this year.  She wants to wear one of Elizabeth's elaborate Victorian dresses.  Any ideas of where I could find a dress like that for a 6 year old?


----------



## ilanakan

ilanakan said:
			
		

> My dd 6 will be doing the mermaid package (and I'm contemplaiting changing to the deluxe package).
> 
> We're not from the states, and she doesn't really speak or understand english too much.  Is the package suitable for her?  If necessary, I can translate - will she enjoy the experience?
> 
> Please help...



Anyone?


----------



## smitch425

ilanakan said:


> Anyone?



I think it would be perfect for her! PL is awesome. They may even have someone working there that speaks her language. Just ask ask the podium when you arrive, but even if they don't, she should really enjoy it. DD was 9 last year and it was a highlight of the trip. There were lots of girls around the age of 6 in there. Good luck!


----------



## mummabear

ilanakan said:


> My dd 6 will be doing the mermaid package (and I'm contemplaiting changing to the deluxe package).
> 
> We're not from the states, and she doesn't really speak or understand english too much.  Is the package suitable for her?  If necessary, I can translate - will she enjoy the experience?
> 
> Please help...



What language does she speak? We really enjoyed it and felt it was good value, but if she isn't really able to communicate with the PM you might loose a little of the experience, for us our PM really made it stand out.


----------



## serene56

copied from the site:
_*If you have the portrait photo taken at the Pirates League and purchased through the League you can have the photo added to a Photopass card at Exposition Hall or online. Purchasing the photo here is the only way to get the photo added to the Photopass card_

We have the PLUS card-  do you still have to purchase the picture first in order to have it added


----------



## mom2rtk

serene56 said:


> copied from the site:
> _*If you have the portrait photo taken at the Pirates League and purchased through the League you can have the photo added to a Photopass card at Exposition Hall or online. Purchasing the photo here is the only way to get the photo added to the Photopass card_
> 
> We have the PLUS card-  do you still have to purchase the picture first in order to have it added



With the plus card, you will get the print free.

You can take it to a photopass location and have them add all the shots to your account, but once you have the print in hand, you can add it yourself with the number on the side of the photo or on the receipt. Just add it like any other photopass card number.


----------



## mythreeboys

I have a question. I already have costumes for my boys (2 are Jake and 1 is Captain Hook), the Hook costume doesn't have a hook or a hat and he is dead set on having both. Do they sell these there or should I try to find them before we go?


----------



## ilanakan

Is the deluxe mermaid package worth the money?


----------



## Overexcited

My son did this last time we were there. They really do a good job, my son won't wear face paint and rubbed it off . It was a waste of money for us but only because of him. He enjoyed the whole process even so!


----------



## Swistakfam

mythreeboys said:
			
		

> I have a question. I already have costumes for my boys (2 are Jake and 1 is Captain Hook), the Hook costume doesn't have a hook or a hat and he is dead set on having both. Do they sell these there or should I try to find them before we go?



Yes they have both... not sure of the price though ツ


----------



## smitch425

mythreeboys said:


> I have a question. I already have costumes for my boys (2 are Jake and 1 is Captain Hook), the Hook costume doesn't have a hook or a hat and he is dead set on having both. Do they sell these there or should I try to find them before we go?



We found a hook at the dollar store and bought the hat from Disneystore.com prior to leaving. The hat was $14.95, I believe.


----------



## Tonto

Anyone know if/when they will extend reservations for PL during MNSSHP nights?


----------



## smitch425

Tonto said:


> Anyone know if/when they will extend reservations for PL during MNSSHP nights?



I believe they did it in August last year.


----------



## Tonto

smitch425 said:


> I believe they did it in August last year.


Thank you for being so kind! New to the boards and just found that I can search ind threads and found lots of info!


----------



## jenjersnap

I have a PP+ question too, might be a silly one.  Have 3 kids doing PL.  it says one 5x7 print is included with PP+...is that per kid, ie, we would get a 5x7 for each kid?  Or, is it per PP+ acct so we will get just one print (which may or may not be a group shot, depends on time)?  To get to my main point:  If we do get only one print of one kid, will it be an issue to get the other two's photo sessions on our PP+ card or do we have to buy the other two prints to make that happens? I dont care about the prints at all, just want to make sure all 3 sessions are available to our PP+ card.


----------



## mythreeboys

jenjersnap said:


> I have a PP+ question too, might be a silly one.  Have 3 kids doing PL.  it says one 5x7 print is included with PP+...is that per kid, ie, we would get a 5x7 for each kid?  Or, is it per PP+ acct so we will get just one print (which may or may not be a group shot, depends on time)?  To get to my main point:  If we do get only one print of one kid, will it be an issue to get the other two's photo sessions on our PP+ card or do we have to buy the other two prints to make that happens? I dont care about the prints at all, just want to make sure all 3 sessions are available to our PP+ card.



Great question! I would love to know the answer too as I am in the same boat! For some reason I want to say I read that you would get one print, but all pictures on your card (and I think they would take a picture of them together), I could be totally wrong though.


----------



## smitch425

jenjersnap said:


> I have a PP+ question too, might be a silly one.  Have 3 kids doing PL.  it says one 5x7 print is included with PP+...is that per kid, ie, we would get a 5x7 for each kid?  Or, is it per PP+ acct so we will get just one print (which may or may not be a group shot, depends on time)?  To get to my main point:  If we do get only one print of one kid, will it be an issue to get the other two's photo sessions on our PP+ card or do we have to buy the other two prints to make that happens? I dont care about the prints at all, just want to make sure all 3 sessions are available to our PP+ card.





mythreeboys said:


> Great question! I would love to know the answer too as I am in the same boat! For some reason I want to say I read that you would get one print, but all pictures on your card (and I think they would take a picture of them together), I could be totally wrong though.



You will receive a print package for each child that gets a makeover, and you can request that the photo be taken of all of the kids together, but the lighting is really set up best for just one person at a time. Have fun!


----------



## bumbershoot

smitch425 said:


> You will receive a print package for each child that gets a makeover...



For each *person*, right?  

The original post says the normal mermaid package still exists, but that's not on the Disney site.  It does still exist, right?  And they'll do the normal mermaid stuff on a grownup?


----------



## smitch425

bumbershoot said:


> For each *person*, right?
> 
> The original post says the normal mermaid package still exists, but that's not on the Disney site.  It does still exist, right?  And they'll do the normal mermaid stuff on a grownup?



Yes, the people I quoted asked about their children, so that is why I answered that way, but it is for each "person". And yes, to my knowledge, the regular mermaid package is still available. 

ETA: The DPB states that the old mermaid package (as well as the old Jake package) will still be available with new twists...

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...bidi-bobbidi-boutique-and-the-pirates-league/


----------



## bumbershoot

smitch425 said:


> Yes, the people I quoted asked about their children, so that is why I answered that way, but it is for each "person". And yes, to my knowledge, the regular mermaid package is still available.
> 
> ETA: The DPB states that the old mermaid package (as well as the old Jake package) will still be available with new twists...
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...bidi-bobbidi-boutique-and-the-pirates-league/



Thank you!

I figured that's what you meant, but I'm in full-bore planning mode right now and needed to be super-sure.  

Ah, I read through that (I think it's linked on the first page in this thread?) but it turns out I missed the ever-so-important "which will still be available".  


Annoying that disneyworld.com doesn't have ALL of the info.  Though I did just re-re-re-read it again and found the answer to my nail polish question (do they take off old nail polish? NO, come with your nails free of polish).  


that's a lot of smilies.....


----------



## jenjersnap

smitch425 said:


> You will receive a print package for each child that gets a makeover, and you can request that the photo be taken of all of the kids together, but the lighting is really set up best for just one person at a time. Have fun!



Oh yay, great news!  Thank you!


----------



## Disney Khi

What is the smallest size in the deluxe mermaid costume? DD age 4 has decided that she wants to do this instead of trying BBB. I wanted to make sure the costume would fit someone small.


----------



## Fivemuggles

I have a question - We have a reservation at 9:15, on a day the park opens at 9:00.  Is there any chance they will let us in before park opening?


----------



## Overexcited

Fivemuggles said:


> I have a question - We have a reservation at 9:15, on a day the park opens at 9:00.  Is there any chance they will let us in before park opening?



Good chance, they do for ADR's for breakfast. I purposefully book them before opening to get a quiet walk and pictures on Main Street!


----------



## teetee830

Does anyone have a picture and cost of the Captain Hook  costume? My DS really wants to be Captain Hook and I'm trying to decide if I should get one before we come or not.


----------



## serene56

I find it online.   for about 22.00

http://www.target.com/p/boy-s-capta...sku=10055122&gclid=CO374tv-p7gCFQqf4AodGFMAmw


----------



## smitch425

serene56 said:


> I find it online.   for about 22.00
> 
> http://www.target.com/p/boy-s-capta...sku=10055122&gclid=CO374tv-p7gCFQqf4AodGFMAmw



That is the costume DS wore last year, but it does not come with the hat so we ordered that online from the Disney Store before our trip. The hat was $14.95 and I believe the Disney Store's Hook costume was $44.95. We bought our hook at the Dollar Tree. The linked costume runs on the small side, so for a 6 year old, I would definitely get the medium.


----------



## teetee830

Thanks so much, do you guys have a picture of it in real life? Is it so thin he'd have to wear something under it?


----------



## smitch425

teetee830 said:


> Thanks so much, do you guys have a picture of it in real life? Is it so thin he'd have to wear something under it?



It was very cold last year, so DS wore a long sleeve shirt under it. You will at least need a white t shirt because it only comes with a dickey and jacket, no shirt. I sewed some Velcro to close the jacket so it didn't look so sloppy and that worked very well. I bought his shoes at Walmart for about $10 or so. I'll post some pics in a few minutes. I shall return...


----------



## smitch425

Hadn't tucked his pants into his socks yet, and hadn't drawn his mustache on yet in the first one, and Tink staged the last shot.


----------



## teetee830

Thanks Smitch your awesome!!!! It looks great and I love your pics. I think I'll go ahead and order this do I have it taken care of.


----------



## smitch425

teetee830 said:


> Thanks Smitch your awesome!!!! It looks great and I love your pics. I think I'll go ahead and order this do I have it taken care of.



You're welcome and thanks!


----------



## cajaput

I am DESPERATE for a Pirates League Reservation for October 10th, 2013!  This is our first ever Disney trip, so I'm VERY new to all of this and had no idea about this activity until today! This would be perfect for my 7yr old son to do for our MNSSHP that night!


----------



## melnbil

cajaput said:


> I am DESPERATE for a Pirates League Reservation for October 10th, 2013!  This is our first ever Disney trip, so I'm VERY new to all of this and had no idea about this activity until today! This would be perfect for my 7yr old son to do for our MNSSHP that night!



Keep trying everyday!! You never know when someone will cancel or they will open late reservations for MNSSHP!!


----------



## scrappymel

cajaput said:


> I am DESPERATE for a Pirates League Reservation for October 10th, 2013!  This is our first ever Disney trip, so I'm VERY new to all of this and had no idea about this activity until today! This would be perfect for my 7yr old son to do for our MNSSHP that night!



We will be there that day at 2:30. I hope you get your reservation! Pixie dust to you... Keep trying!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## teetee830

smitch425 said:


> You're welcome and thanks!



I order the hat and costume from Amazon and received it Saturday! It's awesome and DS loves it. Thanks do much for the help!


----------



## smitch425

teetee830 said:


> I order the hat and costume from Amazon and received it Saturday! It's awesome and DS loves it. Thanks do much for the help!



That's great! Happy to help!  I highly suggest using a park day to get to MK before 4 on your party day. Peter Pan stops meeting before 4pm, so if you want a pic with him, you'll need to get there early. We arrived a 2 PM in costume last year, and just got our bags and wristbands at an in park lactation after 4pm.


----------



## Tonto

Anyone secure a ressie after 4pm on an MNSSHP night, yet?  Meant to call today and FORGOT!!


----------



## 2DisPrincesses

cajaput said:
			
		

> I am DESPERATE for a Pirates League Reservation for October 10th, 2013!  This is our first ever Disney trip, so I'm VERY new to all of this and had no idea about this activity until today! This would be perfect for my 7yr old son to do for our MNSSHP that night!



I will be canceling a PL reservation for October 10th @1:55.  We have changed our dates a bit due to free dining.  I can only cancel by calling but we could try to coordinate a time to call if you want to try for it.  We might want to wait a few days until the hold times are more manageable.


----------



## cajaput

2DisPrincesses said:
			
		

> I will be canceling a PL reservation for October 10th @1:55.  We have changed our dates a bit due to free dining.  I can only cancel by calling but we could try to coordinate a time to call if you want to try for it.  We might want to wait a few days until the hold times are more manageable.



OH MY GOSH!!!!! I WOULD LOVE TO!!!! Just tell me what you need me to do and I'll do it!!!! I'm unable to send a PM because I'm so new. :0(


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

Belle5 said:


> Anyone asked the make-up artist to skip the eye make-up on a boy? I am concerned about my son looking like a drag queen a week later when we have a wedding to attend! Should the make-up be long gone by then, if we should go ahead with it? Those of you who have done full pirate make-up with your son...would you allow it if you had a wedding a week later? Has anyone had great success with getting all the eye make-up off right away?
> 
> Thank you!



I just wanted to say that my son and I did this last October for MNSSHP.  He got the cursed pirate look.  When he showered that night, everything came off easily except the eyes.  I tried a couple different soaps and makeup remover, with no luck.  He had eyeliner in pics for the next day or two.  Then a cast member somewhere suggested baby wipes.  I bought a package in the AoA gift shop(cant remember if it was huggies or pampers) and it came right off!  I'll definitely be taking some baby wipes next trip.

Also, I wanted to add that our gunner refused to take pictures of us together.  She said it was set up only for a single person.  Even after I stated that we had done this in the past, she refused.   I was pretty bummed!  I didnt really need pics of just myself as a pirate, and I even had suggested skipping single pictures of me in case it was a matter of not enough time for all the pictures.


----------



## cajaput

2DisPrincesses said:


> I will be canceling a PL reservation for October 10th @1:55.  We have changed our dates a bit due to free dining.  I can only cancel by calling but we could try to coordinate a time to call if you want to try for it.  We might want to wait a few days until the hold times are more manageable.





cajaput said:


> OH MY GOSH!!!!! I WOULD LOVE TO!!!! Just tell me what you need me to do and I'll do it!!!! I'm unable to send a PM because I'm so new. :0(



The 3-way call with Disney worked!!!! I got the 10/10 @ 1:55 reservation for my son!!!!   I can't express how much I appreciate you taking the time to do that with me! You have literally made this first Disney trip PERFECT in my eyes!!! Now, I can take my daughter to her BBB makeover   and my hubby can take our son to his PL makeover   and they will be all decked out and ready to go to MNSSHP that night! And the best part about it all is that it's ALL A SURPRISE for our kids! They have NO CLUE we are going to Disney!!!!

Again, I can't thank you enough!!!! Sending you a big huge hug!!!


----------



## 2DisPrincesses

cajaput said:
			
		

> The 3-way call with Disney worked!!!! I got the 10/10 @ 1:55 reservation for my son!!!!   I can't express how much I appreciate you taking the time to do that with me! You have literally made this first Disney trip PERFECT in my eyes!!! Now, I can take my daughter to her BBB makeover   and my hubby can take our son to his PL makeover   and they will be all decked out and ready to go to MNSSHP that night! And the best part about it all is that it's ALL A SURPRISE for our kids! They have NO CLUE we are going to Disney!!!!
> 
> Again, I can't thank you enough!!!! Sending you a big huge hug!!!



Oh thank goodness!!!! I've been on pins and needles since I hung up!   I'm SO glad it worked- have a great time!!!!


----------



## Dan Murphy

That was GREAT, Melanie, congratulations.  And welcome to the dis.


----------



## Dan Murphy

I have to jump on your long running thread here, Brenna, congratulations on little Adelaide Jade.      Welcome to the world, Adelaide.  

   Wishing many, many fun meet and greets for you all in the years ahead.


----------



## smitch425

Dan Murphy said:


> I have to jump on your long running thread here, Brenna, congratulations on little Adelaide Jade.      Welcome to the world, Adelaide.
> 
> Wishing many, many fun meet and greets for you all in the years ahead.



Her video of meeting Mickey for the first time made me tear up. So adorable!


----------



## bumbershoot

That was very cool to read.  



I am weirdly excited about our appointment in October.  DS and DH will be pirates, of course, and I'm still going for the mermaid look.  How important are the fingernails for this?  I was thinking of getting a manicure (which I never ever do) right before the trip (there's a Butter:London nail salon at seatac, and my plane leaves 2 hours after DS and DH's flight...perfect, right?) and probably won't want to mess it up.  

Does anyone have thoughts on the mermaid nail polish for an adult?


----------



## smitch425

bumbershoot said:


> That was very cool to read.
> 
> 
> 
> I am weirdly excited about our appointment in October.  DS and DH will be pirates, of course, and I'm still going for the mermaid look.  How important are the fingernails for this?  I was thinking of getting a manicure (which I never ever do) right before the trip (there's a Butter:London nail salon at seatac, and my plane leaves 2 hours after DS and DH's flight...perfect, right?) and probably won't want to mess it up.
> 
> Does anyone have thoughts on the mermaid nail polish for an adult?



It is not the best quality, IMHO. Definitely more for kids than adults. They just do a quick coat, too, so I would get a real manicure and skip the PL polish.


----------



## Berlioz70

Dan Murphy said:


> I have to jump on your long running thread here, Brenna, congratulations on little Adelaide Jade.      Welcome to the world, Adelaide.
> 
> Wishing many, many fun meet and greets for you all in the years ahead.





smitch425 said:


> Her video of meeting Mickey for the first time made me tear up. So adorable!



Thank you both!!! She was awake for the hour leading up to the meet, then fell asleep while we stood in line. LOL! I guess I'll have to get used to that.



bumbershoot said:


> Does anyone have thoughts on the mermaid nail polish for an adult?





smitch425 said:


> It is not the best quality, IMHO. Definitely more for kids than adults. They just do a quick coat, too, so I would get a real manicure and skip the PL polish.



Just echoing smitch - get your manicure and skip the nail polish.


----------



## mom2rtk

Brenna!

CONGRATULATIONS! 

What an great way to start my Monday morning.  The first of many awesome character meets in Adelaide's future. Have you chosen her Halloween costume yet?  Please tell me she's not going to be a pirate! 

And now I'm going to dissolve in tears because a week from today my baby will be away at college and it was just yesterday he was that size.


----------



## jcjen519

thought i`d share although i realize they are phone pics and not that great
may 2012 no make up- he refused. jake 






September 2012 - loved it! jake again






jan 2013 - jake!






May 2013 - fantasy captain hook for pirate night!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

mom2rtk said:


> And now I'm going to dissolve in tears because a week from today my baby will be away at college and it was just yesterday he was that size.


----------



## mom2rtk

Disney_Princess83 said:


>





Thanks Amanda. I'll apologize in advance for all the whining I do about it in the next couple weeks!


----------



## LisaFB

We just found about this experience last night and it looks interesting.


----------



## Berlioz70

mom2rtk said:


> Brenna!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!
> 
> What an great way to start my Monday morning.  The first of many awesome character meets in Adelaide's future. Have you chosen her Halloween costume yet?  Please tell me she's not going to be a pirate!



Thank you!!

I've been thinking about Halloween for some time now, we're continuing with Disney villains. I don't want to commit to anything just in case something doesn't work out - but hopefully it'll be cute! We knew last year would likely be our last *big* year for characters, so this year it'll be up to how well she does and we'll meet who we can.


----------



## budafam

I booked the Jake package for our trip in December but I'm having second thoughts on that... DS wants to switch it to a First Mate package and get the multi-eyed Jack look.  Do I need to call or can I switch it when we get there?


----------



## smitch425

budafam said:


> I booked the Jake package for our trip in December but I'm having second thoughts on that... DS wants to switch it to a First Mate package and get the multi-eyed Jack look.  Do I need to call or can I switch it when we get there?



When I booked the Jake package last year, The CM said we could change the day of if we wanted to.


----------



## Berlioz70

budafam said:


> I booked the Jake package for our trip in December but I'm having second thoughts on that... DS wants to switch it to a First Mate package and get the multi-eyed Jack look.  Do I need to call or can I switch it when we get there?





smitch425 said:


> When I booked the Jake package last year, The CM said we could change the day of if we wanted to.



Correct:



Berlioz70 said:


> *FAQ*
> I want to change the package I booked, how far in advance should I call?
> You do not need to call at all, you haven't actually booked a package at all and will be asked during check-in which package that you want.


----------



## glvsav37

Our whole family did this last week and loved it.   


One word of warning on the multi-eyed make-up, the CM said that you need to have your eyes closed for about 20mins while they do it.  So if your son has any issues sitting still that long I would advise away from that look.  

We didn't do that look, just posting what the CM told us.


----------



## budafam

Why did I even bother to subscribe.. lol, no notification.  Thank you everyone


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

My DS was 5 at the time he did the jack sparrow look with the three eyes.  It turned out amazing but he did have to stay still for a long time.  I think overall it totaled to about 90 minutes!  It was really awesome though!
Here are some pictures.


----------



## Overexcited

OhStuffandFluff said:


> My DS was 5 at the time he did the jack sparrow look with the three eyes.  It turned out amazing but he did have to stay still for a long time.  I think overall it totaled to about 90 minutes!  It was really awesome though!
> Here are some pictures.



Very cool!


----------



## carolinainmymind

For those waiting on MNSSHP later bookings, we found these open today when called.  So excited!!!!


----------



## SABeasley98

carolinainmymind said:


> For those waiting on MNSSHP later bookings, we found these open today when called.  So excited!!!!



Thanks for posting-I just called & changed ours to after 4 on our party night!  Yay!  For anyone interested, I just cancelled a 12:30pm & 2:10pm reservation for 10/27.


----------



## Tonto

SABeasley98 said:


> Thanks for posting-I just called & changed ours to after 4 on our party night!  Yay!  For anyone interested, I just cancelled a 12:30pm & 2:10pm reservation for 10/27.





carolinainmymind said:


> For those waiting on MNSSHP later bookings, we found these open today when called.  So excited!!!!




Thanks to you guys I was just able to book for 9/29 at 5:20 & 5:30 for my family of four.  It was the last thing I had left to secure before our trip- so relieved!  Many thanks for the heads up!


----------



## rocky119

thats awesome


----------



## pink5683

Thank you for the heads up! I was just able to move my reservations to a better day and time for us!


----------



## Caseystigger

Tonto said:
			
		

> Thanks to you guys I was just able to book for 9/29 at 5:20 & 5:30 for my family of four.  It was the last thing I had left to secure before our trip- so relieved!  Many thanks for the heads up!



I was just able to get 5pm on our party night too! 10/22! Totally made my day.


----------



## areyouready2rumbelle

Any idea what those "twists" might be??



smitch425 said:


> The DPB states that the old mermaid package (as well as the old Jake package) will still be available with new twists...


----------



## areyouready2rumbelle

Question about the mermaid: Can you ask the pirate master to go lighter (like a LOT lighter) or even skip the blush?? For some reason blush has never looked good on me. Last time I just ended up looking sorta sunburned....


----------



## Berlioz70

areyouready2rumbelle said:


> Any idea what those "twists" might be??
> 
> 
> 
> smitch425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The DPB states that the old mermaid package (as well as the old Jake package) will still be available with new twists...
Click to expand...


Costumes - info is on the first post.



areyouready2rumbelle said:


> Question about the mermaid: Can you ask the pirate master to go lighter (like a LOT lighter) or even skip the blush?? For some reason blush has never looked good on me. Last time I just ended up looking sorta sunburned....



Yep - just let them know at the start! They have lots of colors to choose from, perhaps you can request a specific one.


----------



## areyouready2rumbelle

So is the regular, sans costume, mermaid still available??


----------



## bumbershoot

areyouready2rumbelle said:


> So is the regular, sans costume, mermaid still available??



I asked that on this thread maybe a month ago and was told yes.  the old things are available, and new twists are ALSO available.


----------



## Dsnyless in Seattle

Question: Currently we have 4 PL appts. (together) scheduled for our trip in October for our three kids and one other. Has anyone heard of being able to walk up and add a 5th kid by chance then and there? Our appt. is close to park open at around 9:30 or something. We just may have an additional little one coming with us, and I don't want to leave anyone out but know it's tough to get appts. and all. Last I checked they didn't have anything open. What do you think our chance for success is if we just walk up?  (NOT a MNSSHP day, btw...)


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

Quick Question... Do they still have the Pirate Brigade at 4:00 on nights of MNSSHP?


----------



## Mom2six

Dsnyless in Seattle said:


> Question: Currently we have 4 PL appts. (together) scheduled for our trip in October for our three kids and one other. Has anyone heard of being able to walk up and add a 5th kid by chance then and there? Our appt. is close to park open at around 9:30 or something. We just may have an additional little one coming with us, and I don't want to leave anyone out but know it's tough to get appts. and all. Last I checked they didn't have anything open. What do you think our chance for success is if we just walk up?  (NOT a MNSSHP day, btw...)



I really do not know how often they take walk-up additions. I do know last year when my DD6 had an appt they asked if my son (then 4) wanted to be a pirate too. They were willing to slide him - he didn't want to do it b/c he was afraid, but they were willing.


----------



## Dsnyless in Seattle

Mom2six said:


> I really do not know how often they take walk-up additions. I do know last year when my DD6 had an appt they asked if my son (then 4) wanted to be a pirate too. They were willing to slide him - he didn't want to do it b/c he was afraid, but they were willing.



Thanks for the reply. Nice to know that at very least it's possible. I'm guessing that like anything else it all depends on space and pixie dust.


----------



## jcemom

I was able to change our 11:30 reservation on September 13 to 4:30 for MNSSHP with no problem yesterday, so there must still be plenty of availability. Hope that means we get the party to ourselves!


----------



## areyouready2rumbelle

Hi! One more quick question. Can I wear foundation and mascara and get my mermaid/empress (can't decide!) makeup put on over that??


----------



## princesslayla

areyouready2rumbelle said:


> Hi! One more quick question. Can I wear foundation and mascara and get my mermaid/empress (can't decide!) makeup put on over that??



My daughter did the mermaid yesterday. It is only the eyes....no other face makeup is applied. They apply heaven eyeshadow, eyeliner and lipgloss. So sure you could wear foundation and mascara to your appointment.


----------



## TheRatPack

They told us to arrive with a clean face and brushed hair.....not sure if they'd say anything to an adult wearing foundation though.


----------



## Berlioz70

areyouready2rumbelle said:


> Hi! One more quick question. Can I wear foundation and mascara and get my mermaid/empress (can't decide!) makeup put on over that??



I recommend it!


----------



## areyouready2rumbelle

Berlioz70 said:


> I recommend it!



Thanks!!!


----------



## jcemom

They told me to bring DD with a clean face, brushed hair, and her own brush and comb. Now, BBB told me to bring her own brush OR comb, but then didn't use it anyway. Is PL going to use it? I thought the Empress package didn't come with a hairdo, just a bandanna tied over the hair?


----------



## Berlioz70

jcemom said:


> They told me to bring DD with a clean face, brushed hair, and her own brush and comb. Now, BBB told me to bring her own brush OR comb, but then didn't use it anyway. Is PL going to use it? I thought the Empress package didn't come with a hairdo, just a bandanna tied over the hair?



From the 1st post:



Berlioz70 said:


> *FAQ*
> Do I need to bring a comb?
> When making a reservation, you will be told to bring a comb/brush. In truth, neither are needed.
> 
> What is done with hair?
> If a girl's hair is DOWN with the Empress/Mermaid, it will be twisted back. If her hair is up, it will not be touched. Hair is not touched for the other looks.


----------



## jcemom

Thank you! I thought I had read that somewhere...just didn't realize it was in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Toddgabweg




----------



## PanNeverGrowUp

Hello all,
I'm planning a family outing for one of the upcoming halloween parties. how difficult is it really to make an appointment day of a halloween party? has anyone tried before? or is it as hard as the BBB?
also I read in this thread that they have a sea siren that it's a darker mermaid? is that for older women or young girls too?


----------



## Berlioz70

PanNeverGrowUp said:


> Hello all,
> I'm planning a family outing for one of the upcoming halloween parties. how difficult is it really to make an appointment day of a halloween party? has anyone tried before? or is it as hard as the BBB?
> also I read in this thread that they have a sea siren that it's a darker mermaid? is that for older women or young girls too?



On MNSSHP nights it's nearly impossible to get a walk-in - party dates also tend to run with a bit of a wait for those who have an appointment. Waits have been up to 2 hours depending on what time of day your appointment is for and how quickly those before you got through. 

Yes - the Sea Siren is a seasonal look for all ages; this year they're also adding the Zombie as a second seasonal option.


----------



## PanNeverGrowUp

Berlioz70 said:


> On MNSSHP nights it's nearly impossible to get a walk-in - party dates also tend to run with a bit of a wait for those who have an appointment. Waits have been up to 2 hours depending on what time of day your appointment is for and how quickly those before you got through.
> 
> Yes - the Sea Siren is a seasonal look for all ages; this year they're also adding the Zombie as a second seasonal option.




Awesome! Thanks so much for the info. The zombie sounds really cool. I might want to do that myself. haha
Any pics or ideas of what it might look like?


----------



## Berlioz70

PanNeverGrowUp said:


> Awesome! Thanks so much for the info. The zombie sounds really cool. I might want to do that myself. haha
> Any pics or ideas of what it might look like?



It's another full face (like the cursed, but not as thick). I've seen it, but photos are not allowed to be posted yet. I'm hoping the Disney Parks Blog does a piece on it this year, they never covered the Siren last year.

For those that are curious - here is what last year's Siren looked like, my guess is that it'll be the same this year:


----------



## PanNeverGrowUp

Berlioz70 said:


> It's another full face (like the cursed, but not as thick). I've seen it, but photos are not allowed to be posted yet. I'm hoping the Disney Parks Blog does a piece on it this year, they never covered the Siren last year.
> 
> For those that are curious - here is what last year's Siren looked like, my guess is that it'll be the same this year:




The Siren looks interesting. Is it suppose to be like an evil mermaid or a sea witch?
Is there any blood or anything with the zombie? I'm concerned about it being too gross, but I guess it is Disney and they wouldn't have anything inappropriate. 
Im very interested in the new looks. They seem to be unique compared to what is already offered year round.
Please let us/me know if there's any more info on them!


----------



## areyouready2rumbelle

Any idea when the siren will debut for this year? I have a ressie for late this week.


----------



## Berlioz70

I believe the seasonal looks start with MNSSHP, which begin next Tuesday (9/10).


----------



## areyouready2rumbelle

Aw, I won't have it for my appointment... But thats ok! I'm SUPER excited for mnsshp!!! We're going to the first party! I will be Merida, and my parents will be Fergus and Elinor!


----------



## KAdams

Hello,

Any trick to checking the after 4 pm appointments? My 4 yr old just decided he wanted to be a skeleton pirate for one of the MNSSHP. I called reservations and they said that they didn't even see any appointments after 4 that day. 
Thanks


----------



## Radiorox

KAdams said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Any trick to checking the after 4 pm appointments? My 4 yr old just decided he wanted to be a skeleton pirate for one of the MNSSHP. I called reservations and they said that they didn't even see any appointments after 4 that day.
> Thanks



Keep trying, people do cancel.


----------



## Love Tink

Has anyone ever had an issue with their PL photos being added to their Photopass card?

We had PP+ and after my three boys did PL last week, we gave the PP+ card over to the photographer and also at check out. We received the three folios, each with a print inside. Each folio also contained a receipt with our PP+ number on it and then another unique Photopass number on it. I assumed that these were for the photos of the boys, to be added later.

But when I try to enter these numbers, none of them work. They all come up as invalid. Am I missing something? Help!


----------



## PirateMom80

I just happen to see the discussions about the new looks. My little man was lucky enough to be selected to try the zombie look. at first he wanted to do the skeleton but they suggested that it wouldn't last all day (we had a morning appointment) and then they showed us the zombie and my little pirate got really excited. you still get all the stuff that the skeleton gets and it really did last all day. the white started to fade and the lips too when he ate and drank but the rest of the face was in tact. he also felt like a celebrity getting questions from everyone about his look. he loved it!


----------



## PirateMom80

Berlioz70 said:


> It's another full face (like the cursed, but not as thick). I've seen it, but photos are not allowed to be posted yet. I'm hoping the Disney Parks Blog does a piece on it this year, they never covered the Siren last year.
> 
> For those that are curious - here is what last year's Siren looked like, my guess is that it'll be the same this year:
> 
> This has to be for older girls, right? I'm not so sure about this look. It seems too much like a mask but what do I know about makeup. lol


----------



## jcemom

PirateMom80 said:


> I just happen to see the discussions about the new looks. My little man was lucky enough to be selected to try the zombie look. at first he wanted to do the skeleton but they suggested that it wouldn't last all day (we had a morning appointment) and then they showed us the zombie and my little pirate got really excited. you still get all the stuff that the skeleton gets and it really did last all day. the white started to fade and the lips too when he ate and drank but the rest of the face was in tact. he also felt like a celebrity getting questions from everyone about his look. he loved it!



That's wonderful! I'm happy to hear he enjoyed all the extra attention!


----------



## Berlioz70

PirateMom80 said:


> I just happen to see the discussions about the new looks. My little man was lucky enough to be selected to try the zombie look. at first he wanted to do the skeleton but they suggested that it wouldn't last all day (we had a morning appointment) and then they showed us the zombie and my little pirate got really excited. you still get all the stuff that the skeleton gets and it really did last all day. the white started to fade and the lips too when he ate and drank but the rest of the face was in tact. he also felt like a celebrity getting questions from everyone about his look. he loved it!



Do you have a photo you are willing to share? Glad to hear he enjoyed the new look!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## cajaput

PirateMom80 said:


> I just happen to see the discussions about the new looks. My little man was lucky enough to be selected to try the zombie look. at first he wanted to do the skeleton but they suggested that it wouldn't last all day (we had a morning appointment) and then they showed us the zombie and my little pirate got really excited. you still get all the stuff that the skeleton gets and it really did last all day. the white started to fade and the lips too when he ate and drank but the rest of the face was in tact. he also felt like a celebrity getting questions from everyone about his look. he loved it!





Berlioz70 said:


> Do you have a photo you are willing to share? Glad to hear he enjoyed the new look!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I would also LOVE to see a picture of the zombie choice!  We are doing MNSSHP on Oct. 10 and my 7yr old son has a Pirates League appt. beforehand to get made over for the party!  A zombie sounds like something he would really get a kick out of!!!


----------



## Music City Mama

Sorry if this has been asked recently -- I tried searching the thread and only found some older posts. If I reserve a 9:00 appointment, will they allow us in a little early? I can't imagine getting over there any earlier than 9:05-9:10 otherwise. Thanks.


----------



## Berlioz70

Music City Mama said:


> Sorry if this has been asked recently -- I tried searching the thread and only found some older posts. If I reserve a 9:00 appointment, will they allow us in a little early? I can't imagine getting over there any earlier than 9:05-9:10 otherwise. Thanks.



I can't speak for the Main Entrance - but the park typically opens to Main Street about 10 minutes prior to park opening daily. Adventureland does not open until 9, regardless of appointment time, so you'll get stopped there.


----------



## Music City Mama

Berlioz70 said:


> I can't speak for the Main Entrance - but the park typically opens to Main Street about 10 minutes prior to park opening daily. Adventureland does not open until 9, regardless of appointment time, so you'll get stopped there.



Thanks for the info -- much appreciated, Berlioz.


----------



## my2ms0205

I have been trying for the last 6 weeks to get an appointment for DS and PL is booked solid   His only requests this trip were to eat at BOG and get a pirate makeover. Managed to get a fastpass lunch reservation for BOG, but would still love to make both wishes come true. Does PL take walk ups at all or when they say they are booked they really are booked without a chance to get in?


----------



## bumbershoot

my2ms0205 said:


> I have been trying for the last 6 weeks to get an appointment for DS and PL is booked solid   His only requests this trip were to eat at BOG and get a pirate makeover. Managed to get a fastpass lunch reservation for BOG, but would still love to make both wishes come true. Does PL take walk ups at all or when they say they are booked they really are booked without a chance to get in?



From the first post in the thread:



> Is an appointment required?
> Yes. The Pirates League can be booked 180 days in advance. Due to the popularity of the 4th movie, the League is booking up about 2-3 weeks in advance. If you are unable to make an appointment you can attempt to walk-in, but the majority of people are turned away.
> 
> Each morning the reservations are re-evaluated for the day and some additional slots may be open (sometimes just one or two, sometimes it's closer to eight or nine). These slots are filled on a first come first serve basis. If you walk-in right at 9 they will schedule you for later in the day, based on the openings. By 9:30-10:00 all of these slots are typically filled and no additional walk-ins are taken.


----------



## my2ms0205

Thank you Bumbershoot! I read the first post, but missed that. That's what I get for trying to read stuff online after midnight


----------



## jcemom

Berlioz70 said:


> *Pirate Portrait*
> 
> Everyone will have an individual picture taken near the end of the experience. The photo will be printed and available to purchase. *Photopass+ includes one 5x7 Portrait.*
> 
> The first photo, with The Pirates League map case/folder, is $14.95.
> Additional photos, without the map case/folder, are $9.95.
> 
> If a photo is purchased, the additional portraits may be added to a Photopass Card at Town Square Theatre or on-line. Photopass cannot be utilized if no photos are purchased at the league.


My DD had an appointment at Pirates League prior to MNSSHP on Friday the 13th. The whole experience was great, we both enjoyed it. It was just so much fun. She said it was MUCH better than Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique. 

When checking in I was asked if I would also like to participate, and assured they could get me in right along with DD. I only wanted to watch, so I declined.

We checked in ten minutes prior to our appointment time and DD was taken right away. The entire experience took an hour (Empress package, and we didn't purchase a costume), from the time we checked in to the time we walked out.

*** However, when we got to the end to purchase our photo, I was told that the minimum "photo package" available for purchase was one photo in the map case/folder, with two additional photos in a cello packet, for $35. (It was $34 and change but I don't remember the exact amount.) I specifically asked if we could purchase only one photo for $15 and was told the only package they sell includes three photos. They are all three the same size and the exact same photo. Purchasing the $35 package was the only way to get the map case/folder.


----------



## Music City Mama

my2ms0205 said:


> I have been trying for the last 6 weeks to get an appointment for DS and PL is booked solid   His only requests this trip were to eat at BOG and get a pirate makeover. Managed to get a fastpass lunch reservation for BOG, but would still love to make both wishes come true. Does PL take walk ups at all or when they say they are booked they really are booked without a chance to get in?



I can sympathize. I tried calling a week ago to get an appointment for late November and NOTHING was available on either day we were going to be at MK. The CM told me to try calling the day before I'll be there since they have a 24-hour cancellation policy.


----------



## Toddgabweg

http://youtu.be/7XLfMcmQFOg


My kids loved the Pirates League- glad I had photopass plus...


----------



## AliceandAriel

1- Can adults still get in on this? I've been so bummed they don't allow adults for BBB, but this would be awesome! 
2- On Disney's website, there is no mention of the regular Mermaid package (just facepaint, no shirt or tutu), is that no longer an option?


----------



## krd315

AliceandAriel said:


> 1- Can adults still get in on this? I've been so bummed they don't allow adults for BBB, but this would be awesome!
> 2- On Disney's website, there is no mention of the regular Mermaid package (just facepaint, no shirt or tutu), is that no longer an option?



It was still available as of 8-20-13 for $39.  My 2 granddaughters really enjoyed it as they both love Ariel.  we found mermaid skirts at Toys r us and took them with us. the photos with Ariel in her grotto were awesome.


----------



## chellewashere

AliceandAriel said:


> 1- Can adults still get in on this? I've been so bummed they don't allow adults for BBB, but this would be awesome!
> 2- On Disney's website, there is no mention of the regular Mermaid package (just facepaint, no shirt or tutu), is that no longer an option?



My husband did it last year....he had a blast. We are all going to be doing it this next year


----------



## Berlioz70

jcemom said:


> *** However, when we got to the end to purchase our photo, I was told that the minimum "photo package" available for purchase was one photo in the map case/folder, with two additional photos in a cello packet, for $35.



I just confirmed this with the Gunners - thanks for the update, I'll change the first post!


----------



## GaBelle

Music City Mama said:
			
		

> I can sympathize. I tried calling a week ago to get an appointment for late November and NOTHING was available on either day we were going to be at MK. The CM told me to try calling the day before I'll be there since they have a 24-hour cancellation policy.



This actually worked for me. I called on a Wednesday and they were able to get us in the next day.


----------



## matthewhavens

I'm about to sign off now but I have two extra Pirate's League resevations I'm not going to use on November 29th at 2:55pm and 3:05pm.  I see people saying they are trying to get reservations at the end of November with no luck.  I will be back on the computer tomorrow morning around 10am.  Reply to this post and I can try to time dropping the reservations if you want to call in at the same time and try to pick them up.


----------



## Music City Mama

GaBelle said:


> This actually worked for me. I called on a Wednesday and they were able to get us in the next day.



Good to know -- thanks!



matthewhavens said:


> I'm about to sign off now but I have two extra Pirate's League resevations I'm not going to use on November 29th at 2:55pm and 3:05pm.  I see people saying they are trying to get reservations at the end of November with no luck.  I will be back on the computer tomorrow morning around 10am.  Reply to this post and I can try to time dropping the reservations if you want to call in at the same time and try to pick them up.



Not the date I need, but that was very sweet of you to post this!


----------



## dsamama

hello,  my boys have just told me they want to be pirates for halloween....they have no idea we are going to disney and i thought that doing pirates league on our mnsshp night would be awesome for them but i have a few questions....
We have photopass plus and i am still confused about how this works here.  it says that a 5x7 photo is included with that but am i understanding correctly that you only get the pictures on your card if you spend another thirty something on some more pictures?  that pretty much doubles the cost..... if you don't buy that do you still get the 5x7 and that image on the photopass card?
Also i am seeing something about new looks?  Can someone tell me about that?  i saw something about a zombie look and DS had mentioned he would like to be a zombie pirate so that may be great for him.  Thanks!


----------



## smitch425

dsamama said:


> hello,  my boys have just told me they want to be pirates for halloween....they have no idea we are going to disney and i thought that doing pirates league on our mnsshp night would be awesome for them but i have a few questions....
> We have photopass plus and i am still confused about how this works here.  it says that a 5x7 photo is included with that but am i understanding correctly that you only get the pictures on your card if you spend another thirty something on some more pictures?  that pretty much doubles the cost..... if you don't buy that do you still get the 5x7 and that image on the photopass card?
> Also i am seeing something about new looks?  Can someone tell me about that?  i saw something about a zombie look and DS had mentioned he would like to be a zombie pirate so that may be great for him.  Thanks!



If you have Photopass+, you will get a free portrait package for each child, and the digital images will be included on your cd. Not sure if the digital images are automatically put onto your account or not, but the Photopass number for each session will be printed on the photos themselves and can be entered online on your Photopass account. Not sure of the new looks. Haven't seen any pictures of those yet. Good luck with getting them in. If they do not have any availability before you arrive, stop by first thing that morning and see if they can squeeze you in later in the day.


----------



## williamscm3

dsamama said:
			
		

> hello,  my boys have just told me they want to be pirates for halloween....they have no idea we are going to disney and i thought that doing pirates league on our mnsshp night would be awesome for them but i have a few questions....
> We have photopass plus and i am still confused about how this works here.  it says that a 5x7 photo is included with that but am i understanding correctly that you only get the pictures on your card if you spend another thirty something on some more pictures?  that pretty much doubles the cost..... if you don't buy that do you still get the 5x7 and that image on the photopass card?
> Also i am seeing something about new looks?  Can someone tell me about that?  i saw something about a zombie look and DS had mentioned he would like to be a zombie pirate so that may be great for him.  Thanks!



You don't have to spend anything extra to get the pictures put on your card you just wont get an actual copy of the pictures given to you as your leaving(like how the pictures are actually given to you at meals if you have photopass, at pirates league no pictures are printed for you...I hope that makes sense!) ... and my son did the zombie pirate a few weeks ago and it was pretty cool! They said it was special just for Halloween


----------



## smitch425

williamscm3 said:


> You don't have to spend anything extra to get the pictures put on your card you just wont get an actual copy of the pictures given to you as your leaving(like how the pictures are actually given to you at meals if you have photopass, at pirates league no pictures are printed for you...I hope that makes sense!) ... and my son did the zombie pirate a few weeks ago and it was pretty cool! They said it was special just for Halloween



They aren't giving the printed package anymore?  When did that change??? 

ETA:The Photopass+ FAQ on their Facebook page says that a 5x7 print is included with PL. 

ETA2: According to the first post, Photopass+ comes with a free 5x7 photo, but if you do not have Photopass+, the minimum photo package is a 5x7 with two smaller photos (all the same shot) in a mat for $33. This went into effect within the last week or so.


----------



## williamscm3

smitch425 said:
			
		

> They aren't giving the printed package anymore?  When did that change???
> 
> ETA:The Photopass+ FAQ on their Facebook page says that print packages are included with PL.



We could have paid an extra $30 to get the photos that day but since they said they could link them for free to our photo pass+ we just did that...this was just a couple weeks ago


----------



## smitch425

williamscm3 said:


> We could have paid an extra $30 to get the photos that day but since they said they could link them for free to our photo pass+ we just did that...this was just a couple weeks ago



I was probably writing my second edit when you were posting, but you should have gotten a free 5x7. You might want to contact Photopass and see if they will mail one to you for free.


----------



## williamscm3

smitch425 said:


> I was probably writing my second edit when you were posting, but you should have gotten a free 5x7. You might want to contact Photopass and see if they will mail one to you for free.



Thanks! Ill try that Im trying to upload a picture of the zombie pirate too but Im having some difficulties...Ill keep trying!


----------



## dsamama

williamscm3 said:


> Thanks! Ill try that Im trying to upload a picture of the zombie pirate too but Im having some difficulties...Ill keep trying!


  would love to see that too!


----------



## smitch425

williamscm3 said:


> Thanks! Ill try that Im trying to upload a picture of the zombie pirate too but Im having some difficulties...Ill keep trying!



The easiest way to upload a pic is to upload it to Photobucket and then copy and paste the IMG code to your post. Good luck, and can't wait to see the pic!


----------



## Amunet

Just curious ...

Has anyone gotten the Mermaid who wears glasses?
Could you post or send me a picture? I would really love to get this but I'm not sure if it really looks the same-ish with glasses over the beautiful makeup.


----------



## williamscm3

smitch425 said:


> The easiest way to upload a pic is to upload it to Photobucket and then copy and paste the IMG code to your post. Good luck, and can't wait to see the pic!









[/URL][/IMG]

Thanks!! It worked!


----------



## smitch425

Amunet said:


> Just curious ...
> 
> Has anyone gotten the Mermaid who wears glasses?
> Could you post or send me a picture? I would really love to get this but I'm not sure if it really looks the same-ish with glasses over the beautiful makeup.



Here ya go...









And one of DD and DS in the pirate parade...





And a further away shot. You can hardly see her glasses from even a short distance...


----------



## dsamama

williamscm3 said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Thanks!! It worked!



oh cool thanks!  I like that not quite as extreme as the skeleton one....I am just scared about getting it off and my kids looking crazy for the rest of our trip lol


----------



## smitch425

dsamama said:


> oh cool thanks!  I like that not quite as extreme as the skeleton one....I am just scared about getting it off and my kids looking crazy for the rest of our trip lol



I just brought a little pack of Up & Up (Target brand) makeup remover wipes (in the travel items section) on the trip and it took it right off. Even the black came off easily.


----------



## cassie58

matthewhavens said:


> I'm about to sign off now but I have two extra Pirate's League resevations I'm not going to use on November 29th at 2:55pm and 3:05pm.  I see people saying they are trying to get reservations at the end of November with no luck.  I will be back on the computer tomorrow morning around 10am.  Reply to this post and I can try to time dropping the reservations if you want to call in at the same time and try to pick them up.



I am interested if this is still available!  I sent you a PM.

cassie58
11/08-ASMo & Timeshare
8/09-CSR
11/11-CSR
11/13-CSR & AKL


----------



## williamscm3

dsamama said:
			
		

> oh cool thanks!  I like that not quite as extreme as the skeleton one....I am just scared about getting it off and my kids looking crazy for the rest of our trip lol



This option worked much better for my son b/c he had originally wanted the skeleton look but for this one the makeup wasn't as thick and caked on and worked much better in the heat after we took it off it did look like he had eyeliner on still lol but eventually wore off...it was a really fun experience for us all!!


----------



## Amunet

smitch425 said:


> And a further away shot. You can hardly see her glasses from even a short distance...



Oh my goodness, thank you so much! Awe, she's beautiful ^_^

I have small glasses as well, they should do well then, just like your daughters'.

Again, thank you so much for posting this!


----------



## GoldieLocks5

We went in May - my 3 sons became pirates and LOVED it (ages 4, 4, 6).

FYI - the pirate look that has eyeballs all over the face requires the child to sit 20 minutes still with eyes closed - bc there are eyeballs on the eyelids that have to dry. If a kid blinks and messes them up they have to redo them b/c it's a Disney look that has to be done right (this is how they explained it to us)

My 6yo was able to do it  but they said kids usually don't do so well. 

we had photopass plus and got the images digitally added to the account plus the prints.


----------



## smitch425

Amunet said:


> Oh my goodness, thank you so much! Awe, she's beautiful ^_^
> 
> I have small glasses as well, they should do well then, just like your daughters'.
> 
> Again, thank you so much for posting this!



Thanks, and you're welcome! Happy to help!


----------



## Ashleyfaz

smitch425 said:


> Here ya go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one of DD and DS in the pirate parade...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a further away shot. You can hardly see her glasses from even a short distance...



Where did you get your daughters dress? How long did the makeup last?


----------



## areyouready2rumbelle

Ashleyfaz said:


> Where did you get your daughters dress? How long did the makeup last?



My makeup lasted for around two days, although it was more faded the second.


----------



## smitch425

Ashleyfaz said:


> Where did you get your daughters dress? How long did the makeup last?



We washed it off that night because we didn't want it to get all over the bedding at POP. I got the dress at Sears last summer. The brand is A. Byer, and it is the "rumba" style. Here is a full shot of it...


----------



## jjl181

I will be canceling a PL res tonight if anybody wants to try for it. 
Nov. 8 @9:15 am
If you want to try and coordinate, send me a pm!


----------



## jcyoung

Hi all.  I'm new to this thread, so I don't know if this has been answered already.  I managed to get a PL reservation for my 5 year old, but I am trying (without much success) to get another one for my 3 year old.  Does anyone know if they might let him take part in the activities other than the face paint without a reservation?  I don't think he will care about the face paint, but he will be devastated if he doesn't get a sword like his big brother.  

If not, I have heard that there is a gift shop.  Can I buy him a sword there?

We leave in 10 days, so I think my chances of getting another reservation are pretty slim.


----------



## bumbershoot

My family did PL the other day. Had a fabulous time with Ken, Rutledge, and Connor. DH got Hook, DS got Black Eyed Jack, and I was a mermaid. 

I got the full bottle of nail polish, a cute makeup palette, the sash, and simply gorgeous makeup. I had my hair down so he twisted my hair back and secured it with bobby pins and the pretty clip. I love the necklace, too. 

I have NO idea what the norm is for PP+ now but they took individual pix of us and a group picture, and we got one print of each. Awesome!  The folders they put the pirate pix in are wonderful and the mermaid one is pretty. 

DH only kept his makeup on for a few hours but DS and I had to be forced to take ours off. I had makeup remover pads, target brand, that worked pretty well. The makeup in the hairline required soap though. My eyebrows were teal until my shower the next morning.


----------



## carolinainmymind

Just a heads up when I called this evening there is a 905am on 10/22 available for anyone looking (too early for us


----------



## jcyoung

carolinainmymind said:


> Just a heads up when I called this evening there is a 905am on 10/22 available for anyone looking (too early for us



THANK YOU!!!  I got this one and it is the EXACT day that we needed!  Now my younger son can go too!


----------



## gorkt

Quick question - I made a PL reservation by phone for our trip next month but nothing showed up on MDE - is that normal?  I wrote down the reservation number and time but I would just feel better to get some sort of confirmation.


----------



## jcemom

gorkt said:


> Quick question - I made a PL reservation by phone for our trip next month but nothing showed up on MDE - is that normal?  I wrote down the reservation number and time but I would just feel better to get some sort of confirmation.



Our reservation did not show on MDE either, so I guess it's normal.


----------



## Sheilby

gorkt said:


> Quick question - I made a PL reservation by phone for our trip next month but nothing showed up on MDE - is that normal?  I wrote down the reservation number and time but I would just feel better to get some sort of confirmation.



I was told by the guy who made my reservations that it wouldn't show up in my MDE.


----------



## carolinainmymind

jcyoung said:


> THANK YOU!!!  I got this one and it is the EXACT day that we needed!  Now my younger son can go too!



Yay!!!  So excited... Love that there will be one more swashbuckling cutie in MK that day


----------



## dsamama

desperately searching for ressie for two boys  on 10/29 in the afternoon..4-5ish if anyone cancels or sees anything open please let me know thanks!


----------



## frisbeego

jcyoung said:


> Hi all.  I'm new to this thread, so I don't know if this has been answered already.  I managed to get a PL reservation for my 5 year old, but I am trying (without much success) to get another one for my 3 year old.  Does anyone know if they might let him take part in the activities other than the face paint without a reservation?  I don't think he will care about the face paint, but he will be devastated if he doesn't get a sword like his big brother.
> 
> If not, I have heard that there is a gift shop.  Can I buy him a sword there?
> 
> We leave in 10 days, so I think my chances of getting another reservation are pretty slim.



There are a lot of a la carte options.  If you mention it to the CMs, they likely can get a sword (or gun or spy glass) and just add it to your bill.  That way, it comes from a pirate CM instead of you, which may or may not be your 3 year old's thing.  

We had PP+.  For no extra charge, we got the pirate folder with 3 prints, plus all of the electronic images showed up on our PP account.

DS4 and I both did it.  It was the ultimate highlight of a trip filled with highlights.


----------



## tarak

Is it worth doing the PL if you don't get the makeup put on? We're going in January and I have a reservation for three of my kids (10, 9, and 6). My older kids really want to do it. My son, 6, hates face paint. I think he'd love getting a pirate name and the ceremony part of it. But he really doesn't like face paint. I can always have my husband take him and our youngest off to do something else while the older kids go through the PL (and cancel the reservation for him). But if you take away the face paint part of it and there's a lot left over, I don't want to leave him out of it.


----------



## sweepy109

My husband and daughter are doing this in a few weeks. Appointment is at 11:35 and we just got BOG lunch reservations at 1:20. Think we will make it?


----------



## Venaros

tarak said:


> Is it worth doing the PL if you don't get the makeup put on? We're going in January and I have a reservation for three of my kids (10, 9, and 6). My older kids really want to do it. My son, 6, hates face paint. I think he'd love getting a pirate name and the ceremony part of it. But he really doesn't like face paint. I can always have my husband take him and our youngest off to do something else while the older kids go through the PL (and cancel the reservation for him). But if you take away the face paint part of it and there's a lot left over, I don't want to leave him out of it.



It's not really face paint as much as it is just make up. I actually did it yesterday. He could just get a scar to get a feel for it. What they did was use like a makeup pencil and sponge with a little color on it. The scar takes just a few moments and if he's ok with that you could try the rest, or just call it done right there. Just the scar would look cool.

But even with no make up, there is a lot else! Before you even go in theygive you a pirate name. And they'll call him by that the whole time he's in there. Once the makeup portion was done they put a bandanna on me, gave me an eye patch, and "pierced" my ear with a hoop earring. The earring is just a clip on type thing, but it was a little uncomfortable at first.

Then,they call you over to a corner of the room where they give you a sword and sheath and tell you about your "Pirate Contract" with the captain (Basically tells the kiddies to not poke or hit people with their sword). Then they open the secret room where they keep the treasure (a necklace like all the other pirates wear) and you get you picture taken.

I think he'd enjoy it even without all the makeup stuff.



			
				sweepy109 said:
			
		

> My husband and daughter are doing this in a few weeks. Appointment is at 11:35 and we just got BOG lunch reservations at 1:20. Think we will make it?



That might be a little tight. I  honestly didn't keep track of time yesterday because I was having so much fun, but was at least an hours worth. I'm sure if you explain to them that you have lunch reservations they will try and speed up the process a little bit so you can make it in time.


----------



## budafam

sweepy109 said:


> My husband and daughter are doing this in a few weeks. Appointment is at 11:35 and we just got BOG lunch reservations at 1:20. Think we will make it?



As long as you're not doing the multiple eye makeup, you should be fine.  Check into PL 15 minutes prior and I bet you'll be out by 12:15ish.


----------



## serene56

sweepy109 said:


> My husband and daughter are doing this in a few weeks. Appointment is at 11:35 and we just got BOG lunch reservations at 1:20. Think we will make it?



when we made the appointment we were told to allow at least one hour from the time they took you back.  Soemtimes they run behind.

But I think with a 1:20 reservation you should be fine


----------



## frisbeego

sweepy109 said:


> My husband and daughter are doing this in a few weeks. Appointment is at 11:35 and we just got BOG lunch reservations at 1:20. Think we will make it?



I agree with PP.  It will be tight, but you can probably do it.  Just keep in mind the distance between PL and BOG.

On Oct. 6, we had 2 appointments at 12:40.  After we got our pirate names, we waited about 10-15 minutes until they called us to the make-up chairs.  We walked out of PL at about 2:05-2:10.  I don't remember the exact time, but we had a short wait until the 2:15 Pirates Tutorial.

Hope that helps.


----------



## KathieSmallwood

I have a pirates league to cancel for 2 people on October 28th in the late morning. PM me if you want to coordinate.


----------



## sweepy109

Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## lilaggie2002

Do cancellations happen for the Pirates League? My lil guy just heard from a friend about this experience and now he has his heart set on it. We are going the first week of December, but they are booked!  I'm holding out hope for a cancellation.


----------



## smitch425

lilaggie2002 said:


> Do cancellations happen for the Pirates League? My lil guy just heard from a friend about this experience and now he has his heart set on it. We are going the first week of December, but they are booked!  I'm holding out hope for a cancellation.



Yes, they do, but if you can get there right when they open, they should be able to get you a same day appt. the same day appts. fill up quickly, though. Good luck!


----------



## Sheilby

smitch425 said:


> Yes, they do, but if you can get there right when they open, they should be able to get you a same day appt. the same day appts. fill up quickly, though. Good luck!



You are like the Pirate Whisperer.


----------



## tarak

Venaros said:


> It's not really face paint as much as it is just make up. I actually did it yesterday. He could just get a scar to get a feel for it. What they did was use like a makeup pencil and sponge with a little color on it. The scar takes just a few moments and if he's ok with that you could try the rest, or just call it done right there. Just the scar would look cool.
> 
> But even with no make up, there is a lot else! Before you even go in theygive you a pirate name. And they'll call him by that the whole time he's in there. Once the makeup portion was done they put a bandanna on me, gave me an eye patch, and "pierced" my ear with a hoop earring. The earring is just a clip on type thing, but it was a little uncomfortable at first.
> 
> Then,they call you over to a corner of the room where they give you a sword and sheath and tell you about your "Pirate Contract" with the captain (Basically tells the kiddies to not poke or hit people with their sword). Then they open the secret room where they keep the treasure (a necklace like all the other pirates wear) and you get you picture taken.
> 
> I think he'd enjoy it even without all the makeup.



Thank you so much - I think you're right, he'll like it even if he skips the makeup. And reading your post it makes sense that it's makeup as opposed to face paint. I was never a big fan of face paint, so I don't really blame him.


----------



## smitch425

Sheilby said:


> You are like the Pirate Whisperer.


----------



## Sheilby

smitch425 said:


>



Seriously, you are.  You know everything about it.  Thanks for sharing your expertise. I read this thread so long ago now that I hope I remember everything when I go.

Let's see if I got this straight.  I have a reservation for 2 boys @ 1:40 on 11/15.  I should arrive @ 1:25 and we should expect to be there until 2:40 (getting smokey-eye Jack).  We have PP+ so I should be getting a 5x7 for free for each of them and any pictures taken should be put on the PP+ card for free.  I should be tipping both of our pirate guides (or what ever they are called) - is $5 each right?

My MIL is making pirate costumes for them so they should get dressed in advance of the appointment.  I don't see the sash listed as part of the package, but all the pictures show it, is it just for pics or do the kids keep it?  I bought makeup remover wipes for that night to remove the makeup.  Anything else I'm forgetting?


----------



## smitch425

Sheilby said:


> Seriously, you are.  You know everything about it.  Thanks for sharing your expertise. I read this thread so long ago now that I hope I remember everything when I go.
> 
> Let's see if I got this straight.  I have a reservation for 2 boys @ 1:40 on 11/15.  I should arrive @ 1:25 and we should expect to be there until 2:40 (getting smokey-eye Jack).  We have PP+ so I should be getting a 5x7 for free for each of them and any pictures taken should be put on the PP+ card for free.  I should be tipping both of our pirate guides (or what ever they are called) - is $5 each right?
> 
> My MIL is making pirate costumes for them so they should get dressed in advance of the appointment.  I don't see the sash listed as part of the package, but all the pictures show it, is it just for pics or do the kids keep it?  I bought makeup remover wipes for that night to remove the makeup.  Anything else I'm forgetting?



Looks like you're all set! I will just add that if you want to participate in the daily pirate parade, head over to PL a few minutes before 4pm. The sash is included with each makeover, and is yours to keep.


----------



## Berlioz70

Sheilby said:


> ... I don't see the sash listed as part of the package...



It's called a sheath - Pirates don't wear sashes, that sounds like something a princess would wear.


----------



## Sheilby

smitch425 said:


> Looks like you're all set! I will just add that if you want to participate in the daily pirate parade, head over to PL a few minutes before 4pm. The sash is included with each makeover, and is yours to keep.



Thanks!


----------



## Sheilby

Berlioz70 said:


> It's called a sheath - Pirates don't wear sashes, that sounds like something a princess would wear.



Ha, I guess I should stop calling it a makeover too.


----------



## frisbeego

Sheilby said:


> I should be tipping both of our pirate guides (or what ever they are called) - is $5 each right?



My understanding is that you shouldn't tip the pirate guides.  If you feel you received exemplary service (which we did!), then you should thank the pirate guide and/or send a note to guest relations.  I believe a CM recently confirmed this in a separate thread.

My personal experience:  While I was in the chair, a boy handed my pirate guide a tip.  The pirate guide told me, "please don't tip us."  Another CM walked by, and my pirate guide handed the money to her.


----------



## Sheilby

frisbeego said:


> My understanding is that you shouldn't tip the pirate guides.  If you feel you received exemplary service (which we did!), then you should thank the pirate guide and/or send a note to guest relations.  I believe a CM recently confirmed this in a separate thread.
> 
> My personal experience:  While I was in the chair, a boy handed my pirate guide a tip.  The pirate guide told me, "please don't tip us."  Another CM walked by, and my pirate guide handed the money to her.



That's weird.  I totally understand if you aren't allowed to tip the pirate guide, but then they should have handed the money back to you, not given it to another CM, that would have ticked me off.

Does anyone else have any experience with tipping the pirate guides?


----------



## Dan Murphy

We tipped both cast members who did our two grandsons back in April.  No problem.


----------



## frisbeego

Sheilby said:


> That's weird.  I totally understand if you aren't allowed to tip the pirate guide, but then they should have handed the money back to you, not given it to another CM, that would have ticked me off.



To clarify, it was a young boy who (I'm assuming per his parent's instruction) thrust the money at the pirate guide and then ran off.  By the time the pirate guide looked in his hand, the kid was gone.

At the time, I thought that the CMs might be obligated to pool tips.  Others here have suggested that the tips might be given to charity.


----------



## jenjersnap

They accept tips but only cash.  I assumed that I could add it to my tab only to be told cash only by the man checking us out.  He wouldn't make change so I had to find someone in the POC willing to.  Moral of the story: bring small bills.


----------



## Berlioz70

Sheilby said:


> Ha, I guess I should stop calling it a makeover too.



HAHA - yes! 



frisbeego said:


> My understanding is that you shouldn't tip the pirate guides ... I believe a CM recently confirmed this in a separate thread.



The CM that confirmed that is likely NOT a CM at The Pirates League. Pirates (and FGiTs at BBB) ARE allowed to accept tips. 



frisbeego said:


> At the time, I thought that the CMs might be obligated to pool tips.



Yes - tips are pooled. The pirate who checks you in, the pirate that gives the name, and the pirate that gives the sword are all given a cut of the day's treasure as well as the one who actually paints.



jenjersnap said:


> They accept tips but only cash.  I assumed that I could add it to my tab only to be told cash only by the man checking us out.  He wouldn't make change so I had to find someone in the POC willing to.  Moral of the story: bring small bills.



Just confirming this! Cash only, they do not have change.

As a reminder - this is discussed in the first post of this thread. Pirate salaries are not dependent on tips (not like a waiter), any tip you give is your way of saying thanks for going above and beyond. While it's a nice to do, it is certainly not expected!


----------



## Crabb

I am going in May of next year. What costumes do they have now? My son is a youth xl or men's small. We did it a few years back and he got the now discontinued Captn Jack costume. He loves getting all decked out.


----------



## Berlioz70

The first post is still current for garb - the only option for adults is a shirt, the Boney costume does run large so the XL will hopefully fit!


----------



## ariane37

The answer to this is probably in the thread somewhere, but it's too long to read through  For the women who have done the PL: do you wear any makeup when you go, like your foundation?  Or do you go totally sans makeup?  Not sure if they put any base on; think I'm doing the Mermaid 
Thanks!


----------



## smitch425

ariane37 said:


> The answer to this is probably in the thread somewhere, but it's too long to read through  For the women who have done the PL: do you wear any makeup when you go, like your foundation?  Or do you go totally sans makeup?  Not sure if they put any base on; think I'm doing the Mermaid
> Thanks!



I would go with makeup already on. The look includes eye shadow and lip gloss. I don't think there was any blush, but can't remember for sure. They definitely don't do a base.


----------



## ariane37

Thank you Smitch425 !


----------



## gracer9977

We just got back from Disney last week.  Had 4 kids who did the Pirate League.  2 pirates and 2 mermaids.  This was our first time doing this and it was WONDERFUL!!!  The kids all had a blast and the staff was amazing!!  Not only did they do a great job but they were totally funny while they were doing it. 

I thought the price for this experience is so worth it.  The kids loved it.  

I did tip.  You tip the person that you check out with.  She makes sure that everyone that was involved in the experience gets part of the tip.  You do need cash, it can't be added onto the cost of the experience.

Also just so you know the face makeup/paint comes off with soap and water.  My DD had the pirate empress and she really just had on eye shadow, blush and lip gloss which was pretty much gone by the end of the day.  My DS beard came off really easy, was a little tougher to get off all the eye makeup.  It's on really thick and had to be careful with soap around his eyes.  The mermaid makeup took a little longer but still came off with soap and water.


----------



## thebs19

We're thinking about booking this for our son, 7, for our trip in May.  He saw it featured in the planning DVD and looked excited.  

Do they accept reservations this far out?  We have a general idea of which park we are going to on what day and I could probably book it.  One day we plan on MK we have a Chef Mickey's reservation at 5:15 - If I tried to balance doing it at end of the day with that reservation, would something like a 2:30 reservation leave enough time for him to participate in the parade and get us to Chef Mickey's all in time do you think??

Also, a question on the "add-ons" - while I don't know for sure, he is a big Jake fan so I'm thinking he may chose that package (also looks like less face paint which i think he'd prefer.)  I know it comes with a tshirt if you do the "deluxe" Jake package - are there any Jake-themed "extras" on top of that?  Or is that the whole Jake "costume"?

Thanks!


----------



## Rachel77

thebs19 said:


> We're thinking about booking this for our son, 7, for our trip in May.  He saw it featured in the planning DVD and looked excited.  Do they accept reservations this far out?!



My son is going for the first time this May too. I was able to reserve 180 days out. 

Have a great time!


----------



## mousefan4ever

we are also going in May and I already have my son's reservation set up...he is 12. I would suggest calling as soon as you can. I am trying to figure out how much $$ to set aside for this.


----------



## tarak

We did this last month and our kids all loved it. I'll try to post pictures later. My son picked the Jake package, my oldest went with the mermaid package, and my middle daughter went with the Empress. My personal favorite was the Empress - but part of that was because my daughter was really into the role playing, even faking an English accent when she took the oath. Jake and the mermaid don't get pirate names, either. Teagan became Cat Redburne, and spoke with an accent the rest of the day. Our total was just over $100 for the three of them. They all want to do it again. I'd purchased memory maker, so the pictures were downloaded to my card for no extra cost (I don't think they are included automatically, but don't quote me on that). The pictures were quite nice, in my opinion. 

One word of warning - the Jake eyebrows and sideburns are fairly difficult to remove. It's more like stage makeup than face paint. Which is nice, because it lasts. But he was over the eyebrows within a few hours and it took several baby wipes and a bath to completely get rid of them.


----------



## misse320

After reading through this thread, I signed our three kids up for this experience when we are there in March.  I can't wait!  I'm very tempted to call back and add me to the reservation too.


----------



## SarahG03

My kids (ages 10 and 6) LOVED the Pirates League!! My daughter has done the BBB as well and prefers the Pirates League now. It was so much fun. Both kids are doing it again when we go back in May. I think we paid around $75 for both kids. My son received the scroll with his pirate name so we had that framed and it's hanging on his bedroom wall.


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

Do they still offer the basic mermaid package? The one without the Tutu and shirt. My daughter wants to wear an ariel costume and I really dont want to pay the $75 for the deluxe.


----------



## Sacha_L

Super excited about this after reading through this thread.  I just booked our boys for our first MK day


----------



## Fantasyland Mom

MonsterWDWmom said:


> Do they still offer the basic mermaid package? The one without the Tutu and shirt. My daughter wants to wear an ariel costume and I really dont want to pay the $75 for the deluxe.



I came here to ask the same question!


----------



## GaBelle

Fantasyland Mom said:
			
		

> I came here to ask the same question!



Yes, they do. I booked the basic mermaid package for my DDs last September. But once they saw the shirt and tutu, it was "upgraded"!


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

GaBelle said:


> Yes, they do. I booked the basic mermaid package for my DDs last September. But once they saw the shirt and tutu, it was "upgraded"!



Thank you so much as I am booking this nice and early tomorrow morning! I should probably get to bed seeing I will be on the phone with Disney in 7 hours


----------



## Starrynight15287

tarak said:


> We did this last month and our kids all loved it. I'll try to post pictures later. My son picked the Jake package, my oldest went with the mermaid package, and my middle daughter went with the Empress. My personal favorite was the Empress - but part of that was because my daughter was really into the role playing, even faking an English accent when she took the oath. Jake and the mermaid don't get pirate names, either. Teagan became Cat Redburne, and spoke with an accent the rest of the day. Our total was just over $100 for the three of them. They all want to do it again. I'd purchased memory maker, so the pictures were downloaded to my card for no extra cost (I don't think they are included automatically, but don't quote me on that). The pictures were quite nice, in my opinion.
> 
> One word of warning - the Jake eyebrows and sideburns are fairly difficult to remove. It's more like stage makeup than face paint. Which is nice, because it lasts. But he was over the eyebrows within a few hours and it took several baby wipes and a bath to completely get rid of them.



Please post pics, my son picked jake. We are going on out first trip in sept. Was there only one package for jake-deluxe? If there is a cheaper one, is it worth getting the tshirt or bringing your own/costume shirt. Thx


----------



## Disney44please

Ok, so long question.  We are playing to go in October and my daughter will be turning three during our trip.  Because she is turning 3 during the trip, she will not have "valid park admission" and I am wondering how that will effect a pirates league reservation.  Should I bring her birth certificate to prove she is three?


----------



## tarak

Starrynight15287 said:


> Please post pics, my son picked jake. We are going on out first trip in sept. Was there only one package for jake-deluxe? If there is a cheaper one, is it worth getting the tshirt or bringing your own/costume shirt. Thx



I'm sorry it took me so long to post these. My kids only wanted the makeup - no costumes. I even asked if they wanted me to pick something up ahead of time and they weren't interested. So the Jake makeup was relatively inexpensive for us. I'd probably bring my own costume. The sash and sword came with the package (I'm thinking it was $29.95). My daughter who chose the Empress insisted on wearing her Rainbow Dash hoodie. These are the photos taken by the CM at the Pirates League. I don't think you're allowed to take your own photos back there. 

This is Liam with the Jake makeup. I was surprised he chose it - he's not a huge fan of Jake and the Neverland Pirates. It's not that he dislikes the show, he just doesn't go out of his way to watch it. He took the hair off after an hour or so, he thought it was itchy. I don't know that it was, though. I think he just didn't like it. 





My middle daughter with the Empress. She loved this experience. She was really into the oath part of things and spoke with an English accent most of the day. 





My oldest with the mermaid makeup. I'd say this one worked the best without a costume. Of course, they had fun, which was the whole point for us. 





Disney44please, I don't know that I'd worry about a birth certificate, but it won't hurt to have it with you. They might ask if she's smallish for her age, but I've never been asked for proof of age with any of my children.


----------



## DBAZ

I have a Jake and the Neverland Pirates makeover scheduled for my son.  He wants to wear a costume, but I'm thinking the makeover already comes with a shirt and accessories, and he really just needs coordinating pants or shorts.  Does anyone have a photo or advice they could share?


----------



## 2Pirates2Princesses

DBAZ said:


> I have a Jake and the Neverland Pirates makeover scheduled for my son.  He wants to wear a costume, but I'm thinking the makeover already comes with a shirt and accessories, and he really just needs coordinating pants or shorts.  Does anyone have a photo or advice they could share?



My son did the Jake makeover last year and there was not an option to get a full costume. A part from the face makeup and wig you get a sword, pendant necklace, and a Pirate's League sash.


----------



## tarak

As an aside, having looked through all our Disney pics from our last trip, if you child picks Jake and takes off the wig, he will look like a mini Sam Donaldson for the rest of the day.


----------



## smitch425

tarak said:


> As an aside, having looked through all our Disney pics from our last trip, if you child picks Jake and takes off the wig, he will look like a mini Sam Donaldson for the rest of the day.





My son looked like the wigless Dustin Hoffman at the end of the movie Hook. I have a pic of that somewhere. I'll have to post it.


----------



## FamilyDays

Hoping someone can help answer a question I have...we are going to Disney in September with my 4 year old son and 2 year old son. The 2yo will be 3 in October. I know the info states the youngest they allow for pirates league is 3 but do you think they will allow me to make a reservation for my youngest seeing he will be 3 just a month after? Thanks!


----------



## melnbil

They won't. He has to be 3 at the time of the appointment.


----------



## JubileenaBingBing

They take their age restrictions seriously  They won't let him go.


----------



## FamilyDays

Thanks Everyone  I thought that would be the reply but thought it was worth asking. Looks like we will have to wait until next year.


----------



## Minniemiss

2Pirates2Princesses said:


> My son did the Jake makeover last year and there was not an option to get a full costume. A part from the face makeup and wig you get a sword, pendant necklace, and a Pirate's League sash.


 

Our DGS did this in January and also received a Jake Shirt and Pirate booty bag.


----------



## tarak

smitch425 said:


> My son looked like the wigless Dustin Hoffman at the end of the movie Hook. I have a pic of that somewhere. I'll have to post it.





Here's my little Sam Donaldson as Chip at Enchanted Tales With Belle.


----------



## KELLY

I just booked the girls for a mermaid package.  Can I buy the mermaid shirt but not the tutu part?  If so does anyone know the cost of the shirt?  Also do you still get the hard copies of the photos with memory maker like you did with PP+?


----------



## smitch425

tarak said:


> Here's my little Sam Donaldson as Chip at Enchanted Tales With Belle.



Here is my baby boy. Isn't he handsome?


----------



## chrismb22

tarak said:


> As an aside, having looked through all our Disney pics from our last trip, if you child picks Jake and takes off the wig, he will look like a mini Sam Donaldson for the rest of the day.



I just LOL'd at this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## horse11

So what is everyone's take on if an adult should do this? I signed up my three boys. They want to be dead pirates. I thought about doing it as well but doing the mermaid. Makeup only of course and then having our pic taken. I made the reservation for me after the boys just incase but now I am wondering if  I would be imbarasing myself.


----------



## Funfire240

horse11 said:
			
		

> So what is everyone's take on if an adult should do this? I signed up my three boys. They want to be dead pirates. I thought about doing it as well but doing the mermaid. Makeup only of course and then having our pic taken. I made the reservation for me after the boys just incase but now I am wondering if  I would be imbarasing myself.



I did the mermaid package but it was on a mnsshp night.  I had a blast doing it with dd


----------



## jcemom

horse11 said:


> So what is everyone's take on if an adult should do this? I signed up my three boys. They want to be dead pirates. I thought about doing it as well but doing the mermaid. Makeup only of course and then having our pic taken. I made the reservation for me after the boys just incase but now I am wondering if  I would be imbarasing myself.



I think it would be fun. I was wishing I'd signed up when my DD went last year. She had a great time. I didn't make an appointment for myself because I'm a really low key person and didn't think I'd like any extra attention. (I prefer to blend into the background lol.) It really looked like so much fun though, that next time I think I will do it too!


----------



## chrismb22

Sorry if already asked/answered but is the makeup kit individual for each kid or are the brushes/face paint used over and over again?


----------



## horse11

Funfire240 said:


> I did the mermaid package but it was on a mnsshp night.  I had a blast doing it with dd





jcemom said:


> I think it would be fun. I was wishing I'd signed up when my DD went last year. She had a great time. I didn't make an appointment for myself because I'm a really low key person and didn't think I'd like any extra attention. (I prefer to blend into the background lol.) It really looked like so much fun though, that next time I think I will do it too!



Hey thanks guys! Oh what the  heck in that  case I might as well go for it.  I would hate to go home and have regrets.


----------



## tarak

smitch425 said:


> Here is my baby boy. Isn't he handsome?



 He is much handsomer than Dustin Hoffman was in that role. 



chrismb22 said:


> Sorry if already asked/answered but is the makeup kit individual for each kid or are the brushes/face paint used over and over again?



My DD who had the mermaid makeup got a small makeup kit that was only used for her. I can't remember offhand what they did for my son. I believe they use fresh makeup for the kids but not everyone gets makeup to take home. But don't quote me on that. I'd call the number for booking and ask. 



horse11 said:


> Hey thanks guys! Oh what the  heck in that  case I might as well go for it.  I would hate to go home and have regrets.



There was a mom getting the mermaid makeup when we were there with our kids. She looked like she had a great time. I think if I were there for MNNSHP, I'd get it done, but I'm not a huge fan of stage makeup (theatre major in college - all the makeup I wore for our plays sort of burned me out on that).


----------



## glvsav37

horse11 said:


> Hey thanks guys! Oh what the  heck in that  case I might as well go for it.  I would hate to go home and have regrets.



Absolutely do it! Our whole family did it last year and already booked for this summer. I posted a few picks somewhere in this thread ( I'll try and repost when I'm near a real computer)

My advice is to do it later in the day. This way you won't have to deal with the make up all day long.  We go for an appt near PL closing like 2 or 3 pm.


----------



## eeyore29

As an adult, would I get all the loot & garb the little buccaneers get? Or just the makeup? Same price? Do I get a pic? Could DD be in pic with me if we both get makeovers?


----------



## glvsav37

eeyore29 said:


> As an adult, would I get all the loot & garb the little buccaneers get? Or just the makeup? Same price? Do I get a pic? Could DD be in pic with me if we both get makeovers?[/QUOTE
> I've only had the pirate makeover--not the mermaid one (bc id look pretty damn funny in a mermaid dress). But yes, very thing the kids get, you get.
> 
> Off the top of my head:
> -pirate name and scroll
> - eye patch, skull cap/bandana, sword, poich and coins, and I think a PL sash
> -photoshoot.
> 
> For the photoshoot, there were 4 of us, 2kids and  my wife and I.  So they gave us 4 photos--kids each alone, kids together and then a family shot.
> 
> This was also before memory maker, but we had the photo pass plus, so we got hard copy print outs if each photo included.  I don't think that's the case with MM


----------



## Chicago Mo

I am sorry if this has been asked.
How do i link our pirates reservation to our magic band??


----------



## Cobern

Chicago Mo said:


> I am sorry if this has been asked. How do i link our pirates reservation to our magic band??



You dont


----------



## smitch425

Chicago Mo said:


> I am sorry if this has been asked.
> How do i link our pirates reservation to our magic band??



You cannot link it to the band, but you can add it to your MDE account. Just go to the date of your reservation, and add a note. That's what I did for our BBB appt. I listed the time and the confirmation number., and it shows up in my plans.


----------



## Chicago Mo

smitch425 said:


> You cannot link it to the band, but you can add it to your MDE account. Just go to the date of your reservation, and add a note. That's what I did for our BBB appt. I listed the time and the confirmation number., and it shows up in my plans.



Thank you!!!


----------



## Funfire240

eeyore29 said:


> As an adult, would I get all the loot & garb the little buccaneers get? Or just the makeup? Same price? Do I get a pic? Could DD be in pic with me if we both get makeovers?



When I did the mermaid makeover, I did get the make up, nailpolish, sash, necklace and hairclip, just like my daughter.


----------



## cgattis

My apologies in advance, because this has probably been asked, but I just can't read all 120 pages--although for all the PP, I'm sure it's riveting!!!  LOL. Does anyone know what is included in the "deluxe" mermaid package?  Online it just says to call for details, but I'm not in the mood for an hour on hold either.  Thinking of doing this with my DD for MNSSHP too.  TIA!!


----------



## Cobern

cgattis said:


> My apologies in advance, because this has probably been asked, but I just can't read all 120 pages--although for all the PP, I'm sure it's riveting!!!  LOL. Does anyone know what is included in the "deluxe" mermaid package?  Online it just says to call for details, but I'm not in the mood for an hour on hold either.  Thinking of doing this with my DD for MNSSHP too.  TIA!!



Look on the first page and there is a picture. It includes a mermaid costume t shirt and tutu skirt with all the regular mermaid extras


----------



## Cobern

My daughter is currently obsessed with the Pirate Fairy movie (finally something replaced frozen). Would it be weird if she wore the pirate fairy costume (Zarina) for her pirates league makeover?  I'm assuming she can pick what face she wants done either way (I think she would go for the mermaid look just because it is a lot of makeup).


----------



## Funfire240

Cobern said:


> My daughter is currently obsessed with the Pirate Fairy movie (finally something replaced frozen). Would it be weird if she wore the pirate fairy costume (Zarina) for her pirates league makeover?  I'm assuming she can pick what face she wants done either way (I think she would go for the mermaid look just because it is a lot of makeup).



That's what we're doing and my DD already said she's getting the pirate princess.  I'm not sure if she'll wear the wings or not but I think the dress looks pirate enough - we just bought it for her b-day last week and she loves it!  She's going to wear it for the Pirates and Pal Cruise also.


----------



## Cobern

Funfire240 said:


> That's what we're doing and my DD already said she's getting the pirate princess.  I'm not sure if she'll wear the wings or not but I think the dress looks pirate enough - we just bought it for her b-day last week and she loves it!  She's going to wear it for the Pirates and Pal Cruise also.



Awesome!  Thank you . I don't think mine will go for the wings, but she surprises me sometimes!  I bet she will be adorable


----------



## tinkerbell615

I know it is on here somewhere, but I am not sure where. Can someone tell me what time the parade starts in the afternoon for those that do the Pirate League? My DGS and DS will be doing this together for DGS's birthday this summer.

Thanks!


----------



## Mommydust

tinkerbell615 said:


> I know it is on here somewhere, but I am not sure where. Can someone tell me what time the parade starts in the afternoon for those that do the Pirate League? My DGS and DS will be doing this together for DGS's birthday this summer.
> 
> Thanks!



4pm


----------



## tinkerbell615

Mommydust said:


> 4pm



Thank you! I don't know why I was thinking it was a little earlier. I'm glad I asked!


----------



## sbozek123

I have my boys booked. We're planning on Oct 8 for our MK day and plan on spending 99% of the day in adventure land and frontier land. Any suggestions on doing what rides before their makeovers? Don't want them to ruin them 15 minutes after doing it!


----------



## sbozek123

Also, any photos of the boys pirate shirts for sale in PL? My one son is going to be the skeleton pirate, and I've been searching ebay and amazon for a skeleton shirt. My oldest is going to do black eyed, so I'm looking for a pirate tshirt for him as well. Something that looks like he's wearing a costume, but really only a tshirt. Thanks!


----------



## Starrynight15287

sbozek123 said:


> Also, any photos of the boys pirate shirts for sale in PL? My one son is going to be the skeleton pirate, and I've been searching ebay and amazon for a skeleton shirt. My oldest is going to do black eyed, so I'm looking for a pirate tshirt for him as well. Something that looks like he's wearing a costume, but really only a tshirt. Thanks!


My son is going as the skeleton pirate. I got a black tshirt at the dollar tree and I'm going to paint the bones on it. I looked at Pinterest. I bought a button down shirt from goodwill-didn't have an old one, and I'm going to cut that up to look pirateish. His pants are gray and going to rip that up too. I hope it turns out okay. My DS2 jakes costume is coming out nicely. Will post pics when I have a more complete costume finished.


----------



## clara d

Do you need to pre book this experience ? Or can you just go along on the day ? 

Can you also pre book the Jedi training at hs ?


----------



## jimandami

clara d said:


> Do you need to pre book this experience ? Or can you just go along on the day ?
> 
> Can you also pre book the Jedi training at hs ?



Pirate's League you definitely need to book.  Can be booked 180 days out.  Jedi Training cannot be booked...you must arrive well before rope drop and do the mad dash thing.


----------



## jimandami

sbozek123 said:


> I have my boys booked. We're planning on Oct 8 for our MK day and plan on spending 99% of the day in adventure land and frontier land. Any suggestions on doing what rides before their makeovers? Don't want them to ruin them 15 minutes after doing it!



Just make sure they do Splash Mountain and maybe Aladdin's carpet ride before (that spitting camel can get you pretty wet!).


----------



## Lauradon7

Should I do pirates league on mnsshp night or will it take to long 2 boys 8 and 10. We we only be there at 4 not before.


----------



## smitch425

Lauradon7 said:


> Should I do pirates league on mnsshp night or will it take to long 2 boys 8 and 10. We we only be there at 4 not before.



They typically do not extend the PL hours on MNSSHP nights until August. As long as you can get appointments around 4:15or 4:30, you should have plenty of time. Good luck!


----------



## mommyburns

Lauradon7 said:


> Should I do pirates league on mnsshp night or will it take to long 2 boys 8 and 10. We we only be there at 4 not before.


They do not take appointments that late. I wanted to do it on a party night without using a regular ticket that day and they said you have to be there 15 mins early and with the Halloween not getting in until 4 you would not be able to make it. At least that is what the cast member I spoke to said.


----------



## eeyore29

I booked appointments for DD4 and me. She wants to be a pirate, and I might do the mermaid. Can I do the "deluxe" mermaid just so that I can get the T-shirt & tutu for DD4 to wear at a later time (have them just put the outfit in a bag)?


----------



## MamaBear58

Can someone tell me how to access the "Notes" section in MDE?  I know that Pirate's League doesn't show up there, but I've read that people are able to add a note so that it shows up on thei itinerary.  But for the life of me, I can't figure it out.

Thanks!


----------



## zabache

MamaBear58 said:


> Can someone tell me how to access the "Notes" section in MDE?  I know that Pirate's League doesn't show up there, but I've read that people are able to add a note so that it shows up on thei itinerary.  But for the life of me, I can't figure it out.  Thanks!



I think it's top left hand side or scroll all the way to the bottom. I'm not on my PC to check it.


----------



## tinkerbell615

MamaBear58 said:


> Can someone tell me how to access the "Notes" section in MDE?  I know that Pirate's League doesn't show up there, but I've read that people are able to add a note so that it shows up on thei itinerary.  But for the life of me, I can't figure it out.
> 
> Thanks!



When you go to view plans and the day comes up, there is a spot at the top that says add plans. If you click on that, there is a drop down menu and it has a spot to add a note.


----------



## DisneyBabies

DD and I are doing the mermaid makeover in October and want oceany-mermaidy-t shirts without them looking too little mermaidy. Any suggestions? Thanks for the help


----------



## Starrynight15287

DisneyBabies said:


> DD and I are doing the mermaid makeover in October and want oceany-mermaidy-t shirts without them looking too little mermaidy. Any suggestions? Thanks for the help








Maybe have a tee shirt with the sea shells at the bust, or a nude color tee w/ a turquoise bodice? I included a photo, but not sure it will post. Greenish maxi skirt? I know you said not so mermaidish. Try Pinterest- I got a lot of inspiration for my DIY costumes for myself and my boys' pirate costumes...95 days and counting


----------



## Lupeix

If you book a 3pm appointment, can you make it to the parade at 4pm?

I want to book PL at 180 days to make sure I get the time I want.
We are planning to do PL on our second MK day, and get there only in the afternoon starting at the PL, so the later I can get the PL appointment the better. DS will like the parade though.


----------



## disneyqueen1414

Hi. I have a quick question. My daughter is 14 and wants to do the pirates league. Can she wear a pirate costume? This will be her 1st time. We can bring her own costume.


----------



## Princess_Nikki

disneyqueen1414 said:


> Hi. I have a quick question. My daughter is 14 and wants to do the pirates league. Can she wear a pirate costume? This will be her 1st time. We can bring her own costume.



Yes


----------



## mirandaperez10

Is it weird for an adult to do the pirates league do people look at you weird?

Faith, Trust, and..PIXIE DUST.


----------



## Starrynight15287

mirandaperez10 said:


> Is it weird for an adult to do the pirates league do people look at you weird?  Faith, Trust, and..PIXIE DUST.


I say go for it. I have also seen on this thread pics of adults. I would have joined my sons; however, it's the night of MNSSHP and I'm dressing as Elsa. When I tried my costume on I did feel silly, but it's Disney. I won't be the only one. Do it and have a good time


----------



## bumbershoot

mirandaperez10 said:


> Is it weird for an adult to do the pirates league do people look at you weird?
> 
> Faith, Trust, and..PIXIE DUST.



Some adults looked at us weird when we did it with DS.  Oh well!  We had fun.


----------



## glvsav37

Most people look at me weird anyway...pirate make up just gives them a reason to. 

Do it


----------



## Scrap_Vamp

mirandaperez10 said:


> Is it weird for an adult to do the pirates league do people look at you weird?  Faith, Trust, and..PIXIE DUST.



I will be doing it with my niece and nephew in a few weeks - can't wait!


----------



## jimandami

There were several adults getting makeovers when we were there but the only one who got weird looks was the very large man getting the mermaid package!


----------



## mirandaperez10

jimandami said:


> There were several adults getting makeovers when we were there but the only one who got weird looks was the very large man getting the mermaid package!




Thanks that's awesome , lol I wish I could of seen the merman

Faith, Trust, and..PIXIE DUST.


----------



## Jess1579

So I made a reservation for my 4 year old DD for the empress package but now I'm wondering if she might like the mermaid package better??!  I figured if she did the empress, then maybe she could wear her pirate fairy costume from Halloween that day.  What do guys think??  Also debating if my husband and I should get a makeover too.  Anyone know the price for adults??


----------



## Cluelyss

I saw this question was asked before , but could not find a response....will they link the pictures taken at the end of the experience to MM or do you still need to purchase card copies? Also, DD is doing mermaid makeover, so I understand she won't get a name scroll or take the pirate oath, but will she still get a photo? Thx, so excited to try this!!


----------



## FencerGirl

Jess1579 said:


> So I made a reservation for my 4 year old DD for the empress package but now I'm wondering if she might like the mermaid package better??!  I figured if she did the empress, then maybe she could wear her pirate fairy costume from Halloween that day.  What do guys think??


I thought my 4 yo DD would be all about the empress package, but when we got there, she wanted mermaid. We went ahead and bought the skirt and t-shirt that was an add on and changed her outfit. She loved it.

She still wears the skirt and t-shirt 6 months later.


----------



## Jess1579

FencerGirl said:


> I thought my 4 yo DD would be all about the empress package, but when we got there, she wanted mermaid. We went ahead and bought the skirt and t-shirt that was an add on and changed her outfit. She loved it.
> 
> She still wears the skirt and t-shirt 6 months later.



That's awesome!!  And it was ok to switch to the mermaid package when you got there?  I think my daughter is going to want the mermaid package too but will probably still want to wear her pirate fairy costume lol!!


----------



## jimandami

Jess1579 said:


> That's awesome!!  And it was ok to switch to the mermaid package when you got there?  I think my daughter is going to want the mermaid package too but will probably still want to wear her pirate fairy costume lol!!



You can choose any package when you check in.


----------



## Jess1579

jimandami said:


> You can choose any package when you check in.



That's great, thanks!!


----------



## glvsav37

Cluelyss said:


> I saw this question was asked before , but could not find a response....will they link the pictures taken at the end of the experience to MM or do you still need to purchase card copies? Also, DD is doing mermaid makeover, so I understand she won't get a name scroll or take the pirate oath, but will she still get a photo? Thx, so excited to try this!!



Yes. We did this yesterday.  All photos were on MM.  No more prints though if you are MM. 

I did the capt hook  got the scroll, name, oath, plastic sword and all the jewelry. 

Wife did the empress: got the same swag

Son did jake: signed his name in a book, got a jake certificate and not sure about oath. I don't think he was supposed to, but they have him a sword anyway. 

Daughter did mermaid: signed name in book and got the makeup to take home but that was about it. 

One rub... I tried to modify the pose a bit in our family shot and they wouldn't let me --wanted to be more fun with my sword arm around My wife holding her "hostage" and the photog asked me to put the sword back high....grrrr.


----------



## glvsav37

Jess1579 said:


> That's awesome!!  And it was ok to switch to the mermaid package when you got there?  I think my daughter is going to want the mermaid package too but will probably still want to wear her pirate fairy costume lol!!



My daughter did the mermaid yesterday a I have to say, i was very impressed with the makeup job. Even down to the "scales" they pained on her cheeks. 

She also wore her pirate costume...so we called her a Merrite.


----------



## Jess1579

glvsav37 said:


> My daughter did the mermaid yesterday a I have to say, i was very impressed with the makeup job. Even down to the "scales" they pained on her cheeks.
> 
> She also wore her pirate costume...so we called her a Merrite.



That's awesome!  Love it!  I might need to join my daughter and be a Merrite too lol!


----------



## Starrynight15287

glvsav37 said:


> Yes. We did this yesterday.  All photos were on MM.  No more prints though if you are MM.  I did the capt hook  got the scroll, name, oath, plastic sword and all the jewelry.  Wife did the empress: got the same swag  Son did jake: signed his name in a book, got a jake certificate and not sure about oath. I don't think he was supposed to, but they have him a sword anyway.  Daughter did mermaid: signed name in book and got the makeup to take home but that was about it.  One rub... I tried to modify the pose a bit in our family shot and they wouldn't let me --wanted to be more fun with my sword arm around My wife holding her "hostage" and the photog asked me to put the sword back high....grrrr.



Not a ? About PL, but how was the MM in general? My first WDW trip is sept., I have an iPhone 4s to take pics. too. I didn't want to bring my kodak easy share as it eats batteries and NOT quick to snap shots.  Or do you think I will regret not taking my digital camera? Any tips would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## Cluelyss

Starrynight15287 said:


> Not a ? About PL, but how was the MM in general? My first WDW trip is sept., I have an iPhone 4s to take pics. too. I didn't want to bring my kodak easy share as it eats batteries and NOT quick to snap shots.  Or do you think I will regret not taking my digital camera? Any tips would be helpful. Thanks


 Our last trip I had my phone, my digital camera and we had the PhotoPass + (now MM).  I found I took far more photos with my digital, but that was mostly to save the battery on my phone (using the app in the park drained it quickly). But I loved PP+! It was great to have photos of the entire family together (usually I am in NO vacation pics!) and they got some great candid photos of the kids during character interactions. Would definitely recommend. And I would recommend bringing your digital along, just in case, too.


----------



## Cluelyss

glvsav37 said:


> Yes. We did this yesterday.  All photos were on MM.  No more prints though if you are MM.  I did the capt hook  got the scroll, name, oath, plastic sword and all the jewelry.  Wife did the empress: got the same swag  Son did jake: signed his name in a book, got a jake certificate and not sure about oath. I don't think he was supposed to, but they have him a sword anyway.  Daughter did mermaid: signed name in book and got the makeup to take home but that was about it.  One rub... I tried to modify the pose a bit in our family shot and they wouldn't let me --wanted to be more fun with my sword arm around My wife holding her "hostage" and the photog asked me to put the sword back high....grrrr.


Thank you. Daughter is currently signed up to do mermaid package, but I think she will be jealous of oath, scroll, etc. little brother gets with pirate package!


----------



## Funfire240

Cluelyss said:
			
		

> I saw this question was asked before , but could not find a response....will they link the pictures taken at the end of the experience to MM or do you still need to purchase card copies? Also, DD is doing mermaid makeover, so I understand she won't get a name scroll or take the pirate oath, but will she still get a photo? Thx, so excited to try this!!



The pictures are linked and you can still buy prints if you want but the prices went up. Two years ago we paid about $15 for each picture and last week they were about $34 a piece...but they did let us combine into one as we wanted the folder since it was DS first time. I got two pics of him and one of DD where two years ago we just received one print for each package.


----------



## Rwsm2011

What's the best time of day to do PL? I know my DS will probably want to do the parade, so I wasn't sure how long he'd want to be walking around dressed up. Thoughts or experiences?


----------



## DisneyObsessed87

Rwsm2011 said:
			
		

> What's the best time of day to do PL? I know my DS will probably want to do the parade, so I wasn't sure how long he'd want to be walking around dressed up. Thoughts or experiences?



Following.


----------



## smitch425

Rwsm2011 said:


> What's the best time of day to do PL? I know my DS will probably want to do the parade, so I wasn't sure how long he'd want to be walking around dressed up. Thoughts or experiences?



I'd try for 2:00 or 2:30. Maybe do a quick after lunch snack just prior.


----------



## Jersey918

My daughter is going to be getting the mermaid package (unless my husband can convince her she wants to be a pirate lol).  About how long does the appointment last?  Her appointment is at 3 ( I don't know if they start to back up like BBB does). Trying to figure out how to plan the day but not sure how much time to allot for that.

Thanks!


----------



## jtobykrauss

My DD has done it 3 times about an hour.


----------



## princessplus2pirates

Any pics of special ones they do for the Halloween party? Or maybe description trying to plan costumes....


----------



## MamaBear58

Our appts are 2:50, and I understand Buccanneer Bridage is at 4:10.  Unfortunately, I snagged BOG for 5:10.  Will we make it?  Thanks.


----------



## Cluelyss

MamaBear58 said:


> Our appts are 2:50, and I understand Buccanneer Bridage is at 4:10.  Unfortunately, I snagged BOG for 5:10.  Will we make it?  Thanks.


From what I understand, the parade is pretty short (15-minute range?) - you should be fine!


----------



## MamaBear58

Cluelyss said:


> From what I understand, the parade is pretty short (15-minute range?) - you should be fine!



Thanks for quick response!!


----------



## jcjen519

we're doing pirates league in December and my son is newly into Jack Sparrow.  has anyone been recently?  I'm wondering if we need to find a costume before we go or if we can get one there.  I'm not seeing one on the disney store site.  thanks


----------



## Princess_Nikki

jcjen519 said:


> we're doing pirates league in December and my son is newly into Jack Sparrow.  has anyone been recently?  I'm wondering if we need to find a costume before we go or if we can get one there.  I'm not seeing one on the disney store site.  thanks



Yes, they have a Jack Sparrow costume, and a Skeleton (cursed) Pirate.  They include hats with wigs and are almost $70. You could probably save money by finding one on eBay or Costume Express.


----------



## MamaBear58

When I made our appointment the CM gave me 2:50 pm and said we would finish up in time for the parade.  But I read somewhere that there's no parade on Party nights?  This is Friday, Nov. 21st.  I am a little annoyed.

Thanks!


----------



## ChrisNY2

My niece and I did the Pirates League last week. We had a great time. She loved being Zarina the Pirate Fairy - Tinkerbell loved meeting her and Captain Hook bowed down to her during the Festival of Fantasy Parade.


----------



## shilps

MamaBear58 said:


> When I made our appointment the CM gave me 2:50 pm and said we would finish up in time for the parade.  But I read somewhere that there's no parade on Party nights?  This is Friday, Nov. 21st.  I am a little annoyed.
> 
> Thanks!



That was our experience on October....No parade because of MNSSHP.  The folks at the pirates league didn't know about it.


----------



## disneygrl704

I had read somewhere that the Pirates League stays open later on party nights (MNSSHP). Will I be able to get a reservation after 4:00 pm on a party night?  I didn't want to use a park ticket that day. TIA


----------



## Berlioz70

shilps said:


> That was our experience on October....No parade because of MNSSHP.  The folks at the pirates league didn't know about it.



? Meaning the Cast on the phone or the cast at the location? The Cast on the phone do not work at the league, so they are only as reliable as information on a computer screen. 

If it was one of the first parties then maybe that's why Cast at the league didn't know there was no parade, but it's been this way since 2010 so that's frustrating.



disneygrl704 said:


> I had read somewhere that the Pirates League stays open later on party nights (MNSSHP). Will I be able to get a reservation after 4:00 pm on a party night?  I didn't want to use a park ticket that day. TIA



So far they have each year, but the times typically do not become available until closer to the party dates (maybe July/August). You can try before that, but don't be too disappointed when they say nothing's open and you have to try again.

Typically there are a couple people who will be on the hunt, so once the slots open up they share the info here on DIS (sometimes this very thread).


----------



## disneygrl704

Berlioz70 said:


> So far they have each year, but the times typically do not become available until closer to the party dates (maybe July/August). You can try before that, but don't be too disappointed when they say nothing's open and you have to try again.  Typically there are a couple people who will be on the hunt, so once the slots open up they share the info here on DIS (sometimes this very thread).



Awesome. Thank you!


----------



## disneydude365

what exactly is it? I've heard about it and you've greatly explained what happens to getting ready, you mentioned a parade? 

also whats it like for the older kids at heart who are thinking of giving it a go?


----------



## Berlioz70

disneydude365 said:


> what exactly is it? I've heard about it and you've greatly explained what happens to getting ready, you mentioned a parade?
> 
> also whats it like for the older kids at heart who are thinking of giving it a go?



Check the first post of this thread.


----------



## nogreenworld

my daughter did this for the first time last week, and i just want to say the experience is a great time.  now, some of it is dependent on how personable your makeover consultant is, but overall, the mood and ambiance and experience of this is great.  from the pirate name, to the artistry of the makeover, to the pirate oath, the secret treasure room and the certificate, it's great.  we'd do it again in a heartbeat.  we didn't get to do the parade because we had a conflicting FP+, but the whole thing was great.  my daughter did the empress makeover, and as she is one who often wants to take off accessories and whatnot after something like this, i was surprised that she wore the whole thing for the whole day, and looked awesome.


----------



## Cluelyss

nogreenworld said:


> my daughter did this for the first time last week, and i just want to say the experience is a great time.  now, some of it is dependent on how personable your makeover consultant is, but overall, the mood and ambiance and experience of this is great.  from the pirate name, to the artistry of the makeover, to the pirate oath, the secret treasure room and the certificate, it's great.  we'd do it again in a heartbeat.  we didn't get to do the parade because we had a conflicting FP+, but the whole thing was great.  my daughter did the empress makeover, and as she is one who often wants to take off accessories and whatnot after something like this, i was surprised that she wore the whole thing for the whole day, and looked awesome.


Thanks for the wonderful feedback!!

My kids did the PL last October, and I thought it was a wonderful experience as well! Maybe even better than BBB!


----------



## Vaninou

Hello,

We're from Switzerland and my son doesn't speak english (he's almost 4).
I could translate of course... But Does the CM speak other languages? DS speaks French, Spanish and Italian...
Many thanks


----------



## cynditech

disneygrl704 said:


> I had read somewhere that the Pirates League stays open later on party nights (MNSSHP). Will I be able to get a reservation after 4:00 pm on a party night?  I didn't want to use a park ticket that day. TIA



You should be able to.  Last October, we had reservations for the kids at 4:30 on a MNSSHP night.  But, I remember when I originally made the reservations, they did not have later times, I took a 3:00pm time.  Then, a few months prior, I called again and switched the times.  I know there were a ton of people still coming in after we left, which was probably around 5:30 or so?  I videotaped some of it too - if you check our trip report, a few minutes into the video, you can see the kids at Pirates League


----------



## nogreenworld

Vaninou said:


> Hello,
> 
> We're from Switzerland and my son doesn't speak english (he's almost 4).
> I could translate of course... But Does the CM speak other languages? DS speaks French, Spanish and Italian...
> Many thanks



i know a few of the cast members there the day we were in did speak spanish.  i would ask the person on the reservation line when you set it up, and make a request.


----------



## KayW

Do they get to keep the makeup that is used?  My DD will be doing the Empress next week.  Was just curious because I am sure would like to freshen up before our Anna and Elsa FP.  SHould I just plan on bringing my own to add to it later in the night?


----------



## CinderElsa

KayW said:


> Do they get to keep the makeup that is used?  My DD will be doing the Empress next week.  Was just curious because I am sure would like to freshen up before our Anna and Elsa FP.  SHould I just plan on bringing my own to add to it later in the night?



You get the makeup to keep. It's a little seashell palette. I think it's the same one used at the BBB because we were asked not to mention their stash to the princesses. Seems those palettes left the castle under suspicious circumstances.


----------



## KayW

CinderElsa said:


> You get the makeup to keep. It's a little seashell palette. I think it's the same one used at the BBB because we were asked not to mention their stash to the princesses. Seems those palettes left the castle under suspicious circumstances.



Great!  Thanks for the info.  I thought I had read it somewhere.


----------



## nogreenworld

KayW said:


> Do they get to keep the makeup that is used?  My DD will be doing the Empress next week.  Was just curious because I am sure would like to freshen up before our Anna and Elsa FP.  SHould I just plan on bringing my own to add to it later in the night?



Maybe the other poster had a different experience, or maybe they did the PL a while ago, but as of a week ago, you only get to keep part of the makeup.  we had two girls do it last week, and they get to keep the lip gloss and the nail polish.  the eyeshadow, shimmering makeup, blush, etc, are actually from a professional makeup kit now that they do not give away.  they also are re-using it all day long (though they will use new q-tips to apply a lot of it, but i'm not so sure about the brushes).  the makeup stays on very well, and you can certainly freshen up the lip-gloss.

beware...anna and elsa are a bit afraid of pirates, so make sure to tell them you are nice pirates.  they suggested our girls became the pirates of arrendale and guard all the chocolate there.


----------



## Cluelyss

nogreenworld said:


> Maybe the other poster had a different experience, or maybe they did the PL a while ago, but as of a week ago, you only get to keep part of the makeup.  we had two girls do it last week, and they get to keep the lip gloss and the nail polish.  the eyeshadow, shimmering makeup, blush, etc, are actually from a professional makeup kit now that they do not give away.  they also are re-using it all day long (though they will use new q-tips to apply a lot of it, but i'm not so sure about the brushes).  the makeup stays on very well, and you can certainly freshen up the lip-gloss.
> 
> beware...anna and elsa are a bit afraid of pirates, so make sure to tell them you are nice pirates.  they suggested our girls became the pirates of arrendale and guard all the chocolate there.


Did your girls do the mermaid makeover or the empress package? We got to keep our mermaid makeup in October (similar to what they have at BBB) but my son didn't keep anything from his pirate makeup.


----------



## KayW

nogreenworld said:


> Maybe the other poster had a different experience, or maybe they did the PL a while ago, but as of a week ago, you only get to keep part of the makeup.  we had two girls do it last week, and they get to keep the lip gloss and the nail polish.  the eyeshadow, shimmering makeup, blush, etc, are actually from a professional makeup kit now that they do not give away.  they also are re-using it all day long (though they will use new q-tips to apply a lot of it, but i'm not so sure about the brushes).  the makeup stays on very well, and you can certainly freshen up the lip-gloss.
> 
> beware...anna and elsa are a bit afraid of pirates, so make sure to tell them you are nice pirates.  they suggested our girls became the pirates of arrendale and guard all the chocolate there.



Thanks.  Was really hoping for just the lip gloss since we are eating at BOG right after wards.  Not seeing Anna and Elsa until 8:30 PM.  My DD is 10 so she will be able to let them know she is a good pirate


----------



## CinderElsa

nogreenworld said:


> Maybe the other poster had a different experience, or maybe they did the PL a while ago, but as of a week ago, you only get to keep part of the makeup.  we had two girls do it last week, and they get to keep the lip gloss and the nail polish.  the eyeshadow, shimmering makeup, blush, etc, are actually from a professional makeup kit now that they do not give away.  they also are re-using it all day long (though they will use new q-tips to apply a lot of it, but i'm not so sure about the brushes).  the makeup stays on very well, and you can certainly freshen up the lip-gloss.
> 
> beware...anna and elsa are a bit afraid of pirates, so make sure to tell them you are nice pirates.  they suggested our girls became the pirates of arrendale and guard all the chocolate there.



This was the Mermaid package, first week of December.

The only thing they actually used from the palette was the lip gloss, but they gave the whole palette. The rest of the makeup was indeed from a professional kit.


----------



## nogreenworld

CinderElsa said:


> This was the Mermaid package, first week of December.
> 
> The only thing they actually used from the palette was the lip gloss, but they gave the whole palette. The rest of the makeup was indeed from a professional kit.



that must be the difference, unless they changed gear at the new year.  we did the empress package.  the lip gloss comes in a bottle.  nail polish choices were piratess pink or cannonball gray.


----------



## CinderElsa

nogreenworld said:


> that must be the difference, unless they changed gear at the new year.  we did the empress package.  the lip gloss comes in a bottle.  nail polish choices were piratess pink or cannonball gray.



I think you're correct in thinking the difference is in the package. The Mermaid nail polish is in a Pirates League bottle, but my friend recognized it as Mermaid's Tears by OPI.


----------



## DisneyCAL

We are looking into doing this for our 5 year old boy/girl twins in September 2015. My daughter wants to do the Mermaid package. What exactly does the mermaid package get to do as I know it is a good bit different from the 
other packages?
Also, I doubt our kids will make it peacefully to a 4pm parade [they will most likely need a  nap]. Is the parade worth the wait if that means the potential of doing the parade with one or both melting down?


----------



## Cluelyss

DisneyCAL said:


> We are looking into doing this for our 5 year old boy/girl twins in September 2015. My daughter wants to do the Mermaid package. What exactly does the mermaid package get to do as I know it is a good bit different from the
> other packages?
> Also, I doubt our kids will make it peacefully to a 4pm parade [they will most likely need a  nap]. Is the parade worth the wait if that means the potential of doing the parade with one or both melting down?


The mermaids get to sign their name onto an official scroll when they enter, but do not get a pirate name or secret treasure when the makeover is over. They do get hair and nails, plus the shimmering mermaid makeup, a sash, and photos at the end. DD liked it better than BBB, if that says anything


----------



## Osugal9

Do they still have the pink pirate dress for the empress package?  If so does anyone know how large the sizes go?  I would need an 8.  I was showing my daughter to see if she'd rather do BBB or Pl and she fell I love with the dress.  I saw the the boys costume run about $70.  Is that about the price for the girls costumes as well?


----------



## nyck

What size do the costumes go up to? I have an 8 y old girl that is size 8, 11 y old girl size 10/12, and 10 y old boy size 10/12 and I know they will want the whole package with makeup and costumes. Thanks!!


----------



## mamawee

My oldest did Pirates League when we were at disney 2 weeks ago - such a wonderful experience.  I wrote about it here - with pictures also


----------



## Kylana

Thanks so much for all of this info!  I'll be doing the DCP at the Pirates League (FA 2015) so this is great to read through!


----------



## magathy

What's the best way to get the makeup off at the end of the day?


----------



## Cluelyss

magathy said:


> What's the best way to get the makeup off at the end of the day?


Make up remover. Baby wipes won't get off the black. We took a travel pack of makeup wipes, worked like a charm.


----------



## mamawee

we just used a cloth with water, and it got everything off no problem


----------



## rosa727

Does anyone known how small the mermaid costume starts?  DD will be doing it in May, and she is a super tiny 3 year old - she barely fits in a 2T.  Should I plan on bringing her own costume?


----------



## karrigansmomma

Great info on here!!  I can't wait to do PL with my little ones. Hoping for some extended hours this year with MNSSHP!!!


----------



## KELLY

Anyone know what size the mermaid tutu and shirt go up to.  My oldest is 9 but wears a size 14/16.


----------



## Twice_as_Nice

KELLY said:


> Anyone know what size the mermaid tutu and shirt go up to.  My oldest is 9 but wears a size 14/16.


My daughter is the exact same age and size and the highest they go is 12, the outfit is a little tight on her now (we went in Aug).


----------



## ErinsMommy

Has anyone done this recently? My daughter has watched one too many Pirate of the Caribbean movies and wants to be a princess pirate and looking for any pics of girls in pirate gear.  =)


----------



## smitch425

Extended hours are now available for MNSSHP!


----------



## lwc

We are planning a pirate day which will include a pirate adventure cruise. Since there start at 9:30, it will be impossible to do pirate league before hand...

We will be in the MK a couple of days before, however. Would it be possible for us to stop by and buy costumes a few days before our appointment so that the kids can wear them on the cruise and THEN go get the makeup done. (Which will be fine, since we are doing pirate and pals in the evening)


----------



## mash1982

can someone help me, how far is pirates league from Animal Kingdom Lodge?Specifically Boma restaurant. Just want to make sure we'll make it on time for our dinner reservation. Thanks


----------



## smitch425

mash1982 said:


> can someone help me, how far is pirates league from Animal Kingdom Lodge?Specifically Boma restaurant. Just want to make sure we'll make it on time for our dinner reservation. Thanks


I would allow at least 60 minutes for just travel time. It's in MK, so it will depend on the timing of the buses.


----------



## jcemom

mash1982 said:


> can someone help me, how far is pirates league from Animal Kingdom Lodge?Specifically Boma restaurant. Just want to make sure we'll make it on time for our dinner reservation. Thanks


It isn't close. Pirate's League is inside the Magic Kingdom park. Boma is inside the Animal Kingdom Lodge Resort. The bus from Magic Kingdom goes directly to AKL, with no other stops, so that's good, but it's about a 20 minute ride, plus time to walk to the bus stop and time spent waiting on a bus which could be 1 minute or 20 minutes, depending on when you walk up. I would allow 60 minutes, as smitch suggested.


----------



## canadiandisneynut

Does anyone have a link to pics of pirate costumes for girls?


----------



## PAdislover

How long on average does PL take? We have a 4:20 on our party night.


----------



## Cluelyss

PAdislover said:


> How long on average does PL take? We have a 4:20 on our party night.


Depends on the package, but I'd plan for an hour.


----------



## tnd

Make-up remover works the best. A very kind woman saw me trying to get the remnants of my daughter's Jake makeup off before our CRT dinner (it had run in the August heat) with water and handed me some make up remover towelettes that worked pretty well. I will pack those if we do Pirate's League again.


----------



## PAdislover

Cluelyss said:


> Depends on the package, but I'd plan for an hour.



ok thanks. Like I said, we have a 4:20 PL make over and the only FPP I could get for 7DMT that day is 5:05-6:05. Think we will make it there by 6:05? if the whole thing takes 90 min, that still gives us 15 min to walk over there so I think it's fine but am a little nervous about it. My TA says we will have plenty of time but I hope she is right.


----------



## Cluelyss

PAdislover said:


> ok thanks. Like I said, we have a 4:20 PL make over and the only FPP I could get for 7DMT that day is 5:05-6:05. Think we will make it there by 6:05? if the whole thing takes 90 min, that still gives us 15 min to walk over there so I think it's fine but am a little nervous about it. My TA says we will have plenty of time but I hope she is right.


I think you'll be fine. There is also reportedly a 15 minute grace period at the end of each FP.  I'd also recommend checking in early at PL, too, as there are some "festivities" that occur prior to the actual makeover.


----------



## Melanie1437

I would also like to know what they have as a costume for the pirate princess and around how much extra it is?


----------



## PAdislover

is there a changing area near PL? I would like my son and husband to be able to change into their costumes before they start their makeover.


----------



## zokaluse

My DD who will be 7 is desperate to do this & im thinking of getting it done earliest slot they open on our departure day for all of us..me, DH & DS (will be 15 & if we're all doing it he will but not if its just DD) we are then heading to our DCL cruise  
I haven't looked into everything yet & timings may make it impossible but I've got my fingers crossed!


----------



## Funfire240

PAdislover said:


> is there a changing area near PL? I would like my son and husband to be able to change into their costumes before they start their makeover.



They have rooms to change there.  My DD changed into her Pirate Fairy dress just before her make over last summer.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Would anyone mind sharing photos of your girls made up from PL??


----------



## ChrisNY2

ErinsMommy said:


> Would anyone mind sharing photos of your girls made up from PL??



Here is a pic of my niece and me with our PL makeovers in this post:

http://disboards.com/threads/official-the-pirates-league-thread.2428848/page-93#post-52575477


----------



## Funfire240

ErinsMommy said:


> Would anyone mind sharing photos of your girls made up from PL??




This is the pirate princess from last summer and the mermaid was 3 years ago but I don't think it has changed too much but I can't be positive. We will be there Nov 3 so I can post updated info after that


----------



## ErinsMommy

Thank you so much!


----------



## Lizziotti

How long is the pirate parade we have a 4:25 CRT reservation?


----------



## Jennygt

I would also like to knowore about the costumes available for girls, ds will just wear his POTC t shirt


----------



## Funfire240

Funfire240 said:


> This is the pirate princess from last summer and the mermaid was 3 years ago but I don't think it has changed too much but I can't be positive. We will be there Nov 3 so I can post updated info after that
> View attachment 128784



My daughter surprised me and went with the mermaid makeover so here it is with the outfit you can purchase now.  The pirate princess dress was black and pink but I didn't get a picture.  Also had to throw a pic of my son in there too from last week


----------



## ElsasMom

When grown ups do the deluxe mermaid package do we get the shirt and tu-tu? I just assumed those were only in kid sizes, but I can't find anything that says for sure. I'm going to be a mermaid for my 34th birthday next weekend


----------



## Funfire240

ElsasMom said:


> When grown ups do the deluxe mermaid package do we get the shirt and tu-tu? I just assumed those were only in kid sizes, but I can't find anything that says for sure. I'm going to be a mermaid for my 34th birthday next weekend



I'm almost positive they are only kid sizes.  I did the mermaid makeover a few years ago and it was fun!


----------



## ElsasMom

Funfire240 said:


> I'm almost positive they are only kid sizes.  I did the mermaid makeover a few years ago and it was fun!



Thanks! I'm SO EXCITED! I'll post pictures here for you guys too.


----------



## erinweil

Is there either an Annual Passholder or Disney Visa discount for this experience?


----------



## TheSpooph

Anyone guess how soon things book in advance? I would like to wait until after FP+ choices are made but wonder if 60 days out would be too late. Thanks!


----------



## smitch425

TheSpooph said:


> Anyone guess how soon things book in advance? I would like to wait until after FP+ choices are made but wonder if 60 days out would be too late. Thanks!


You can start booking 180 days out, so I would call ASAP.


----------



## gorjus121

I called about 85 days out and I was able to get a morning appt at 9:55. The other day we were interested in did not have time till the afternoon. I'm glad I called when I did. I agree .. I would call ASAP to get a good time.


----------



## Berlioz70

erinweil said:


> Is there either an Annual Passholder or Disney Visa discount for this experience?



I do not believe so.


----------



## ToyStory90

Thinking about doing the mermaid look for Halloween this year. Got the 180 day mark in my calendar. hopefully it won't be weird being an adult by myself there


----------



## Pixie Dust ✨

I'm sad they discontinued the Jake package because it was hilarious to see all the little boys walking around looking like Sam Donaldson the next day.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Pixie Dust ✨ said:


> I'm sad they discontinued the Jake package because it was hilarious to see all the little boys walking around looking like Sam Donaldson the next day.



No more Jake??  What a shame!!


----------



## Berlioz70

ToyStory90 said:


> Thinking about doing the mermaid look for Halloween this year. Got the 180 day mark in my calendar. hopefully it won't be weird being an adult by myself there



Don't worry - solo Adults go frequently!



Pixie Dust ✨ said:


> I'm sad they discontinued the Jake package because it was hilarious to see all the little boys walking around looking like Sam Donaldson the next day.



My understanding is it's only temporary, perhaps it'll come back as Captain Jake?


----------



## Pixie Dust ✨

Dan Murphy said:


> No more Jake??  What a shame!!


Adorable! 



Berlioz70 said:


> Don't worry - solo Adults go frequently!
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding is it's only temporary, perhaps it'll come back as Captain Jake?


That could be why it's gone!


----------



## DeRoche_Coach

FYI I called and got prices yesterday. 
1st Mate is $39.99
Captain Hook is $39.99
Empress is $39.99
Mermaid is $39.99
Mermaid with costume is $79.99
Captain Hook with costume is $99.99


----------



## Night Huntress

DeRoche_Coach said:


> FYI I called and got prices yesterday.
> 1st Mate is $39.99
> Captain Hook is $39.99
> Empress is $39.99
> Mermaid is $39.99
> Mermaid with costume is $79.99
> Captain Hook with costume is $99.99


Thanks for the pricing!


----------



## marym821

Does anyone know what sizes the pirate princess dresses go to and if they are still available?  We are doing the makeover in June and my granddaughter is a size 12.


----------



## Pixie Dust ✨

marym821 said:


> Does anyone know what sizes the pirate princess dresses go to and if they are still available?  We are doing the makeover in June and my granddaughter is a size 12.


14 is the largest size offered, but they run small. If she is an older/taller girl, you might consider buying a costume elsewhere.


----------



## DarkwingMom

My girls would want to be first mates- could they get the package and opt out of the facial hair makeup? Also, our reservation is not in MDE and I did not get an email confirmation- is this typical?


----------



## beesly

DarkwingMom said:


> Also, our reservation is not in MDE and I did not get an email confirmation- *is this typical*?



Yes. What I like to do is add a note to my MDE itinerary with the date, time, and confirmation number, so that it is easily visible with the rest of my plans.


----------



## DarkwingMom

beesly said:


> Yes. What I like to do is add a note to my MDE itinerary with the date, time, and confirmation number, so that it is easily visible with the rest of my plans.



That's great- thanks!


----------



## NicholeB630

I don't know if it's been posted or not but there's too many pages to go through. Aside from accessories you get with package do they have full costumes you can buy? I'd rather let my kids pick them out there as I don't know what they will want and it's a surprise trip! Thanks!!


----------



## tnd

Pixie Dust ✨ said:


> I'm sad they discontinued the Jake package because it was hilarious to see all the little boys walking around looking like Sam Donaldson the next day.



I'm bummed that they won't have Jake anymore. My avatar has a little Jake in it (my daughter) and that make up does not come off! She had funky eyebrows even after a shower. Luckily she has outgrown Jake a bit and wants the Mermaid package this year.


----------



## heath92681

tnd said:


> I'm bummed that they won't have Jake anymore. My avatar has a little Jake in it (my daughter) and that make up does not come off! She had funky eyebrows even after a shower. Luckily she has outgrown Jake a bit and wants the Mermaid package this year.



I was surprised to see the Jake package is no longer an option as well.  My boys got that package last year, so I think they'll be up for something new anyways.

I used baby wipes to remove the make up last year.  Those things will take anything off!!


----------



## smitch425

@Berlioz70, I did not purchase any prints last month and all photos from the session were on our Photopass account for memory maker download. They showed up in the resorts and more area.


----------



## anneboleyn

My DD9 will be getting the Empress package when we go in September. I know it will be blazing hot so I was wondering if any of the Pirate dresses they offer are sleeveless or have short sleeves?

And also, are they usually pretty well stocked in all sizes?


----------



## 5ofus

I'm thinking about this for my youngest DS, but am I right that there is no treasure hunt like there is at the Disneyland Pirates League?  I just watched a YouTube video of the parade at the MK and it looks kinda lame compared to the treasure hunt my older boys did at DL.


----------



## Duckiedee

Do they still have the bony pirate and Zombie pirate?


----------



## Gorechick

Bump


----------



## princessdi

BUMP


----------



## princessdi

Can I just say WOW!!! Your family pic as marvel is so awesome! 
Can y'all say "winning at life"!?! Lol




smitch425 said:


> @Berlioz70, I did not purchase any prints last month and all photos from the session were on our Photopass account for memory maker download. They showed up in the resorts and more area.


[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]


----------



## smitch425

princessdi said:


> Can I just say WOW!!! Your family pic as marvel is so awesome!
> Can y'all say "winning at life"!?! Lol


Thank you!


----------



## JackOfHearts

Does anyone know if the basic mermaid package is still available? I only see the Deluxe on their website.
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/shops/magic-kingdom/pirates-league/


----------



## Night Huntress

[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]My Daughter got her pirate costume in the mail today! Ready for Pirates League and MNSSHP!!!


----------



## smitch425

JackOfHearts said:


> Does anyone know if the basic mermaid package is still available? I only see the Deluxe on their website.
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/shops/magic-kingdom/pirates-league/


We did it in June, and it was not on the website then, either.


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

I read pages 1, 97, and 98. Could someone from 2016 experience talk about whatever little parade happens in the afternoon? I have PL scheduled as part of a very big birthday Saturday for my DS3, but I'm not sure it will all fit into one day....


----------



## heath92681

TigerlilyAJ said:


> I read pages 1, 97, and 98. Could someone from 2016 experience talk about whatever little parade happens in the afternoon? I have PL scheduled as part of a very big birthday Saturday for my DS3, but I'm not sure it will all fit into one day....



The parade was pretty short. Takes place when PL closes, around 4:00 if I recall. We opted to stay for Jack Sparrow, and they had all the PL kids stand up after the show. Maybe a half hour-45 min or so?


----------



## pumpkinjl

The pirates look so much cuter than the mermaids. Is the mermaid package really cute? Do they put glitter in the mermaid hair? We have a BBB appt, but it is at a really bad time. I am trying to decide if this would be a good substitute. I have a 5 year old and an 8 year old little girl. My 8 year old will probably do the pirate, but I want my 5 year old to feel "pretty". She is not interested in pirates. Thanks.


----------



## bumbershoot

smitch425 said:


> We did it in June, and it was not on the website then, either.



We did it 2 years ago and it wasn't on the website then, either.



pumpkinjl said:


> The pirates look so much cuter than the mermaids. Is the mermaid package really cute?



I think the basic mermaid package is very cute.  There was nothing done to my hair when I did it, but I had the basic.

I think all mermaid packages are cute, but little kids' faces stand up better to the day IMO because they don't get oily like adult faces do.  By the end of the day my "scales" looked really weird (though they were still intact) because I was all shiny, but kid pictures look good all day as far as I've seen.


----------



## Cluelyss

pumpkinjl said:


> The pirates look so much cuter than the mermaids. Is the mermaid package really cute? Do they put glitter in the mermaid hair? We have a BBB appt, but it is at a really bad time. I am trying to decide if this would be a good substitute. I have a 5 year old and an 8 year old little girl. My 8 year old will probably do the pirate, but I want my 5 year old to feel "pretty". She is not interested in pirates. Thanks.


My DD has done both and said she preferred PL


----------



## Cluelyss

Cluelyss said:


> My DD has done both and said she preferred PL


I don't think there was glitter, but they did do her hair and added this light up clip.


----------



## Funfire240

There is glitter on the face with the mermaid package but my DD didn't have any in her hair


----------



## berlykim22

Is parade definite time on MNSSHP nights?
We booked for that night I think at like 5ish, so thinking parade is later?

Thanks
Kim


----------



## JackOfHearts

berlykim22 said:


> Is parade definite time on MNSSHP nights?
> We booked for that night I think at like 5ish, so thinking parade is later?
> 
> Thanks
> Kim



Do they have appointments that late? When I tried for our party day the latest they has was 315pm.


----------



## Berlioz70

berlykim22 said:


> Is parade definite time on MNSSHP nights?
> We booked for that night I think at like 5ish, so thinking parade is later?
> 
> Thanks
> Kim



In past years there was no parade on MNSSHP nights.


----------



## Funfire240

JackOfHearts said:


> Do they have appointments that late? When I tried for our party day the latest they has was 315pm.



sometimes as it gets closer they will have extended hours on party nights


----------



## smitch425

pumpkinjl said:


> The pirates look so much cuter than the mermaids. Is the mermaid package really cute? Do they put glitter in the mermaid hair? We have a BBB appt, but it is at a really bad time. I am trying to decide if this would be a good substitute. I have a 5 year old and an 8 year old little girl. My 8 year old will probably do the pirate, but I want my 5 year old to feel "pretty". She is not interested in pirates. Thanks.


My daughter prefers PL, and while they do not put glitter in the hair, it is all over the top half of the face. We love the mermaid look!


----------



## Ruth B

She looks lovely. My little one is booked in on Mnssp night.


----------



## TexasTSL

Duckiedee said:


> Do they still have the bony pirate and Zombie pirate?



My DS got the pirate that looks like a skeleton for the first MNSSHP on Sept. 2.  Is that bony pirate?


----------



## Duckiedee

TexasTSL said:


> My DS got the pirate that looks like a skeleton for the first MNSSHP on Sept. 2.  Is that bony pirate?



Yes, and that's what my boy got - at 5 - it was a HUGE mistake - face paint EVERYWHERE!  He kept rubbing his hands on his face and all over EVERYTHING.  Even ruined my brand new Mickey Shirt - the black wouldn't come out.

My 11-year-old daughter got the same one - hers was fine.  No problem.


----------



## 4mybabes

ok, so I called a few weeks ago and booked all 3 of my kiddos for Pirates League the night of our MNSSHP. I just read on here it's for ages 3 and up. My youngest (whom is booked) will be 2 still (33 months old). The CM taking my reservation never asked about their ages. What should I do? Will they not accept her when we arrive at the reservation?


----------



## TexasTSL

Duckiedee said:


> Yes, and that's what my boy got - at 5 - it was a HUGE mistake - face paint EVERYWHERE!  He kept rubbing his hands on his face and all over EVERYTHING.  Even ruined my brand new Mickey Shirt - the black wouldn't come out.
> 
> My 11-year-old daughter got the same one - hers was fine.  No problem.



My son, also five, got the skeleton one this year and also last year when he was four.  He knew not to touch his face, though, and he did well with it.  I was worried about the rain, but it wasn't too bad and he was fine.  I learned from last year that the black doesn't come out because I attempted to take it off in the bathtub at our resort, and it stained the tub.  This year I used baby wipes and got it all off before I put him in the tub!


----------



## kbradleyslp

4mybabes said:


> ok, so I called a few weeks ago and booked all 3 of my kiddos for Pirates League the night of our MNSSHP. I just read on here it's for ages 3 and up. My youngest (whom is booked) will be 2 still (33 months old). The CM taking my reservation never asked about their ages. What should I do? Will they not accept her when we arrive at the reservation?


I'm in the same situation as you (my youngest turns 3 the week after we are there), but I haven't made the reservation yet.  Did you have any problems getting your youngest in to the Pirate's League?


----------



## abnihon

The Jake package is back!  We did it before MNSSHP and saw Jake listed.  I asked them about it and they said it had come back recently.  Something about the liscensing with Disney Junior and Captain Jake.
I made another reservation for May and DS wants to do Jake and I will get the mermaid!
Definitely bring makeup removing wipes!


----------



## LadyRayado

abnihon said:


> The Jake package is back!  We did it before MNSSHP and saw Jake listed.  I asked them about it and they said it had come back recently.  Something about the liscensing with Disney Junior and Captain Jake.
> I made another reservation for May and DS wants to do Jake and I will get the mermaid!
> Definitely bring makeup removing wipes!



This is exactly what I was getting ready to ask. It has been added back to the Disney page as well and I was wondering if it was just a glitch. Yay!


----------



## TeamEvansGo

Can anyone tell me what the prices for the costumes are? Specifically the Boney Pirate costume?


----------



## nkereina

Can anyone advise if this information is still current:



Berlioz70 said:


> *Reservations:*
> 
> Call 407-WDW-CREW
> Reservations are available 180 days in advance (+10 if staying at a Disney resort)
> Reservations are NOT available on-line, and will NOT appear on your on-line itinerary.



I had written down that the number now is 407-WDW-STYLE?  And is CC guarantee required for booking or is it full payment? 

Thanks!


----------



## dolphins-54

nkereina said:


> Can anyone advise if this information is still current:
> 
> 
> 
> I had written down that the number now is 407-WDW-STYLE?  And is CC guarantee required for booking or is it full payment?
> 
> Thanks!


Just booked for early march and credit card guarantee only with a $10 no show fee. Phone number is 407 939 7529.


----------



## nkereina

Anyone know how to link the confirmation for your Pirate's League booking in MDE? The woman on the phone said I could link it with the confirmation number, but I'm only seeing a way to link a resort or dining reservation. Thanks!


----------



## ShellieMimi

nkereina said:


> Anyone know how to link the confirmation for your Pirate's League booking in MDE? The woman on the phone said I could link it with the confirmation number, but I'm only seeing a way to link a resort or dining reservation. Thanks!


Unfortunately, you can't. Yet another incident of the person on the phone not knowing what they're talking about.  You can add it as a note, though.


----------



## RemyIsMyFave

I have two kids with 10am appointments next week - 5 year old son wants to be Jake Pirate and 7 year old daughter wants to be mermaid. What is the picture process in the Secret Room? I am trying to figure out if it is something we can skip or do on our own to finish faster?


----------



## Vickie1016

RemyIsMyFave said:


> I have two kids with 10am appointments next week - 5 year old son wants to be Jake Pirate and 7 year old daughter wants to be mermaid. What is the picture process in the Secret Room? I am trying to figure out if it is something we can skip or do on our own to finish faster?




The picture in the "secret room" is taken after the "transformation" is complete but prior to payments.  The room is set up nice & the pictures are different.  There is a photopass photographer in the "secret room".  Depending on how many are finished with their "transformation" prior to you, there might be a little wait to take the pictures.  Personally we have never waited to long to take the pictures.  DD (now 11) has done this on several trips & the CM are wonderful!


----------



## Funfire240

RemyIsMyFave said:


> I have two kids with 10am appointments next week - 5 year old son wants to be Jake Pirate and 7 year old daughter wants to be mermaid. What is the picture process in the Secret Room? I am trying to figure out if it is something we can skip or do on our own to finish faster?


I posted a picture of my daughter - it's on page 96 (post 1907)  - from one of the sessions if you want to have an idea what it's like.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

RemyIsMyFave said:


> I have two kids with 10am appointments next week - 5 year old son wants to be Jake Pirate and 7 year old daughter wants to be mermaid. What is the picture process in the Secret Room? I am trying to figure out if it is something we can skip or do on our own to finish faster?


Did you make an appointment specifically for the Jake package?

From what I've read (and told when I tried to make an appointment myself), the Jake package has been discontinued since January 2016. Yes, even though it's been discontinued for over a year, it still appears on the website.

Edited to add: Reports were that it was brought back again


----------



## ShellieMimi

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> Did you make an appointment specifically for the Jake package?
> 
> From what I've read (and told when I tried to make an appointment myself), the Jake package has been discontinued since January 2016. Yes, even though it's been discontinued for over a year, it still appears on the website.


It came back around the time of MNSSHP last year. I would amend any posts stating that it is not available.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

ShellieMimi said:


> It came back around the time of MNSSHP last year. I would amend any posts stating that it is not available.


When I went to make an appointment at my 180 day mark in Feb, they told me it was discontinued, and I couldn't make an appointment! Ugh!


----------



## ShellieMimi

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> When I went to make an appointment at my 180 day mark in Feb, they told me it was discontinued, and I couldn't make an appointment! Ugh!


You know what we say about phone CMs.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

ShellieMimi said:


> You know what we say about phone CMs.


Yes, but as they ask which package you want, and when I told her Jake, she wouldn't let me make the appointment!

Edited it add: I did make a "First Mate" package for him.  He said (at the time) he'd rather not do it at all, but I made the appointment in case he changed his mind in the next 179 days.

So, do I need to change the appointment from "First Mate" to "Jake?"  Or does it not matter?

Secondly, is it CERTAIN that it is there now?


----------



## Rocketeer53

Do they stay open any later on the nights of MNSSHP? I have an appoint at 3:30 the day of our party but I doubt the make up will make it to the party at 7. My little guy is 4 and will need a nap for sure.


----------



## abnihon

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> Yes, but as they ask which package you want, and when I told her Jake, she wouldn't let me make the appointment!
> 
> Edited it add: I did make a "First Mate" package for him.  He said (at the time) he'd rather not do it at all, but I made the appointment in case he changed his mind in the next 179 days.
> 
> So, do I need to change the appointment from "First Mate" to "Jake?"  Or does it not matter?
> 
> Secondly, is it CERTAIN that it is there now?



My son is scheduled to do it next week so will let you know.
I don't think it really matters which package you book ahead of time.  I'm sure tons of kids change their minds.


----------



## abnihon

Yes.
We had an appt about 4:30 on a MNSSHP night.


----------



## ShellieMimi

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> Yes, but as they ask which package you want, and when I told her Jake, she wouldn't let me make the appointment!
> 
> Edited it add: I did make a "First Mate" package for him.  He said (at the time) he'd rather not do it at all, but I made the appointment in case he changed his mind in the next 179 days.
> 
> So, do I need to change the appointment from "First Mate" to "Jake?"  Or does it not matter?
> 
> Secondly, is it CERTAIN that it is there now?


You don't need to change the package in advance. You can decide when you arrive. As PP said, tons of kids change their minds.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

abnihon said:


> My son is scheduled to do it next week so will let you know.
> I don't think it really matters which package you book ahead of time.  I'm sure tons of kids change their minds.


Thanks.  I'd really appreciate it


----------



## cubed

@PrincessArlena'sDad My DS5 did this a few weeks ago and he didn't pick until we checked in for his appointment. It was awesome and I am so glad someone told me about booking it in advance even though I saw plenty of spots/CMs for people to do a walk-in.


----------



## Funfire240

Rocketeer53 said:


> Do they stay open any later on the nights of MNSSHP? I have an appoint at 3:30 the day of our party but I doubt the make up will make it to the party at 7. My little guy is 4 and will need a nap for sure.



If I'm recalling correctly in the past few years they have opened additional later spots on MNSSHP nights but not until closer to the dates.


----------



## ErinsMommy

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> Yes, but as they ask which package you want, and when I told her Jake, she wouldn't let me make the appointment!
> 
> Edited it add: I did make a "First Mate" package for him.  He said (at the time) he'd rather not do it at all, but I made the appointment in case he changed his mind in the next 179 days.
> 
> So, do I need to change the appointment from "First Mate" to "Jake?"  Or does it not matter?
> 
> Secondly, is it CERTAIN that it is there now?



Hate to say, but what's certain today is not certain months down the line as they may have the costume in stock now but not later.  if you really want him to go as Jake, maybe you can buy the costume ahead of time and let them just do the make-up part.  I knew my daughter wanted to go as a girl pirate and I wasn't sure what they had, so we bought a costume she liked and when we got there, she got changed and they did the rest.


----------



## Cluelyss

Funfire240 said:


> If I'm recalling correctly in the past few years they have opened additional later spots on MNSSHP nights but not until closer to the dates.


Yes, that's correct.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

cubed said:


> @PrincessArlena'sDad My DS5 did this a few weeks ago and he didn't pick until we checked in for his appointment. It was awesome and I am so glad someone told me about booking it in advance even though I saw plenty of spots/CMs for people to do a walk-in.



Did he get the Jake package?


----------



## cubed

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> Did he get the Jake package?



No, he wanted to be Black Beard. He loved it, even when "shaving" off his beard at the end of the day. The stuff did get on his t-shirt but it came out after I washed it.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

cubed said:


> No, he wanted to be Black Beard. He loved it, even when "shaving" off his beard at the end of the day. The stuff did get on his t-shirt but it came out after I washed it.


Did you happen to notice of Jake was available?


----------



## disneyygirrl

Hi everyone, I read on another thread that there was no Photopass photographer at The Pirates League - has anyone experienced that recently?


----------



## Cluelyss

disneyygirrl said:


> Hi everyone, I read on another thread that there was no Photopass photographer at The Pirates League - has anyone experienced that recently?


The photographer is outside now, by the PL sign. No more photos in the secret room


----------



## MagicallyMom

I hope that works! My daughter loved it.


----------



## disneyygirrl

Cluelyss said:


> The photographer is outside now, by the PL sign. No more photos in the secret room



Well, that's certainly disappointing! Thank you for the quick response.


----------



## disneyygirrl

Cluelyss said:


> The photographer is outside now, by the PL sign. No more photos in the secret room



Sorry, one more question - is there a Photopass photographer inside, while they are doing the makeovers?


----------



## ErinsMommy

Cluelyss said:


> The photographer is outside now, by the PL sign. No more photos in the secret room



Wow that's disappointing, esp with the cost of the experience.


----------



## Cluelyss

disneyygirrl said:


> Sorry, one more question - is there a Photopass photographer inside, while they are doing the makeovers?


No, and never was that I can recall. Only inside BBB (though not sure if they're still there?)


----------



## RemyIsMyFave

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> Did you happen to notice of Jake was available?



We were there a few days ago on Thursday. Our son turned into Jake- he got giant black eyebrows (hilariously awesome), sideburns, cheek coloring and a hand tattoo of a pirate skull. As for accessories, he received a Captain Jake hat and silver generic sword. They told me a t-shirt was available but they didn't have any in his size. Son was thrilled and very proud of his eye brows.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

RemyIsMyFave said:


> We were there a few days ago on Thursday. Our son turned into Jake- he got giant black eyebrows (hilariously awesome), sideburns, cheek coloring and a hand tattoo of a pirate skull. As for accessories, he received a Captain Jake hat and silver generic sword. They told me a t-shirt was available but they didn't have any in his size. Son was thrilled and very proud of his eye brows.


Thanks!


----------



## Marissa227

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> Yes, but as they ask which package you want, and when I told her Jake, she wouldn't let me make the appointment!
> 
> Edited it add: I did make a "First Mate" package for him.  He said (at the time) he'd rather not do it at all, but I made the appointment in case he changed his mind in the next 179 days.
> 
> So, do I need to change the appointment from "First Mate" to "Jake?"  Or does it not matter?
> 
> Secondly, is it CERTAIN that it is there now?



I called to make appointments for my two youngest yesterday, and about 3/4 of the way through the booking, the CM asked which package we would like. I wasn't really prepared because I thought we would let them pick their package when we got there. I picked the First Mate and she continued with the reservation..... just posting so you know you're not the only one who was asked....


----------



## Cluelyss

Marissa227 said:


> I called to make appointments for my two youngest yesterday, and about 3/4 of the way through the booking, the CM asked which package we would like. I wasn't really prepared because I thought we would let them pick their package when we got there. I picked the First Mate and she continued with the reservation..... just posting so you know you're not the only one who was asked....


They've always asked me when I booked, too, but they ask again when you arrive.


----------



## Sarah Y.

Has anyone done the Skulls & Scurry package? I think it's new, as I can't find a single thing about it online, other than it being listed as an option on WDW's website. My son HATES having his face painted, so I'm wondering what this is actually like. Does anyone have a pic of it? OR can anyone suggest another experience for a boy. His sister is going to BBB again, and last time he was a knight, but he doesn't want to do it again, and I don't want him to feel left out when she gets a makeover and he doesn't.


----------



## butterflijoy

I too am looking for photos or reviews for the Skulls and Scurry Package. I would also like to see what the limited time only Uma Package looks like!


----------



## scungil99

Anyone know if they offer any dvc or annual pass discounts for this package??


----------



## twoolle

Bumping this thread and looking for info on the Skulls and Scurry package.  Just booked today for 3 pirates and 1 mermaid.  Looking to save a little money on the pirates if the Skulls package will be sufficient!


----------



## magicmountainmama

Do they still do a parade? We have this booked for our July trip!


----------



## BigMommaMouse

I don't know the answer to your questions, I am sure someone will be asking to say.
However seeing this thread pop up in my mail box brought back great memories of my son doing it. He graduates high school this year. Where does the time go.


----------



## twoolle

BigMommaMouse said:


> I don't know the answer to your questions, I am sure someone will be asking to say.
> However seeing this thread pop up in my mail box brought back great memories of my son doing it. He graduates high school this year. Where does the time go.



Wow time flies! Congrats to him!


----------



## Madame

magicmountainmama said:


> Do they still do a parade? We have this booked for our July trip!


I haven’t seen it lately now that you mention it.  Could be just missing it though.


----------



## Cluelyss

magicmountainmama said:


> Do they still do a parade? We have this booked for our July trip!


Out last PL makeover was in September 2017 and they did not do the parade then


----------

